# knitting tea party friday 28 December '18



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 28 December '18

Overcast - rainy - cold - miserable. I'm not going anywhere today.

Rosemary Rubbed Ribeye

4-6 servings

Ingredients
4-6 ribeye steaks 
1 T. olive oil 
1 tsp. Worcestershire sauce 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
2 T. fresh rosemary leaves, chopped 
Salt and pepper to taste 
1 onion, diced 
½ C. beef broth

Directions
1. In your greased crockpot, add diced onion and broth. 
2. Mix together oil and Worcestershire and brush over steaks. 
3. In a small bowl, combine garlic, rosemary, salt, and pepper; rub generously over steaks and add them to your crockpot. 
4. Cook on low for 6-8 hours.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/rosemary_rubbed_ribeye.htm

SUNNY SPINACH PIE

INGREDIENTS 
14 Rhodes Yeast Dinner Rolls, thawed to room temperature
12 ounces fresh baby spinach leaves
1 1/2 cups ricotta cheese
12 slices bacon, cooked and crumbled
2 eggs
1 1/3 cups grated Asiago cheese
salt and pepper to taste
2/3 cup bread crumbs
sesame seeds

Directions
1. Spray counter lightly with non-stick cooking spray. Combine 7 rolls and roll into a 12-inch circle. Repeat with remaining rolls. Cover both circles with plastic wrap and let rest.
2. Boil spinach for one minute and drain well. Pat dry as much as possible. 
3. Mix dry spinach with ricotta cheese. Add 1 egg, cheese and bacon. Season with salt and pepper.
4. Remove wrap from dough and place one circle on a sprayed 12-inch pizza pan. Sprinkle breadcrumbs on the dough (helpful hint: only place bread crumbs in the areas where the spinach mixture will be) to absorb excess moisture.
5. Place a large dollop (about 3/4 cup) of the spinach filling in the middle of the circle and spread the remainder in a ring about 1 inch from the edge of the circle and not touching the middle dollop. Lightly brush edges of the dough with water to seal the pie. Also lightly brush the dough around the mound of filling with water.
6. Place the second circle of dough over the spinach filling. Arrange it so the edges of the dough meet. Press the edges together with a fork all the way around.
7. Place a bowl carefully over the dough covered spinach mound in the center of the circle and gently but firmly press down to seal the dough. Leave bowl in place and using kitchen scissors or a sharp knife cut the pie in 20-24 slices from the bowl to the edge.
8. Twist each slice so the spinach shows. Remove the bowl. 
9. Mix the remaining egg with 1 tablespoon of water and brush over all of the dough. Sprinkle the centre with sesame seeds. 
10. Bake at 350°F 25-30 minutes or until dough is a deep golden brown.

http://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/recipes?utm_source=website&utm_medium=navbar&utm_campaign=navbar_tracking&utm_content=navbar_recipes

Bacon, Egg, and Toast Cups

Makes 6

Ingredients 
3 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted 
8 slices white or whole-wheat sandwich bread 
6 slices bacon 
6 large eggs 
Coarse salt and ground pepper

DIRECTIONS 
1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees. 
2. Lightly butter 6 standard muffin cups. 
3. With a rolling pin, flatten bread slices slightly and.
4. With a 4 1/4-inch cookie cutter, cut into 8 rounds. Cut each round in half, then press 2 halves into each muffin cup, overlapping slightly and making sure bread comes up to edge of cup. Use extra bread to patch any gaps. Brush bread with remaining butter. 
5. In a large skillet, cook bacon over medium, until almost crisp, 4 minutes, flipping once. (It will continue to cook in the oven.) 
6. Lay 1 bacon slice in each bread cup and crack an egg over each. Season with salt and pepper. 
7. Bake until egg whites are just set, 20 to 25 minutes. 
8. Run a small knife around cups to loosen toasts. Serve immediately.

Variation: Try cooked, crumbled sausage in place of bacon or make a vegetarian version with sauteed spinach. Dress things up with a sprinkle of Parmesan cheese.

Cook's Notes: Standard muffin pans come in 6- or 12-cup size; if baking 6 items in a 12-cup pan, leave empty space in between. Nonstick pans are nice but not essential. Beware of very thin pans, which often lead to burning. Place pans on a baking sheet to make them easier to get in and out of the oven.

http://www.marthastewart.com/330179/bacon-egg-and-toast-cups

NEAPOLITAN NO BAKE CHEESECAKE

Ingredients
200g (7oz) chocolate ripple biscuits
100g (3.5 oz) unsalted butter, melted

Filling
3 tsp powdered gelatine
¼ cup cold water
500g (17.6 oz) cold cream cheese, chopped
395g (14oz) can sweetened condensed milk
1 tsp vanilla extract
1 ½ tsp strawberry essence
rose pink food colouring
1 tbsp Dutch cocoa
300ml (10 oz) tub thickened cream, whipped

Directions
1. Invert base of a 22cm round springform pan (base measuring 20cm). Lightly grease pan. Line base and side with baking paper.
2. Process biscuits in a processor until finely crushed. With motor operating, add butter, processing until combined. Press evenly over base of pan. Refrigerate while preparing filling.
3. To make filling; sprinkle gelatine over water in a small heatproof jug. Sit jug in a small saucepan of simmering water. Stir until gelatine is dissolved. Cool slightly.
4. Process cream cheese and condensed milk in same, clean processor until smooth. With motor operating, pour in gelatine mixture, processing until combined.
5. Divide mixture evenly among three bowls. Add vanilla to one, essence and pink coloring to another, and sifted cocoa to remaining bowl. Mix well.
6. Add one-third of the whipped cream to each bowl. Fold in until just combined.
7.Alternately dollop large spoonfuls of each mixture over biscuit base. 
8. Using a spoon, swirl just the top of mixtures together to create a marbled effect. 
9. Cover. Refrigerate overnight until set.
11. Remove side of springform pan. Transfer each piece to a serving plate.

http://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/recipes/no-bake-neapolitan-cheesecake-new-idea-recipe

SUPER MOIST WHITE CHOCOLATE CRANBERRY POUND CAKE

Ingredients
3 cups all-purpose flour
1 ½ cups sugar
1 cup sour cream
1 cup butter
½ cup white chocolate chips
½ cup dried cranberries
¼ cup milk
2 tablespoons vanilla extract
1 teaspoon baking powder
½ teaspoon baking soda
5 Eggs
A pinch of salt

Directions
1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
2. Mix the butter and sugar until it's nice and fluffy.
3. Add eggs one at a time.
4. Keep mixing as you add the vanilla extract and the sour cream
5. Then add the flour, baking soda, baking powder, and pinch of salt. Mix until well combined
6. Add the milk, dried cranberries and white chocolate chips.
7. Grease pan (bunt pan) & pour the cake batter into pan.
8. Place in oven and bake for 50-55 minutes
9. Let cool
10. Melt white chocolate chips to decorate the cake. (You can also use glaze or powdered sugar as alternates to white chocolate for your frosting)
11. Enjoy!

http://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/recipes/super-moist-white-chocolate-cranberry-pound-cake

Vanilla Wafer Cookies

Makes about 3-1/2 dozen

Ingredients
1/2 cup butter, softened
1 cup sugar
1 egg
1 tablespoon vanilla extract
1-1/3 cups all-purpose flour
3/4 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt

Directions
1. In a large bowl, cream butter and sugar until light and fluffy. 
2. Beat in egg and vanilla. 
3. Combine dry ingredients. Add to creamed mixture and mix well.
4. Drop by teaspoonfuls 2 in. apart onto ungreased baking sheets. 
5. Bake at 350° for 12-15 minutes or until edges are golden brown. 
6. Remove to wire racks to cool.
Nutrition Facts
2 each: 109 calories, 5g fat (3g saturated fat), 22mg cholesterol, 90mg sodium, 16g carbohydrate (9g sugars, 0 fiber), 1g protein.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/vanilla-wafer-cookies/

No Knead Artisan Bread

INGREDIENTS
3 CUPS UNBLEACHED ALL-PURPOSE FLOUR + EXTRA FOR DUSTING THE DOUGH
2 TEASPOONS SALT
1 TEASPOON ACTIVE DRY YEAST
1 ½ CUPS WARM WATER

PREPARATION
1. IN A LARGE BOWL, WHISK TOGETHER THE FLOUR, SALT, AND ACTIVE DRY YEAST. POUR THE WARM WATER OVER THE FLOUR MIXTURE AND STIR WITH A SILICONE SPATULA TO COMBINE UNTIL YOU HAVE A WET, STICKY DOUGH. 
2. COVER THE DOUGH WITH A DAMP TOWEL OR PLASTIC WRAP AND SET ASIDE FOR 2 HOURS TO RISE IN A DARK, WARM PLACE, LIKE AN OVEN THAT IS TURNED OFF. JUST DON'T FORGET THAT YOU HAVE THE DOUGH IN THE OVEN! THIS DOUGH CAN BE MADE A DAY AHEAD SO AFTER THE DOUGH RISES FOR 2 HOURS, SET IT IN THE FRIDGE UNTIL YOU ARE READY TO BAKE. 
3. PREHEAT THE OVEN TO 450°F AND LINE A BAKING SHEET WITH PARCHMENT PAPER. 
4. DIP YOUR HANDS IN FLOUR AND PICK UP THE RISEN DOUGH. 
5. PLACE THE DOUGH ON THE PARCHMENT-LINED BAKING SHEET AND STRETCH IT INTO A LOG SHAPE, DIPPING YOUR HANDS IN MORE FLOUR AS YOU GO SO YOUR HANDS DON'T STICK TO THE DOUGH. 
6. CUT SLITS IN THE TOP OF THE DOUGH AND SPRINKLE THE TOP WITH A BIT MORE FLOUR. 
7. ROLL TWO TOWELS INTO LOG SHAPES AND PLACE THEM ON EITHER SIDE OF THE DOUGH SO IT DOESN'T LOSE ITS SHAPE, AND SET THE DOUGH ASIDE FOR 10 MINUTES TO RISE. 
8. WHEN THE BREAD IS READY TO BAKE, POUR 2 CUPS OF WATER INTO A BAKING DISH AND PLACE IT ON THE BOTTOM RACK OF THE OVEN. THE WATER WILL CREATE STEAM IN THE OVEN WHICH WILL CREATE A CRUNCHY OUTER SHELL ON THE BREAD. 
9. REMOVE THE TOWELS FROM THE BAKING SHEET AND PLACE THE DOUGH IN THE OVEN. 
10. BAKE FOR 30-35 MINUTES, UNTIL THE OUTSIDE OF THE BREAD IS GOLDEN BROWN AND HARD TO THE TOUCH. 
11. COOL FOR 5 MINUTES BEFORE SLICING.

HTTP://WWW.JOYOFKOSHER.COM/RECIPES/NO-KNEAD-ARTISAN-BREAD/

Roast Pork with Maple and Mustard Glaze

Ingredients
1 h 25 m servings 290 cals 
Original recipe yields 8 servings
2 1/2 pounds boneless pork loin roast 
1 cup real maple syrup 
4 tablespoons prepared Dijon-style mustard 
2 1/2 tablespoons cider vinegar 
2 1/2 tablespoons soy sauce 
salt to taste 
ground black pepper to taste

Directions
1. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). 
2. Stir together the maple syrup, mustard, vinegar, soy sauce, salt, and pepper in a small bowl. 
3. Place pork roast in a shallow roasting pan. Spread glaze evenly over pork roast. 
4. Roast pork in the preheated oven uncovered, until internal temperature measured with a meat thermometer reaches 145 degrees F (63 degrees C), about 1 hour. 
5. Remove from oven, and let rest about 10 minutes before slicing to serve.

Per Serving: 290 calories; 8.2 g fat; 28.4 g carbohydrates; 24.4 g protein; 68 mg cholesterol; 522 mg sodium

http://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/9253/roast-pork-with-maple-and-mustard-glaze/?prop26=easyhealthy&prop25=17110095305&prop27=2018-12-19&did=318912-20181219&utm_campaign=easyhealthy_newsletter&utm_source=allrecipes.com&utm_medium=email&utm_content=121918&cid=318912&mid=17110095305

Butternut Squash and Bacon Hash with Sun-Dried Tomatoes

Keyword: butternut squash, paleo, whole30 
Servings: 4 people 
Author: Julia

Ingredients
4 strips thick-cut bacon chopped 
1/2 small yellow onion chopped 
1 small butternut squash peeled and chopped (4 cups) 
2 cloves garlic minced 
1 1/2 tsp dried rosemary 
1 tsp sea salt to taste 
3 ounces sun-dried tomatoes see note 
For Serving:
4 to 8 eggs sunny-side up 
1 avocado sliced 
1 Tbsp fresh parsley optional

Instructions
1. Begin by chopping up the bacon and cooking it in a cast iron skillet. Remove the pieces of bacon, leaving the fat behind for cooking.
2. Add the chopped onion and saute until it turns translucent, about 5 minutes.
3. Add the butternut squash, garlic, sea salt and rosemary. Stir, then cover. 
4. Cook 3 to 5 minutes, until butternut squash has softened. Remove the lid and continue cooking until the squash has a nice golden-brown color and is cooked through to desired done-ness.
5. Add the sun-dried tomatoes and stir well. Cook just 30 seconds to 1 minute longer, until the sun-dried tomatoes are well-incorporated and hot.
6. Serve with choice of fried, sunny side up, or scrambled eggs, avocado, and fresh parsley (optional).

http://www.theroastedroot.net/butternut-squash-bacon-hash-with-sun-dried-tomatoes/

Lemon-Marmalade Cookie Sandwiches

Ingredients
1/2 cup butter, softened 
1/2 cup sifted confectioners' sugar 
2 teaspoons lemon zest 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1 cup all-purpose flour 
1/2 cup toasted hazelnuts 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
3 tablespoons lemon marmalade

Directions 
1. In a mixing bowl beat butter and 1/2 cup sugar with an electric mixer until smooth. Beat in lemon peel and vanilla. 
2. In a food processor, finely grind flour, nuts, salt and cinnamon. Add to butter mixture and mix just until dough holds together. 
3. Gather dough into a ball and flatten into a disk. Wrap in plastic and chill for about 1 hour or until firm. 
4. Preheat oven to 325 degrees F. Butter cookie sheet. 
5. Roll dough on a lightly floured surface to 1/4-inch thick. 
6. Cut out cookies with a 3-inch round cookie cutter. Gather scraps into a ball and re-roll to 1/4-inch thick. Cut out cookies, forming total of 12. 
7. Transfer cookies to the cookie sheet. 
8. Using a 1-inch round cookie cutter, cut out the center of 6 cookies and remove. 
9. Bake about 20 minutes or until golden. Cool on rack for 5 minutes. 
10. Leaving a 1/8-inch border, spread 1 1/2 teaspoons of marmalade evenly over each cookie without a hole. 
11. Sift additional powdered sugar over cookies with holes. 
12. Place cookies with holes sugar side up atop jam-covered cookies.

Nutrition Facts: Per Serving: 350 calories; 22.4 g fat; 35.1 g carbohydrates; 4 g protein; 41 mg cholesterol; 212 mg sodium.

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/9792/lemon-marmalade-cookie-sandwiches/?prop26=cookiecountdown&prop25=17095064158&prop27=2018-12-18&did=318618-20181218&utm_campaign=alrcom-cookie-countdown_newsletter&utm_source=allrecipes.com&utm_medium=email&utm_content=121818&cid=318618&mid=17095064158

Turkey Enchiladas

Ingredients
Flour or Corn tortillas
Shredded cooked turkey
Shredded Cheese
Refried or whole beans (black, ranch or pinto)
Enchilada or Ranchero Sauce

Directions
1. Take one flour or corn tortilla at a time and fill with shredded leftover turkey, a little shredded cheese and refried or whole beans. 
2. Fold and place seam side down in a casserole dish side by side. 
3. Cover with your favorite sauce and more cheese. 
4. Bake in 350 degree oven for 30 minutes or until sauce bubbles well and cheese melts.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2012/11/turkey-enchiladas.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 21st December, 2018* by Darowil*

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-579954-1.html

Well last week we had a huge amount to report - but very little this week. Lots of eating has been going on with family and friends so I guess we have all been otherwise occupied this week! And unfortunately much of the news was sad this week.

*EJS* was really struggling with Christmas but thanks to a little windfall she has been able to take the grands shopping for presents for each other. Sounding much brighter as a result.

Miss Tilly, one of *Sorlenna's* cats went walkabouts since the move but has since returned after a few days AWOL so this ended well.

*Lurker* had a lovely Christmas lunch with her new friend Ivy but she told Julie that her cancer is progressing and she is not likely to be around much longer.

A Quilting friend of *Pearls Girls'* passed away from cancer on Wednesday. And a co-worker of *Pacer's* also passed away this week. The ex of a good friend of *Darowil's* DH also passed away this week. The grandfather of a young girl whose *Tami's* DD cared for died Christmas Day and Amber is again looking after the little girl.

PHOTOS
5 - *Kate* - Pink wafers
11 - *Nicho* - Christmas card
18 - *Gwen* - New dog?? / DH's new hat
20 - *Bonnie* - Saskatchewan flip-flops!
20 - *Tami* - Oreos and vanilla crackers
26 - *Tami* - Family photos
26 - *Poledra* - Pearlsgirl's DGS's rainbow mitts
27 - *Swedenme* - Christmas card
30 - *Poledra* - Pearlsgirls' rainbow knitting
30 - *Fan* - Funky snail!
31 - *Kate* - Caitlin / Christmas card
38 - *Rookie* - Ugly jumper cake
39 - *Bonnie* - Funny
41 - *Budasha* - Christmas table / Christmas tree
45 - *Kehinkle* - Crocheting / Christmas gifts
46 - *Poledra* - New hat!
50 - *Swedenme* - Chocolate mousse Christmas crackers
54 - *Kate* - Caitlin, Luke & DS
58 - *Kiwifrau* - Speedy Gonzales
69 - *Poledra* - Pearlsgirls' hats
71 - *Gwen* - Pavlova 
73 - *Tami* - Mitts
76 - *Gwen* - Matthew's latest drawing
83 - *Poledra* - Amaryllis
83 - *Bonnie* - Hats
84 - *Sugarsugar* - Flowers for the garden
86 - *Lurker* - Funny

RECIPES
2 - *Bonnie* - Drumstick cake
82 - *Bonnie* - Flapper pie

CRAFTS
2 - *Bonnie* - Glenda's Treasure boxes (link)
5 - *Darowil* - Bind off without yarn (link)
6 - *MindyT* - Yarnless bind off (link)
65 - *Gwen* - Elysian cloche & mitts (link)
76 - *Poledra* - Knitting inside out (link)
87 - *Bonnie* - Pink ponytail hat (link)
93 - *Tami* - Peruvian 2 colour knitting (link)

OTHERS
1 - *Sam* - Antibiotics and aortic aneurysms (link)
4 - *Sam* - Vanilla wafers (link)
5 - *Rookie* - Vanilla wafers (links)
6 - *Bonnie* - Graham cracker wafers (link)
22 - *Jinx* - Bundyanne's scenic trains (link)
45 - *Poledra* - The Night Stalker (link)
69 - *Lurker* - Daylight at the point of the Winter Solstice (link)


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you so much for the wonderful recipes.
I have been looking for a good Cranberry Pound Cake one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for starting us off again, Sam & ladies. I forgot it was Friday????????
I haven’t done much today, just laundry & cleaned the church.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Yummy recipes and a busy week, as usual. 

Here is the blanket I tried to describe in last week's posts. I would have rather it been red and black but the bride-to-be (my 20-something year old young cousin) specifically asked for cherry red and white, leaving the design up to me. I think this will work...alternating stripes that I will sew together when done. Sorry the lighting isn't the best but you get the idea.

I'm looking forward to reading all that happens this week :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks again for starting this new week Sam and ladies. The artisan bread sounds like an attempt for me this weekend. A beautiful day with our yesterday's snow melting. Got the salt off the car with the car wash and found that I was not the only one doing so. 
So glad Miss Tiff is back. I am wondering if someone saw her and tried to keep her, thinking she was a stray, then when they let her out, she returned home. I am sure this is something we will never know as she can't tell us.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Yummy recipes and a busy week, as usual.
> 
> Here is the blanket I tried to describe in last week's posts. I would have rather it been red and black but the bride-to-be (my 20-something year old young cousin) specifically asked for cherry red and white, leaving the design up to me. I think this will work...alternating stripes that I will sew together when done. Sorry the lighting isn't the best but you get the idea.
> 
> I'm looking forward to reading all that happens this week :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


That is going to look very nice, the colours look good together.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Yummy recipes and a busy week, as usual.
> 
> Here is the blanket I tried to describe in last week's posts. I would have rather it been red and black but the bride-to-be (my 20-something year old young cousin) specifically asked for cherry red and white, leaving the design up to me. I think this will work...alternating stripes that I will sew together when done. Sorry the lighting isn't the best but you get the idea.
> 
> I'm looking forward to reading all that happens this week :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


That is going to be lovely!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Great recipes as usual Sam, and thank you ladies for summary.
It is a very warm morning here but nowhere as hot as our Aussie friends, thinking we will get to 26C max today. 
We went out for breakfast at our farm restaurant and bought fresh pork sausages and bacon there.
Also got nice fillet steak yesterday so all replenished food wise for next few days.
Managed to get some more seed potatoes so will be planting those soon for another crop later in season.
Stu had fun with electric hedge trimmer yesterday and the camellia has been shaped nicely again.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies. Great recipes as always.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Happy Friday/Saturday all. 
The recipes this week look tempting. I want to try the rosmary rubbed ribeye. May have to sub the ribeye though as it is so expensive. I love rosemary with poultry but never tried it on beef.
I was so happy to hear Miss Tiff made it home safe and sound. 
Sounds as if everyone had a great Christmas all in all. My grands sure did. One of the teachers from school asked me if she could put their name in to be sponsored and of course I agreed. She was so happy to be a part of their Christmas. Then, to our surprise, someone from DD2s job had been a "secret santa" for them. So between the two blessings all bases seem to be covered. I have rarely sit so contented watching the grands as I did this Christmas. Of my 3 children DD2 seems to struggle more then her fair share. Of course that is a long story. Suffice it to say she makes bad choices in partners.
I haven't picked up my crochet in a while even though I do think about it, and it is sitting next to me. Between the eyes not focusing well and the hands hurting (along with most of the rest of me) I just haven't accomplished much.
No plans here for New Years Eve. But for me that is nothing new. We keep it pretty low key as a general rule. How about you all?

Evelyn


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

I really like the red and white blanket. It is coming along nicely.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for the new week and the workers that make it happen. I don't understand electronics so don't understand how much work you do or what is involved. I just appreciate you all and the knitting Tea Party. Just got my Cuppa and realized that this week seemed like a weekend day every day. Now to get back to reality and regular exciting life. I am looking forward to all the new things coming up. I signed up for some classes at the Library and need to check the H.S. I am a lifetime learner and see no reason to quit just because of major pain and minor alterations (new hips and rotator cup repairs.)God is soooooo good! and you folks make fantastic pen pals and long distance friends. I have learned a lot about knitting, cooking and the world around me from you all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

HappieGram - we are delighted that you stopped to share a cuppa with us and we hope you will return whenever you are online. there will always be an empty chair with your name of it and fresh hot tea being poured as you get comfy. these overstuffed chairs are so comfy. be sure - if you like - to bring your knitting along to share. we are going to be looking for you so don't be a stranger. --- sam


HappieGram said:


> Thank you so much for the wonderful recipes.
> I have been looking for a good Cranberry Pound Cake one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how big are your squares? it will be beautiful when finished and I am sure the bride will love it. we are so glad you are back. --- sam



gottastch said:


> Yummy recipes and a busy week, as usual.
> 
> Here is the blanket I tried to describe in last week's posts. I would have rather it been red and black but the bride-to-be (my 20-something year old young cousin) specifically asked for cherry red and white, leaving the design up to me. I think this will work...alternating stripes that I will sew together when done. Sorry the lighting isn't the best but you get the idea.
> 
> I'm looking forward to reading all that happens this week :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Yummy recipes and a busy week, as usual.
> 
> Here is the blanket I tried to describe in last week's posts. I would have rather it been red and black but the bride-to-be (my 20-something year old young cousin) specifically asked for cherry red and white, leaving the design up to me. I think this will work...alternating stripes that I will sew together when done. Sorry the lighting isn't the best but you get the idea.
> 
> I'm looking forward to reading all that happens this week :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


That looks like it should work well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Great recipes as usual Sam, and thank you ladies for summary.
> It is a very warm morning here but nowhere as hot as our Aussie friends, thinking we will get to 26C max today.
> We went out for breakfast at our farm restaurant and bought fresh pork sausages and bacon there.
> Also got nice fillet steak yesterday so all replenished food wise for next few days.
> ...


And here am I thinking 30 is nice and cool for a maximum!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gottastitch, i think it will be a pretty blanket and as i don’t like knitting black yarn that would be a bonus for me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so happy that you and the children had a good Christmas. my new year's eve will be very quiet - I would like to be in bed asleep before the new year comes in but generally I am up to greet the new year snf thrn I go to bed. all of Heidi's try to stay up - last year a couple of them had to be awakened to watch the ball drop. --- sam



EJS said:


> Happy Friday/Saturday all.
> The recipes this week look tempting. I want to try the rosmary rubbed ribeye. May have to sub the ribeye though as it is so expensive. I love rosemary with poultry but never tried it on beef.
> I was so happy to hear Miss Tiff made it home safe and sound.
> Sounds as if everyone had a great Christmas all in all. My grands sure did. One of the teachers from school asked me if she could put their name in to be sponsored and of course I agreed. She was so happy to be a part of their Christmas. Then, to our surprise, someone from DD2s job had been a "secret santa" for them. So between the two blessings all bases seem to be covered. I have rarely sit so contented watching the grands as I did this Christmas. Of my 3 children DD2 seems to struggle more then her fair share. Of course that is a long story. Suffice it to say she makes bad choices in partners.
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> And here am I thinking 30 is nice and cool for a maximum!


I know what you mean, 30 would be cool after anything above that. We have been in Aussie in heatwaves and it was 
very exhausting for us not being used to such heat. 
Auckland has very high humidity which is hard to deal with along with heat added.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all. Busy week for many of us.

Think any losses get felt more at this time of year when it is a time of family togetherness. 

I had a good Christmas Day, and my nieces are now beginning to reciprocate at Christmas as they mostly now have income. 1 handmade gift, a Dusk Gingerbread House Candle. Once the youngest is grown, will suggest we do a Secret Santa to save us all money. At least until the next generation arrives.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> I know what you mean, 30 would be cool after anything above that. We have been in Aussie in heatwaves and it was
> very exhausting for us not being used to such heat.
> Auckland has very high humidity which is hard to deal with along with heat added.


The plus of our high temperatures is that we don't normally have much humidity which makes it a more comfortable heat- and one that decent air conditioners are very effective for.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Yummy recipes and a busy week, as usual.
> 
> Here is the blanket I tried to describe in last week's posts. I would have rather it been red and black but the bride-to-be (my 20-something year old young cousin) specifically asked for cherry red and white, leaving the design up to me. I think this will work...alternating stripes that I will sew together when done. Sorry the lighting isn't the best but you get the idea.
> 
> I'm looking forward to reading all that happens this week :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


That's going to be beautiful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> Happy Friday/Saturday all.
> The recipes this week look tempting. I want to try the rosmary rubbed ribeye. May have to sub the ribeye though as it is so expensive. I love rosemary with poultry but never tried it on beef.
> I was so happy to hear Miss Tiff made it home safe and sound.
> Sounds as if everyone had a great Christmas all in all. My grands sure did. One of the teachers from school asked me if she could put their name in to be sponsored and of course I agreed. She was so happy to be a part of their Christmas. Then, to our surprise, someone from DD2s job had been a "secret santa" for them. So between the two blessings all bases seem to be covered. I have rarely sit so contented watching the grands as I did this Christmas. Of my 3 children DD2 seems to struggle more then her fair share. Of course that is a long story. Suffice it to say she makes bad choices in partners.
> ...


I'm glad you & the GKs had a nice Christmas thanks to giving people.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

85°F is not exactly what I would call cool weather but I suppose relative to the rest of your temperatures it is. when it is that hot I can sit in the shade and be comfortable. --- sam


darowil said:


> And here am I thinking 30 is nice and cool for a maximum!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> 85°F is not exactly what I would call cool weather but I suppose relative to the rest of your temperatures it is. when it is that hot I can sit in the shade and be comfortable. --- sam


Thats when we know it has been hot once we start to think 30 is good!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kathy/gottastch I think this will be a lovely blanket. Looking forward to seeing it finished.


gottastch said:


> Yummy recipes and a busy week, as usual.
> 
> Here is the blanket I tried to describe in last week's posts. I would have rather it been red and black but the bride-to-be (my 20-something year old young cousin) specifically asked for cherry red and white, leaving the design up to me. I think this will work...alternating stripes that I will sew together when done. Sorry the lighting isn't the best but you get the idea.
> 
> I'm looking forward to reading all that happens this week :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto! (the start up ) Tami, I hope you are feeling better. I took a 4 hour nap this afternoon and oh my did it make a difference in how I'm feeling.



martina said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies. Great recipes as always.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Heather we did a secret santa name exchange this year. It went really well and YES saved $$. It was funny that DH and I each drew the name of one of the two SILs and the SIL I drew also drew my name.


busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. Busy week for many of us.
> 
> Think any losses get felt more at this time of year when it is a time of family togetherness.
> 
> I had a good Christmas Day, and my nieces are now beginning to reciprocate at Christmas as they mostly now have income. 1 handmade gift, a Dusk Gingerbread House Candle. Once the youngest is grown, will suggest we do a Secret Santa to save us all money. At least until the next generation arrives.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Watching the weather news and it makes me appreciate our weather! We've had a good bit of rain but other parts of GA have had it much worse with flooding and many of you folks in the north of USA have had heavy, heavy snow storms and ice. Hope everyone is staying warm and safe. I'm going to go heat up some leftovers for dinner and as usual knit. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> Happy Friday/Saturday all.
> The recipes this week look tempting. I want to try the rosmary rubbed ribeye. May have to sub the ribeye though as it is so expensive. I love rosemary with poultry but never tried it on beef.
> I was so happy to hear Miss Tiff made it home safe and sound.
> Sounds as if everyone had a great Christmas all in all. My grands sure did. One of the teachers from school asked me if she could put their name in to be sponsored and of course I agreed. She was so happy to be a part of their Christmas. Then, to our surprise, someone from DD2s job had been a "secret santa" for them. So between the two blessings all bases seem to be covered. I have rarely sit so contented watching the grands as I did this Christmas. Of my 3 children DD2 seems to struggle more then her fair share. Of course that is a long story. Suffice it to say she makes bad choices in partners.
> ...


Glad it turned out to be better than you had thought at first!

I seldom do anything special for the New Year.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks again for starting this new week Sam and ladies. The artisan bread sounds like an attempt for me this weekend. A beautiful day with our yesterday's snow melting. Got the salt off the car with the car wash and found that I was not the only one doing so.
> So glad Miss Tiff is back. I am wondering if someone saw her and tried to keep her, thinking she was a stray, then when they let her out, she returned home. I am sure this is something we will never know as she can't tell us.


The artisan bread sounds good to me as well. As we are likely to get more rain over the weekend, it seems a good time for baking.

As for Miss Tiff, I feared someone had tried to keep her--even as it was obvious that she was not on her own as a stray, since she had her collar and tags on (none had my name/number on it, though she is chipped--must remedy that and get her a tag; I'm thinking I should have it engraved with, "If I'm outside, I'm lost. Please call..."). She is currently back at the top of the cat tree enjoying a nap! She has been sleeping a lot--understandable, as I'm sure she is exhausted from her adventures and has realized she doesn't have to be on high alert every minute now.

I really like the look of the red/white blanket, too. Plaid has always been a favorite of mine.

Today the weather report says New Mexico is having blizzard conditions--looks like I got out just in time! I'd been thinking the area was due for a big snowstorm since it's been 14 years since the last one. Friends there are posting photos and it is cold--whereas I was out without a jacket today here. I explored the back property line, finding a spot to start my compost pile and also discovered some blackberry vines and cane growing back there--yay! Those can be quite useful (I can make fishing poles out of the cane once it's big enough).

The knitting has gone untended for a while now, but I will work on my hat as we watch a little TV. I do plan to get back to designing but first must get my work room into some order--our storage solution will arrive on Thursday, so perhaps next weekend I will finally get started.

Hugs & blessings all around.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The artisan bread sounds good to me as well. As we are likely to get more rain over the weekend, it seems a good time for baking.
> 
> As for Miss Tiff, I feared someone had tried to keep her--even as it was obvious that she was not on her own as a stray, since she had her collar and tags on (none had my name/number on it, though she is chipped--must remedy that and get her a tag; I'm thinking I should have it engraved with, "If I'm outside, I'm lost. Please call..."). She is currently back at the top of the cat tree enjoying a nap! She has been sleeping a lot--understandable, as I'm sure she is exhausted from her adventures and has realized she doesn't have to be on high alert every minute now.
> 
> ...


Hugs and Blessings to you, too!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks, Sam and ladies, for starting us off on a new week. The roast pork is on my to-do list because I have one in the freezer and will likely do it this week. I'll probably try Bonnie's potatoes too.

gottastch - that will be a lovely blanket when it's finished. I do like the colours.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> 85°F is not exactly what I would call cool weather but I suppose relative to the rest of your temperatures it is. when it is that hot I can sit in the shade and be comfortable. --- sam


Our temperature today was 50F which is very unusual for this time of year. I wonder what we're in for down the road.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Heather we did a secret santa name exchange this year. It went really well and YES saved $$. It was funny that DH and I each drew the name of one of the two SILs and the SIL I drew also drew my name.


I love Secret Santa exchanges. Maybe I'll suggest it for next year.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The artisan bread sounds good to me as well. As we are likely to get more rain over the weekend, it seems a good time for baking.
> 
> As for Miss Tiff, I feared someone had tried to keep her--even as it was obvious that she was not on her own as a stray, since she had her collar and tags on (none had my name/number on it, though she is chipped--must remedy that and get her a tag; I'm thinking I should have it engraved with, "If I'm outside, I'm lost. Please call..."). She is currently back at the top of the cat tree enjoying a nap! She has been sleeping a lot--understandable, as I'm sure she is exhausted from her adventures and has realized she doesn't have to be on high alert every minute now.
> 
> ...


I'm sure Miss Tiff is glad to be home and it will be several days before she's back to normal after her adventure.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Evelyn, glad to hear it was a good Christmas for your grands. I’m with you re New year’s Eve. When Jack was alive, we chose to stay home and watch the crystal ball drop in NY from our comfy couch. That will be fine for me too. No alcohol in the sorority house, so I will probably enjoy a cup of hot chocolate. Sorry to hear about your hands. Is knitting any less painful than crocheting?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, glad you got your long nap.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto! (the start up ) Tami, I hope you are feeling better. I took a 4 hour nap this afternoon and oh my did it make a difference in how I'm feeling.


Amazing how much stress causes us to be tired, also pain makes us need extra rest. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Sam and ladies, for starting us off on a new week. The roast pork is on my to-do list because I have one in the freezer and will likely do it this week. I'll probably try Bonnie's potatoes too.
> 
> gottastch - that will be a lovely blanket when it's finished. I do like the colours.


I love plaids also but can't visualize the plaid yet. Looking forward to seeing it form a plaid of red & white. Most of my L.R. is red or blue with natural grass cloth for walls and off white woodwork. Red cover on the couch and colorful quilts with molars all over. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> The artisan bread sounds good to me as well. As we are likely to get more rain over the weekend, it seems a good time for baking.
> 
> As for Miss Tiff, I feared someone had tried to keep her--even as it was obvious that she was not on her own as a stray, since she had her collar and tags on (none had my name/number on it, though she is chipped--must remedy that and get her a tag; I'm thinking I should have it engraved with, "If I'm outside, I'm lost. Please call..."). She is currently back at the top of the cat tree enjoying a nap! She has been sleeping a lot--understandable, as I'm sure she is exhausted from her adventures and has realized she doesn't have to be on high alert every minute now.
> 
> ...


Actually bread rising is affected by falling barometric pressure. I always make bread when barometric pressure starts to rise. :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

machriste said:


> Hi Evelyn, glad to hear it was a good Christmas for your grands. I'm with you re New year's Eve. When Jack was alive, we chose to stay home and watch the crystal ball drop in NY from our comfy couch. That will be fine for me too. No alcohol in the sorority house, so I will probably enjoy a cup of hot chocolate. Sorry to hear about your hands. Is knitting any less painful than crocheting?


I'm all for hot chocolate and an evening in. No need to watch any ball drop anywhere. Look forward to dropping my eyelids only. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, thank you Sam and Summary Ladies for a new week, just got home from guitar a bit ago and started dinner, I really should have put it in the crockpot earlier so it would be done, but oh well... 
Some yummy sounding recipes Sam. 
Caught up from last week.


Pearls Girls said:


> You might try a dowel and a large hair clip as long as it does not squeeze the stem. :sm02:


Great idea! :sm24:



darowil said:


> Isn't her excitement just bubbling over now that Miss Tilly has returned especially.


 :sm04: Yes it is!



darowil said:


> I have an exhausted DD- 4 hours of a 3 year old happily chatting away, singing, reading etc from 2am doesn't make for a good sleep.
> As does not rubbish bins being tipped over in the middle of the night and waking a 1 year old so both parents had disturbed sleeps.


Oh no, poor parents must be exhausted today for sure.

Now I need to catch up on this week, you all are on page 3 already, but I have a glass of wine and dinner will be done soon. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thanks for the new week and the workers that make it happen. I don't understand electronics so don't understand how much work you do or what is involved. I just appreciate you all and the knitting Tea Party. Just got my Cuppa and realized that this week seemed like a weekend day every day. Now to get back to reality and regular exciting life. I am looking forward to all the new things coming up. I signed up for some classes at the Library and need to check the H.S. I am a lifetime learner and see no reason to quit just because of major pain and minor alterations (new hips and rotator cup repairs.)God is soooooo good! and you folks make fantastic pen pals and long distance friends. I have learned a lot about knitting, cooking and the world around me from you all.


I looked up manuals for the Instapot smart wifi and this is what I came up with. 
https://www.google.com/search?ei=jOsmXLXnLsLStAXEm7bgCQ&q=instapot+wifi+manuals&oq=instapot+wifi+manuals&gs_l=psy-ab.3...7688.9204..9898...0.0..0.108.512.2j3......0....1..gws-wiz.......0i71j35i304i39j0i8i13i30.iuJXVPVzSzc


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

HappieGram said:


> Thank you so much for the wonderful recipes.
> I have been looking for a good Cranberry Pound Cake one.


Welcome to Sam's tea table, nice to have you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Yummy recipes and a busy week, as usual.
> 
> Here is the blanket I tried to describe in last week's posts. I would have rather it been red and black but the bride-to-be (my 20-something year old young cousin) specifically asked for cherry red and white, leaving the design up to me. I think this will work...alternating stripes that I will sew together when done. Sorry the lighting isn't the best but you get the idea.
> 
> I'm looking forward to reading all that happens this week :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


Ooh, pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Happy Friday/Saturday all.
> The recipes this week look tempting. I want to try the rosmary rubbed ribeye. May have to sub the ribeye though as it is so expensive. I love rosemary with poultry but never tried it on beef.
> I was so happy to hear Miss Tiff made it home safe and sound.
> Sounds as if everyone had a great Christmas all in all. My grands sure did. One of the teachers from school asked me if she could put their name in to be sponsored and of course I agreed. She was so happy to be a part of their Christmas. Then, to our surprise, someone from DD2s job had been a "secret santa" for them. So between the two blessings all bases seem to be covered. I have rarely sit so contented watching the grands as I did this Christmas. Of my 3 children DD2 seems to struggle more then her fair share. Of course that is a long story. Suffice it to say she makes bad choices in partners.
> ...


I'm so glad that it was such a great Christmas for you and DD2 and the grands. 
I love rosemary with beef, I use it in stew often. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so glad that it was such a great Christmas for you and DD2 and the grands.
> I love rosemary with beef, I use it in stew often. :sm24:


I have usually had it with lamb- coupled with garlic.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The artisan bread sounds good to me as well. As we are likely to get more rain over the weekend, it seems a good time for baking.
> 
> As for Miss Tiff, I feared someone had tried to keep her--even as it was obvious that she was not on her own as a stray, since she had her collar and tags on (none had my name/number on it, though she is chipped--must remedy that and get her a tag; I'm thinking I should have it engraved with, "If I'm outside, I'm lost. Please call..."). She is currently back at the top of the cat tree enjoying a nap! She has been sleeping a lot--understandable, as I'm sure she is exhausted from her adventures and has realized she doesn't have to be on high alert every minute now.
> 
> ...


Poor Tiff, I bet she's exhausted. 
Great that you've gotten your storage solution sorted out, things are moving along quite well. :sm24: 
It's understandable that your knitting take a backseat right now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have usually had it with lamb- coupled with garlic.


 :sm24: I always use it and garlic on pork roast.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24: I always use it and garlic on pork roast.


For me - it is stewed apple with pork- can never get enough of it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For me - it is stewed apple with pork- can never get enough of it!


That would be really good too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why didn't your daughter move with you? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> The artisan bread sounds good to me as well. As we are likely to get more rain over the weekend, it seems a good time for baking.
> 
> As for Miss Tiff, I feared someone had tried to keep her--even as it was obvious that she was not on her own as a stray, since she had her collar and tags on (none had my name/number on it, though she is chipped--must remedy that and get her a tag; I'm thinking I should have it engraved with, "If I'm outside, I'm lost. Please call..."). She is currently back at the top of the cat tree enjoying a nap! She has been sleeping a lot--understandable, as I'm sure she is exhausted from her adventures and has realized she doesn't have to be on high alert every minute now.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so was ours. the weekend is to be colder. I keep waiting for the shoe to drop - it has been a while since we have had a huge snow storm. --- sam



budasha said:


> Our temperature today was 50F which is very unusual for this time of year. I wonder what we're in for down the road.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Yummy recipes and a busy week, as usual.
> 
> Here is the blanket I tried to describe in last week's posts. I would have rather it been red and black but the bride-to-be (my 20-something year old young cousin) specifically asked for cherry red and white, leaving the design up to me. I think this will work...alternating stripes that I will sew together when done. Sorry the lighting isn't the best but you get the idea.
> 
> I'm looking forward to reading all that happens this week :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


I think that will be very pretty when finished.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto! (the start up ) Tami, I hope you are feeling better. I took a 4 hour nap this afternoon and oh my did it make a difference in how I'm feeling.


Yes, thank you. It improved as the day went on. I still don't want to try stairs, down would work fine, but getting back up wouldn't be fun. I go down backwards. DH's uncle had both knees replaced years ago. His dr. told him that is the best way to go down, as it puts less stress on your knees. I've tried to remember to do it that way since. If I go down frontwards, I tend to go sideways, and that stresses the right knee.

I'm sure you enjoyed that nap! It definitely makes a difference if we can rest.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> so was ours. the weekend is to be colder. I keep waiting for the shoe to drop - it has been a while since we have had a huge snow storm. --- sam


I keep wondering the same thing, Sam. It's been a long time since we've had a winter like this. 50°F 3 days after Christmas? I'm afraid of what we are going to get in the next few months...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you all for the new start to the week. I am caught up. 4 pages already! I've copied and pasted the artisan bread recipe. I'll get some new yeast and try it soon. My bread did finally rise enough to bake, but not a lot. It's almost midnight, and I am ready for bed. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The artisan bread sounds good to me as well. As we are likely to get more rain over the weekend, it seems a good time for baking.
> 
> As for Miss Tiff, I feared someone had tried to keep her--even as it was obvious that she was not on her own as a stray, since she had her collar and tags on (none had my name/number on it, though she is chipped--must remedy that and get her a tag; I'm thinking I should have it engraved with, "If I'm outside, I'm lost. Please call..."). She is currently back at the top of the cat tree enjoying a nap! She has been sleeping a lot--understandable, as I'm sure she is exhausted from her adventures and has realized she doesn't have to be on high alert every minute now.
> 
> ...


Sounds like things are falling into place. Good you found a shed
Do you have an acreage or just a town lot?
I've been try to grow blackberries but so far no success. I keep saying if I get nothing they are going but I keep giving them one more year???? I actually moved some last year to see if they will do better in a different spot


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls girls I came across this & thought you might find it helpful.
I can’t imagine why you would bother boiling eggs or potatoes in it though
I might be interested in doing dry beans in it but they missed the times on that.
I still haven’t opened mine yet to see what recipes are included


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That would be really good too.


It is the way Mum always did it! I have given up on trying to find a nice piece of pork, though.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Good morning Sam and ladies , Ive finally turned up coffee in hand and washing machine silently working away Yaaay , 2 delivery men turned up at 7.30 this morning with it , asked if I had paid for fitting it , then looked at me funny when I said no I can do that myself , what is so hard about a slight adjustment if needed , screwing a pipe to the water pipe and putting a plug in , only funny part is that the 2 men in this house are still fast asleep , Im sure a herd of elephants could march through here bellowing away and neither one of them would move an eyelid


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gottastch said:


> Yummy recipes and a busy week, as usual.
> 
> Here is the blanket I tried to describe in last week's posts. I would have rather it been red and black but the bride-to-be (my 20-something year old young cousin) specifically asked for cherry red and white, leaving the design up to me. I think this will work...alternating stripes that I will sew together when done. Sorry the lighting isn't the best but you get the idea.
> 
> I'm looking forward to reading all that happens this week :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


Blanket is looking good Kathy , Ive never tried making anything holding 2 yarns together think I will have to put it on my list of things to do in 2019 which is growing by the minute ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

EJS said:


> Happy Friday/Saturday all.
> The recipes this week look tempting. I want to try the rosmary rubbed ribeye. May have to sub the ribeye though as it is so expensive. I love rosemary with poultry but never tried it on beef.
> I was so happy to hear Miss Tiff made it home safe and sound.
> Sounds as if everyone had a great Christmas all in all. My grands sure did. One of the teachers from school asked me if she could put their name in to be sponsored and of course I agreed. She was so happy to be a part of their Christmas. Then, to our surprise, someone from DD2s job had been a "secret santa" for them. So between the two blessings all bases seem to be covered. I have rarely sit so contented watching the grands as I did this Christmas. Of my 3 children DD2 seems to struggle more then her fair share. Of course that is a long story. Suffice it to say she makes bad choices in partners.
> ...


Hello Evelyn glad to hear that you and the granchildren enjoyed Christmas, we dont bother with new year celebrations, I never really have either my family used to but Ive never been keen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Our temperature today was 50F which is very unusual for this time of year. I wonder what we're in for down the road.


Its been very mild here too ,a bit chilly on the mornings then plenty of sunshine and very little rain , does make you wonder what January and February has in store for us , I usually have snow on my birthday which is in February , youngest son used to say I was so lucky to have such a special birthday gift ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For me - it is stewed apple with pork- can never get enough of it!


Apple with pork here too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good morning Sam and ladies , Ive finally turned up coffee in hand and washing machine silently working away Yaaay , 2 delivery men turned up at 7.30 this morning with it , asked if I had paid for fitting it , then looked at me funny when I said no I can do that myself , what is so hard about a slight adjustment if needed , screwing a pipe to the water pipe and putting a plug in , only funny part is that the 2 men in this house are still fast asleep , Im sure a herd of elephants could march through here bellowing away and neither one of them would move an eyelid


So another one happy to be doing some washing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We don't do much for New Year either. Usually I stay up and if I have a TV I will watch the Sydney fireworks (which are broadcast half an hour later than Sydney so they count down our New Year in. If not I will have a radio on. Bu tif I stay up I will be knitting. Start the year as I hope to continue it. Will have some of the nibbles left from Christmas. May go to Maryanne's.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Apple with pork here too.


 :sm24:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Good morning Sam and ladies , Ive finally turned up coffee in hand and washing machine silently working away Yaaay , 2 delivery men turned up at 7.30 this morning with it , asked if I had paid for fitting it , then looked at me funny when I said no I can do that myself , what is so hard about a slight adjustment if needed , screwing a pipe to the water pipe and putting a plug in , only funny part is that the 2 men in this house are still fast asleep , Im sure a herd of elephants could march through here bellowing away and neither one of them would move an eyelid


WooHoo glad the new washing machine is up and running. I did laugh at your comment regarding if you'd paid for the installation, why is it that young ones think we older women aren't capable of installing our own machines etc. 
Then again I am leaving a lot more up to others to do for me.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you Sam and ladies for the recipes and summaries.
Forgot it was Friday yesterday so I am late joining this week’s tea party and you’re already up to page 5.

I’ve been invited to a birthday party at a Mexican restaurant for lunch today, I do hope they have something that I will like to eat as I’m not that fond of Mexican food.

I have two loads of washing to do before I leave for lunch so I had better get up and start. TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> So another one happy to be doing some washing.


Well I was till husband got up , apparently I should have waited for him , I now have a huge mess that needs cleaning up as he decided to check what I had done and that for some reason needed 2 cupboards emptying and taking a door off, dont ask , all I can say is its a good job I know my 10 commandments I sure could have happily broken a few of them in the last 60 minutes . I'm taking myself off to the bottom of the garden to clear the shed out , I'm not looking for the axe honestly ????


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> HappieGram - we are delighted that you stopped to share a cuppa with us and we hope you will return whenever you are online. there will always be an empty chair with your name of it and fresh hot tea being poured as you get comfy. these overstuffed chairs are so comfy. be sure - if you like - to bring your knitting along to share. we are going to be looking for you so don't be a stranger. --- sam


Sam - Thank you for the warm welcome. I like tea a lot and those overstuffed chairs are so inviting. It's a highlight of my week to visit the tea party, I always look forward to your recipes and family updates. I'm just starting a knit dishcloth. 
Thank you and everyone for making this such a fun experience. 
Yvonne


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pearls girls I came across this & thought you might find it helpful.
> I can't imagine why you would bother boiling eggs or potatoes in it though
> I might be interested in doing dry beans in it but they missed the times on that.
> I still haven't opened mine yet to see what recipes are included


That is a nice chart. Reasons for using the instant pot for potatoes and eggs are: does not heat up the kitchen, is quicker, and clean up is very easy. The eggs are also very easy to peel. I use to do potatoes in the microwave but find the flavor is much better when made in the pot. The more I use it , the more I like it.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> I looked up manuals for the Instapot smart wifi and this is what I came up with.
> https://www.google.com/search?ei=jOsmXLXnLsLStAXEm7bgCQ&q=instapot+wifi+manuals&oq=instapot+wifi+manuals&gs_l=psy-ab.3...7688.9204..9898...0.0..0.108.512.2j3......0....1..gws-wiz.......0i71j35i304i39j0i8i13i30.iuJXVPVzSzc


Just what I was looking for and couldn't find. I can't get the print button to work, however. It has the info for using different buttons. The only ones I had found were less info and picture not even my pot. I think all crafters should have one and connect it to your smartphone. the prospect is to set it up in the morning and not be interrupted all day...start it from phone wherever you are. I Love the concept. . .one pot meals and there are lots of free kindle cookbooks out there.
Ineed to memorize the manual to understand the electronics "Smart WiFi" Thank you, thank you, thank you kaye-Jo.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your living room sounds nice but I must ask in my ignorance re the quilts "with molars"....what are "molars"? Having in my distant past made crowns and bridges in a dental lab I only know molars as teeth and I do think that is not correct in this case.


Pearls Girls said:


> I love plaids also but can't visualize the plaid yet. Looking forward to seeing it form a plaid of red & white. Most of my L.R. is red or blue with natural grass cloth for walls and off white woodwork. Red cover on the couch and colorful quilts with molars all over. :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH and I have been invited to a New Years party at DD's boyfriend's parents but probably will decline attending. Haven't gotten any detail yet but most such gatherings don't begin until after DH has already gone to bed! We're happy to just stay at home ourselves.


Pearls Girls said:


> I'm all for hot chocolate and an evening in. No need to watch any ball drop anywhere. Look forward to dropping my eyelids only. :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This week here is suppose to be up to the low to mid 60s and rain now through Thursday. Like you guys, I'm concerned about what Jan & Feb. have in store for us.


tami_ohio said:


> I keep wondering the same thing, Sam. It's been a long time since we've had a winter like this. 50°F 3 days after Christmas? I'm afraid of what we are going to get in the next few months...


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Sam and ladies, many thanks for another terrific kick off to the KTP. I will do that no knead bread this week. I don't have a barometer to look at and never thought about it making a difference if it is dropping or rising. Good info. Kiwi...Mexican try either albondigas or chicken-tortilla soup. Both are chicken stock based and delish. My all-time fav is chicken-tortilla soup. So glad kitty has returned. When that happens, don't you just wish they could talk and tell you all about the adventure?! N.Y. eve at home. I call it Amature Night. Don't like driving with boozed up jerks out there.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting this Bonnie. I don't have a hot pot yet but I saved it for future info if needed.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Pearls girls I came across this & thought you might find it helpful.
> I can't imagine why you would bother boiling eggs or potatoes in it though
> I might be interested in doing dry beans in it but they missed the times on that.
> I still haven't opened mine yet to see what recipes are included


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too (apple w/pork) and also with saurkraut...yummy


darowil said:


> Apple with pork here too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You make me laugh Sonja...looking for the axe....LOL.


Swedenme said:


> Well I was till husband got up , apparently I should have waited for him , I now have a huge mess that needs cleaning up as he decided to check what I had done and that for some reason needed 2 cupboards emptying and taking a door off, dont ask , all I can say is its a good job I know my 10 commandments I sure could have happily broken a few of them in the last 60 minutes . I'm taking myself off to the bottom of the garden to clear the shed out , I'm not looking for the axe honestly ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

HappieGram/Yvonne sorry I didn't welcome you sooner....kept forgetting. Here's a big WELCOME from me too! 
Hope you'll join in the chatter more. Joy shared is multiplied as grief is lessened so welcome, welcome, welcome!


HappieGram said:


> Sam - Thank you for the warm welcome. I like tea a lot and those overstuffed chairs are so inviting. It's a highlight of my week to visit the tea party, I always look forward to your recipes and family updates. I'm just starting a knit dishcloth.
> Thank you and everyone for making this such a fun experience.
> Yvonne


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Jinx*, what kind and size instapot did you get?


jinx said:


> That is a nice chart. Reasons for using the instant pot for potatoes and eggs are: does not heat up the kitchen, is quicker, and clean up is very easy. The eggs are also very easy to peel. I use to do potatoes in the microwave but find the flavor is much better when made in the pot. The more I use it , the more I like it.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> how big are your squares? it will be beautiful when finished and I am sure the bride will love it. we are so glad you are back. --- sam


Thanks all!!!!! The squares are about 8" (20 double crochet and 12 rows per color with a size J hook).


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Jinx*, what kind and size instapot did you get?


I have the instant pot brand 6 quart without wi-fi.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

machriste said:


> Hi Evelyn, glad to hear it was a good Christmas for your grands. I'm with you re New year's Eve. When Jack was alive, we chose to stay home and watch the crystal ball drop in NY from our comfy couch. That will be fine for me too. No alcohol in the sorority house, so I will probably enjoy a cup of hot chocolate. Sorry to hear about your hands. Is knitting any less painful than crocheting?


Hot chocolate sounds like a good choice :sm02: Since I don't have a TV hooked up at the moment I wont even be looking for the ball to drop. Not too worried about that anyway as just seeing the crowds makes me cringe. How do people tolerate such noise and chaos?

I have tried knitting but have not quite conquered that skill.

Evelyn


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank Jinx....I'll google it and check it out. Edit: Found it and several places are having it on sale quite reasonably priced right now.

Now, a question for those that have a instapot w/wi-fi.....I'm sure I'm just being a bit "slow" but why would you need wi-fi on an instapot? What function is the wi-fi used for?


jinx said:


> I have the instant pot brand 6 quart without wi-fi.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Evelyn glad to hear that you and the granchildren enjoyed Christmas, we dont bother with new year celebrations, I never really have either my family used to but Ive never been keen


We don't either. When we were young we went to a dance on New Years Eve but haven't for years. 
This year we are invited out for supper on New Years Day


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I was till husband got up , apparently I should have waited for him , I now have a huge mess that needs cleaning up as he decided to check what I had done and that for some reason needed 2 cupboards emptying and taking a door off, dont ask , all I can say is its a good job I know my 10 commandments I sure could have happily broken a few of them in the last 60 minutes . I'm taking myself off to the bottom of the garden to clear the shed out , I'm not looking for the axe honestly ????


Great you've got it up & running
????????why is it they think we aren't competent????. My DH usually decided to empty a cupboard for some reason just before company comes


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

HappieGram said:


> Sam - Thank you for the warm welcome. I like tea a lot and those overstuffed chairs are so inviting. It's a highlight of my week to visit the tea party, I always look forward to your recipes and family updates. I'm just starting a knit dishcloth.
> Thank you and everyone for making this such a fun experience.
> Yvonne


Hi, Yvonne, hope you will join in the chatter so we can get to know you


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gwen, I think it is so you can program the Instant Pot from your phone. I don't know that I would use it but might be handy for some. I LOVE my Instant Pot and cook in it often. There is a Facebook group I particularly like called "Pressure Cooking Today." All are very helpful answering questions and you can look up recipes others have posted.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> That is a nice chart. Reasons for using the instant pot for potatoes and eggs are: does not heat up the kitchen, is quicker, and clean up is very easy. The eggs are also very easy to peel. I use to do potatoes in the microwave but find the flavor is much better when made in the pot. The more I use it , the more I like it.


Ok, thanks, I guess I better get it out & try some things


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Me too (apple w/pork) and also with saurkraut...yummy


I've never put an apple in with my pork roads but I do add apples to my sweet &sour red cabbage. That's really good
DH always eats crabapple jelly with pork, chicken & fish.
My boys even make sandwiches of crabapple jelly & fish. I've never tried it but it sure sounds weird????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You make me laugh Sonja...looking for the axe....LOL.


Me too, love that sense of humour


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good morning Sam and ladies , Ive finally turned up coffee in hand and washing machine silently working away Yaaay , 2 delivery men turned up at 7.30 this morning with it , asked if I had paid for fitting it , then looked at me funny when I said no I can do that myself , what is so hard about a slight adjustment if needed , screwing a pipe to the water pipe and putting a plug in , only funny part is that the 2 men in this house are still fast asleep , Im sure a herd of elephants could march through here bellowing away and neither one of them would move an eyelid


Fantastic! 
Lol, I'm with you, I can do that myself, last time I bought a washer & dryer, I rented a pickup for the day, and unloaded it and got it in the house myself(in Texas), before hooking it all up myself.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its been very mild here too ,a bit chilly on the mornings then plenty of sunshine and very little rain , does make you wonder what January and February has in store for us , I usually have snow on my birthday which is in February , youngest son used to say I was so lucky to have such a special birthday gift ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank Jinx....I'll google it and check it out. Edit: Found it and several places are having it on sale quite reasonably priced right now.
> 
> Now, a question for those that have a instapot w/wi-fi.....I'm sure I'm just being a bit "slow" but why would you need wi-fi on an instapot? What function is the wi-fi used for?


I'm guessing so you can turn it off & on from your phone but I don't know why you would bother


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Hi everyone. Thank you Sam and ladies for starting another week. I had to give up on last week after my lap top decided to have another day off and then we were away on our trip up to Lincolnshire to meet up with DD#1 for a family get together. We met up at the old coaching Inn in Stamford where we met last year. We stayed overnight this time and had a wonderful dinner on Thursday evening and came home yesterday. On the dessert menu were individual Pavlovas, so after all the chat about them last week I knew I had to have one! It was delicious!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> We don't do much for New Year either. Usually I stay up and if I have a TV I will watch the Sydney fireworks (which are broadcast half an hour later than Sydney so they count down our New Year in. If not I will have a radio on. Bu tif I stay up I will be knitting. Start the year as I hope to continue it. Will have some of the nibbles left from Christmas. May go to Maryanne's.


David will be away, so I'll sit and knit to the tv, NYday Marla and I are going to do Prime rib and Yorkshire puddings. MMMMM...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> WooHoo glad the new washing machine is up and running. I did laugh at your comment regarding if you'd paid for the installation, why is it that young ones think we older women aren't capable of installing our own machines etc.
> Then again I am leaving a lot more up to others to do for me.


I think most people now, regardless of age or gender, just pay someone to do the easy things, crazy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for the recipes and summaries.
> Forgot it was Friday yesterday so I am late joining this week's tea party and you're already up to page 5.
> 
> I've been invited to a birthday party at a Mexican restaurant for lunch today, I do hope they have something that I will like to eat as I'm not that fond of Mexican food.
> ...


Have fun!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I was till husband got up , apparently I should have waited for him , I now have a huge mess that needs cleaning up as he decided to check what I had done and that for some reason needed 2 cupboards emptying and taking a door off, dont ask , all I can say is its a good job I know my 10 commandments I sure could have happily broken a few of them in the last 60 minutes . I'm taking myself off to the bottom of the garden to clear the shed out , I'm not looking for the axe honestly ????


But your only a woman Sonja, how could you be expected to do the job properly without a man to check it?!! :sm16: I live with one of them too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I was till husband got up , apparently I should have waited for him , I now have a huge mess that needs cleaning up as he decided to check what I had done and that for some reason needed 2 cupboards emptying and taking a door off, dont ask , all I can say is its a good job I know my 10 commandments I sure could have happily broken a few of them in the last 60 minutes . I'm taking myself off to the bottom of the garden to clear the shed out , I'm not looking for the axe honestly ????


 :sm06: You showed great restraint. 
:sm16: I almost knocked David over the head this morning, he opened the bathroom window(12f outside), got it stuck, didn't close it, I went into the bathroom it was freezing and then I got the window mostly fixed and he decided to get in the middle of things, thought he was going to break the window with the way he was messing with things, fortunately it's closed again properly. :sm19: 
I told him just now that if he comes behind me checking things and makes a mess when I get my washer and stove and such, that Sonja went looking for the axe. :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Gwen, I think it is so you can program the Instant Pot from your phone. I don't know that I would use it but might be handy for some. I LOVE my Instant Pot and cook in it often. There is a Facebook group I particularly like called "Pressure Cooking Today." All are very helpful answering questions and you can look up recipes others have posted.


Thanks, I will look up that FB page.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Maybe turn it on when you are heading home. Dinner would be done when you walk in the door. You can set it to start later and if you do not make it home when expected you can turn it off. 


Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm guessing so you can turn it off & on from your phone but I don't know why you would bother


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Just what I was looking for and couldn't find. I can't get the print button to work, however. It has the info for using different buttons. The only ones I had found were less info and picture not even my pot. I think all crafters should have one and connect it to your smartphone. the prospect is to set it up in the morning and not be interrupted all day...start it from phone wherever you are. I Love the concept. . .one pot meals and there are lots of free kindle cookbooks out there.
> Ineed to memorize the manual to understand the electronics "Smart WiFi" Thank you, thank you, thank you kaye-Jo.


You are most welcome. Maybe DS can get it to print when he's there next, weird that it won't, but at least you can access it. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never put an apple in with my pork roads but I do add apples to my sweet &sour red cabbage. That's really good
> DH always eats crabapple jelly with pork, chicken & fish.
> My boys even make sandwiches of crabapple jelly & fish. I've never tried it but it sure sounds weird????????


Do you eat a lot of pork roads? :sm23: 
Just kidding I know what you mean, crabapple with fish would be weird, but as I'm not willing to try, can't really comment negatively on it. :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hi everyone. Thank you Sam and ladies for starting another week. I had to give up on last week after my lap top decided to have another day off and then we were away on our trip up to Lincolnshire to meet up with DD#1 for a family get together. We met up at the old coaching Inn in Stamford where we met last year. We stayed overnight this time and had a wonderful dinner on Thursday evening and came home yesterday. On the dessert menu were individual Pavlovas, so after all the chat about them last week I knew I had to have one! It was delicious!


So much fun!! I hope that your laptop holds out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm off to make breakfast and get a few things done, see you all later, enjoy your day/night.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

MindyT said:


> Sam and ladies, many thanks for another terrific kick off to the KTP. I will do that no knead bread this week. I don't have a barometer to look at and never thought about it making a difference if it is dropping or rising. Good info. Kiwi...Mexican try either albondigas or chicken-tortilla soup. Both are chicken stock based and delish. My all-time fav is chicken-tortilla soup. So glad kitty has returned. When that happens, don't you just wish they could talk and tell you all about the adventure?! N.Y. eve at home. I call it Amature Night. Don't like driving with boozed up jerks out there.


Thanks, actually the soup sounds perfect for myself as I seldom have a large lunch anymore plus the weather is -8.

New Years Eve I also plan on being in bed and hopefully sound asleep. ????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: You showed great restraint.
> :sm16: I almost knocked David over the head this morning, he opened the bathroom window(12f outside), got it stuck, didn't close it, I went into the bathroom it was freezing and then I got the window mostly fixed and he decided to get in the middle of things, thought he was going to break the window with the way he was messing with things, fortunately it's closed again properly. :sm19:
> I told him just now that if he comes behind me checking things and makes a mess when I get my washer and stove and such, that Sonja went looking for the axe. :sm23:


Poor David, he's going to be afraid to come home, he'll be wondering if your waiting behind the door, lol!
Often when I'm telling my friend all the different comments etc that I've been reading on KTP he often raises his eyebrows, lol!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Well the dryer is buzzing - my auto is packed - I’ll drive to the other house after lunch to spend a few days there as I need to go to the banks to pay a couple of estate bills.

Catch up with you all later today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Poor David, he's going to be afraid to come home, he'll be wondering if your waiting behind the door, lol!
> Often when I'm telling my friend all the different comments etc that I've been reading on KTP he often raises his eyebrows, lol!


Nah, just not refix what I've fixed. :sm23: 
Fortunately though, he rarely does that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Well the dryer is buzzing - my auto is packed - I'll drive to the other house after lunch to spend a few days there as I need to go to the banks to pay a couple of estate bills.
> 
> Catch up with you all later today.


Have a safe drive.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, love your humor! Humor saves the day for me, too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mindy, i dont need a barometer to tell me barometric pressure, the older i get the more my bones and FM shout out at low barometric pressure.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Have about 4” second sock done. Hope to get past heel turn so i can take to meeting tomorrow. Also hoping not as windy today so Maya and i can walk.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Just what I was looking for and couldn't find. I can't get the print button to work, however. It has the info for using different buttons. The only ones I had found were less info and picture not even my pot. I think all crafters should have one and connect it to your smartphone. the prospect is to set it up in the morning and not be interrupted all day...start it from phone wherever you are. I Love the concept. . .one pot meals and there are lots of free kindle cookbooks out there.
> Ineed to memorize the manual to understand the electronics "Smart WiFi" Thank you, thank you, thank you kaye-Jo.


My only concern for putting the food in the Instant Pot in the morning would be that they would come unfrozen and spoil before I got home, even if I set it with an Iphone. However, would work if you were only going to be gone from home a short time. Of course, you could use it as a slow cooker and let it cook all day. 
My IP doesn't have wifi, but I must find that I use it almost exclusively. I think it is time to take the slow cooker to the Deseret Industries charity, and the slow cooker is less than a year old. Tomorrow will be chicken fahitas, simply chicken breasts covered with home made salsa and done in the instant pot for 60 minutes. I'll cook the tortillas while that is going on and, if I am fortunate, all will be done perfectly together. (Never happens with my cooking, but one can hope. I am handicapped when it comes to getting meals to come out at the right time and all together.)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pearls girls I came across this & thought you might find it helpful.
> I can't imagine why you would bother boiling eggs or potatoes in it though
> I might be interested in doing dry beans in it but they missed the times on that.
> I still haven't opened mine yet to see what recipes are included


Thanks for posting this. I need to get on the laptop and print it out. I've done eggs in mine. I don't think I'll ever do them on the stove again! Fresh eggs peel perfectly! Even better than the older eggs do. Out of the 8 I did, I didn't have even 1 that didn't peel nice enough for company deviled eggs! None of the shells stuck to the eggs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good morning Sam and ladies , Ive finally turned up coffee in hand and washing machine silently working away Yaaay , 2 delivery men turned up at 7.30 this morning with it , asked if I had paid for fitting it , then looked at me funny when I said no I can do that myself , what is so hard about a slight adjustment if needed , screwing a pipe to the water pipe and putting a plug in , only funny part is that the 2 men in this house are still fast asleep , Im sure a herd of elephants could march through here bellowing away and neither one of them would move an eyelid


I'm glad you have a new washing machine!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I was till husband got up , apparently I should have waited for him , I now have a huge mess that needs cleaning up as he decided to check what I had done and that for some reason needed 2 cupboards emptying and taking a door off, dont ask , all I can say is its a good job I know my 10 commandments I sure could have happily broken a few of them in the last 60 minutes . I'm taking myself off to the bottom of the garden to clear the shed out , I'm not looking for the axe honestly ????


 :sm06: :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> HappieGram/Yvonne sorry I didn't welcome you sooner....kept forgetting. Here's a big WELCOME from me too!
> Hope you'll join in the chatter more. Joy shared is multiplied as grief is lessened so welcome, welcome, welcome!


And from me, Yvonne.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all. Lovely to see some new folks joining our tea party, a warm welcome to you.
It is definitely summer now and the insects are numerous along with it. ‘Yesterday when clearing away the debris from pruning
something bit my right big toe on the side, resulting in a very itchy spot and swollen pad underneath said toe. Rather difficult walking on it.
Bathed it in baking soda and it is looking a bit better and itching has subsided this morning. 
I think it was a mosquito, or ant, and not a white tail spider as it doesn’t hurt at all. 
The joys of gardening!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Jinx*, what kind and size instapot did you get?


Mine is the 6 quart. I almost wish I had gotten the 8 quart, but am happy with this one. For 2 people it fine. The dried beans come out great. Just have to be sure to put enough water in it. I did Anasazi beans and my ham bone with chicken broth and water. Other than being a little salty, it came out great. Oh, and a diced onion.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jinx said:


> I have the instant pot brand 6 quart without wi-fi.


That's what mine is.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hot chocolate sounds like a good choice :sm02: Since I don't have a TV hooked up at the moment I wont even be looking for the ball to drop. Not too worried about that anyway as just seeing the crowds makes me cringe. How do people tolerate such noise and chaos?
> 
> I have tried knitting but have not quite conquered that skill.
> 
> Evelyn


DH found a rail sale on Amtrak to New York City to see the ball drop. Get there early afternoon, watch the ball drop, get back on the train and come home. I told him no, to big of a crowd. I would be afraid that carry a purse, and would have no safe way to carry my medicine. It's supposed to be be wet and cold, too. I couldn't do it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank Jinx....I'll google it and check it out. Edit: Found it and several places are having it on sale quite reasonably priced right now.
> 
> Now, a question for those that have a instapot w/wi-fi.....I'm sure I'm just being a bit "slow" but why would you need wi-fi on an instapot? What function is the wi-fi used for?


I have no idea. I hadn't heard of one with WiFi until Pearl's girls posted about hers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Gwen, I think it is so you can program the Instant Pot from your phone. I don't know that I would use it but might be handy for some. I LOVE my Instant Pot and cook in it often. There is a Facebook group I particularly like called "Pressure Cooking Today." All are very helpful answering questions and you can look up recipes others have posted.


I'll have to go look for that group!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: You showed great restraint.
> :sm16: I almost knocked David over the head this morning, he opened the bathroom window(12f outside), got it stuck, didn't close it, I went into the bathroom it was freezing and then I got the window mostly fixed and he decided to get in the middle of things, thought he was going to break the window with the way he was messing with things, fortunately it's closed again properly. :sm19:
> I told him just now that if he comes behind me checking things and makes a mess when I get my washer and stove and such, that Sonja went looking for the axe. :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Do you eat a lot of pork roads? :sm23:
> Just kidding I know what you mean, crabapple with fish would be weird, but as I'm not willing to try, can't really comment negatively on it. :sm09:


Apples and pork are great with pork! I've injected pork roasts with apple juice and they were delicious.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Apples and pork are great with pork! I've injected pork roasts with apple juice and they were delicious.


Mom used to serve apple sauce with pork chops all the time. :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Mom used to serve apple sauce with pork chops all the time. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Apples and pork are great with pork! I've injected pork roasts with apple juice and they were delicious.


Oh I like that idea Tami, it would really make it delicious. 
We had a pork roast a couple of days ago and it was very nice. I prefer it cold rather than hot these days and find the fat a bit much.
Since getting dentures my tastebuds have changed a lot and eat a lot less meat than I used to. 
We bought pure pork sausages yesterday, and I think apple sauce would be nice with them too.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi everyone. Thanks to everyone who works so hard to get the new tea party started. The summaries are helpful as I don't get much time to get on here. I am trying to have a day of rest today. Just doing laundry, dishes and some knitting. I haven't offered to do anything for anyone today because I have been battling some head congestion and want to rest today.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have usually had it with lamb- coupled with garlic.


I love that combination too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> so was ours. the weekend is to be colder. I keep waiting for the shoe to drop - it has been a while since we have had a huge snow storm. --- sam


It did snow a bit this morning and it seems to be melting now.

I was reading the Toronto Star this morning and there's an article there about Shetland Wool Week in the Shetland Islands. One of the reporters has gone there to participate in the knitting and textile festival. She said there are women there from all over the world to attend, what she says "is the mecca of all knitting and textile festivals." It is quite a lengthy article and I don't know if you can access it on the net but you could try. It's in Section T (Travel) of The Toronto Star, Saturday, Dec.29/18, titled "Scenery, sheep & knitters galore." Kate, are you familiar with this festival?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Mom used to serve apple sauce with pork chops all the time. :sm24:


My grandmother made cinnamon apples with a pork roast; I loved them. Peel, core and quarter apples. Simmer in saucepan with water, sugar and red cinnamon candies until tender. She also would roast pork and veal together. Gravy was scrumptious!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I was till husband got up , apparently I should have waited for him , I now have a huge mess that needs cleaning up as he decided to check what I had done and that for some reason needed 2 cupboards emptying and taking a door off, dont ask , all I can say is its a good job I know my 10 commandments I sure could have happily broken a few of them in the last 60 minutes . I'm taking myself off to the bottom of the garden to clear the shed out , I'm not looking for the axe honestly ????


Oh, oh! I would have spit a few sharp words, particularly since the machine was already working.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like things are falling into place. Good you found a shed
> Do you have an acreage or just a town lot?
> I've been try to grow blackberries but so far no success. I keep saying if I get nothing they are going but I keep giving them one more year???? I actually moved some last year to see if they will do better in a different spot


I had a nice cluster in several different areas of my yard. . .2 years ago I had a tenant that wanted to work on the gardens, so I let her. She did make it pretty but in the meantime removed all the berry bushes saying she was going to transplant them later. They all died (her goal) as she kept saying they didn't belong in a garden like I had. I'd be willing to bet my DFIL planted the brambles where they were on purpose. He was a real gardener and had the Japanese design and touch. He did also plant invasives that were legal and now you can't sell or buy them, or get rid of them anyway that you try.lol


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> DH found a rail sale on Amtrak to New York City to see the ball drop. Get there early afternoon, watch the ball drop, get back on the train and come home. I told him no, to big of a crowd. I would be afraid that carry a purse, and would have no safe way to carry my medicine. It's supposed to be be wet and cold, too. I couldn't do it.


I'd love that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for posting this Bonnie. I don't have a hot pot yet but I saved it for future info if needed.


I keep reading so much about hot pots and wonder if I should get one. Do I really need one when I have a convection oven and slow cooker?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jinx said:


> I have the instant pot brand 6 quart without wi-fi.


Are instant pot and hot pot the same?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: You showed great restraint.
> :sm16: I almost knocked David over the head this morning, he opened the bathroom window(12f outside), got it stuck, didn't close it, I went into the bathroom it was freezing and then I got the window mostly fixed and he decided to get in the middle of things, thought he was going to break the window with the way he was messing with things, fortunately it's closed again properly. :sm19:
> I told him just now that if he comes behind me checking things and makes a mess when I get my washer and stove and such, that Sonja went looking for the axe. :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pearls girls I came across this & thought you might find it helpful.
> I can't imagine why you would bother boiling eggs or potatoes in it though
> I might be interested in doing dry beans in it but they missed the times on that.
> I still haven't opened mine yet to see what recipes are included


Thank you. . .be brave open it up and maybe we can design recipes for the others. I eager to make stews, that would pair with that Artisan bread. :sm02:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all. Lovely to see some new folks joining our tea party, a warm welcome to you.
> It is definitely summer now and the insects are numerous along with it. 'Yesterday when clearing away the debris from pruning
> something bit my right big toe on the side, resulting in a very itchy spot and swollen pad underneath said toe. Rather difficult walking on it.
> Bathed it in baking soda and it is looking a bit better and itching has subsided this morning.
> ...


I hope that bite isn't serious. Keep an eye on it. I had a tendency to work in tall grass wearing shorts and flip flops and always managed to get bitten. I did eventually learn to wear jeans and shoes,.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Apples and pork are great with pork! I've injected pork roasts with apple juice and they were delicious.


I never thought of using apple juice. I usually serve apple sauce with pork.

Kaye, I posted this before reading your comment. I see you do the same.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

kiwifrau said:


> WooHoo glad the new washing machine is up and running. I did laugh at your comment regarding if you'd paid for the installation, why is it that young ones think we older women aren't capable of installing our own machines etc.
> Then again I am leaving a lot more up to others to do for me.


When I bought a new washer/dryer and it was supposed to be installed. . . They never leveled the machine (I had them stacked to save room). Different crew came back and it then didn't work. Another crew came and got the washer correct, but, in the process, unhooked the dryer vent. Ruined all the wallboard in the Kitchen, (All the nails popped from the excessive moisture) 4 th time, original crew came back, got it leveled and upright and vent connected, and the 2 appliances attached to each other so that the machine did not vibrate and kick dryer off the top. None had ever installed a washer or Dryer before, , , But I had to have them do it for my warranty to be valid according to the paperwork. My walls/ceilings all have moisture damage and popped nails. . . They didn't cover that at all. Oh well, at least I am able to wear clean clothes, and keep DH's extras taken care of.


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> HappieGram/Yvonne sorry I didn't welcome you sooner....kept forgetting. Here's a big WELCOME from me too!
> Hope you'll join in the chatter more. Joy shared is multiplied as grief is lessened so welcome, welcome, welcome!


Gweniepooh- Love your name.????. Many Thanks for your warm WELCOMES. ????
I need to spend more time getting to know everyone. It's so nice to feel included.


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And from me, Yvonne.


Oh my goodness- Thank you so much. ????


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, Yvonne, hope you will join in the chatter so we can get to know you


Hi Bonnie, I hope to do that. Thank you so much.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your living room sounds nice but I must ask in my ignorance re the quilts "with molars"....what are "molars"? Having in my distant past made crowns and bridges in a dental lab I only know molars as teeth and I do think that is not correct in this case.


Molas are quilt squares made by the Kuna Indians in Panama. The ones I have were found under the eves in the house all mildew etc. I rescued them and refurbished them and DD made them into a quilt. They are multiple stacked layers of fabric in a slit and reverse applique techniqueI'll send pics to KayeJo if she has time to post. They are a challenge. . . I made a turtle 2 years ago and gave it to the quilt Guild Auction. They do not all do as high quality of work as the did 50 some years ago. I think my BIL was there in 1968.

There is no "R", I misspelled.


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Welcome to Sam's tea table, nice to have you.


Thank you so much. It's great to be here.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am talking about an instant pot it is a pressure cooker. I never use my convection oven. I got the instant pot in November and got rid of the slow cooker. I have the 6 quart and should have gotten the 8 quart. You can only fit it 2/3 full. Some things you can only fill it 
1/2 full. Peas expand and will over flow if you fill it 2/3 full. It creates quite a mess. Ask me how I know. The speed is amazing to me, but what my family keeps saying is how flavorful everything tastes. No I do not work for Instant Pot.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope that bite isn't serious. Keep an eye on it. I had a tendency to work in tall grass wearing shorts and flip flops and always managed to get bitten. I did eventually learn to wear jeans and shoes,.


I have just bathed it in Epsom salts which should help also, re swelling.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank Jinx....I'll google it and check it out. Edit: Found it and several places are having it on sale quite reasonably priced right now.
> 
> Now, a question for those that have a instapot w/wi-fi.....I'm sure I'm just being a bit "slow" but why would you need wi-fi on an instapot? What function is the wi-fi used for?


The answer to your question of Why?. . . All my kids and in-laws are techi minded. DS & DSIL make their living using technology (stuff). Their question to you would be Why not? It is the latest and most up to date technology. Why buy Mom anything less? They wouldn't dare. I kept them all well supplied during their growing up years, now it is their turn to keep me up to date. They just won't explain anything as they think the hunt for info is part of the fun of using technology. I have to ask friends etc who have figured it out to help me figure it out. My kids don't understand that living my life for DH and myself doesn't give much spare time. I also must knit, sew, carve & paint as it is in my nature to be creative.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Pearls Girls said:


> Just what I was looking for and couldn't find. I can't get the print button to work, however. It has the info for using different buttons. The only ones I had found were less info and picture not even my pot. I think all crafters should have one and connect it to your smartphone. the prospect is to set it up in the morning and not be interrupted all day...start it from phone wherever you are. I Love the concept. . .one pot meals and there are lots of free kindle cookbooks out there.
> I need to memorize the manual to understand the electronics "Smart WiFi" Thank you, thank you, thank you kaye-Jo.


I went out and did a couple of quick errands while aide was here (I expected her from 7:30-1:30) She announced at 8 when she arrived that she was leaving between 11 & 11:30, (she came at 8 and left @ 11:15) She said at the beginning that she did not to work Saturdays. It was just that we didn't have her the day that I went to Dr so she worked Saturday last week. She had Christmas off, so was supposed to put same amount of hours in today to make up for it.
I still have many errands to do as lots of places are closed on Monday & Tuesday.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm guessing so you can turn it off & on from your phone but I don't know why you would bother


I think it is so you don't have to leave the comfortable chair at the tea party, your knitting, your sewing and other crafting and can still put dinner out on time.
A lot of technology is so you can....if you want to.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are so glad you have joined our ranks. --- sam



HappieGram said:


> Sam - Thank you for the warm welcome. I like tea a lot and those overstuffed chairs are so inviting. It's a highlight of my week to visit the tea party, I always look forward to your recipes and family updates. I'm just starting a knit dishcloth.
> Thank you and everyone for making this such a fun experience.
> Yvonne


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all. Lovely to see some new folks joining our tea party, a warm welcome to you.
> It is definitely summer now and the insects are numerous along with it. 'Yesterday when clearing away the debris from pruning
> something bit my right big toe on the side, resulting in a very itchy spot and swollen pad underneath said toe. Rather difficult walking on it.
> Bathed it in baking soda and it is looking a bit better and itching has subsided this morning.
> ...


It is sunny and warm, as I sit to the lap-top- a little cloudy, apparently 19*C but I am sure it is warmer inside. High maybe 24, but often it has been going a little hotter. Only one and a bit days left in 2018!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> I'd love that.


I would love the train ride part!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that should make a warm afghan. anxious to see it finished. --- sam



gottastch said:


> Thanks all!!!!! The squares are about 8" (20 double crochet and 12 rows per color with a size J hook).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I love that combination too.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Are instant pot and hot pot the same?


An instant pot is a programmable electric pressure cooker. I don't know what a hot pot is.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> You are most welcome. Maybe DS can get it to print when he's there next, weird that it won't, but at least you can access it. :sm24:


After I went out & came back the printer cued up and I was able to print then. All set for that part. Thanks


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It did snow a bit this morning and it seems to be melting now.
> 
> I was reading the Toronto Star this morning and there's an article there about Shetland Wool Week in the Shetland Islands. One of the reporters has gone there to participate in the knitting and textile festival. She said there are women there from all over the world to attend, what she says "is the mecca of all knitting and textile festivals." It is quite a lengthy article and I don't know if you can access it on the net but you could try. It's in Section T (Travel) of The Toronto Star, Saturday, Dec.29/18, titled "Scenery, sheep & knitters galore." Kate, are you familiar with this festival?


I get emails from Jamieson's in Lerwick- they are doing some wonderful work on Shetland- including some excellent documentary work with their museum.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Mindy, i dont need a barometer to tell me barometric pressure, the older i get the more my bones and FM shout out at low barometric pressure.


Same here. Just remember if the weather is turning bad it is falling. When weather is turning good it is rising, your bread will also rise better and quicker.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a safe trip lynette - enjoy the change in scenery. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Well the dryer is buzzing - my auto is packed - I'll drive to the other house after lunch to spend a few days there as I need to go to the banks to pay a couple of estate bills.
> 
> Catch up with you all later today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

HappieGram said:


> Gweniepooh- Love your name.????. Many Thanks for your warm WELCOMES. ????
> I need to spend more time getting to know everyone. It's so nice to feel included.


I will say hello too and hope you join in more often 
Sonja


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

flyty1n said:


> My only concern for putting the food in the Instant Pot in the morning would be that they would come unfrozen and spoil before I got home, even if I set it with an Iphone. However, would work if you were only going to be gone from home a short time. Of course, you could use it as a slow cooker and let it cook all day.
> My IP doesn't have wifi, but I must find that I use it almost exclusively. I think it is time to take the slow cooker to the Deseret Industries charity, and the slow cooker is less than a year old. Tomorrow will be chicken fahitas, simply chicken breasts covered with home made salsa and done in the instant pot for 60 minutes. I'll cook the tortillas while that is going on and, if I am fortunate, all will be done perfectly together. (Never happens with my cooking, but one can hope. I am handicapped when it comes to getting meals to come out at the right time and all together.)


I always explained it to DH like this: We are eating like the rich and famous in courses. First course is whatever is done first etc. I've gotten better with 50 years of training and practice and now they bring along IPs and all I learned may be wasted. ha, ha


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks for posting this. I need to get on the laptop and print it out. I've done eggs in mine. I don't think I'll ever do them on the stove again! Fresh eggs peel perfectly! Even better than the older eggs do. Out of the 8 I did, I didn't have even 1 that didn't peel nice enough for company deviled eggs! None of the shells stuck to the eggs.


Wow, I'm going to try that then. Usually I let my eggs age before hard boiling as I don't want them to stick to the shell. Did you get the greenish sulfur ring also or was that also eliminated cooking this way?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> It did snow a bit this morning and it seems to be melting now.
> 
> I was reading the Toronto Star this morning and there's an article there about Shetland Wool Week in the Shetland Islands. One of the reporters has gone there to participate in the knitting and textile festival. She said there are women there from all over the world to attend, what she says "is the mecca of all knitting and textile festivals." It is quite a lengthy article and I don't know if you can access it on the net but you could try. It's in Section T (Travel) of The Toronto Star, Saturday, Dec.29/18, titled "Scenery, sheep & knitters galore." Kate, are you familiar with this festival?


I get a newsletter from them which is quite interesting and thats what the Baa-ble hat was designed for a few years ago , would love to go for festival or any other time really as I think Shetland is beautiful.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Oh, oh! I would have spit a few sharp words, particularly since the machine was already working.


Im a lot calmer now , got a nice clean shed didnt spot any mice thank goodness , and I've finally got a kitchen all back in order , nice and clean to since I decided to scrub everything in sight


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Mine is the 6 quart. I almost wish I had gotten the 8 quart, but am happy with this one. For 2 people it fine. The dried beans come out great. Just have to be sure to put enough water in it. I did Anasazi beans and my ham bone with chicken broth and water. Other than being a little salty, it came out great. Oh, and a diced onion.


I didn't have a choice between 6 or 8 qt, it was a gift. I did mentioned I wanted the 8 Qt (maybe some other time if I like this 6 qt well enough). I find with my torn shoulders ,even the 6 qt is pretty heavy to move around. I need to find a home for it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I get emails from Jamieson's in Lerwick- they are doing some wonderful work on Shetland- including some excellent documentary work with their museum.


Two or three years ago DD went on holiday to Shetland and brought me back a book of Shetland knitting patterns. After she gave it to me she said she should have brought some wool to go with it. After looking through I decided some fingerless mitts seemed the simplest pattern so I ordered the wool from Jamiesons. This will be my next project when I've finished the sweater I have on the needles at the moment. If they turn out alright then I might get a bit more ambitious. There are some lovely patterns in that book.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Wow, I'm going to try that then. Usually I let my eggs age before hard boiling as I don't want them to stick to the shell. Did you get the greenish sulfur ring also or was that also eliminated cooking this way?


I have only made eggs twice. Both times the yolks were a beautiful healthy looking yellow. The shell about fell off once I cracked it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

HappieGram said:


> Oh my goodness- Thank you so much. ????


it won't be long before you know all about us. all good by the way. lol --- sam :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

HappieGram said:


> Gweniepooh- Love your name.????. Many Thanks for your warm WELCOMES. ????
> I need to spend more time getting to know everyone. It's so nice to feel included.


I say welcome also even though I have not been on as long as others. I love your roarin fiery sunset avatar.
I am using sunsets as prompts for a small quilt that I'm making.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you Sam for the pound cake recipe. Finally a cake recipe that I like and.....have all the ingredients on hand. It's a miracle!


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I will say hello too and hope you join in more often
> Sonja


Sonja - Hello and many Thanks to you. 
Such a nice welcome from this wonderful group.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I have just bathed it in Epsom salts which should help also, re swelling.


LOL!! I read that after reading Jinx's post about peas swelling, I had to stop, figure out how epsom salt helped that, then go back and re-read. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> It did snow a bit this morning and it seems to be melting now.
> 
> I was reading the Toronto Star this morning and there's an article there about Shetland Wool Week in the Shetland Islands. One of the reporters has gone there to participate in the knitting and textile festival. She said there are women there from all over the world to attend, what she says "is the mecca of all knitting and textile festivals." It is quite a lengthy article and I don't know if you can access it on the net but you could try. It's in Section T (Travel) of The Toronto Star, Saturday, Dec.29/18, titled "Scenery, sheep & knitters galore." Kate, are you familiar with this festival?


Would't that be so much fun?


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> it won't be long before you know all about us. all good by the way. lol --- sam :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thanks a million Sam and everyone here.
I look forward to it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

HappieGram said:


> Thanks a million Sam and everyone here.
> I look forward to it.


Welcome from your neighboring state.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearl sent me these to post for her.
Aren't they spectauar!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im a lot calmer now , got a nice clean shed didnt spot any mice thank goodness , and I've finally got a kitchen all back in order , nice and clean to since I decided to scrub everything in sight


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

MousePotatoKnits said:


> Thank you Sam for the pound cake recipe. Finally a cake recipe that I like and.....have all the ingredients on hand. It's a miracle!


Welcome to Sam's tea table!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> After I went out & came back the printer cued up and I was able to print then. All set for that part. Thanks


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

HappieGram said:


> Gweniepooh- Love your name.????. Many Thanks for your warm WELCOMES. ????
> I need to spend more time getting to know everyone. It's so nice to feel included.


Don't worry if if is difficult to keep track of everyone as we get confused sometimes as well. I grew up in Southeast Wisconsin but have been to many parts of the state. I am hoping to go to Minneapolis at the end of April for an international disabled artist show. My youngest son has autism as well as eye muscle problems but he likes to draw. He likes to share his artwork here on the tea party thanks to others who have been willing to post those pictures for me. Gwen is his most common go to person for this important task. I have another adult son as well. He works full time. My DH works 3rd shift and I am on 1st shift so Matthew always has someone at home in case he needs someone to help him out. I do work quite a bit so I am less frequent on here. Welcome to the tea party. I am currently working on dish scrubbies for a niece and then I need to knit her some messy bun hats for her and her girls.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Pearl sent me these to post for her.
> Aren't they spectauar!


Not only are they nice but the amount of time to complete them must have been a lot.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Pearl sent me these to post for her.
> Aren't they spectauar!


Yes they are.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Pearl sent me these to post for her.
> Aren't they spectauar!


Beautiful


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Not only are they nice but the amount of time to complete them must have been a lot.


I agree, definitely not a quick project.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Pearl sent me these to post for her.
> Aren't they spectauar!


Beautiful! So bright and colourful.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Welcome to Sam's tea table!


Welcome from me too.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

MousePotatoKnits said:


> Thank you Sam for the pound cake recipe. Finally a cake recipe that I like and.....have all the ingredients on hand. It's a miracle!


Welcome to the tea party. How did you come up with the name: MousePotatoKnits? It is an intriguing name.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will you please tell us how the cake turned out and whether it is worth making. please. I also want to welcome you MousePotatoKnits to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and conversation. we hope you had a good time and will visit us again whenever you are online. there will always be a comfy overstuffed chair with you name on it and someone pouring fresh hot tea while you get settled. please bring your knitting to share. we'll be looking for you real soon. --- sam



MousePotatoKnits said:


> Thank you Sam for the pound cake recipe. Finally a cake recipe that I like and.....have all the ingredients on hand. It's a miracle!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are certainly quite beautiful. the large one would look great on a bed. beautiful work Pearl. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Pearl sent me these to post for her.
> Aren't they spectauar!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> Welcome from me too.


And me .


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, love your humor! Humor saves the day for me, too.


Humor gets me through life as well, with other things of course. ????


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome from your neighboring state.


Thank you so much.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> When I bought a new washer/dryer and it was supposed to be installed. . . They never leveled the machine (I had them stacked to save room). Different crew came back and it then didn't work. Another crew came and got the washer correct, but, in the process, unhooked the dryer vent. Ruined all the wallboard in the Kitchen, (All the nails popped from the excessive moisture) 4 th time, original crew came back, got it leveled and upright and vent connected, and the 2 appliances attached to each other so that the machine did not vibrate and kick dryer off the top. None had ever installed a washer or Dryer before, , , But I had to have them do it for my warranty to be valid according to the paperwork. My walls/ceilings all have moisture damage and popped nails. . . They didn't cover that at all. Oh well, at least I am able to wear clean clothes, and keep DH's extras taken care of.


Same with my washer and dryer, had to be installed by a Miele technician or warranty wouldn't be valid. I could have easily done the installation myself, but........????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

HappieGram said:


> Gweniepooh- Love your name.????. Many Thanks for your warm WELCOMES. ????
> I need to spend more time getting to know everyone. It's so nice to feel included.


She is just as much fun as her name is.


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

pacer said:


> Don't worry if if is difficult to keep track of everyone as we get confused sometimes as well. I grew up in Southeast Wisconsin but have been to many parts of the state. I am hoping to go to Minneapolis at the end of April for an international disabled artist show. My youngest son has autism as well as eye muscle problems but he likes to draw. He likes to share his artwork here on the tea party thanks to others who have been willing to post those pictures for me. Gwen is his most common go to person for this important task. I have another adult son as well. He works full time. My DH works 3rd shift and I am on 1st shift so Matthew always has someone at home in case he needs someone to help him out. I do work quite a bit so I am less frequent on here. Welcome to the tea party. I am currently working on dish scrubbies for a niece and then I need to knit her some messy bun hats for her and her girls.


Pacer- Thank you so much for the nice introduction to your family and the warm welcome. I look forward to seeing Matthew's artwork. And it's a really good thing that you and your DH have worked out your shifts to be with Matthew. We have two sons, and three grandchildren. I am knitting dishcloths and crocheting a scarf. Most of my projects get donated at a food pantry, but I make things for gifts as well. Thanks again.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I always explained it to DH like this: We are eating like the rich and famous in courses. First course is whatever is done first etc. I've gotten better with 50 years of training and practice and now they bring along IPs and all I learned may be wasted. ha, ha


I love this answer!
Welcome Happiegran and Mousepotatoknits.
Loved the beautiful quilts/wall hangings. Enjoyed Matthew's latest dog.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Pearl sent me these to post for her.
> Aren't they spectauar!


Wow these are stunning, love the bright colours too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Two or three years ago DD went on holiday to Shetland and brought me back a book of Shetland knitting patterns. After she gave it to me she said she should have brought some wool to go with it. After looking through I decided some fingerless mitts seemed the simplest pattern so I ordered the wool from Jamiesons. This will be my next project when I've finished the sweater I have on the needles at the moment. If they turn out alright then I might get a bit more ambitious. There are some lovely patterns in that book.


Do give it a go, Angela! It seems complex- but the secret is you work only with two colours at a time- you can work with more but it is no longer genuine Fair Isle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Pearl sent me these to post for her.
> Aren't they spectauar!


Rather a gifted lady!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, definitely not a quick project.


There are 7 molas incorporated in the wall quilt. Then I show one where it is matted and framed. The Kuna Indians in Panama sew these patches as fronts and backs of their native blouses. They are circa: 1968. I have more somewhere but smaller. Reverse applique cutting thru many layers of different colors plus black. You can look up the history of the quilting and Natives. Lots of service people stationed in Panama brought or sent them home. These were my now deceased BIL. My brother sent a few home also. Both were in the army, stationed in Panama.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Rather a gifted lady!


I did not make the Molas. . . I'm not taking credit. . . I rescued them. . . my daughter joined them into a quilt for our homestead. :sm02:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> It did snow a bit this morning and it seems to be melting now.
> 
> I was reading the Toronto Star this morning and there's an article there about Shetland Wool Week in the Shetland Islands. One of the reporters has gone there to participate in the knitting and textile festival. She said there are women there from all over the world to attend, what she says "is the mecca of all knitting and textile festivals." It is quite a lengthy article and I don't know if you can access it on the net but you could try. It's in Section T (Travel) of The Toronto Star, Saturday, Dec.29/18, titled "Scenery, sheep & knitters galore." Kate, are you familiar with this festival?


No it's not one I've heard of. Shetland is the furthest north you can go in Scotland - if you take the ferry from Aberdeen it takes over 12 hours to get there!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

KateB said:


> No it's not one I've heard of. Shetland is the furthest north you can go in Scotland and if you take the ferry from Aberdeen it takes over 12 hours to get there!


I checked it out a few years ago. Lot more than I could afford even if it is yarny. I'm on a tight budget.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Humor gets me through life as well, with other things of course. ????


A nice glass of wine doesn't hurt either!! LOL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Wow, I'm going to try that then. Usually I let my eggs age before hard boiling as I don't want them to stick to the shell. Did you get the greenish sulfur ring also or was that also eliminated cooking this way?


No, they came out perfect. And if you are getting the greenish sulfur ring when boiling them, you are cooking them too long.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

MousePotatoKnits said:


> Thank you Sam for the pound cake recipe. Finally a cake recipe that I like and.....have all the ingredients on hand. It's a miracle!


Welcome to our tea table! Hope you will join us often.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, I will look up that FB page.


I just did! WOW! There is a ton of valuable information! Including some on the Instant Pot with wifi.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Good afternoon all. My house is quiet once again. My that was an intense 10 days. Had 27 people here, somewhat spread out thankfully, but 20 of them were around for about a week. I should have bought shares in coffee. And maybe eggs! Was a crazy time but a good time. Cousins loved getting together and being rowdy boys. The younger ones are girls, but the older ones are boys, and all around the same age! They slept all together in the family room. Well, not sure how much sleeping actually got done. That was the same for the adults. I actually tried to nap this afternoon...am not usually able to nap during the day and although last night was late and I was awake very early, I still couldn’t nap. Early to bed tonight. 
Welcome to the newbies on here. And pearlgirls your quilts are gorgeous. Evelyn, glad you had a wonderful Christmas thanks to some very generous people. Off to make some food ....again....one would think after eating all week it wouldn’t be necessary. But my husband has gained 3 lbs! Happy dance over here, so I better keep at the cooking! Ttyl


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

HappieGram, welcome from another neighboring state. Nice to have you with us. Welcome too to MousePotatoKnits. Love your user name.????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> My grandmother made cinnamon apples with a pork roast; I loved them. Peel, core and quarter apples. Simmer in saucepan with water, sugar and red cinnamon candies until tender. She also would roast pork and veal together. Gravy was scrumptious!


My aunt used to make a dessert. Shredded apples, cinnamon & whipped cream, it was really good & light. My kids used to love it


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> why didn't your daughter move with you? --- sam


She did come with us to the house and stayed a couple of days, but then she went on to her sister's. Her prospects for work seem better there and of course she will be able to spend time with her sister and niece and nephew.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like things are falling into place. Good you found a shed
> Do you have an acreage or just a town lot?
> I've been try to grow blackberries but so far no success. I keep saying if I get nothing they are going but I keep giving them one more year???? I actually moved some last year to see if they will do better in a different spot


We have a lot in a subdivision on the edge of town. Blackberries here seem to grow best near a water source (one of our houses had them growing around the cattle pond); a creek runs just back of the fence line here, which is likely why they are growing there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good afternoon all. My house is quiet once again. My that was an intense 10 days. Had 27 people here, somewhat spread out thankfully, but 20 of them were around for about a week. I should have bought shares in coffee. And maybe eggs! Was a crazy time but a good time. Cousins loved getting together and being rowdy boys. The younger ones are girls, but the older ones are boys, and all around the same age! They slept all together in the family room. Well, not sure how much sleeping actually got done. That was the same for the adults. I actually tried to nap this afternoon...am not usually able to nap during the day and although last night was late and I was awake very early, I still couldn't nap. Early to bed tonight.
> Welcome to the newbies on here. And pearlgirls your quilts are gorgeous. Evelyn, glad you had a wonderful Christmas thanks to some very generous people. Off to make some food ....again....one would think after eating all week it wouldn't be necessary. But my husband has gained 3 lbs! Happy dance over here, so I better keep at the cooking! Ttyl


You were busy, but fun busy, I bet it's really quiet now by comparison. :sm04: 
I take it that your DH needs to put on a bit of weight?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I did not make the Molas. . . I'm not taking credit. . . I rescued them. . . my daughter joined them into a quilt for our homestead. :sm02:


Ah! Does not detract from their beauty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have a lot in a subdivision on the edge of town. Blackberries here seem to grow best near a water source (one of our houses had them growing around the cattle pond); a creek runs just back of the fence line here, which is likely why they are growing there.


They were really prolific on the creek where we lived in Texas too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good afternoon all. My house is quiet once again. My that was an intense 10 days. Had 27 people here, somewhat spread out thankfully, but 20 of them were around for about a week. I should have bought shares in coffee. And maybe eggs! Was a crazy time but a good time. Cousins loved getting together and being rowdy boys. The younger ones are girls, but the older ones are boys, and all around the same age! They slept all together in the family room. Well, not sure how much sleeping actually got done. That was the same for the adults. I actually tried to nap this afternoon...am not usually able to nap during the day and although last night was late and I was awake very early, I still couldn't nap. Early to bed tonight.
> Welcome to the newbies on here. And pearlgirls your quilts are gorgeous. Evelyn, glad you had a wonderful Christmas thanks to some very generous people. Off to make some food ....again....one would think after eating all week it wouldn't be necessary. But my husband has gained 3 lbs! Happy dance over here, so I better keep at the cooking! Ttyl


D o I gather your hubby needs to gain weight?

Glad it was such a good if exhausting time!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I keep wondering the same thing, Sam. It's been a long time since we've had a winter like this. 50°F 3 days after Christmas? I'm afraid of what we are going to get in the next few months...


Just for the record, Tami, 56 years ago yesterday when Don and I got married, the typical winter weather for December in the St. Louis area suddenly became 76 degrees and sunny instead of snow and way below freezing temperatures. What a shocking surprise!!!! Brocaded satin over slipper satin got a tad too warm for me in the church and I fainted while standing in the receiving line about to be introduced to one of his aunts. Don turned and couldn't find me, collapsed into the broad skirt of my gown. Funny now but not then, for certain.

Ohio Joy :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Sam and ladies, many thanks for another terrific kick off to the KTP. I will do that no knead bread this week. I don't have a barometer to look at and never thought about it making a difference if it is dropping or rising. Good info. Kiwi...Mexican try either albondigas or chicken-tortilla soup. Both are chicken stock based and delish. My all-time fav is chicken-tortilla soup. So glad kitty has returned. When that happens, don't you just wish they could talk and tell you all about the adventure?! N.Y. eve at home. I call it Amature Night. Don't like driving with boozed up jerks out there.


We're staying home as well, as far as I know--we will have brunch with friends on New Year's Day, but I am not interested in staying up late or drinking or being in a crowd the night before.

With the bread, I find that it does take longer for it to rise on a rainy day, but it is worth the wait. I saw an article about how letting it rise in a cooler place actually makes it more even and fluffier after baking but takes longer (in fact, they suggest that 24 hours rising in the refrigerator is best)--I generally make the dough in the morning and just wait for it while I do something else.

I'm not wild about Mexican food either (not liking peppers usually narrows my choices quickly for me), but I find often that I can get a quesadilla or a meat plate without excessive spice (hate cilantro and cumin, too). So I ask the server when I'm not sure but menus have gotten better about listing ingredients. The other night I got a chicken and spinach quesadilla that was delicious.

Miss Tiff is up and about a bit today and seems to be settling in. :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Same with my washer and dryer, had to be installed by a Miele technician or warranty wouldn't be valid. I could have easily done the installation myself, but........????


????????im sure they wouldn't install here, Saskatoon is the closest dealer, 160 miles away & they didn't insist on installing my dishwasher & never said anything about the warranty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> No it's not one I've heard of. Shetland is the furthest north you can go in Scotland - if you take the ferry from Aberdeen it takes over 12 hours to get there!


Wow! I didn't realize it was so far. I was thinking we got there on our tour but it's the Isle of Skye we go to????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????im sure they wouldn't install here, Saskatoon is the closest dealer, 160 miles away & they didn't insist on installing my dishwasher & never said anything about the warranty


 I'm trying to remember if Meile installed our appliances in our city house back in 1975 I don't think they did, I think this is just another way for them to receive an extra 150+ dollars. Cheeky!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

I’m really really tired so off to bed I go.

Before I forget welcome to our latest visitors, do hope you stop by for a nice cup of tea or coffee. We are a chatty group and we truly enjoy meeting up with our global friends.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just for the record, Tami, 56 years ago yesterday when Don and I got married, the typical winter weather for December in the St. Louis area suddenly became 76 degrees and sunny instead of snow and way below freezing temperatures. What a shocking surprise!!!! Brocaded satin over slipper satin got a tad too warm for me in the church and I fainted while standing in the receiving line about to be introduced to one of his aunts. Don turned and couldn't find me, collapsed into the broad skirt of my gown. Funny now but not then, for certain.
> 
> Ohio Joy :sm23: :sm23:


Belated happy anniversary, Joy & Don. Wow! 56 years is a real accomplishment. 
DHs cousins MIL just passed away in Dec at 101, her & her DH who is 102 had been married 73 or 74 years, I forget which????can you imagine


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! I didn't realize it was so far. I was thinking we got there on our tour but it's the Isle of Skye we go to????????


Very different parts of the world!- BTW Aberdeen is well down the East Coast, which partly explains how long the journey takes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We're staying home as well, as far as I know--we will have brunch with friends on New Year's Day, but I am not interested in staying up late or drinking or being in a crowd the night before.
> 
> With the bread, I find that it does take longer for it to rise on a rainy day, but it is worth the wait. I saw an article about how letting it rise in a cooler place actually makes it more even and fluffier after baking but takes longer (in fact, they suggest that 24 hours rising in the refrigerator is best)--I generally make the dough in the morning and just wait for it while I do something else.
> 
> ...


I can't do Mexican food, I'm allergic to peppers, they make me throw up & I don't handle any spicy food well

I made a quesadilla with a ground beef, cheese & tomato filling that I really like but DH wasn't thrilled with it - he's pretty much a meat & potatoes guy????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I'm trying to remember if Meile installed our appliances in our city house back in 1975 I don't think they did, I think this is just another way for them to receive an extra 150+ dollars. Cheeky!


Ridiculous. I'm thinking if my current washer or dryer die I will replace with Miele, should have bought them 2 washers ago????????


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Belated happy anniversary, Joy & Don. Wow! 56 years is a real accomplishment.
> DHs cousins MIL just passed away in Dec at 101, her & her DH who is 102 had been married 73 or 74 years, I forget which????can you imagine


Bonnie, that is beyond even my imagination, and I am probably one of the oldest ones here at the tea table. . . . On the other hand, Susan did tell me about 6 weeks into this Take Flight adventure that I could not resign and that my dying was absolutely out of the question. So, I guess that I'm in this adventure for the really long run.
:sm11: :sm11:

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Pearl sent me these to post for her.
> Aren't they spectauar!


Wonderful fine work--museum worthy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just for the record, Tami, 56 years ago yesterday when Don and I got married, the typical winter weather for December in the St. Louis area suddenly became 76 degrees and sunny instead of snow and way below freezing temperatures. What a shocking surprise!!!! Brocaded satin over slipper satin got a tad too warm for me in the church and I fainted while standing in the receiving line about to be introduced to one of his aunts. Don turned and couldn't find me, collapsed into the broad skirt of my gown. Funny now but not then, for certain.
> 
> Ohio Joy :sm23: :sm23:


Wow!!! That's quite a run.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY JOY AND DON!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, that is beyond even my imagination, and I am probably one of the oldest ones here at the tea table. . . . On the other hand, Susan did tell me about 6 weeks into this Take Flight adventure that I could not resign and that my dying was absolutely out of the question. So, I guess that I'm in this adventure for the really long run.
> :sm11: :sm11:
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :sm23: The really long haul for sure.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearl, those quilts are beautiful 
Maatje, I’m sure you are worn out after all that company, great to see them all but good to see them go too????
I put the binding on a quilt I quilted about a month ago, I have 2 more tops done that need finishing, hopefully within the next month, then I can start something new

A friend sent me a recipe for coconut lime soap that I want to try soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Me too (apple w/pork) and also with saurkraut...yummy


I've not eaten saurkraut since I was stupid enough to eat it one morning when I was in the first few months of my pregnancy with Maryanne. David said don't be silly why not eat it. He soon saw why eating it was not a good idea! Mind you I also didn't expect quite the same result either- just knew it didn't appeal as breakfast! We were camping so trying to eat up the leftovers from the night before before it got hot.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Molas are quilt squares made by the Kuna Indians in Panama. The ones I have were found under the eves in the house all mildew etc. I rescued them and refurbished them and DD made them into a quilt. They are multiple stacked layers of fabric in a slit and reverse applique techniqueI'll send pics to KayeJo if she has time to post. They are a challenge. . . I made a turtle 2 years ago and gave it to the quilt Guild Auction. They do not all do as high quality of work as the did 50 some years ago. I think my BIL was there in 1968.
> 
> There is no "R", I misspelled.


I have two molas that I bought when we were in Panama years ago. I will take photos of them and post as soon as I can. I hope you'll post yours soon.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the good wishes for our anniversary, y'all.

We got to go out for Chinese at our favorite restaurant tonight; but for the first time in over 20 years, the food was not as delightful as it has been every other time we've dined there. :sm13: :sm13: 


At Take Flight we will serve pork roasted with sauerkraut and apples, onions and a bit of white wine on Monday for the new year. It will be red beans and rice at home on New Year's Day--a family tradition for us. Susan has requested fried cornmeal mush for breakfast that day. That is something we usually do for a holiday breakfast at least once during the winter holiday season--usually served with bacon or ham slices.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I remembered this morning that Maryanne and I usually go to the cricket on News Years Eve. She checked and it is a sell out. However it will be on TV so I will go over there and we will watch the cricket and then the fireworks. Sleep there and we will both then head back here in the morning.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Would't that be so much fun?


I think so.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Pearl sent me these to post for her.
> Aren't they spectauar!


They are. I will find mine tomorrow and photo them. I would like to hang them but haven't found a spot yet.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Welcome from me too.


And me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> No it's not one I've heard of. Shetland is the furthest north you can go in Scotland - if you take the ferry from Aberdeen it takes over 12 hours to get there!


I had no idea it was such a long trip.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very different parts of the world!- BTW Aberdeen is well down the East Coast, which partly explains how long the journey takes.


The article said it's across the sea from Norway.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Do you eat a lot of pork roads? :sm23:
> Just kidding I know what you mean, crabapple with fish would be weird, but as I'm not willing to try, can't really comment negatively on it. :sm09:


I was thinking that a pork road might be like I used to dream about as a kid. I would be walking along a cobbled road and suddenly it would all stand up and it was large animals of some sort. I think this was a dream I had more than once, indeed the only one I remember repeating. Maybe why I still remember it as I rarely remember my dreams the next morning let alone decades later.
So maybe the large animals were Bonnie's pigs?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Poor David, he's going to be afraid to come home, he'll be wondering if your waiting behind the door, lol!
> Often when I'm telling my friend all the different comments etc that I've been reading on KTP he often raises his eyebrows, lol!


My David gives the same response often.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was thinking that a pork road might be like I used to dream about as a kid. I would be walking along a cobbled road and suddenly it would all stand up and it was large animals of some sort. I think this was a dream I had more than once, indeed the only one I remember repeating. Maybe why I still remember it as I rarely remember my dreams the next morning let alone decades later.
> So maybe the large animals were Bonnie's pigs?


????????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> You were busy, but fun busy, I bet it's really quiet now by comparison. :sm04:
> I take it that your DH needs to put on a bit of weight?


Lol yes you take it right! He's always been thin but the older he gets the harder it is for him to keep the weight on. I've offered to give him some of mine, but so far he hasn't taken me up on. He is very healthy, just a high metabolism I guess.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> My only concern for putting the food in the Instant Pot in the morning would be that they would come unfrozen and spoil before I got home, even if I set it with an Iphone. However, would work if you were only going to be gone from home a short time. Of course, you could use it as a slow cooker and let it cook all day.
> My IP doesn't have wifi, but I must find that I use it almost exclusively. I think it is time to take the slow cooker to the Deseret Industries charity, and the slow cooker is less than a year old. Tomorrow will be chicken fahitas, simply chicken breasts covered with home made salsa and done in the instant pot for 60 minutes. I'll cook the tortillas while that is going on and, if I am fortunate, all will be done perfectly together. (Never happens with my cooking, but one can hope. I am handicapped when it comes to getting meals to come out at the right time and all together.)


I bought one just before Christmas and have been wondering whether it was a silly buy and if I should take it back as I have not 1 but 2 slow cookers (a large and small). And I hadn't realised but David had bought a rice cooker recently as well. But everything I read here says I should keep it. And could then get rid of one or both slow cookers.

David put some shelves in my electrical goods cupboards yesterday so I now have most of my electrical things out and accessible. He is currently working on getting the last set of drawers in the bottom in place. So by the time He leaves next Sunday should have the majority of the stuff I want access to out. So will be OK for the 6 months He is away.

Maybe I shouldn't say that I was very pleased when one of the men said that if anything went wrong while David was away to give him a ring and He would help me! After the comments about doing without men I'm letting us all down by thinking I might need that help!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> D o I gather your hubby needs to gain weight?
> 
> Glad it was such a good if exhausting time!


Yes, it's always a struggle for him. He went down to 142 lbs and at 6 foot and a bit, that's too thin. But like I said to Kayjo, he's very healthy.....but still - I'd like to see a bit more fat on him. Kind of insurance should he get sick. Maybe that's an old fashioned notion, I don't know.

Edit to ask how your Christmas date went with your new friend. Was traditional food served? I suppose it being early summer there now you probably had different things than what we would traditionally have here? I did read she has terminal cancer, which is very sad. Such a nasty disease. But did you find more people there you can connect with?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks Kathy, I'll check out the facebook group if I get one.


gottastch said:


> Gwen, I think it is so you can program the Instant Pot from your phone. I don't know that I would use it but might be handy for some. I LOVE my Instant Pot and cook in it often. There is a Facebook group I particularly like called "Pressure Cooking Today." All are very helpful answering questions and you can look up recipes others have posted.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Just for the record, Tami, 56 years ago yesterday when Don and I got married, the typical winter weather for December in the St. Louis area suddenly became 76 degrees and sunny instead of snow and way below freezing temperatures. What a shocking surprise!!!! Brocaded satin over slipper satin got a tad too warm for me in the church and I fainted while standing in the receiving line about to be introduced to one of his aunts. Don turned and couldn't find me, collapsed into the broad skirt of my gown. Funny now but not then, for certain.
> 
> Ohio Joy :sm23: :sm23:


Yes, funny now but not then for sure! What a fun story to tell though. Congratulations on your anniversary! We got married on December 26. Didn't have warm weather, we were in the middle of a massive snowstorm. Was difficult to get to church!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> When I bought a new washer/dryer and it was supposed to be installed. . . They never leveled the machine (I had them stacked to save room). Different crew came back and it then didn't work. Another crew came and got the washer correct, but, in the process, unhooked the dryer vent. Ruined all the wallboard in the Kitchen, (All the nails popped from the excessive moisture) 4 th time, original crew came back, got it leveled and upright and vent connected, and the 2 appliances attached to each other so that the machine did not vibrate and kick dryer off the top. None had ever installed a washer or Dryer before, , , But I had to have them do it for my warranty to be valid according to the paperwork. My walls/ceilings all have moisture damage and popped nails. . . They didn't cover that at all. Oh well, at least I am able to wear clean clothes, and keep DH's extras taken care of.


 :sm15: Would have been better off not having a valid warranty! But of course you weren't to know that they would make such a total mess of it. Didn't they even train them before sending them out to install them? Surely they should have had the chance to install them with someone who knew what they were doing? Bet you didn't go back there again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

HappieGram said:


> Gweniepooh- Love your name.????. Many Thanks for your warm WELCOMES. ????
> I need to spend more time getting to know everyone. It's so nice to feel included.


And a very warm welcome from me (not as warm as it would have been earlier in the week though when it was well over 100). Hope you keep coming back to chat. And don't worry about getting muddled as to who is who-we have done it and some of us who have been around for years still get muddled!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> The answer to your question of Why?. . . All my kids and in-laws are techi minded. DS & DSIL make their living using technology (stuff). Their question to you would be Why not? It is the latest and most up to date technology. Why buy Mom anything less? They wouldn't dare. I kept them all well supplied during their growing up years, now it is their turn to keep me up to date. They just won't explain anything as they think the hunt for info is part of the fun of using technology. I have to ask friends etc who have figured it out to help me figure it out. My kids don't understand that living my life for DH and myself doesn't give much spare time. I also must knit, sew, carve & paint as it is in my nature to be creative.


Can you use it without having to use technology? Or can it only be set via the phone?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I get a newsletter from them which is quite interesting and thats what the Baa-ble hat was designed for a few years ago , would love to go for festival or any other time really as I think Shetland is beautiful.


I would love to go as well


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, Im from Long Island, 20 min train ride to New York City and i have never gone for New Years Eve. Way too crowded. Though if you wanted to go you could get a money belt for $ and meds.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im a lot calmer now , got a nice clean shed didnt spot any mice thank goodness , and I've finally got a kitchen all back in order , nice and clean to since I decided to scrub everything in sight


And did that include DH? (being scrubbed that is)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

MousePotatoKnits said:


> Thank you Sam for the pound cake recipe. Finally a cake recipe that I like and.....have all the ingredients on hand. It's a miracle!


Welcome from Downunder. I liked the look of the Poundcake recipe as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to hear you are happy with the 6 qt size. That is what I was considering since it is just DH and me. I struggle with quantity cooking for just two still.


tami_ohio said:


> Mine is the 6 quart. I almost wish I had gotten the 8 quart, but am happy with this one. For 2 people it fine. The dried beans come out great. Just have to be sure to put enough water in it. I did Anasazi beans and my ham bone with chicken broth and water. Other than being a little salty, it came out great. Oh, and a diced onion.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Pearl sent me these to post for her.
> Aren't they spectauar!


They are spectacular indeed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Liz that has been my quandary also as I have a large and a small crock pot, air fryer which I haven't used as much as I thought I would and with just two of us and being home all day it is doubtful I'll go to the expense of getting one.


budasha said:


> I keep reading so much about hot pots and wonder if I should get one. Do I really need one when I have a convection oven and slow cooker?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Have you seen these?

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/talvitassut?fbclid=IwAR2ea0F5lwR_aXYV_c-kCRGb5G0AFTfmFpCWVAjPPM6tsQZh2mGrCaPZXrQ


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Why thank you HappieGram. By the way, my older brother lives in Brookfield, WI.


HappieGram said:


> Gweniepooh- Love your name.????. Many Thanks for your warm WELCOMES. ????
> I need to spend more time getting to know everyone. It's so nice to feel included.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just for the record, Tami, 56 years ago yesterday when Don and I got married, the typical winter weather for December in the St. Louis area suddenly became 76 degrees and sunny instead of snow and way below freezing temperatures. What a shocking surprise!!!! Brocaded satin over slipper satin got a tad too warm for me in the church and I fainted while standing in the receiving line about to be introduced to one of his aunts. Don turned and couldn't find me, collapsed into the broad skirt of my gown. Funny now but not then, for certain.
> 
> Ohio Joy :sm23: :sm23:


Happy Anniversary for yesterday. That is one of those stories that really is funny after. And how did his aunt respond to your extreme efforts to avoid meeting her?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, wow! You took a rest day! We should have a national holiday! You do so much for so many and work such long hours i was amazed and gladdened you took a day for you.

Yvonne, welcome from the Mojave Desert! I love your avatar.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation; I wouldn't have know what "molas" were either so I really appreciated your explaining. Hope to see pictures eventually.


Pearls Girls said:


> Molas are quilt squares made by the Kuna Indians in Panama. The ones I have were found under the eves in the house all mildew etc. I rescued them and refurbished them and DD made them into a quilt. They are multiple stacked layers of fabric in a slit and reverse applique techniqueI'll send pics to KayeJo if she has time to post. They are a challenge. . . I made a turtle 2 years ago and gave it to the quilt Guild Auction. They do not all do as high quality of work as the did 50 some years ago. I think my BIL was there in 1968.
> 
> There is no "R", I misspelled.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

PearlsGirls, your molas are outstanding.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angela, your book on Shetland knitting sounds great. Someone, sorry forget who, gave a link to colorwork knitting. I love colorwork but have been oicking with left hand and throwing with right hand. The video showed a ring that held both strands so you could pick each color. So i ordered one from Amazon. Will be fun to try.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Found out this morning that the mother of one of friends passed away during the week as well. The Grandmother of my ministers wife as well (as my friend is her mother!). She had been unwell for a long time and they thought she was going earlier this year. Still tough on family though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome MousePotatoKnits. I was also drawn to that recipe and saved it. Think I have everything on had too but finishing up all the goodies from family gathering first before attempting to make it. If you get it made let us know if it is as good as it sounds. 
By the way, what do you have on your needles/hooks at this time?


MousePotatoKnits said:


> Thank you Sam for the pound cake recipe. Finally a cake recipe that I like and.....have all the ingredients on hand. It's a miracle!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are spectacular! I am amazed at such rich colors.


Poledra65 said:


> Pearl sent me these to post for her.
> Aren't they spectauar!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Lol yes you take it right! He's always been thin but the older he gets the harder it is for him to keep the weight on. I've offered to give him some of mine, but so far he hasn't taken me up on. He is very healthy, just a high metabolism I guess.


A number of us keep trying to give Sam some of out excess but He refuses the offer as well. SO good that He has put on a bit of weight then, now to see if He can keep it on. I'm sure the rest of us will keep the weight we put on- unfortunately.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, that is beyond even my imagination, and I am probably one of the oldest ones here at the tea table. . . . On the other hand, Susan did tell me about 6 weeks into this Take Flight adventure that I could not resign and that my dying was absolutely out of the question. So, I guess that I'm in this adventure for the really long run.
> :sm11: :sm11:
> 
> Ohio Joy


how old is the oldest around the table???


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Why thank you pacer/Mary. HappiGram, in case your wondering several of us have had to chance to meet in Ohio where a gathering of this group has been meeting for about 6 years. It has been so wonderful meeting some of these delightful folks in person. 
It is been my pleasure and delight to have been able to get to know quite a few folks both here and in person over the past 6 
or 7 years. And our "host" Sam is one of the kindest people you'd ever want to meet. We all have become like a big international family.


pacer said:


> She is just as much fun as her name is.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mousepotatoknits, welcome, love the name how did you choose it?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy belated anniversary Joy!


jheiens said:


> Just for the record, Tami, 56 years ago yesterday when Don and I got married, the typical winter weather for December in the St. Louis area suddenly became 76 degrees and sunny instead of snow and way below freezing temperatures. What a shocking surprise!!!! Brocaded satin over slipper satin got a tad too warm for me in the church and I fainted while standing in the receiving line about to be introduced to one of his aunts. Don turned and couldn't find me, collapsed into the broad skirt of my gown. Funny now but not then, for certain.
> 
> Ohio Joy :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That chicken and spinach quesadilla sounds like a tasty dish. I was thinking the other day about making some dhicken or tukey enchiladas. I love Mexican food.


Sorlenna said:


> We're staying home as well, as far as I know--we will have brunch with friends on New Year's Day, but I am not interested in staying up late or drinking or being in a crowd the night before.
> 
> With the bread, I find that it does take longer for it to rise on a rainy day, but it is worth the wait. I saw an article about how letting it rise in a cooler place actually makes it more even and fluffier after baking but takes longer (in fact, they suggest that 24 hours rising in the refrigerator is best)--I generally make the dough in the morning and just wait for it while I do something else.
> 
> ...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you seen these?
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/talvitassut?fbclid=IwAR2ea0F5lwR_aXYV_c-kCRGb5G0AFTfmFpCWVAjPPM6tsQZh2mGrCaPZXrQ


Ooooh! Love them!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree with Susan....you can not leave us on any account....you're too much an inspiration. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


jheiens said:


> Bonnie, that is beyond even my imagination, and I am probably one of the oldest ones here at the tea table. . . . On the other hand, Susan did tell me about 6 weeks into this Take Flight adventure that I could not resign and that my dying was absolutely out of the question. So, I guess that I'm in this adventure for the really long run.
> :sm11: :sm11:
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Can you use it without having to use technology? Or can it only be set via the phone?


As I don't know how to get the connecting APP, I have no choice but to use it as is. I cooked a roast, overdone as I didn't know what I was doing.
Tonight I made pasta and cheese in the instant pot it was perfect. I'm very happy and pleased and ready to try many new things. The + & - signs to change the time to set for anything you want. It may be the most useful item I own, other than my rice pot.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW! Definitely beyond my capabiities but I sure know of some on here that could whip them out!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you seen these?
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/talvitassut?fbclid=IwAR2ea0F5lwR_aXYV_c-kCRGb5G0AFTfmFpCWVAjPPM6tsQZh2mGrCaPZXrQ


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you seen these?
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/talvitassut?fbclid=IwAR2ea0F5lwR_aXYV_c-kCRGb5G0AFTfmFpCWVAjPPM6tsQZh2mGrCaPZXrQ


very cool. I like kittens even if they escape and would like kitten socks. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the explanation; I wouldn't have know what "molas" were either so I really appreciated your explaining. Hope to see pictures eventually.


Kaye-Jo posted them earlier so that you can see the amazing quilting that the Kuna women do.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That chicken and spinach quesadilla sounds like a tasty dish. I was thinking the other day about making some dhicken or tukey enchiladas. I love Mexican food.


We have enchiladas pretty regularly as it's one of Bub's favorites. He was even bragging on how well I make them to BFF and her DH the other night, so I suspect we'll have to have them over sometime for me to cook them!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

On that note, I'm off to bed--after getting the kids their bedtime treats, of course. Miss Tiff seems more like her old self today and none the worse for wear--still amazing to me that she not only survived but found her way back. I'm still catching up on all the scritches she missed while on her travels. LOL

Hugs & blessings to all!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

. I just sent for a springform pan to go in the instant pot and a knife sharpener. I packed away all of DH's too small clothes today, in case he loses weight. Good night all from me also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've not eaten saurkraut since I was stupid enough to eat it one morning when I was in the first few months of my pregnancy with Maryanne. David said don't be silly why not eat it. He soon saw why eating it was not a good idea! Mind you I also didn't expect quite the same result either- just knew it didn't appeal as breakfast! We were camping so trying to eat up the leftovers from the night before before it got hot.


 :sm06: I think that would end sauerkraut for me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was thinking that a pork road might be like I used to dream about as a kid. I would be walking along a cobbled road and suddenly it would all stand up and it was large animals of some sort. I think this was a dream I had more than once, indeed the only one I remember repeating. Maybe why I still remember it as I rarely remember my dreams the next morning let alone decades later.
> So maybe the large animals were Bonnie's pigs?


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> My David gives the same response often.


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Lol yes you take it right! He's always been thin but the older he gets the harder it is for him to keep the weight on. I've offered to give him some of mine, but so far he hasn't taken me up on. He is very healthy, just a high metabolism I guess.


Yes, a little extra wouldn't be bad, just for reserves in case he get sick or anything, which hopefully won't happen.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I bought one just before Christmas and have been wondering whether it was a silly buy and if I should take it back as I have not 1 but 2 slow cookers (a large and small). And I hadn't realised but David had bought a rice cooker recently as well. But everything I read here says I should keep it. And could then get rid of one or both slow cookers.
> 
> David put some shelves in my electrical goods cupboards yesterday so I now have most of my electrical things out and accessible. He is currently working on getting the last set of drawers in the bottom in place. So by the time He leaves next Sunday should have the majority of the stuff I want access to out. So will be OK for the 6 months He is away.
> 
> Maybe I shouldn't say that I was very pleased when one of the men said that if anything went wrong while David was away to give him a ring and He would help me! After the comments about doing without men I'm letting us all down by thinking I might need that help!


That's great forward progress. 
Well if you need help, it will probably be something that is beyond your technical skill and most of the people who you know with those skills are probably men, so makes sense. Nice though to know that if you need any help, it's there regardless. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And did that include DH? (being scrubbed that is)


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you seen these?
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/talvitassut?fbclid=IwAR2ea0F5lwR_aXYV_c-kCRGb5G0AFTfmFpCWVAjPPM6tsQZh2mGrCaPZXrQ


Ooh! Those are awesome, I saved them, I think I can figure them out and just follow the charts, if all else fails, I'll wait for Sonja to conquer them and then just borrow her notes. :sm04: She has those types of patterns down pat.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Found out this morning that the mother of one of friends passed away during the week as well. The Grandmother of my ministers wife as well (as my friend is her mother!). She had been unwell for a long time and they thought she was going earlier this year. Still tough on family though.


I'm so sorry for the loss, it's always hard I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I agree with Susan....you can not leave us on any account....you're too much an inspiration. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


AMEN!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have enchiladas pretty regularly as it's one of Bub's favorites. He was even bragging on how well I make them to BFF and her DH the other night, so I suspect we'll have to have them over sometime for me to cook them!


 :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> On that note, I'm off to bed--after getting the kids their bedtime treats, of course. Miss Tiff seems more like her old self today and none the worse for wear--still amazing to me that she not only survived but found her way back. I'm still catching up on all the scritches she missed while on her travels. LOL
> 
> Hugs & blessings to all!


Lol, she probably picked up your scent from when you were out looking for her, and just followed it home.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> We have a lot in a subdivision on the edge of town. Blackberries here seem to grow best near a water source (one of our houses had them growing around the cattle pond); a creek runs just back of the fence line here, which is likely why they are growing there.


Blackberries grow wild here , they are everywhere in all the hedgerows


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well David wants to head out to work around 8am, so I'd best get off here and head to bed so I can get my butt up by 7am to get his cooler repacked. 
Night all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> The article said it's across the sea from Norway.


True- but also to the North of Scotland! The Orkney Isles are a bit to the West and not quite as far North. They can be seen from the North Coast- I am wondering if you are thinking of the Faroe Islands?

o


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you seen these?
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/talvitassut?fbclid=IwAR2ea0F5lwR_aXYV_c-kCRGb5G0AFTfmFpCWVAjPPM6tsQZh2mGrCaPZXrQ


Yes I saw those and put them in my library , was thinking i might make them for DIL for her birthday


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, fun socks may have to try them. Downloaded directions.
Maya and i had nice walk, 46F but sunny, no wind so i just wore waffle weave longsleeved shirt and fleece pants. Goot sock heel turned and finished picking up and decreasing gusset so now all idiot knitting and can bring to meeting. Started luscious blue wool/silk moss stitch scarf from yarn DD gave me. So soft to work with!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oh, baked chicken for dinner so Monday we will have chicken enchiladas. Put 15 beans to soak for soup tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Angela, your book on Shetland knitting sounds great. Someone, sorry forget who, gave a link to colorwork knitting. I love colorwork but have been oicking with left hand and throwing with right hand. The video showed a ring that held both strands so you could pick each color. So i ordered one from Amazon. Will be fun to try.


Ive been wondering about those rings , please let me know how it goes when using it , , I just wrap the different coloured yarns round the fingers on my right hand and move each one slightly to get the right colour


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> That chicken and spinach quesadilla sounds like a tasty dish. I was thinking the other day about making some dhicken or tukey enchiladas. I love Mexican food.


I made a curry using leftover turkey for some reason I decided to add green peppers , boy was that a mistake they changed the whole flavour of the curry


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh! Those are awesome, I saved them, I think I can figure them out and just follow the charts, if all else fails, I'll wait for Sonja to conquer them and then just borrow her notes. :sm04: She has those types of patterns down pat.


Lol I do love charts , think colourwork is my favourite kind of knitting . Already had these earmarked for DILs birthday, I usually ignore the actual pattern , preferring the basic sock pattern Im used to, and just use the charts/graphs


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

recipe? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> My aunt used to make a dessert. Shredded apples, cinnamon & whipped cream, it was really good & light. My kids used to love it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Happy Anniversary Joy and Don. did you enjoy the reception? --- sam



jheiens said:


> Just for the record, Tami, 56 years ago yesterday when Don and I got married, the typical winter weather for December in the St. Louis area suddenly became 76 degrees and sunny instead of snow and way below freezing temperatures. What a shocking surprise!!!! Brocaded satin over slipper satin got a tad too warm for me in the church and I fainted while standing in the receiving line about to be introduced to one of his aunts. Don turned and couldn't find me, collapsed into the broad skirt of my gown. Funny now but not then, for certain.
> 
> Ohio Joy :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> The article said it's across the sea from Norway.


Yes it is across the sea from Norway , the Shetland isles were invaded and ruled by Norsemen (Scandinavians) up until the 15th century , they still have many Scandinavian traditions and words mixed into their old vocabulary


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds so good for breakfast. it has been a long time since I have had cornmeal mush. mother would take what was left (she made a large amount for this reason) and let it solidify - then cut it into squares and fried it which we ate with maple syrup. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Thanks for the good wishes for our anniversary, y'all.
> 
> We got to go out for Chinese at our favorite restaurant tonight; but for the first time in over 20 years, the food was not as delightful as it has been every other time we've dined there. :sm13: :sm13:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Blackberries grow wild here , they are everywhere in all the hedgerows


They grow wild in BC but here it gets so cold in winter we have to baby them & grow special varieties that can take the cold. The fact that the berries come on 2nd year canes & the moose & deer raise hell with thrm doesn't help either.????DH put an electric fence around thrm & so far no tracks in. there so ????????maybe next year?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I saw those and put them in my library , was thinking i might make them for DIL for her birthday


The rate you go you will probably have them done next week????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I made a curry using leftover turkey for some reason I decided to add green peppers , boy was that a mistake they changed the whole flavour of the curry


They really overpower everything else, don't they. I used to think I just didn't like the taste but soon learned I have to completely avoid them. The good news is I can usually taste them in the first bite & spit them out


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> recipe? --- sam


Bonnie7591 wrote:
My aunt used to make a dessert. Shredded apples, cinnamon & whipped cream, it was really good & light. My kids used to love it

There really isn't one, just shred as many apples, skin & all, as you want, mix with whip cream & add as much cinnamon as you like. I like to add a bit, taste & add more if I think it needs it.
Grandma used to add celery too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes it is across the sea from Norway , the Shetland isles were invaded and ruled by Norsemen (Scandinavians) up until the 15th century , they still have many Scandinavian traditions and words mixed into their old vocabulary


Have you watched the TV series Vikings? I'm not sure how true it is but very violent


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> that sounds so good for breakfast. it has been a long time since I have had cornmeal mush. mother would take what was left (she made a large amount for this reason) and let it solidify - then cut it into squares and fried it which we ate with maple syrup. --- sam


Corn meal isn't used much here. I've never had porridge made from it. Mom occasionally made Johnny cake but I don't really like the texture. We had cornmeal muffins instead of buns with a meal in the US & obviously your cornmeal is entirely different from the course stuff we get here as they were very nice.
For porridge we use oatmeal, cream of wheat & Red River cereal. I personally like oatmeal best


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it really sounds good. thanks --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Bonnie7591 wrote:
> My aunt used to make a dessert. Shredded apples, cinnamon & whipped cream, it was really good & light. My kids used to love it
> 
> There really isn't one, just shred as many apples, skin & all, as you want, mix with whip cream & add as much cinnamon as you like. I like to add a bit, taste & add more if I think it needs it.
> Grandma used to add celery too


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

thewren said:


> that sounds so good for breakfast. it has been a long time since I have had cornmeal mush. mother would take what was left (she made a large amount for this reason) and let it solidify - then cut it into squares and fried it which we ate with maple syrup. --- sam


Sam, some of our grocery stores sell cornmeal mush in a tube in the refrigerated section. You can just slice it and fry it in the skillet. Very tasty!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> True- but also to the North of Scotland! The Orkney Isles are a bit to the West and not quite as far North. They can be seen from the North Coast- I am wondering if you are thinking of the Faroe Islands?
> 
> The Shetland islands are in the North sea closer to Norway than the Faroe islands which are more Northwest out in the Atlantic ocean


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes, it's always a struggle for him. He went down to 142 lbs and at 6 foot and a bit, that's too thin. But like I said to Kayjo, he's very healthy.....but still - I'd like to see a bit more fat on him. Kind of insurance should he get sick. Maybe that's an old fashioned notion, I don't know.
> 
> Edit to ask how your Christmas date went with your new friend. Was traditional food served? I suppose it being early summer there now you probably had different things than what we would traditionally have here? I did read she has terminal cancer, which is very sad. Such a nasty disease. But did you find more people there you can connect with?


10 stone- mmmm, yup that is not very fat for 6 foot+ , good that he is healthy, but it does not hurt to have a bit of extra flesh, should illness strike.

We had ham- pork- mussels-chicken- roast veggies, and then the inevitable Pavlova, fruit salad and so on- always nice to have a meal you have not had to cook!
Ivy rang me a short while ago- she puts on a very brave face- but there was not anyone in particular that I would go out of my way to see again, apart from Ivy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you watched the TV series Vikings? I'm not sure how true it is but very violent


No too violent for me ,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good to hear you are happy with the 6 qt size. That is what I was considering since it is just DH and me. I struggle with quantity cooking for just two still.


And I struggle with cooking one person amounts- usually end up eating something for three days or so!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Liz that has been my quandary also as I have a large and a small crock pot, air fryer which I haven't used as much as I thought I would and with just two of us and being home all day it is doubtful I'll go to the expense of getting one.


I really thought I would use the Airfryer I bought back in 2011, when I was still cooking for Fale- but I did not find it as good as I had expected. Got rid of it to the Hospice Shop when it was just me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Found out this morning that the mother of one of friends passed away during the week as well. The Grandmother of my ministers wife as well (as my friend is her mother!). She had been unwell for a long time and they thought she was going earlier this year. Still tough on family though.


Christmas can be a time of great sadness for many.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Blackberries grow wild here , they are everywhere in all the hedgerows


Very unsafe to eat them, here, now-a-days- chances are the plants have been poisoned- I really used to love eating wild Blackberries- but that was when we were very first here. about 1956, 57.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Corn meal isn't used much here. I've never had porridge made from it. Mom occasionally made Johnny cake but I don't really like the texture. We had cornmeal muffins instead of buns with a meal in the US & obviously your cornmeal is entirely different from the course stuff we get here as they were very nice.
> For porridge we use oatmeal, cream of wheat & Red River cereal. I personally like oatmeal best


To me porridge is oatmeal. No idea what cornmeal mush even is. My vague understanding of cornmeal like you is something coarse


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> To me porridge is oatmeal. No idea what cornmeal mush even is. My vague understanding of cornmeal like you is something coarse


Oatmeal is crushed Oats, CornMeal is (I think) crushed sweetcorn, but dry.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I struggle with cooking one person amounts- usually end up eating something for three days or so!!!!


Thats what I'm planning on! And hoping for.
I was defrosting some stew for dinner when I read Pearls Girls comment about the usefulness of her rice cooker and remembered that needed rice or potatoes with the meal. SO christened the rice cooker. Bit dry and not quite cooked enough so try more water next time. Had been planning something that required getting into the kitchen but D is busy in there so microwave and rice cooker worked instead.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very unsafe to eat them, here, now-a-days- chances are the plants have been poisoned- I really used to love eating wild Blackberries- but that was when we were very first here. about 1956, 57.


Sure risky here as they are classified as a noxious weed and so spraying is the norm- and not meant to grow them in own yard as they just go rampant.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats what I'm planning on! And hoping for.
> I was defrosting some stew for dinner when I read Pearls Girls comment about the usefulness of her rice cooker and remembered that needed rice or potatoes with the meal. SO christened the rice cooker. Bit dry and not quite cooked enough so try more water next time. Had been planning something that required getting into the kitchen but D is busy in there so microwave and rice cooker worked instead.


 :sm24: I used to have a rice cooker- found it good- but again on my own, not really needed- I rinse the rice, cover it with about 2 cms water, bring it to the boil, slap the lid on, turn the power off, time it for twenty minutes- voila!

Brown rice demands a different technique- much more water for a start.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sure risky here as they are classified as a noxious weed and so spraying is the norm- and not meant to grow them in own yard as they just go rampant.


It will be that they are classified as a weed here, too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I used to have a rice cooker- found it good- but again on my own, not really needed- I rinse the rice, cover it with about 2 cms water, bring it to the boil, slap the lid on, turn the power off, time it for twenty minutes- voila!
> 
> Brown rice demands a different technique- much more water for a start.


That sounds really easy. I usually use the rapid boil method because I can never remember the right amount of water for the absorption and if you get it wrong it boils dry before cooking. But your way it can't burn. Also bought up using the rapid boil method.

David and I were discussing tonight whether need to wash rice or not.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sounds really easy. I usually use the rapid boil method because I can never remember the right amount of water for the absorption and if you get it wrong it boils dry before cooking. But your way it can't burn. Also bought up using the rapid boil method.
> 
> David and I were discussing tonight whether need to wash rice or not.


It is more important to wash white rice- to get rid of some of the excess starch- but also just in case there is grit, etc in it. I do find now-a-days that it does not seem to matter that much.
I also, was brought up using masses of water and a rapid boil. But the 2 cms method was how my Chinese Malaysian flatmates did theirs- I have never gone back to the rapid boil, not in 50 years!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just lifted this from Facebook- my brother Alastair and SIL Jeanette were down at Raglan this morning- definite evidence of recent rains!
The Bridal Veil Falls!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very unsafe to eat them, here, now-a-days- chances are the plants have been poisoned- I really used to love eating wild Blackberries- but that was when we were very first here. about 1956, 57.


So are blackberries not eaten in New Zealand or Australia as I see Margaret posted same response , many people are out picking them here when they are ripe apart from being delicious they are full of vitamins A,C, K and antioxidants. Apple and blackberry pie is one of my favourite pies , although to be honest I do like a lot of fruit pies ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! I didn't realize it was so far. I was thinking we got there on our tour but it's the Isle of Skye we go to????????


Skye's only a 10 minute drive over the bridge from the mainland!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So are blackberries not eaten in New Zealand or Australia as I see Margaret posted same response , many people are out picking them here when they are ripe apart from being delicious they are full of vitamins A,C, K and antioxidants. Apple and blackberry pie is one of my favourite pies , although to be honest I do like a lot of fruit pies ????


It is not worth the risk, Sonja, sadly! One can buy them frozen in the Supermarket- but they just are not the same. Like the difference between Asparagus that you have grown and cut immediately before cooking- and that bought in the shops.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Couldn't make my mind up between these cards so here are both!

Happy Anniversary Joy & Don! (jheiens)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> .......Maybe I shouldn't say that I was very pleased when one of the men said that if anything went wrong while David was away to give him a ring and He would help me! After the comments about doing without men I'm letting us all down by thinking I might need that help!


On occasion they have their uses!

:sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes, funny now but not then for sure! What a fun story to tell though. Congratulations on your anniversary! We got married on December 26. Didnât have warm weather, we were in the middle of a massive snowstorm. Was difficult to get to church!


Happy (belated) Anniversary to you two too!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> I was thinking that a pork road might be like I used to dream about as a kid. I would be walking along a cobbled road and suddenly it would all stand up and it was large animals of some sort. I think this was a dream I had more than once, indeed the only one I remember repeating. Maybe why I still remember it as I rarely remember my dreams the next morning let alone decades later.
> So maybe the large animals were Bonnie's pigs?


I wonder what a psychiatrist would make of a dream like that?? :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just lifted this from Facebook- my brother Alastair and SIL Jeanette were down at Raglan this morning- definite evidence of recent rains!
> The Bridal Veil Falls!


Spectacular!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Couldn't make my mind up between these cards so here are both!
> 
> Happy Anniversary Joy & Don! (jheiens)


So I just had to????, 14,684,


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you seen these?
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/talvitassut?fbclid=IwAR2ea0F5lwR_aXYV_c-kCRGb5G0AFTfmFpCWVAjPPM6tsQZh2mGrCaPZXrQ


Very nice.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Pearl sent me these to post for her.
> Aren't they spectauar!


Amazing!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol I do love charts , think colourwork is my favourite kind of knitting . Already had these earmarked for DILs birthday, I usually ignore the actual pattern , preferring the basic sock pattern Im used to, and just use the charts/graphs


 :sm04: 
That's what was thinking, just do a sock pattern I like and just add or subtract enough stitches for pattern repeats. :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just for the record, Tami, 56 years ago yesterday when Don and I got married, the typical winter weather for December in the St. Louis area suddenly became 76 degrees and sunny instead of snow and way below freezing temperatures. What a shocking surprise!!!! Brocaded satin over slipper satin got a tad too warm for me in the church and I fainted while standing in the receiving line about to be introduced to one of his aunts. Don turned and couldn't find me, collapsed into the broad skirt of my gown. Funny now but not then, for certain.
> 
> Ohio Joy :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm06: :sm02: You are so right about it being funny now, but not then! That was May 1, 1982 here. We were planning on maybe in the 60's. It was in the 80's! Luckily, we didn't have your excitement! And my dress wasn't as heavy.

Happy belated Anniversary!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, that is beyond even my imagination, and I am probably one of the oldest ones here at the tea table. . . . On the other hand, Susan did tell me about 6 weeks into this Take Flight adventure that I could not resign and that my dying was absolutely out of the question. So, I guess that I'm in this adventure for the really long run.
> :sm11: :sm11:
> 
> Ohio Joy


I certainly hope so!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just lifted this from Facebook- my brother Alastair and SIL Jeanette were down at Raglan this morning- definite evidence of recent rains!
> The Bridal Veil Falls!


Oh, isn't it just beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was thinking that a pork road might be like I used to dream about as a kid. I would be walking along a cobbled road and suddenly it would all stand up and it was large animals of some sort. I think this was a dream I had more than once, indeed the only one I remember repeating. Maybe why I still remember it as I rarely remember my dreams the next morning let alone decades later.
> So maybe the large animals were Bonnie's pigs?


That was some dream!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So are blackberries not eaten in New Zealand or Australia as I see Margaret posted same response , many people are out picking them here when they are ripe apart from being delicious they are full of vitamins A,C, K and antioxidants. Apple and blackberry pie is one of my favourite pies , although to be honest I do like a lot of fruit pies ????


Me too!! YUM!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Couldn't make my mind up between these cards so here are both!
> 
> Happy Anniversary Joy & Don! (jheiens)


Those are both great! 
lol, that's a lot of days. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy (belated) Anniversary to you two too!


I missed that part too, Happy Anniversary from me also!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I wonder what a psychiatrist would make of a dream like that?? :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'd best get David repacked to head towards Mary, see you all in a bit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes, funny now but not then for sure! What a fun story to tell though. Congratulations on your anniversary! We got married on December 26. Didn't have warm weather, we were in the middle of a massive snowstorm. Was difficult to get to church!


And a belated Happy Anniversary to you as well!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ridiculous. I'm thinking if my current washer or dryer die I will replace with Miele, should have bought them 2 washers ago????????


Grrrrr, had posted a reply then went to check a website, came back and it was gone, grrrrrr! Never mind I'll abbreviate it here.

When we returned from Germany (1986) in 1994 we bought a new house and I had Miele appliances installed there. Sold that house in 1999 moved to Wasaga Beach and took all the appliances with us. Sold that house in 2013 and left the appliances there and she still has them all. 25 years, the only repair which wasn't really a repair was a light bulb for the dryer.

My new Miele appliances are already 5 years old, so like new I guess, lol!

They have a sale on appliances now with some really fantastic deals.

There is another German manufacturer who has been in business for over 130 years "Blomberg" they've never had a recall on their appliances, or so the sales lady told me a few years back.
My friend has their dishwasher and really loves that, he would've preferred the cutlery rack like mine but not sure if "Blomberg" has that feature. My Miele has a tray at the top of the machine which glides out and you lay the cutlery down there, his has the normal basket type. With having the cutlery tray it gives more room for dishes etc.

https://www.taappliance.com/en/catalog/836-Laundry/42-Washers/b881-Blomberg/sc517-Front-Loading

https://www.taappliance.com//EN/cp-miele-authorized-unboxed-laundry


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, Im from Long Island, 20 min train ride to New York City and i have never gone for New Years Eve. Way too crowded. Though if you wanted to go you could get a money belt for $ and meds.


Way to crowded. The price has since gone up $150. We've been twice, in nice weather, well, can't exactly say that, as the last time was hurricane Hugo, and we were the last permitted through the tunnel! There is no way I can walk around or stand that length of time. We wouldn't be staying long enough to get a hotel room, so, other than sitting in a restaurant, I would have been on my feet constantly. And it was to be cold and wet.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good to hear you are happy with the 6 qt size. That is what I was considering since it is just DH and me. I struggle with quantity cooking for just two still.


You are not alone. I still cook way to much for 2. Good thing DH likes leftovers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And did that include DH? (being scrubbed that is)


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Found out this morning that the mother of one of friends passed away during the week as well. The Grandmother of my ministers wife as well (as my friend is her mother!). She had been unwell for a long time and they thought she was going earlier this year. Still tough on family though.


I'm sorry to hear of the loss of your friend's mother.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> My David gives the same response often.


Wouldn't be surprised if most of the men do the same thing, lol!

Mine thinks I'm nuts spending hours reading and sometimes commenting on KTP, lol! Not me this is my daily fun time, besides I learn a lot from you all. ????????????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Why thank you pacer/Mary. HappiGram, in case your wondering several of us have had to chance to meet in Ohio where a gathering of this group has been meeting for about 6 years. It has been so wonderful meeting some of these delightful folks in person.
> It is been my pleasure and delight to have been able to get to know quite a few folks both here and in person over the past 6
> or 7 years. And our "host" Sam is one of the kindest people you'd ever want to meet. We all have become like a big international family.


We certainly have become a family! A family of my heart.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> And did that include DH? (being scrubbed that is)


Ha, ha! ????????????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive been wondering about those rings , please let me know how it goes when using it , , I just wrap the different coloured yarns round the fingers on my right hand and move each one slightly to get the right colour


I've got several knitting pins for the pin tensioned knitting style, somewhere! This is what I'm currently using. It's a clip with a hook to hang name badges from. I got a package of 30 for just a couple $$ at my craft store. Works great. I'm using it on the mittens I'm doing. I'm throwing with my right and using the pin tensioned method with the left hand for the other color. And working inside out. It's going well, as long as I pay attention to what color goes where. I have a couple of rounds to frog. Which is ok since it needs to be shorter where I'm at.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, she probably picked up your scent from when you were out looking for her, and just followed it home.


Oh, that's possible--I hadn't thought of that!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just lifted this from Facebook- my brother Alastair and SIL Jeanette were down at Raglan this morning- definite evidence of recent rains!
> The Bridal Veil Falls!


That's beautiful! Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just lifted this from Facebook- my brother Alastair and SIL Jeanette were down at Raglan this morning- definite evidence of recent rains!
> The Bridal Veil Falls!


Stunning photo of the Falls.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Oh, baked chicken for dinner so Monday we will have chicken enchiladas. Put 15 beans to soak for soup tomorrow.


That all sounds good!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They really overpower everything else, don't they. I used to think I just didn't like the taste but soon learned I have to completely avoid them. The good news is I can usually taste them in the first bite & spit them out


I can usually smell them before I take a bite--if I can see them, I pick them out but if I taste it in the overall dish, I'm not eating it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oatmeal is crushed Oats, CornMeal is (I think) crushed sweetcorn, but dry.


Yes, and we can get cornmeal in yellow or white corn; we also get grits here, which is hominy ground up to about the texture of cream of wheat (more coarse than cornmeal, which is middling fine). Masa, the Mexican style cornmeal, is as fine as wheat flour and that's what we make tamales with, though I found a masa cornbread recipe I like better than regular cornmeal.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just lifted this from Facebook- my brother Alastair and SIL Jeanette were down at Raglan this morning- definite evidence of recent rains!
> The Bridal Veil Falls!


Stunning!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

DH birthday is today. I'm making some strawberry jam right now before he arises so we can have bagels and cream cheese with home made strawberry jam for brekkie. His favorite. We don't do it often. So it will be a nice surprise. I see thre is a bit of wind up this morning. That will make it slightly unpleasant walking later, maybe it will die down by then. When it is chilly as it is this morning, th wind makes it colder when we walk. We are up about 1,000 in the foothills, so we do get wind if it is around. Happy Sunday to all and it's almost New Years too.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I missed that part too, Happy Anniversary from me also!!


And from me. Love Kate's cards????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So I just had to????, 14,684,


Me too.....16,491 for us! :sm09:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol I do love charts , think colourwork is my favourite kind of knitting . Already had these earmarked for DILs birthday, I usually ignore the actual pattern , preferring the basic sock pattern Im used to, and just use the charts/graphs


My plan too. I use 60 stitches and will increase for graph, then decrease after graph.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Liz that has been my quandary also as I have a large and a small crock pot, air fryer which I haven't used as much as I thought I would and with just two of us and being home all day it is doubtful I'll go to the expense of getting one.


I hear you Gwen. Now that it's just the two of us and I'm home all day cooking doesn't take as long. In fact I usually start around 430 and we eat at 530. And that's from scratch..... potatoes don't take long to cook and neither does rice. If I make a stew or soup it goes in the crockpot and simmers most of the day. My youngest daughter brought her instant pot that she received as a wedding gift. She used it and actually made rice in it. It was handy for 26 people! I found the rice very sticky...maybe the type used? Or the method of cooking? Anyway, I hinted enough that I DONT want one, so hopefully no kind soul will decide I do need one! I found it takes up a lot of room and it's very heavy. That's my opinion for what it's worth. Hope I didn't offend anyone. 
As far as the yeast discussion... I only use SAF yeast. There are two types, the red package which is readily available here at any rate, and the gold packaging. The gold is specifically for sweet doughs. It's a stronger yeast and works well with the richer dough. I have not seen that in the grocery stores, but is available from King Arthur flour. I love the SAF and have used it for years and never have an issue with it. I think I read somewhere it's not a good idea to freeze yeast as it damages it.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you seen these?
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/talvitassut?fbclid=IwAR2ea0F5lwR_aXYV_c-kCRGb5G0AFTfmFpCWVAjPPM6tsQZh2mGrCaPZXrQ


Oh my, they are beautiful. I wish my lys didn't only have classes on Saturday. I want to learn to do fair isle better as well as stranded knitting. But we are frequently gone on weekends so signing up for a class is no good.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

HappieGram said:


> Pacer- Thank you so much for the nice introduction to your family and the warm welcome. I look forward to seeing Matthew's artwork. And it's a really good thing that you and your DH have worked out your shifts to be with Matthew. We have two sons, and three grandchildren. I am knitting dishcloths and crocheting a scarf. Most of my projects get donated at a food pantry, but I make things for gifts as well. Thanks again.


Hi HappyGram! I live near Minneapolis and am retired and an empty-nester. DH has a few more years to work (so he says) so I keep things going around the house. I knit, crochet, tat (a little), spin and make cold-process soap, etc. I love to "play" in my kitchen and my Instant Pot is my current obsession. I've collected quite a few recipes and have been busy working my way through them. I mostly make gifts from my handiwork but finally did make myself mittens and a hat from my handspun. We have one son, a very dear DIL and two grandsons. They live about an hour away so we see them often.

Welcome to Sam's tea party!!!!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the explanation; I wouldn't have know what "molas" were either so I really appreciated your explaining. Hope to see pictures eventually.


Yes, I'm glad it was explained. I was trying to figure out what was meant.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I've got several knitting pins for the pin tensioned knitting style, somewhere! This is what I'm currently using. It's a clip with a hook to hang name badges from. I got a package of 30 for just a couple $$ at my craft store. Works great. I'm using it on the mittens I'm doing. I'm throwing with my right and using the pin tensioned method with the left hand for the other color. And working inside out. It's going well, as long as I pay attention to what color goes where. I have a couple of rounds to frog. Which is ok since it needs to be shorter where I'm at.


Those would work great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, and we can get cornmeal in yellow or white corn; we also get grits here, which is hominy ground up to about the texture of cream of wheat (more coarse than cornmeal, which is middling fine). Masa, the Mexican style cornmeal, is as fine as wheat flour and that's what we make tamales with, though I found a masa cornbread recipe I like better than regular cornmeal.


And at the farmers market, I can get pink(David's favorite for cornbread) and blue.
I have a bunch of Masa, I use it to thicken my Carne Guisada, never thought of using it for cornbread, when you have your recipe handy sometime(no hurry since I don't have a working oven at the moment), can you share it please please?


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I just did! WOW! There is a ton of valuable information! Including some on the Instant Pot with wifi.


Yay!!! Glad you found it. The admins are very nice on that page.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> DH birthday is today. I'm making some strawberry jam right now before he arises so we can have bagels and cream cheese with home made strawberry jam for brekkie. His favorite. We don't do it often. So it will be a nice surprise. I see thre is a bit of wind up this morning. That will make it slightly unpleasant walking later, maybe it will die down by then. When it is chilly as it is this morning, th wind makes it colder when we walk. We are up about 1,000 in the foothills, so we do get wind if it is around. Happy Sunday to all and it's almost New Years too.


Happy Birthday to your DH!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> And from me. Love Kate's cards????


She finds the best ones. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mindy, hope the wind stops and you can enjoy your walk.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> On that note, I'm off to bed--after getting the kids their bedtime treats, of course. Miss Tiff seems more like her old self today and none the worse for wear--still amazing to me that she not only survived but found her way back. I'm still catching up on all the scritches she missed while on her travels. LOL
> 
> Hugs & blessings to all!


It IS amazing she found her way back to a new place. Pretty crazy! Don't you wish she could talk?


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

A very happy anniversary to Joy and Don!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They grow wild in BC but here it gets so cold in winter we have to baby them & grow special varieties that can take the cold. The fact that the berries come on 2nd year canes & the moose & deer raise hell with thrm doesn't help either.????DH put an electric fence around thrm & so far no tracks in. there so ????????maybe next year?


They grow wild in western Washington as well. A pest for sure as they are prolific and grow and grow and just take over. Handy for hiding junk though. Very thorny as well. Some grow on the eastern side of the mountains but mainly along river banks.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They really overpower everything else, don't they. I used to think I just didn't like the taste but soon learned I have to completely avoid them. The good news is I can usually taste them in the first bite & spit them out


They do! That's why I use my roasted ones. they are so much milder that way. I roast and smoke them, toss them with olive oil and salt and freeze them.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Corn meal isn't used much here. I've never had porridge made from it. Mom occasionally made Johnny cake but I don't really like the texture. We had cornmeal muffins instead of buns with a meal in the US & obviously your cornmeal is entirely different from the course stuff we get here as they were very nice.
> For porridge we use oatmeal, cream of wheat & Red River cereal. I personally like oatmeal best


Love red river cereal! Can't get that here. Although I make up a version of it with various grains. Still not quite the same though. We mainly eat oatmeal. DH can't stand cream of wheat. I'll make it occasionally just for me.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> 10 stone- mmmm, yup that is not very fat for 6 foot+ , good that he is healthy, but it does not hurt to have a bit of extra flesh, should illness strike.
> 
> We had ham- pork- mussels-chicken- roast veggies, and then the inevitable Pavlova, fruit salad and so on- always nice to have a meal you have not had to cook!
> Ivy rang me a short while ago- she puts on a very brave face- but there was not anyone in particular that I would go out of my way to see again, apart from Ivy.


Sounds like a tasty meal. So sorry about Ivy.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that sounds so good for breakfast. it has been a long time since I have had cornmeal mush. mother would take what was left (she made a large amount for this reason) and let it solidify - then cut it into squares and fried it which we ate with maple syrup. --- sam


My mom did the same, Sam. It was tasty!!!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I used to have a rice cooker- found it good- but again on my own, not really needed- I rinse the rice, cover it with about 2 cms water, bring it to the boil, slap the lid on, turn the power off, time it for twenty minutes- voila!
> 
> Brown rice demands a different technique- much more water for a start.


I have a curious question.... when we first immigrated to Canada in 1958 my mom had a very curious method of cooking rice. I'd love to ask her now but of course can't. She would bring the rice to a boil and usually first thing in the morning. Then she'd wrap the pot in newspaper and then towels and then put it in her bed under the wool blankets! Anyone have an explanation? Of course later she never did this and either cooked it on the stove or in the oven. I've often wondered about the earlier practice though. Still makes no sense to me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That does sound interesting and tasty. Did the apple turn color (brown) or did she put lemon juice or something on them to keep them from turning? Perhaps it just was eaten so quickly that they didn't have a chance to turn? I do enjoy a good apple.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Bonnie7591 wrote:
> My aunt used to make a dessert. Shredded apples, cinnamon & whipped cream, it was really good & light. My kids used to love it
> 
> There really isn't one, just shred as many apples, skin & all, as you want, mix with whip cream & add as much cinnamon as you like. I like to add a bit, taste & add more if I think it needs it.
> Grandma used to add celery too


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It will be that they are classified as a weed here, too.


They are here as well. And yes, never eat the roadside ones. But can be safe if in someone's field. In our last house ny DH grew cultivated ones. They were thornless and enormous! Loved those!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And at the farmers market, I can get pink(David's favorite for cornbread) and blue.
> I have a bunch of Masa, I use it to thicken my Carne Guisada, never thought of using it for cornbread, when you have your recipe handy sometime(no hurry since I don't have a working oven at the moment), can you share it please please?


Oh, I'd forgotten about blue! Very tasty stuff.

Masa Cornbread

1 cup milk
1 tsp white vinegar (or use one cup buttermilk instead of milk + vinegar)
2 eggs
2 tblsp oil
1 cup masa
1 cup flour
2 tblsp sugar
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp baking soda

3 tblsp butter, melted in pan (is not mixed into the batter)

Mix all the wet ingredients in a bowl. Add dry ingredients and stir well to mix. Pour into 8 x 8 inch pan on top of the melted butter. Bake at 350 F for 20-25 minutes. That's all there is to it! We like it with chili.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just lifted this from Facebook- my brother Alastair and SIL Jeanette were down at Raglan this morning- definite evidence of recent rains!
> The Bridal Veil Falls!


Stunning!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've never had cornmeal mush or fried cornmeal cakes, etc.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Corn meal isn't used much here. I've never had porridge made from it. Mom occasionally made Johnny cake but I don't really like the texture. We had cornmeal muffins instead of buns with a meal in the US & obviously your cornmeal is entirely different from the course stuff we get here as they were very nice.
> For porridge we use oatmeal, cream of wheat & Red River cereal. I personally like oatmeal best


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> Happy (belated) Anniversary to you two too!


You are very sweet! Thank you!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I missed that part too, Happy Anniversary from me also!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> They are here as well. And yes, never eat the roadside ones. But can be safe if in someone's field. In our last house ny DH grew cultivated ones. They were thornless and enormous! Loved those!


I had thornless raspberries at my old house. Oh, my favorite! May have to look for some to plant here.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> And a belated Happy Anniversary to you as well!


Thank you!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very unsafe to eat them, here, now-a-days- chances are the plants have been poisoned- I really used to love eating wild Blackberries- but that was when we were very first here. about 1956, 57.


I pick wild Saskatoons, chokecherries & blueberries whenever I can


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also have not been using it (air fryer) like I expected to.


Lurker 2 said:


> I really thought I would use the Airfryer I bought back in 2011, when I was still cooking for Fale- but I did not find it as good as I had expected. Got rid of it to the Hospice Shop when it was just me.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> You are not alone. I still cook way to much for 2. Good thing DH likes leftovers.


Yep me too. DH loves left overs and has them for lunch.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It will be that they are classified as a weed here, too.


I think they are in BC too, they fill the ditches around Vancouver


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I've got several knitting pins for the pin tensioned knitting style, somewhere! This is what I'm currently using. It's a clip with a hook to hang name badges from. I got a package of 30 for just a couple $$ at my craft store. Works great. I'm using it on the mittens I'm doing. I'm throwing with my right and using the pin tensioned method with the left hand for the other color. And working inside out. It's going well, as long as I pay attention to what color goes where. I have a couple of rounds to frog. Which is ok since it needs to be shorter where I'm at.


I'm going to look this method up. Not understanding how or why it works.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Skye's only a 10 minute drive over the bridge from the mainland!


????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is not worth the risk, Sonja, sadly! One can buy them frozen in the Supermarket- but they just are not the same. Like the difference between Asparagus that you have grown and cut immediately before cooking- and that bought in the shops.


The store bought stuff is never as good as from the garden. I even eat the garden asparagus raw


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> On occasion they have their uses!
> 
> :sm09:


????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy (belated) Anniversary to you two too!


I missed that, Happy belated anniversary Maatje. How many years?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

machriste said:


> And from me. Love Kate's cards????


Thank you!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Grrrrr, had posted a reply then went to check a website, came back and it was gone, grrrrrr! Never mind I'll abbreviate it here.
> 
> When we returned from Germany (1986) in 1994 we bought a new house and I had Miele appliances installed there. Sold that house in 1999 moved to Wasaga Beach and took all the appliances with us. Sold that house in 2013 and left the appliances there and she still has them all. 25 years, the only repair which wasn't really a repair was a light bulb for the dryer.
> 
> ...


My dishwasher has that cutlery tray. At first I thought it was very fiddly to load but now I like it as I sort the cutlery when I load it & just have to grab a handful when it's done & drop it in the drawer
I haven't seen Bloomberg appliances here.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I missed that, Happy belated anniversary Maatje. How many years?


Thank you, only 43 years. Have a ways to go to catch up to my parents, they were married 61 years when my mom passed away.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My dishwasher has that cutlery tray. At first I thought it was very fiddly to load but now I like it as I sort the cutlery when I load it & just have to grab a handful when it's done & drop it in the drawer
> I haven't seen Bloomberg appliances here.


My sister has one of those...very handy for large utensils as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy birthday to your DH. Hope you both have a wonderful day. I love bagels with cream cheese and topping it with homemade strawberry jam sounds extra yummy.


MindyT said:


> DH birthday is today. I'm making some strawberry jam right now before he arises so we can have bagels and cream cheese with home made strawberry jam for brekkie. His favorite. We don't do it often. So it will be a nice surprise. I see thre is a bit of wind up this morning. That will make it slightly unpleasant walking later, maybe it will die down by then. When it is chilly as it is this morning, th wind makes it colder when we walk. We are up about 1,000 in the foothills, so we do get wind if it is around. Happy Sunday to all and it's almost New Years too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Since DH has been recoverying from his surgery we now eat around 5:30 most days too. Re the yeast....I buy yeast in a jar (for bread machines) and once opened keep it in the refrigerator.


Maatje said:


> I hear you Gwen. Now that it's just the two of us and I'm home all day cooking doesn't take as long. In fact I usually start around 430 and we eat at 530. And that's from scratch..... potatoes don't take long to cook and neither does rice. If I make a stew or soup it goes in the crockpot and simmers most of the day. My youngest daughter brought her instant pot that she received as a wedding gift. She used it and actually made rice in it. It was handy for 26 people! I found the rice very sticky...maybe the type used? Or the method of cooking? Anyway, I hinted enough that I DONT want one, so hopefully no kind soul will decide I do need one! I found it takes up a lot of room and it's very heavy. That's my opinion for what it's worth. Hope I didn't offend anyone.
> As far as the yeast discussion... I only use SAF yeast. There are two types, the red package which is readily available here at any rate, and the gold packaging. The gold is specifically for sweet doughs. It's a stronger yeast and works well with the richer dough. I have not seen that in the grocery stores, but is available from King Arthur flour. I love the SAF and have used it for years and never have an issue with it. I think I read somewhere it's not a good idea to freeze yeast as it damages it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I knew there were blue corn chips but never heard of blue or pink cornmeal! I find it fascinating how even within the same country there are so many varieties of foods & ingredients. I forget who mentioned getting cornmeal mush in a tube somewhere in PA. 
Never imagined such a thing available whereas grits here are so very common.


Poledra65 said:


> And at the farmers market, I can get pink(David's favorite for cornbread) and blue.
> I have a bunch of Masa, I use it to thicken my Carne Guisada, never thought of using it for cornbread, when you have your recipe handy sometime(no hurry since I don't have a working oven at the moment), can you share it please please?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I am enjoying lazing around mornings for these days when I don’t have to put breakfast out for the girls. As great as our chef is, I also enjoy cooking for myself. 

Friday I was scheduled to give blood around noon. Got myself ready (was a bit hesitant about driving because it had rained, frozen and then snowed a little on top of ice.) Decided to take trash out before I left and locked myself out! Grrrr. No one home on either side. No phone, no hat or gloves and definitely shoes not good for ice. Decided to walk (very slowly and carefully) about 2 blocks to another housemom, hoping she would be at home. No answer at either door, but car was there. Finally was in, warming up (did I mention it was windy?) and called our maintenance man who has a key. Bless Steve! He came, picked me up and got me in. Must figure out where to hide a key????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You are not alone. I still cook way to much for 2. Good thing DH likes leftovers.


DH eats the leftovers at lunch time but I almost always cook fresh for supper


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting this Sorlenna.


Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I'd forgotten about blue! Very tasty stuff.
> 
> Masa Cornbread
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if most of the men do the same thing, lol!
> 
> Mine thinks I'm nuts spending hours reading and sometimes commenting on KTP, lol! Not me this is my daily fun time, besides I learn a lot from you all. ????????????


My DH too


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've only seen a dishwasher with a cutlery tray once and that was at a church we attended. It was a commercial grade dishwasher. 
DH and I both loved it but it was not in our budget at the time to get one.


Maatje said:


> My sister has one of those...very handy for large utensils as well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I can usually smell them before I take a bite--if I can see them, I pick them out but if I taste it in the overall dish, I'm not eating it.


I can't believe how many things they are in. I even got chicken strips recently & there were peppers in the breading????I thought I was ordering something safe as everything else on the menu was spicy this or chipotle that. I won't be going back there.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finished hat for my great niece last night and am now about halfway through a hat for her youngest brother. Here's her hat. Use #6 weight yarn and free pattern.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, and we can get cornmeal in yellow or white corn; we also get grits here, which is hominy ground up to about the texture of cream of wheat (more coarse than cornmeal, which is middling fine). Masa, the Mexican style cornmeal, is as fine as wheat flour and that's what we make tamales with, though I found a masa cornbread recipe I like better than regular cornmeal.


I think what we get here is what you call hominy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MindyT said:


> DH birthday is today. I'm making some strawberry jam right now before he arises so we can have bagels and cream cheese with home made strawberry jam for brekkie. His favorite. We don't do it often. So it will be a nice surprise. I see thre is a bit of wind up this morning. That will make it slightly unpleasant walking later, maybe it will die down by then. When it is chilly as it is this morning, th wind makes it colder when we walk. We are up about 1,000 in the foothills, so we do get wind if it is around. Happy Sunday to all and it's almost New Years too.


Happy birthday to your DH.
Hope the wind settles for your walk.
It's nasty here today, snowing a little & a howling wind, -21C/ -3 F but the wind chill is -28/-21, I think I'll stay in & sew


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I hear you Gwen. Now that it's just the two of us and I'm home all day cooking doesn't take as long. In fact I usually start around 430 and we eat at 530. And that's from scratch..... potatoes don't take long to cook and neither does rice. If I make a stew or soup it goes in the crockpot and simmers most of the day. My youngest daughter brought her instant pot that she received as a wedding gift. She used it and actually made rice in it. It was handy for 26 people! I found the rice very sticky...maybe the type used? Or the method of cooking? Anyway, I hinted enough that I DONT want one, so hopefully no kind soul will decide I do need one! I found it takes up a lot of room and it's very heavy. That's my opinion for what it's worth. Hope I didn't offend anyone.
> As far as the yeast discussion... I only use SAF yeast. There are two types, the red package which is readily available here at any rate, and the gold packaging. The gold is specifically for sweet doughs. It's a stronger yeast and works well with the richer dough. I have not seen that in the grocery stores, but is available from King Arthur flour. I love the SAF and have used it for years and never have an issue with it. I think I read somewhere it's not a good idea to freeze yeast as it damages it.


I don't think freezing hurts the yeast . I buy it in a 1 pound package & keep it in the freezer, it never fails. My mom & MIL always kept it in the freezer


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't brli how many things they are in. I even got chicken strips recently & there were peppers in the breading????I thought I was ordering something safe as everything else on the menu was spicy this or chipotle that. I won't be going back there.


I hear you--if you tell them you're allergic, they can advise you which foods are okay. I always ask when I'm not sure and that usually leaves me some options I will actually enjoy.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished hat for my great niece last night and am now about halfway through a hat for her youngest brother. Here's her hat. Use #6 weight yarn and free pattern.


Super cute!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And at the farmers market, I can get pink(David's favorite for cornbread) and blue.
> I have a bunch of Masa, I use it to thicken my Carne Guisada, never thought of using it for cornbread, when you have your recipe handy sometime(no hurry since I don't have a working oven at the moment), can you share it please please?


I've seen blue corn chips but never seen any but yellow cornmeal


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I have a curious question.... when we first immigrated to Canada in 1958 my mom had a very curious method of cooking rice. I'd love to ask her now but of course can't. She would bring the rice to a boil and usually first thing in the morning. Then she'd wrap the pot in newspaper and then towels and then put it in her bed under the wool blankets! Anyone have an explanation? Of course later she never did this and either cooked it on the stove or in the oven. I've often wondered about the earlier practice though. Still makes no sense to me.


Never heard of cooking it like that. Was she saving power?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That does sound interesting and tasty. Did the apple turn color (brown) or did she put lemon juice or something on them to keep them from turning? Perhaps it just was eaten so quickly that they didn't have a chance to turn? I do enjoy a good apple.


I think it was eaten fast enough they didn't turn brown or maybe the whipped cream coats them enough


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I'd forgotten about blue! Very tasty stuff.
> 
> Masa Cornbread
> 
> ...


I just saw seeds for blue corn in a seed,catalog but needs too long a season to grow here. It sure looks pretty on the cobb


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I also have not been using it (air fryer) like I expected to.


I don't use mine a lot either. DS & DIL gave it to us last year for Christmas 
I've dont potatoes & chicken wings a few times but I find it just as easy to do them in the oven


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished hat for my great niece last night and am now about halfway through a hat for her youngest brother. Here's her hat. Use #6 weight yarn and free pattern.


Love the diagonals! Cute pattern, Gwen.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> I am enjoying lazing around mornings for these days when I don't have to put breakfast out for the girls. As great as our chef is, I also enjoy cooking for myself.
> 
> Friday I was scheduled to give blood around noon. Got myself ready (was a bit hesitant about driving because it had rained, frozen and then snowed a little on top of ice.) Decided to take trash out before I left and locked myself out! Grrrr. No one home on either side. No phone, no hat or gloves and definitely shoes not good for ice. Decided to walk (very slowly and carefully) about 2 blocks to another housemom, hoping she would be at home. No answer at either door, but car was there. Finally was in, warming up (did I mention it was windy?) and called our maintenance man who has a key. Bless Steve! He came, picked me up and got me in. Must figure out where to hide a key????


Oh, no, I'm glad you didn't fall getting to the other house. We have a lock that uses a code instead of a key but I worry some day the battery will be dead & we will get locked out


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished hat for my great niece last night and am now about halfway through a hat for her youngest brother. Here's her hat. Use #6 weight yarn and free pattern.


Very pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I hear you--if you tell them you're allergic, they can advise you which foods are okay. I always ask when I'm not sure and that usually leaves me some options I will actually enjoy.


I asked the waitress & she didn't have a clue


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thank you, only 43 years. Have a ways to go to catch up to my parents, they were married 61 years when my mom passed away.


43 yrs is nothing to sniff at, that's for sure. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I knew there were blue corn chips but never heard of blue or pink cornmeal! I find it fascinating how even within the same country there are so many varieties of foods & ingredients. I forget who mentioned getting cornmeal mush in a tube somewhere in PA.
> Never imagined such a thing available whereas grits here are so very common.


MMM...Grits....Polenta.... I like to get the tube of polenta and then slice and fry. :sm24: 
I need to make some grits, I haven't had grits with breakfast since leaving Texas. :sm03:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> I am enjoying lazing around mornings for these days when I don't have to put breakfast out for the girls. As great as our chef is, I also enjoy cooking for myself.
> 
> Friday I was scheduled to give blood around noon. Got myself ready (was a bit hesitant about driving because it had rained, frozen and then snowed a little on top of ice.) Decided to take trash out before I left and locked myself out! Grrrr. No one home on either side. No phone, no hat or gloves and definitely shoes not good for ice. Decided to walk (very slowly and carefully) about 2 blocks to another housemom, hoping she would be at home. No answer at either door, but car was there. Finally was in, warming up (did I mention it was windy?) and called our maintenance man who has a key. Bless Steve! He came, picked me up and got me in. Must figure out where to hide a key????


 :sm06: I'm glad you made it the 2 blocks without incident and that your maintenance man has a key, you definitely need to have one hiding somewhere.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH eats the leftovers at lunch time but I almost always cook fresh for supper


I send most of ours out on the road with David.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't believe how many things they are in. I even got chicken strips recently & there were peppers in the breading????I thought I was ordering something safe as everything else on the menu was spicy this or chipotle that. I won't be going back there.


I don't think I'd like them in breading, that's crazy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished hat for my great niece last night and am now about halfway through a hat for her youngest brother. Here's her hat. Use #6 weight yarn and free pattern.


Love that, the color and the pattern.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I'd forgotten about blue! Very tasty stuff.
> 
> Masa Cornbread
> 
> ...


Thank you thank you, I have it saved to evernote and copied and pasted to notepad to print. :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

thewren said:


> that sounds so good for breakfast. it has been a long time since I have had cornmeal mush. mother would take what was left (she made a large amount for this reason) and let it solidify - then cut it into squares and fried it which we ate with maple syrup. --- sam


Those were the days. Haven't made since my kids were small. I guess I'll have to make some just for fried mush w/ maple. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Corn meal isn't used much here. I've never had porridge made from it. Mom occasionally made Johnny cake but I don't really like the texture. We had cornmeal muffins instead of buns with a meal in the US & obviously your cornmeal is entirely different from the course stuff we get here as they were very nice.
> For porridge we use oatmeal, cream of wheat & Red River cereal. I personally like oatmeal best


Johnny cake started as "Journey Cake" It traveled well and filled one up, when settlers went west. The soldiers ate lots of it during America's Revolutionary War. There are many ways of making it.
I make one with 2 boxes of "jiffy corn muffin mix following pkg directions, with an extra egg or two and a can of creamed corn, and some melted butter, brown sugar is optional.
It does take a while to cook down for porridge or mush. I used to make extra mush and pour into a loaf pan. When fried served with extra butter and real maple syrup make a hearty breakfast etc.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> I am enjoying lazing around mornings for these days when I don't have to put breakfast out for the girls. As great as our chef is, I also enjoy cooking for myself.
> 
> Friday I was scheduled to give blood around noon. Got myself ready (was a bit hesitant about driving because it had rained, frozen and then snowed a little on top of ice.) Decided to take trash out before I left and locked myself out! Grrrr. No one home on either side. No phone, no hat or gloves and definitely shoes not good for ice. Decided to walk (very slowly and carefully) about 2 blocks to another housemom, hoping she would be at home. No answer at either door, but car was there. Finally was in, warming up (did I mention it was windy?) and called our maintenance man who has a key. Bless Steve! He came, picked me up and got me in. Must figure out where to hide a key????


So happy that you made it safely and managed to get back into your building


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished hat for my great niece last night and am now about halfway through a hat for her youngest brother. Here's her hat. Use #6 weight yarn and free pattern.


Lovely hat Gwen ,son saw a hat in a designer shop and I said How muchI can make that so I did , finished it and I'm happy that he's happy with it
Now I'm making the Gruffalo hat or rightly said trying to ????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> You are not alone. I still cook way to much for 2. Good thing DH likes leftovers.


No leftovers in my house. We call them "planned-overs". I plan on making several meals at once :sm02:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I asked the waitress & she didn't have a clue


That's odd! The servers should be educated about the food in case of allergies--would they want to face the consequences if someone got sick at their restaurant?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> MMM...Grits....Polenta.... I like to get the tube of polenta and then slice and fry. :sm24:
> I need to make some grits, I haven't had grits with breakfast since leaving Texas. :sm03:


We went to try out a local place yesterday and had grits with breakfast--under $10 total for the two of us! And the food was very good.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> That sounds really easy. I usually use the rapid boil method because I can never remember the right amount of water for the absorption and if you get it wrong it boils dry before cooking. But your way it can't burn. Also bought up using the rapid boil method.
> 
> David and I were discussing tonight whether need to wash rice or not.


washing rice removes any asbestos left from the cleaning. 
it also removes all the B vitamins. . . still a debate in some circles


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> That all sounds good!


Is 15 beans enough???


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> I can usually smell them before I take a bite--if I can see them, I pick them out but if I taste it in the overall dish, I'm not eating it.


I can eat yellow, orange and red bell peppers. I can not eat green peppers as they are too acid.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

My first attempt at baking at the "new altitude" is underway! I scored some White Lily flour at the grocery (made with winter wheat, so a very different flour than the usual) and mixed up some cinnamon roll dough--oh, it is so soft to knead! We'll see how it turns out (this flour is said to be the "secret key" to fluffy Southern biscuits--will have to make those next, but I have to get more butter). While it's rising, I'm catching up here. 

I've also realized that while I've enjoyed my time off (well, except for the horrid loading, driving, and unloading that truck, LOL), I am also looking forward to getting back to work on Wednesday, even if I don't have my craft room situated as I'd hoped. Since we are likely to be staying in more in Jan/Feb, I figure the evenings/weekends will be used for that once the storage is remedied. I've been somewhat adrift without my crafting supplies handy! I do have my small knitting bag out, but I fear I'll run out of yarn in that before long. And the yarn diet still goes on, so that won't justify going out and buying any (no craft stores close either, which may be a good thing in the long run, haha). Google maps told me downtown had a fabric shop and a quilting shop, but the spot where the fabric shop was appears empty; I haven't had a chance to go by the street where the quilt shop is supposed to be. That will have to be for later anyway; I figure as long as UPS knows where the house is, when I'm ready to buy more, I can always look at Knit Picks (they've become my favorite yarn shop in general over the last couple of years anyway) and Joanns online if need be (their shipping is fairly slow, though). I do know where the nearest one is, but I won't have many occasions to just stop in; that would be a special trip so will have to make it worth it (and take BFF with me, of course!). 

Off to check my dough!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've never had cornmeal mush or fried cornmeal cakes, etc.


you ought to try it, you may like it, something new.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Never heard of cooking it like that. Was she saving power?


That was my thoughts also.
Grandma may have done it that way to save energy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, isn't it just beautiful!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's beautiful! Thank you for sharing it!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Stunning photo of the Falls.


Thanks Lynnette!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, and we can get cornmeal in yellow or white corn; we also get grits here, which is hominy ground up to about the texture of cream of wheat (more coarse than cornmeal, which is middling fine). Masa, the Mexican style cornmeal, is as fine as wheat flour and that's what we make tamales with, though I found a masa cornbread recipe I like better than regular cornmeal.


The only one we get regularly is the Italian Polenta- it's not quite the same.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Stunning!


 :sm24: Thanks !


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Sounds like a tasty meal. So sorry about Ivy.


It was! And thanks- I was speaking with her yesterday evening- she was saying she had had a very good day- but I have my suspicions that is relative.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I have a curious question.... when we first immigrated to Canada in 1958 my mom had a very curious method of cooking rice. I'd love to ask her now but of course can't. She would bring the rice to a boil and usually first thing in the morning. Then she'd wrap the pot in newspaper and then towels and then put it in her bed under the wool blankets! Anyone have an explanation? Of course later she never did this and either cooked it on the stove or in the oven. I've often wondered about the earlier practice though. Still makes no sense to me.


I think this would be a variation of what is called the 'Hay Box' method- it was used during the depression and WWll when one simply did not have the fuel to boil anything for long.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> They are here as well. And yes, never eat the roadside ones. But can be safe if in someone's field. In our last house ny DH grew cultivated ones. They were thornless and enormous! Loved those!


I would not risk any of them here- no matter where they were growing!

I do miss them though- although I miss the scratches less!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Stunning!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I pick wild Saskatoons, chokecherries & blueberries whenever I can


Obviously not the same risk of poisoned plants where you are, Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I also have not been using it (air fryer) like I expected to.


The TV commercials make it look great- but I think you need the proverbial 'pinch of salt!'


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The store bought stuff is never as good as from the garden. I even eat the garden asparagus raw


 :sm24: I had a very productive garden in Christchurch, but it has proven much harder now I am renting- largely just because of moving more often.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thank you, only 43 years. Have a ways to go to catch up to my parents, they were married 61 years when my mom passed away.


Congratulations- you are doing well.

[I saw a recent video of Fale on Lupe's facebook page yesterday- it was hard to connect with how time, and the illness is ravaging his face.] I guess, at least, I should be glad that he has still to be alive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> I am enjoying lazing around mornings for these days when I don't have to put breakfast out for the girls. As great as our chef is, I also enjoy cooking for myself.
> 
> Friday I was scheduled to give blood around noon. Got myself ready (was a bit hesitant about driving because it had rained, frozen and then snowed a little on top of ice.) Decided to take trash out before I left and locked myself out! Grrrr. No one home on either side. No phone, no hat or gloves and definitely shoes not good for ice. Decided to walk (very slowly and carefully) about 2 blocks to another housemom, hoping she would be at home. No answer at either door, but car was there. Finally was in, warming up (did I mention it was windy?) and called our maintenance man who has a key. Bless Steve! He came, picked me up and got me in. Must figure out where to hide a key????


Do I gather the blood draw did not happen?

Glad you found a way home, though! Hopefully you will think of somewhere clever for a spare key!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished hat for my great niece last night and am now about halfway through a hat for her youngest brother. Here's her hat. Use #6 weight yarn and free pattern.


That would make it a fairly fast knit?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I have the floors all swept, just need to mop, and started packing up Christmas decorations, when I went outside to get the prism thingy that puts the lights on the house, I decided to prune my roses as they had started to overtake the walk before going dormant, I think it's a good thing, they were starting to get new leaf blooms on them. :sm06: Good grief, crazy year, we're at 43 today, then tomorrow down to 18 for the high, then we start back up and 50 on Thursday, 57 on Friday. I sure hope that we don't get hammered in Feb and March, but boy the weeds and bugs are going to be horrendous this summer.
I need to organize my Christmas totes so that everything fits in, I've left the little Christmas tree up for now and the little things on the mantle and bookshelves, as soon as I get the totes straightened, I'll put the rest away, it's kind of sad to take them all down, but it's even more sad to still have them up in June. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely hat Gwen ,son saw a hat in a designer shop and I said How muchI can make that so I did , finished it and I'm happy that he's happy with it
> Now I'm making the Gruffalo hat or rightly said trying to ????


Lol, and the one you made will probably outlast the store bought, and be of much nicer quality. 
I can't wait to see your Gruffalo hat.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We went to try out a local place yesterday and had grits with breakfast--under $10 total for the two of us! And the food was very good.


That's really good. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Congratulations- you are doing well.
> 
> [I saw a recent video of Fale on Lupe's facebook page yesterday- it was hard to connect with how time, and the illness is ravaging his face.] I guess, at least, I should be glad that he has still to be alive.


So sad.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, and the one you made will probably outlast the store bought, and be of much nicer quality.
> I can't wait to see your Gruffalo hat.


Ive nearly done the easy part the basic hat , think Im going to see if i can duplicate stitch eyes , teeth and tusks, then only got to figure out ears and horns


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

machriste said:


> I am enjoying lazing around mornings for these days when I don't have to put breakfast out for the girls. As great as our chef is, I also enjoy cooking for myself.
> 
> Friday I was scheduled to give blood around noon. Got myself ready (was a bit hesitant about driving because it had rained, frozen and then snowed a little on top of ice.) Decided to take trash out before I left and locked myself out! Grrrr. No one home on either side. No phone, no hat or gloves and definitely shoes not good for ice. Decided to walk (very slowly and carefully) about 2 blocks to another housemom, hoping she would be at home. No answer at either door, but car was there. Finally was in, warming up (did I mention it was windy?) and called our maintenance man who has a key. Bless Steve! He came, picked me up and got me in. Must figure out where to hide a key????


Next time but hopefully there isn't a "next time" boots, gloves, jacket and KEYS in the jackets pocket. You were very lucky that she eventually answered the door, this could have been much worse.

Definitely find a safe spot for another key.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished hat for my great niece last night and am now about halfway through a hat for her youngest brother. Here's her hat. Use #6 weight yarn and free pattern.


Love the colours and pattern, she's going to be thrilled.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Belated happy anniversary wishes for Joy and Don. 56 years is impressive!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We went to try out a local place yesterday and had grits with breakfast--under $10 total for the two of us! And the food was very good.


That's a pretty good deal


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, nice hat.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I've got several knitting pins for the pin tensioned knitting style, somewhere! This is what I'm currently using. It's a clip with a hook to hang name badges from. I got a package of 30 for just a couple $$ at my craft store. Works great. I'm using it on the mittens I'm doing. I'm throwing with my right and using the pin tensioned method with the left hand for the other color. And working inside out. It's going well, as long as I pay attention to what color goes where. I have a couple of rounds to frog. Which is ok since it needs to be shorter where I'm at.


How does this work ? I keep looking at the Norwegian knitting thimble as its supposed to keep your yarns from tangling but I'm wondering if I will really use it , I'm quite happy just wrapping the yarn round the first and second finger on my right hand and just slightly moving my fingers and needle, it works for me


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely hat Gwen ,son saw a hat in a designer shop and I said How muchI can make that so I did , finished it and I'm happy that he's happy with it
> Now I'm making the Gruffalo hat or rightly said trying to ????


Didn't know what a Gruffalo hat was so just Googled it. That's really cute, so who's the lucky receiver?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Didnât know what a Gruffalo hat was so just Googled it. Thatâs really cute, so whoâs the lucky receiver?


A little 3 year old boy , if I think its good enough to give him then only if he likes it , I couldnt find a knitting pattern only crochet and to be honest I didnt like the look of them so hopefully I can make my own


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, good point about hay box method.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished hat for my great niece last night and am now about halfway through a hat for her youngest brother. Here's her hat. Use #6 weight yarn and free pattern.


Nice hat!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I have the floors all swept, just need to mop, and started packing up Christmas decorations, when I went outside to get the prism thingy that puts the lights on the house, I decided to prune my roses as they had started to overtake the walk before going dormant, I think it's a good thing, they were starting to get new leaf blooms on them. :sm06: Good grief, crazy year, we're at 43 today, then tomorrow down to 18 for the high, then we start back up and 50 on Thursday, 57 on Friday. I sure hope that we don't get hammered in Feb and March, but boy the weeds and bugs are going to be horrendous this summer.
> I need to organize my Christmas totes so that everything fits in, I've left the little Christmas tree up for now and the little things on the mantle and bookshelves, as soon as I get the totes straightened, I'll put the rest away, it's kind of sad to take them all down, but it's even more sad to still have them up in June. :sm04:


I always think the house looks so bare after the decorations come down. I'll leave mine up another week


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> I am enjoying lazing around mornings for these days when I don't have to put breakfast out for the girls. As great as our chef is, I also enjoy cooking for myself.
> 
> Friday I was scheduled to give blood around noon. Got myself ready (was a bit hesitant about driving because it had rained, frozen and then snowed a little on top of ice.) Decided to take trash out before I left and locked myself out! Grrrr. No one home on either side. No phone, no hat or gloves and definitely shoes not good for ice. Decided to walk (very slowly and carefully) about 2 blocks to another housemom, hoping she would be at home. No answer at either door, but car was there. Finally was in, warming up (did I mention it was windy?) and called our maintenance man who has a key. Bless Steve! He came, picked me up and got me in. Must figure out where to hide a key????


So glad you got back in and all is well!!! My hubby installed a key pad for our garage; punch in the code and the garage door goes up...very handy indeed. Hope you find a good place to hide a key!!!!!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> How does this work ? I keep looking at the Norwegian knitting thimble as its supposed to keep your yarns from tangling but I'm wondering if I will really use it , I'm quite happy just wrapping the yarn round the first and second finger on my right hand and just slightly moving my fingers and needle, it works for me


Hmmm, not for myself I don't think.....

Watched 2 videos, one she was using it while she was crocheting, there it appeared to be helpful. Then I watched a woman knitting with one on her finger and I personally would become agitated using it, later lol! Will say each to their own.

Also thinking once again ( yes I do sometimes) my fingers are quite long and thin so the thimble would go too far down on my finger to be useful for what it's meant to be for.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> A little 3 year old boy , if I think its good enough to give him then only if he likes it , I couldnt find a knitting pattern only crochet and to be honest I didnt like the look of them so hopefully I can make my own


This is how life is when one doesn't have Grand children, I've no idea on what they watch on TV if they even still do, lol! Also would be difficult buying birthday and Christmas gifts for them. Embarrassing yes, but this is how it is with myself.
????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Congratulations- you are doing well.
> 
> [I saw a recent video of Fale on Lupe's facebook page yesterday- it was hard to connect with how time, and the illness is ravaging his face.] I guess, at least, I should be glad that he has still to be alive.


Sad you are only able to see and read about Fale on Facebook Julie but at least you still have this connection. Just don't understand them having no compassion for yourself.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

machriste said:


> I am enjoying lazing around mornings for these days when I don't have to put breakfast out for the girls. As great as our chef is, I also enjoy cooking for myself.
> 
> Friday I was scheduled to give blood around noon. Got myself ready (was a bit hesitant about driving because it had rained, frozen and then snowed a little on top of ice.) Decided to take trash out before I left and locked myself out! Grrrr. No one home on either side. No phone, no hat or gloves and definitely shoes not good for ice. Decided to walk (very slowly and carefully) about 2 blocks to another housemom, hoping she would be at home. No answer at either door, but car was there. Finally was in, warming up (did I mention it was windy?) and called our maintenance man who has a key. Bless Steve! He came, picked me up and got me in. Must figure out where to hide a key????


Yes hiding a key is essential. I've locked myself out several times but thankfully always have a key hidden. Glad your maintenance man came to the rescue.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Since DH has been recoverying from his surgery we now eat around 5:30 most days too. Re the yeast....I buy yeast in a jar (for bread machines) and once opened keep it in the refrigerator.


Must be an inner body clock or something as that's when we eat too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive nearly done the easy part the basic hat , think Im going to see if i can duplicate stitch eyes , teeth and tusks, then only got to figure out ears and horns


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH too


And mine! However if I laugh out loud at something he wants to know what I'm laughing at and he even knows a few of you by name now!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How does this work ? I keep looking at the Norwegian knitting thimble as its supposed to keep your yarns from tangling but I'm wondering if I will really use it , I'm quite happy just wrapping the yarn round the first and second finger on my right hand and just slightly moving my fingers and needle, it works for me


I say, if it's not broken, don't fix it, why spend money on something that will do the same thing your fingers do just fine, now if you had problems keeping your yarns straight, I'd say go for it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished hat for my great niece last night and am now about halfway through a hat for her youngest brother. Here's her hat. Use #6 weight yarn and free pattern.


Nice!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

A


Gweniepooh said:


> Since DH has been recoverying from his surgery we now eat around 5:30 most days too. Re the yeast....I buy yeast in a jar (for bread machines) and once opened keep it in the refrigerator.


I find eating at 530 helps me to avoid heartburn. Seems my DH never has that problem. I think it stems from my radiation days. That's when I first noticed I had to frequently clear my throat of phlegm. Still have that issue 13 years later. DH also raised the head of the bed by 6". Grandkids think we have the coolest bed ever! ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished hat for my great niece last night and am now about halfway through a hat for her youngest brother. Here's her hat. Use #6 weight yarn and free pattern.


Looks great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I always think the house looks so bare after the decorations come down. I'll leave mine up another week


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> And mine! However if I laugh out loud at something he wants to know what I'm laughing at and he even knows a few of you by name now!


Lol, David too, he knows some names and locations.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think freezing hurts the yeast . I buy it in a 1 pound package & keep it in the freezer, it never fails. My mom & MIL always kept it in the freezer


Have no idea where i read that it shouldn't be frozen so looked it up and can't find it anywhere, so obviously i was mistaken. I used to keep it in the freezer, but haven't for a while. It does stay good for a good bit.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Never heard of cooking it like that. Was she saving power?


Wish I knew....seems so strange now..... wish I had thought of asking her before she passed. Maybe an old world custom and in a time when there was no cheap electric? Or maybe to be like a hot water bottle? ???? I have no idea! I just know the only place she did that to my recollection was in Winnipeg. If I asked if we could please have rice for dinner she always responded, it takes too long. Yet of course in my later years she cooked rice frequently on the stove. Weird huh?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful. we also have a bridal veil falls in Yosemite National Park which is the only one I have seen. there are quite a few others in the states that I didn't know about until I looked it up on dogpile. they are beautiful. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just lifted this from Facebook- my brother Alastair and SIL Jeanette were down at Raglan this morning- definite evidence of recent rains!
> The Bridal Veil Falls!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think this would be a variation of what is called the 'Hay Box' method- it was used during the depression and WWll when one simply did not have the fuel to boil anything for long.


Ah that would make sense. She lived out in the country in the Netherlands during the war...her father had died when mom was 12 and her mom was an invalid suffering from asthma and a heart condition so they were incredibly poor with no income. My unmarried aunts supported them the best they could.
Edit to say I'm so glad I asked this. Have wondered and now am going to read up on the hay box method. Thanks Julie.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Congratulations- you are doing well.
> 
> [I saw a recent video of Fale on Lupe's facebook page yesterday- it was hard to connect with how time, and the illness is ravaging his face.] I guess, at least, I should be glad that he has still to be alive.


Thank you. I am glad you saw something of him at least. Even though it's incredibly hard for you.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I have the floors all swept, just need to mop, and started packing up Christmas decorations, when I went outside to get the prism thingy that puts the lights on the house, I decided to prune my roses as they had started to overtake the walk before going dormant, I think it's a good thing, they were starting to get new leaf blooms on them. :sm06: Good grief, crazy year, we're at 43 today, then tomorrow down to 18 for the high, then we start back up and 50 on Thursday, 57 on Friday. I sure hope that we don't get hammered in Feb and March, but boy the weeds and bugs are going to be horrendous this summer.
> I need to organize my Christmas totes so that everything fits in, I've left the little Christmas tree up for now and the little things on the mantle and bookshelves, as soon as I get the totes straightened, I'll put the rest away, it's kind of sad to take them all down, but it's even more sad to still have them up in June. :sm04:


Was 57 here yesterday. I keep hoping for super cold weather to keep the bugs down this summer. And yes, the weeds here are nice and green and my roses have buds on them as well.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> How does this work ? I keep looking at the Norwegian knitting thimble as its supposed to keep your yarns from tangling but I'm wondering if I will really use it , I'm quite happy just wrapping the yarn round the first and second finger on my right hand and just slightly moving my fingers and needle, it works for me


That looks far more complicated than just using fingers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday to your husband - lucky him - fresh strawberry jam. --- sam



MindyT said:


> DH birthday is today. I'm making some strawberry jam right now before he arises so we can have bagels and cream cheese with home made strawberry jam for brekkie. His favorite. We don't do it often. So it will be a nice surprise. I see thre is a bit of wind up this morning. That will make it slightly unpleasant walking later, maybe it will die down by then. When it is chilly as it is this morning, th wind makes it colder when we walk. We are up about 1,000 in the foothills, so we do get wind if it is around. Happy Sunday to all and it's almost New Years too.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do I gather the blood draw did not happen?
> 
> Glad you found a way home, though! Hopefully you will think of somewhere clever for a spare key!


Right; I did not get to the donor center. The'll get me though. They call me every 56 days. Not only am I a universal donor(O+,) but I have some sort of rare immunity factor that is used for chemo patients and for children who are having surgery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Ah that would make sense. She lived out in the country in the Netherlands during the war...her father had died when mom was 12 and her mom was an invalid suffering from asthma and a heart condition so they were incredibly poor with no income. My unmarried aunts supported them the best they could.
> Edit to say I'm so glad I asked this. Have wondered and now am going to read up on the hay box method. Thanks Julie.


I looked it up, very interesting, I was reading it to David, wow, that would be the slow way to cook dinner, but when there isn't much money or fuel, it would do the job.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Was 57 here yesterday. I keep hoping for super cold weather to keep the bugs down this summer. And yes, the weeds here are nice and green and my roses have buds on them as well.


It's just crazy.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I missed that part too, Happy Anniversary from me also!!


And from me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking hat gwen - great color choice. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Finished hat for my great niece last night and am now about halfway through a hat for her youngest brother. Here's her hat. Use #6 weight yarn and free pattern.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may we have a picture of you son's hat and the gruffalo hat when it is finished - please, --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Lovely hat Gwen ,son saw a hat in a designer shop and I said How muchI can make that so I did , finished it and I'm happy that he's happy with it
> Now I'm making the Gruffalo hat or rightly said trying to ????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

machriste said:


> Right; I did not get to the donor center. The'll get me though. They call me every 56 days. Not only am I a universal donor(O+,) but I have some sort of rare immunity factor that is used for chemo patients and for children who are having surgery.


I thought it was O-. It is wonderful you donate so often and help so many people.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So sad.


It is, but again thank goodness, maybe she has not figured out that I have worked out her alias.

I was really worried that something Facebook did on my page may have mean't they had alerted her that I was looking fairly frequently.

Another odd thing was that he was sitting on a bed, not properly dressed, just with a cloth over his legs, but he did look happy. So I must concentrate on that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How does this work ? I keep looking at the Norwegian knitting thimble as its supposed to keep your yarns from tangling but I'm wondering if I will really use it , I'm quite happy just wrapping the yarn round the first and second finger on my right hand and just slightly moving my fingers and needle, it works for me


I have just realised that the Norwegian Knitting Thimble is one of the items I have inherited from Normaedern- I have one of those, now! 
However I am quite happy with colourwork/Fair Isle using my hands unaided, so probably won't try it out!
I had presumed it was something to do with the Portuguese method!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, good point about hay box method.


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is his illiness? age can do a lot to alter one's face. I think his being alive would be a little comforting for you. bittersweet though. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Congratulations- you are doing well.
> 
> [I saw a recent video of Fale on Lupe's facebook page yesterday- it was hard to connect with how time, and the illness is ravaging his face.] I guess, at least, I should be glad that he has still to be alive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Sad you are only able to see and read about Fale on Facebook Julie but at least you still have this connection. Just don't understand them having no compassion for yourself.


I do suspect that it goes back to his Pension Monies, which they now pocket. Sadly he is under the impression that they look after him out of the goodness of their hearts.
It was a relief when I looked again and saw the new post.
But very hard to be kept so completely at arms length.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful. we also have a bridal veil falls in Yosemite National Park which is the only one I have seen. there are quite a few others in the states that I didn't know about until I looked it up on dogpile. they are beautiful. --- sam


It is lovely! I used to motorcycle over to Raglan frequently the year I was at Training College in Hamilton, 1968, and don't recall ever seeing it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Ah that would make sense. She lived out in the country in the Netherlands during the war...her father had died when mom was 12 and her mom was an invalid suffering from asthma and a heart condition so they were incredibly poor with no income. My unmarried aunts supported them the best they could.
> Edit to say I'm so glad I asked this. Have wondered and now am going to read up on the hay box method. Thanks Julie.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is, but again thank goodness, maybe she has not figured out that I have worked out her alias.
> 
> I was really worried that something Facebook did on my page may have mean't they had alerted her that I was looking fairly frequently.
> 
> Another odd thing was that he was sitting on a bed, not properly dressed, just with a cloth over his legs, but he did look happy. So I must concentrate on that.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thank you. I am glad you saw something of him at least. Even though it's incredibly hard for you.


Thanks, Maatje.
I was struggling to fit the image into my recall of him- he has lost so much weight. But I know how he dances- Samoan Dancing can often be 'on the spot'- more what you are doing with your arms.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Right; I did not get to the donor center. The'll get me though. They call me every 56 days. Not only am I a universal donor(O+,) but I have some sort of rare immunity factor that is used for chemo patients and for children who are having surgery.


Yes, I remember you saying!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is his illiness? age can do a lot to alter one's face. I think his being alive would be a little comforting for you. bittersweet though. --- sam


Dementia, Sam- frequently it is coupled with a loss of appetite.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks. I just got a pm for the pattern and since I didn't get it from Ravelry (though it WAS free) I'll post the pattern here in case anyone else would like it. When I tried to go to the website indicated on the pattern I couldn't find it. The pattern is 7 pages long because it has both the mens and womens sizes.


Sorlenna said:


> Super cute!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Do they sell grits there in Wyoming? If not, I'll send you a box ????


Poledra65 said:


> MMM...Grits....Polenta.... I like to get the tube of polenta and then slice and fry. :sm24:
> I need to make some grits, I haven't had grits with breakfast since leaving Texas. :sm03:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Do they sell grits there in Wyoming? If not, I'll send you a box ????


Oh yes, I just never think about it when shopping, I'm putting it on my list for Friday when I do groceries, but thank you. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will first need to find how to make the cornmeal mush....I see myself going on a google search very soon!


Pearls Girls said:


> you ought to try it, you may like it, something new.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes except I have difficulty knitting with heavier yarn; bothers my hands.


Lurker 2 said:


> That would make it a fairly fast knit?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> A
> 
> I find eating at 530 helps me to avoid heartburn. Seems my DH never has that problem. I think it stems from my radiation days. That's when I first noticed I had to frequently clear my throat of phlegm. Still have that issue 13 years later. DH also raised the head of the bed by 6". Grandkids think we have the coolest bed ever! ????


My DH used to complain of phlegm in his throat & was always clearing it. Now he takes a vitamin C daily & it's gone away


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful. we also have a bridal veil falls in Yosemite National Park which is the only one I have seen. there are quite a few others in the states that I didn't know about until I looked it up on dogpile. they are beautiful. --- sam


There's one by Chiliwack, BC too. Must be a common name.
Julie, Beautiful photo.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I reacted the same way; don't think I'm coordinated enough to do it...LOL.


angelam said:


> That looks far more complicated than just using fingers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I’m glad you have some news of Fale even if it wasn’t great news or,given willingly by his,crazy family.

Sonja, I can’t imagine using that thimble thing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sam. Also started and finished this hat between late last night and then this afternoon. It's for great niece's brother whose birthday is today (which I had forgotten!) Very, very basic beanie and knitted it in DK weight. Not a very good picture and color is a nice red. ( think on my computer it has a somewhat coral look to it and it is very red actually).


thewren said:


> great looking hat gwen - great color choice. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Jinx I see you changed your avatar; like this hat. Can you show us a larger picture of it and maybe a pattern source/name?


jinx said:


> I thought it was O-. It is wonderful you donate so often and help so many people.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I'm off to start on a cowl to match the aqua/teal/turquoise & cream hat I made for great niece. Doesn't have to actually match but I offered to make her one and she was thrilled so going to get started. TTYL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes except I have difficulty knitting with heavier yarn; bothers my hands.


I find that too.i was really glad when I had the socks done for my DB for Christmas


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sooo, I decided to make the Coconut Lime soap this afternoon. All was going fine, I beat it until trace, it seemed like it suddenly got thick, then I put it in my loaf type mould. There was too much for that so I was busy putting the rest in a 1 quart milk carton that I find is a good mould. I sat that in the sink so it was easier to fill. I finished that & turned around, & the soap in the loaf mold was bubbling up & spewing out of the mould. ( like something from a witches caldron????)Fortunately I had an old cookie sheet under the mould so it wasn’t all over the cupboard. I dumped the soap from the mold back into my pail & tried to stir it , it became very dry & crumbly????. I packed it back in the mould but really didn’t like the look of it. After I got the dishes cleaned up, I added a little water to it & kind of kneaded it, it looks a little better but still not like what I’ve made before. What do you soap experts think I did wrong? What a colosssal mess????. The soap that I put in the milk carton looks fine & seems the right consistency. I’m sure the lye was ,dissolved & the friend who gave me the recipe had used the soap calculator to make sure all was in the right proportions


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sooo, I decided to make the Coconut Lime soap this afternoon. All was going fine, I beat it until trace, it seemed like it suddenly got thick, then I put it in my loaf type mould. There was too much for that so I was busy putting the rest in a 1 quart milk carton that I find is a good mould. I sat that in the sink so it was easier to fill. I finished that & turned around, & the soap in the loaf mold was bubbling up & spewing out of the mould. ( like something from a witches caldron????)Fortunately I had an old cookie sheet under the mould so it wasn't all over the cupboard. I dumped the soap from the mold back into my pail & tried to stir it , it became very dry & crumbly????. I packed it back in the mould but really didn't like the look of it. After I got the dishes cleaned up, I added a little water to it & kind of kneaded it, it looks a little better but still not like what I've made before. What do you soap experts think I did wrong? What a colosssal mess????. The soap that I put in the milk carton looks fine & seems the right consistency. I'm sure the lye was ,dissolved & the friend who gave me the recipe had used the soap calculator to make sure all was in the right proportions


Could something in the mould have created a chemical reaction?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I have the floors all swept, just need to mop, and started packing up Christmas decorations, when I went outside to get the prism thingy that puts the lights on the house, I decided to prune my roses as they had started to overtake the walk before going dormant, I think it's a good thing, they were starting to get new leaf blooms on them. :sm06: Good grief, crazy year, we're at 43 today, then tomorrow down to 18 for the high, then we start back up and 50 on Thursday, 57 on Friday. I sure hope that we don't get hammered in Feb and March, but boy the weeds and bugs are going to be horrendous this summer.
> I need to organize my Christmas totes so that everything fits in, I've left the little Christmas tree up for now and the little things on the mantle and bookshelves, as soon as I get the totes straightened, I'll put the rest away, it's kind of sad to take them all down, but it's even more sad to still have them up in June. :sm04:


Did you stick the cuttings in a potato to root? I meant to get a piece of Bub's rose bush to bring but it got lost in the shuffle and I didn't remember.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sam. Also started and finished this hat between late last night and then this afternoon. It's for great niece's brother whose birthday is today (which I had forgotten!) Very, very basic beanie and knitted it in DK weight. Not a very good picture and color is a nice red. ( think on my computer it has a somewhat coral look to it and it is very red actually).


Nice hat.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Did you stick the cuttings in a potato to root? I meant to get a piece of Bub's rose bush to bring but it got lost in the shuffle and I didn't remember.


No, I have 6 shrub roses and 2 tea roses, none of them are the same color, and in the spring I'll get one more tea and two more shrubs that are different than what I have already, one in each of the front borders and the tea rose to fill in a spot by the other two that looks vacant, like something is missing. 
I'd gladly send you a few stalks, but I'm not sure they'd make the trip well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes except I have difficulty knitting with heavier yarn; bothers my hands.


I don't much like having to work with 'broom sticks'!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There's one by Chiliwack, BC too. Must be a common name.
> Julie, Beautiful photo.


I imagine it is quite a common name! But it is a lovely effect!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm glad you have some news of Fale even if it wasn't great news or,given willingly by his,crazy family.
> 
> Sonja, I can't imagine using that thimble thing.


Thanks Bonnie.
At least it was not suggesting he has died.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sam. Also started and finished this hat between late last night and then this afternoon. It's for great niece's brother whose birthday is today (which I had forgotten!) Very, very basic beanie and knitted it in DK weight. Not a very good picture and color is a nice red. ( think on my computer it has a somewhat coral look to it and it is very red actually).


Definitely coral on my screen! Looks good, Gwen- and quickly finished!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sooo, I decided to make the Coconut Lime soap this afternoon. All was going fine, I beat it until trace, it seemed like it suddenly got thick, then I put it in my loaf type mould. There was too much for that so I was busy putting the rest in a 1 quart milk carton that I find is a good mould. I sat that in the sink so it was easier to fill. I finished that & turned around, & the soap in the loaf mold was bubbling up & spewing out of the mould. ( like something from a witches caldron????)Fortunately I had an old cookie sheet under the mould so it wasn't all over the cupboard. I dumped the soap from the mold back into my pail & tried to stir it , it became very dry & crumbly????. I packed it back in the mould but really didn't like the look of it. After I got the dishes cleaned up, I added a little water to it & kind of kneaded it, it looks a little better but still not like what I've made before. What do you soap experts think I did wrong? What a colosssal mess????. The soap that I put in the milk carton looks fine & seems the right consistency. I'm sure the lye was ,dissolved & the friend who gave me the recipe had used the soap calculator to make sure all was in the right proportions


Oh dear! Not a soap maker so no helpful suggestions!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Could something in the mould have created a chemical reaction?


I don't think so, I've used it before & washed it well after use. The only really "different" thing in this batch was the lime essential oil


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sooo, I decided to make the Coconut Lime soap this afternoon. All was going fine, I beat it until trace, it seemed like it suddenly got thick, then I put it in my loaf type mould. There was too much for that so I was busy putting the rest in a 1 quart milk carton that I find is a good mould. I sat that in the sink so it was easier to fill. I finished that & turned around, & the soap in the loaf mold was bubbling up & spewing out of the mould. ( like something from a witches caldron????)Fortunately I had an old cookie sheet under the mould so it wasn't all over the cupboard. I dumped the soap from the mold back into my pail & tried to stir it , it became very dry & crumbly????. I packed it back in the mould but really didn't like the look of it. After I got the dishes cleaned up, I added a little water to it & kind of kneaded it, it looks a little better but still not like what I've made before. What do you soap experts think I did wrong? What a colosssal mess????. The soap that I put in the milk carton looks fine & seems the right consistency. I'm sure the lye was ,dissolved & the friend who gave me the recipe had used the soap calculator to make sure all was in the right proportions


I've no idea; I've never seen that before at all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sam. Also started and finished this hat between late last night and then this afternoon. It's for great niece's brother whose birthday is today (which I had forgotten!) Very, very basic beanie and knitted it in DK weight. Not a very good picture and color is a nice red. ( think on my computer it has a somewhat coral look to it and it is very red actually).


Looks great


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just lifted this from Facebook- my brother Alastair and SIL Jeanette were down at Raglan this morning- definite evidence of recent rains!
> The Bridal Veil Falls!


Lovely. I love watching water whether it be a small river, on a beach, waterfalls crashing on rocks or however else it might be seen.

Like fire it is stunning to watch even when it is destructive.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Currently it looks like it is just as well the cricket was sold up. Woke up with a funny tummy so not sure I will have the energy to go to Maryanne’s. If had paid for tickets would feel I should use it. But it a very noisy form of cricket that even when well I find over powering. But the cricket is really exciting which is why I sometimes go. And has become our New Years Eve But somehow it passed both our minds this year


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lovely. I love watching water whether it be a small river, on a beach, waterfalls crashing on rocks or however else it might be seen.
> 
> Like fire it is stunning to watch even when it is destructive.


 :sm24: I remember hardly being able to sleep the first time I was at the beach- but then the rhythm of the waves becomes part of your being.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Currently it looks like it is just as well the cricket was sold up. Woke up with a funny tummy so not sure I will have the energy to go to Maryanne's. If had paid for tickets would feel I should use it. But it a very noisy form of cricket that even when well I find over powering. But the cricket is really exciting which is why I sometimes go. And has become our New Years Eve But somehow it passed both our minds this year


Hope the funny tummy is not too serious.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another image I have lifted from Facebook- I am not sure if my friend is in West Africa- they have been travelling a lot in recent years. The houses are quite remarkable.

Decorated Houses of the Burkino Faso (West Africa)


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH used to complain of phlegm in his throat & was always clearing it. Now he takes a vitamin C daily & it's gone away


I will try that. What strength does he use?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another image I have lifted from Facebook- I am not sure if my friend is in West Africa- they have been travelling a lot in recent years. The houses are quite remarkable.
> 
> Decorated Houses of the Burkino Faso (West Africa)


What interesting houses


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another image I have lifted from Facebook- I am not sure if my friend is in West Africa- they have been travelling a lot in recent years. The houses are quite remarkable.
> 
> Decorated Houses of the Burkino Faso (West Africa)


Wow that is amazing! I imagine the design is woven in or is it painted on?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I will try that. What strength does he use?


1000 mg/day


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've no idea; I've never seen that before at all.


Oh, well, if something weird is going to happen, I guess it will happen to me????????
It sure looked weird, bubbling away????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another image I have lifted from Facebook- I am not sure if my friend is in West Africa- they have been travelling a lot in recent years. The houses are quite remarkable.
> 
> Decorated Houses of the Burkino Faso (West Africa)


How pretty, fascinating the way they are decorated.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think so, I've used it before & washed it well after use. The only really "different" thing in this batch was the lime essential oil


Lime oil would be very acidic. I wonder if that would react with some other ingredient like the lye?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

MindyT said:


> DH birthday is today. I'm making some strawberry jam right now before he arises so we can have bagels and cream cheese with home made strawberry jam for brekkie. His favorite. We don't do it often. So it will be a nice surprise. I see thre is a bit of wind up this morning. That will make it slightly unpleasant walking later, maybe it will die down by then. When it is chilly as it is this morning, th wind makes it colder when we walk. We are up about 1,000 in the foothills, so we do get wind if it is around. Happy Sunday to all and it's almost New Years too.


Happy Birthday to your DH.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I hear you Gwen. Now that it's just the two of us and I'm home all day cooking doesn't take as long. In fact I usually start around 430 and we eat at 530. And that's from scratch..... potatoes don't take long to cook and neither does rice. If I make a stew or soup it goes in the crockpot and simmers most of the day. My youngest daughter brought her instant pot that she received as a wedding gift. She used it and actually made rice in it. It was handy for 26 people! I found the rice very sticky...maybe the type used? Or the method of cooking? Anyway, I hinted enough that I DONT want one, so hopefully no kind soul will decide I do need one! I found it takes up a lot of room and it's very heavy. That's my opinion for what it's worth. Hope I didn't offend anyone.
> As far as the yeast discussion... I only use SAF yeast. There are two types, the red package which is readily available here at any rate, and the gold packaging. The gold is specifically for sweet doughs. It's a stronger yeast and works well with the richer dough. I have not seen that in the grocery stores, but is available from King Arthur flour. I love the SAF and have used it for years and never have an issue with it. I think I read somewhere it's not a good idea to freeze yeast as it damages it.


Freezing yeast prolongs the life of the yeast. You just need to make sure to bring it up to room temperature before using it. I just bought some at our local bulk food store.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those would work great.


They do! I am using one for my mittens.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Yay!!! Glad you found it. The admins are very nice on that page.


I don't use it a lot, but I am enjoying it. Have you found a good recipe for scalloped potatoes yet?


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another image I have lifted from Facebook- I am not sure if my friend is in West Africa- they have been travelling a lot in recent years. The houses are quite remarkable.
> 
> Decorated Houses of the Burkino Faso (West Africa)


Very unique, would imagine they are some type of mud huts with thatched roofs.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another image I have lifted from Facebook- I am not sure if my friend is in West Africa- they have been travelling a lot in recent years. The houses are quite remarkable.
> 
> Decorated Houses of the Burkino Faso (West Africa)


Simple, but beautiful with their art.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH eats the leftovers at lunch time but I almost always cook fresh for supper


I usually send leftovers to work with DH for his lunch. There are only a few things that I like as leftovers.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> Wow that is amazing! I imagine the design is woven in or is it painted on?


looks like painted on, on the walls. woven roof.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Just found this on "The Whoot." Thought it maybe of interest to some of you.

http://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/recipes/cloud-bread-gluten-free


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I asked the waitress & she didn't have a clue


She should have checked with the kitchen manager. If the KM wasn't available, the cook on duty should have been able to read any labels for ingredient lists. I do it all the time with my garlic allergy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> MMM...Grits....Polenta.... I like to get the tube of polenta and then slice and fry. :sm24:
> I need to make some grits, I haven't had grits with breakfast since leaving Texas. :sm03:


I love grits, but have never made them. How do you do it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Just found this on "The Whoot." Thought it maybe of interest to some of you.
> 
> http://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/recipes/cloud-bread-gluten-free


Those do look good. :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> No leftovers in my house. We call them "planned-overs". I plan on making several meals at once :sm02:


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I love grits, but have never made them. How do you do it?


 :sm04: Buy a box of quick grits and follow the directions. Gwen may have an actual recipe, or Sorlenna, but for me, that's what I do.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Is 15 beans enough???


 :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Congratulations- you are doing well.
> 
> [I saw a recent video of Fale on Lupe's facebook page yesterday- it was hard to connect with how time, and the illness is ravaging his face.] I guess, at least, I should be glad that he has still to be alive.


I know it's hard to see the changes in Fale, but I am glad that you at least know he is still alive. Time and illness changes us all. It doesn't make it easier to see, though.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, Kate. The first card is lovely and the second brought an out-loud chuckle and a smile. :sm02: :sm02: 

Thank you so much for the sweet thought.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How does this work ? I keep looking at the Norwegian knitting thimble as its supposed to keep your yarns from tangling but I'm wondering if I will really use it , I'm quite happy just wrapping the yarn round the first and second finger on my right hand and just slightly moving my fingers and needle, it works for me


I;ve never seen this. This isn't what I do when I do pin tensioned knitting. This is the woman who's DVD's I have, and learned by. 




Very Pink Knits also has some good videos on You Tube teaching the same method. If you want to use this method for color work, both have good videos on you tube for it.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Anniversary for yesterday. That is one of those stories that really is funny after. And how did his aunt respond to your extreme efforts to avoid meeting her?


She was rather concerned about the future of our marriage if I were that fragile just getting through the ceremony. :sm16: :sm16:

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> She was rather concerned about the future of our marriage if I were that fragile just getting through the ceremony. :sm16: :sm16:
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :sm04: But then anyone wearing probably 30+pounds of fabric had good reason to faint.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I love grits, but have never made them. How do you do it?


You fix it like you do oatmeal--they come in regular (take a while to cook) or 5-minute, which is the faster version, similar to the "quick oats." You can make it sweet like oatmeal or savory (I like it with butter and black pepper).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

By the way has anyone heard from Paula and how she and Bob are doing? I know she was busy with grands.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Currently it looks like it is just as well the cricket was sold up. Woke up with a funny tummy so not sure I will have the energy to go to Maryanne's. If had paid for tickets would feel I should use it. But it a very noisy form of cricket that even when well I find over powering. But the cricket is really exciting which is why I sometimes go. And has become our New Years Eve But somehow it passed both our minds this year


Hope you feel better soon.

Happy New Year to all of our friends down Under!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> You fix it like you do oatmeal--they come in regular (take a while to cook) or 5-minute, which is the faster version, similar to the "quick oats." You can make it sweet like oatmeal or savory (I like it with butter and black pepper).


That's how we had it with eggs for breakfast, with butter(the more the better) and pepper. :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Julie, I'm sorry you are still having to get your information surreptitiously--it is so cruel of them! But yes, it is good to know he is alive, even so. Hugs to you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm04: Buy a box of quick grits and follow the directions. Gwen may have an actual recipe, or Sorlenna, but for me, that's what I do.


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> She was rather concerned about the future of our marriage if I were that fragile just getting through the ceremony. :sm16: :sm16:
> 
> Ohio Joy


Little did she know you are one tough lady! :sm04:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> You fix it like you do oatmeal--they come in regular (take a while to cook) or 5-minute, which is the faster version, similar to the "quick oats." You can make it sweet like oatmeal or savory (I like it with butter and black pepper).


I get grits at Bob Evans and drown it in butter! It's so warming and kind of comfort food.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's how we had it with eggs for breakfast, with butter(the more the better) and pepper. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEARS AUSSIE AND NZ!!! May it be a fabulously blessed 2019 for all!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm04: But then anyone wearing probably 30+pounds of fabric had good reason to faint.


I've always thought that's why ladies in history were considered "delicate"--wearing all those clothes would give anyone heat stroke!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've always thought that's why ladies in history were considered "delicate"--wearing all those clothes would give anyone heat stroke!


Can you even imagine what using the chamber pot had to be like back then? :sm06: :sm23: 
And corsets that compressed the ribs and internal organs to a point where they could hardly work.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I get grits at Bob Evans and drown it in butter! It's so warming and kind of comfort food.


Love Bob Evans for breakfast--biscuits and gravy for me when we go there. :sm02:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Can you even imagine what using the chamber pot had to be like back then? :sm06: :sm23:
> And corsets that compressed the ribs and internal organs to a point where they could hardly work.


Ugh. No wonder they had a shortened life expectancy. :sm06:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> Happy Anniversary Joy and Don. did you enjoy the reception? --- sam


In fact, I did, Sam. Thanks

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR to our friends on the other side of the world!*


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ugh. No wonder they had a shortened life expectancy. :sm06:


 :sm23:

Sadly, probably true.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> that sounds so good for breakfast. it has been a long time since I have had cornmeal mush. mother would take what was left (she made a large amount for this reason) and let it solidify - then cut it into squares and fried it which we ate with maple syrup. --- sam


I dust mine with flour or cornmeal after slicing about 1/2'' thick, fry it until crisp on the outside and soft inside, and serve it with syrup. Looking forward to it on Tuesday. It is a bit time consuming to fry up so we save it for holiday morning's breakfasts.

Ohio Joy :sm24:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

“Happy New Year”. to all our down under friends.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Off to bed I go, have a lot to do in the morning with Banks etc. Hopefully my friend will be arriving around noon time, plus I’ve been searching online for a walk-in clinic as my foot is bothering me. It’s a patchy red medium size spot with bumps, lol! Best way for me to explain it, plus it’s really itchy. Normally I would say with the itchiness that it’s getting better but I don’t know what to think. Last time I went the doctor said I’d have swelling possibly of the rest of my life, but this rash is bothering me so off I go once again.

If only I hadn’t gone up that ladder........Grrrrrrr.... yes I need my head examined.......
????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I've been enjoying 2018 so much I really don't want to let go of it. I suppose that I have no choice. I will probably think that I am in 2018 a while longer and then Break into 2019 and it will be well on its way. I wonder how long it will take to remember to write 2019 on everything??? Happy new year to those in 2019 and those moving in to it. Good night all. See you tomorrow on the other side of this year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Off to bed I go, have a lot to do in the morning with Banks etc. Hopefully my friend will be arriving around noon time, plus I've been searching online for a walk-in clinic as my foot is bothering me. It's a patchy red medium size spot with bumps, lol! Best way for me to explain it, plus it's really itchy. Normally I would say with the itchiness that it's getting better but I don't know what to think. Last time I went the doctor said I'd have swelling possibly of the rest of my life, but this rash is bothering me so off I go once again.
> 
> If only I hadn't gone up that ladder........Grrrrrrr.... yes I need my head examined.......
> ????????????????????????????????????


Good you are getting it checked out, better safe than sorry, hopefully it is nothing to worry about, but...

You had things to get done, you don't really think about the possibilities of falling off when you are in the zone, so don't beat yourself up about it, I'll probably be doing the same things in coming years.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, Kathy and all y'all for the anniversary good wishes.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Love Bob Evans for breakfast--biscuits and gravy for me when we go there. :sm02:


That, too! Depends on what mood I'm in. Though I have finally learned to make good sausage gravy. Now if I could just duplicate their biscuits!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I knew there were blue corn chips but never heard of blue or pink cornmeal! I find it fascinating how even within the same country there are so many varieties of foods & ingredients. I forget who mentioned getting cornmeal mush in a tube somewhere in PA.
> Never imagined such a thing available whereas grits here are so very common.


Gwen, already prepared mush is available in many grocery stores across the country and has been for many years now. Usually near the eggs/bagels and cheeses.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Off to bed I go, have a lot to do in the morning with Banks etc. Hopefully my friend will be arriving around noon time, plus I've been searching online for a walk-in clinic as my foot is bothering me. It's a patchy red medium size spot with bumps, lol! Best way for me to explain it, plus it's really itchy. Normally I would say with the itchiness that it's getting better but I don't know what to think. Last time I went the doctor said I'd have swelling possibly of the rest of my life, but this rash is bothering me so off I go once again.
> 
> If only I hadn't gone up that ladder........Grrrrrrr.... yes I need my head examined.......
> ????????????????????????????????????


You might have been bitten by something. The itch rash is not something that I would associate with the injury you had.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think freezing hurts the yeast . I buy it in a 1 pound package & keep it in the freezer, it never fails. My mom & MIL always kept it in the freezer


I'm in agreement with you, Bonnie, re freezing the yeast for storage of 1# packages.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> She was rather concerned about the future of our marriage if I were that fragile just getting through the ceremony. :sm16: :sm16:
> 
> Ohio Joy


????????I think her concerns were for nothing ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Off to bed I go, have a lot to do in the morning with Banks etc. Hopefully my friend will be arriving around noon time, plus I've been searching online for a walk-in clinic as my foot is bothering me. It's a patchy red medium size spot with bumps, lol! Best way for me to explain it, plus it's really itchy. Normally I would say with the itchiness that it's getting better but I don't know what to think. Last time I went the doctor said I'd have swelling possibly of the rest of my life, but this rash is bothering me so off I go once again.
> 
> If only I hadn't gone up that ladder........Grrrrrrr.... yes I need my head examined.......
> ????????????????????????????????????


Very weird to have a rash after a broken bone. I hope you can find a doctor to check it out


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy New Year to those “down under” ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, it sounds like the new year is going to come in a bit chilly here????????we are under an extreme cold warning as the wind chills are to be -45 tonight????the bonus is I don’t have to go out & both sons are on days off just now so they don’t either????????


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> washing rice removes any asbestos left from the cleaning.
> it also removes all the B vitamins. . . still a debate in some circles


Why, in heaven's name, would asbestos be used to clean a grain and for what purpose?

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Belated happy anniversary wishes for Joy and Don. 56 years is impressive!


Thanks, Joy, from Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it sounds like the new year is going to come in a bit chilly here????????we are under an extreme cold warning as the wind chills are to be -45 tonight????the bonus is I don't have to go out & both sons are on days off just now so they don't either????????


Good that your son is off and hopefully you won't have to help with cows too.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I love grits, but have never made them. How do you do it?


Follow the directions on the box. Here it comes in a small round container similar in shape to a smaller size of oatmeal in paperboard ''tube'' shape, i.e., Quaker's oatmeal.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Love Bob Evans for breakfast--biscuits and gravy for me when we go there. :sm02:


We make biscuits and gravy for either meal. Among Don's and Tim's favorite meals.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Went tomeeting, did circuit x2, walked Maya, Almost to toe decrevase 2nd sock.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

really like the way it is painted. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Another image I have lifted from Facebook- I am not sure if my friend is in West Africa- they have been travelling a lot in recent years. The houses are quite remarkable.
> 
> Decorated Houses of the Burkino Faso (West Africa)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Grrrrr, had posted a reply then went to check a website, came back and it was gone, grrrrrr! Never mind I'll abbreviate it here.
> 
> When we returned from Germany (1986) in 1994 we bought a new house and I had Miele appliances installed there. Sold that house in 1999 moved to Wasaga Beach and took all the appliances with us. Sold that house in 2013 and left the appliances there and she still has them all. 25 years, the only repair which wasn't really a repair was a light bulb for the dryer.
> 
> ...


I love my cutlery tray. Brett took his out and uses the basket that came with it because it was too fiddly loading it. But unloading is so much easier. I am more likely to load it as used rather than all at once so the fiddliness isn't so obvious.

Just had a phone call from Vicky and catching up for breakfast on Wednesday with them so they see a bit more of Dad/Granddad before he leaves. They both have a week off that they had blocked out but the blocking out hasn't been necessary so figured that while they are still staying quite they will have an extra visit with David.

Hopefully I will be feeling better by then. Feeling the best I have all day but have had a sleep and some paracetamol so see what happens later. David will go to Maryanne's to watch the fireworks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I have a curious question.... when we first immigrated to Canada in 1958 my mom had a very curious method of cooking rice. I'd love to ask her now but of course can't. She would bring the rice to a boil and usually first thing in the morning. Then she'd wrap the pot in newspaper and then towels and then put it in her bed under the wool blankets! Anyone have an explanation? Of course later she never did this and either cooked it on the stove or in the oven. I've often wondered about the earlier practice though. Still makes no sense to me.


Maybe it was a slowing cooking rice so Julie's method wouldn't work. But saves power if only boiling it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH eats the leftovers at lunch time but I almost always cook fresh for supper


David happily eats leftovers until we run out, need to freeze them or I get fed up with them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What interesting houses


I thought they were quite remarkable!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Wow that is amazing! I imagine the design is woven in or is it painted on?


They paint them on!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> How pretty, fascinating the way they are decorated.


Each one, in Evelyn's post was a little different- there were something like 60 images that she had posted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Very unique, would imagine they are some type of mud huts with thatched roofs.


Yes, it would seem to be a mud construction.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Simple, but beautiful with their art.


The paintwork really lifts the huts out of the ordinary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> looks like painted on, on the walls. woven roof.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Just found this on "The Whoot." Thought it maybe of interest to some of you.
> 
> http://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/recipes/cloud-bread-gluten-free


Only trouble I found when I have made them- hard to stop eating them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I know it's hard to see the changes in Fale, but I am glad that you at least know he is still alive. Time and illness changes us all. It doesn't make it easier to see, though.


And it is a shock each time I have seen photos of him- when you are living with someone, day by day, it is quite different.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Happy New Year to all of our friends down Under!


Just on four hours to go now- the countdown and fireworks are due to start at five to mid-night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, I'm sorry you are still having to get your information surreptitiously--it is so cruel of them! But yes, it is good to know he is alive, even so. Hugs to you.


Thank you, dear! It is not nice being so shut out, but failing the cost of a Private Detective not much I can do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> HAPPY NEW YEARS AUSSIE AND NZ!!! May it be a fabulously blessed 2019 for all!


Indeed I do hope this may be a better year than 2018 proved to be!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ugh. No wonder they had a shortened life expectancy. :sm06:


Some women actually had a rib or two removed surgically to achieve the narrow waist.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> *HAPPY NEW YEAR to our friends on the other side of the world!*


Thank you! And the same for you all, when the world turns far enough!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> "Happy New Year". to all our down under friends.


Good ones, Lynnette!!!!!

And as I have been saying the same for you, when it is your turn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Off to bed I go, have a lot to do in the morning with Banks etc. Hopefully my friend will be arriving around noon time, plus I've been searching online for a walk-in clinic as my foot is bothering me. It's a patchy red medium size spot with bumps, lol! Best way for me to explain it, plus it's really itchy. Normally I would say with the itchiness that it's getting better but I don't know what to think. Last time I went the doctor said I'd have swelling possibly of the rest of my life, but this rash is bothering me so off I go once again.
> 
> If only I hadn't gone up that ladder........Grrrrrrr.... yes I need my head examined.......
> ????????????????????????????????????


I do hope it proves nothing serious!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy New Year to those "down under" ????


 :sm24: Thanks - I won't be sitting around much longer, but knowing me, may well wake up at the right time for the countdown!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it sounds like the new year is going to come in a bit chilly here????????we are under an extreme cold warning as the wind chills are to be -45 tonight????the bonus is I don't have to go out & both sons are on days off just now so they don't either????????


Glad you can stay inside!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Why, in heaven's name, would asbestos be used to clean a grain and for what purpose?
> 
> Ohio Joy


That was rather my thought.

And Happy Anniversary, to you both.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> really like the way it is painted. --- sam


I thought it was very creative!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I love my cutlery tray. Brett took his out and uses the basket that came with it because it was too fiddly loading it. But unloading is so much easier. I am more likely to load it as used rather than all at once so the fiddliness isn't so obvious.
> 
> Just had a phone call from Vicky and catching up for breakfast on Wednesday with them so they see a bit more of Dad/Granddad before he leaves. They both have a week off that they had blocked out but the blocking out hasn't been necessary so figured that while they are still staying quite they will have an extra visit with David.
> 
> Hopefully I will be feeling better by then. Feeling the best I have all day but have had a sleep and some paracetamol so see what happens later. David will go to Maryanne's to watch the fireworks.


Hope you do feel much better, very soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope all of you down under are having a great time welcoming 2019. May the new year bring you all good things. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is -49°F - that is a bit chilly. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it sounds like the new year is going to come in a bit chilly here????????we are under an extreme cold warning as the wind chills are to be -45 tonight????the bonus is I don't have to go out & both sons are on days off just now so they don't either????????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> No leftovers in my house. We call them "planned-overs". I plan on making several meals at once :sm02:


Now that name is a good idea- with just the two of us I expect almost all the meals I cook to do at least two nights. I guess after next week even longer when just for me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Currently it looks like it is just as well the cricket was sold up. Woke up with a funny tummy so not sure I will have the energy to go to Maryanne's. If had paid for tickets would feel I should use it. But it a very noisy form of cricket that even when well I find over powering. But the cricket is really exciting which is why I sometimes go. And has become our New Years Eve But somehow it passed both our minds this year


Hope you feel better soon Margaret ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Off to bed I go, have a lot to do in the morning with Banks etc. Hopefully my friend will be arriving around noon time, plus I've been searching online for a walk-in clinic as my foot is bothering me. It's a patchy red medium size spot with bumps, lol! Best way for me to explain it, plus it's really itchy. Normally I would say with the itchiness that it's getting better but I don't know what to think. Last time I went the doctor said I'd have swelling possibly of the rest of my life, but this rash is bothering me so off I go once again.
> 
> If only I hadn't gone up that ladder........Grrrrrrr.... yes I need my head examined.......
> ????????????????????????????????????


That sounds strange , I know if a bone is broken the area can become slightly itchy while healing but never known of a rash developing, wonder if you have been bitten by something


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it sounds like the new year is going to come in a bit chilly here????????we are under an extreme cold warning as the wind chills are to be -45 tonight????the bonus is I don't have to go out & both sons are on days off just now so they don't either????????


That is cold Bonnie glad you dont have to go out anywhere , hope you stay nice and warm inside , here its been very mild and sunny , all my spring bulbs are shooting through the ground poor things must be totally confused ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you! And the same for you all, when the world turns far enough!


I googled the time 2 hours 20 minutes left for you till midnight and the beginning of 2019 , hoping it's a good year for you Julie ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My first attempt at baking at the "new altitude" is underway! I scored some White Lily flour at the grocery (made with winter wheat, so a very different flour than the usual) and mixed up some cinnamon roll dough--oh, it is so soft to knead! We'll see how it turns out (this flour is said to be the "secret key" to fluffy Southern biscuits--will have to make those next, but I have to get more butter). While it's rising, I'm catching up here.
> 
> I've also realized that while I've enjoyed my time off (well, except for the horrid loading, driving, and unloading that truck, LOL), I am also looking forward to getting back to work on Wednesday, even if I don't have my craft room situated as I'd hoped. Since we are likely to be staying in more in Jan/Feb, I figure the evenings/weekends will be used for that once the storage is remedied. I've been somewhat adrift without my crafting supplies handy! I do have my small knitting bag out, but I fear I'll run out of yarn in that before long. And the yarn diet still goes on, so that won't justify going out and buying any (no craft stores close either, which may be a good thing in the long run, haha). Google maps told me downtown had a fabric shop and a quilting shop, but the spot where the fabric shop was appears empty; I haven't had a chance to go by the street where the quilt shop is supposed to be. That will have to be for later anyway; I figure as long as UPS knows where the house is, when I'm ready to buy more, I can always look at Knit Picks (they've become my favorite yarn shop in general over the last couple of years anyway) and Joanns online if need be (their shipping is fairly slow, though). I do know where the nearest one is, but I won't have many occasions to just stop in; that would be a special trip so will have to make it worth it (and take BFF with me, of course!).
> 
> Off to check my dough!


So how is your yarn diet going? Does sound like you will need to find your yarn soon so that you do have more without spoiling your yarn diet.
I finished last year off just slightly down. But the 6 months on the yarn diet over 3 kgs down (around 100 ounces). Some of that was sold so don't expect to do as well this next 6 months. But would want to get rid of at least 5 Kgs I hope. 
One of KP friends here in Adelaide has decided to join me on a yarn diet.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I love my cutlery tray. Brett took his out and uses the basket that came with it because it was too fiddly loading it. But unloading is so much easier. I am more likely to load it as used rather than all at once so the fiddliness isn't so obvious.
> 
> Just had a phone call from Vicky and catching up for breakfast on Wednesday with them so they see a bit more of Dad/Granddad before he leaves. They both have a week off that they had blocked out but the blocking out hasn't been necessary so figured that while they are still staying quite they will have an extra visit with David.
> 
> Hopefully I will be feeling better by then. Feeling the best I have all day but have had a sleep and some paracetamol so see what happens later. David will go to Maryanne's to watch the fireworks.


Just under 5 hours for you Margaret till the new year hoping you too have a really good year and that David finds a job he likes when this one finishes a lot closer to home


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> hope all of you down under are having a great time welcoming 2019. May the new year bring you all good things. --- sam


Very quiet here, Sam! Apart from the neighbour at the back who has obviously been hoarding fireworks- fortunately Ringo does not seem too bothered!
And thanks- hoping all the very best in 2019, for you and your family!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I googled the time 2 hours 20 minutes left for you till midnight and the beginning of 2019 , hoping it's a good year for you Julie ????


 :sm24: Thank you so much, Sonja- hoping 2019 brings you much happiness.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Congratulations- you are doing well.
> 
> [I saw a recent video of Fale on Lupe's facebook page yesterday- it was hard to connect with how time, and the illness is ravaging his face.] I guess, at least, I should be glad that he has still to be alive.


Hard to know whether it is good seeing updates or remembering him as He was. But it is good to at least know that He is still alive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hard to know whether it is good seeing updates or remembering him as He was. But it is good to at least know that He is still alive.


It is difficult- but at least he did look happy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Two hours to go- a lot of the neighbours seem to be up, although no obvious parties (thank goodness!)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Didn't know what a Gruffalo hat was so just Googled it. That's really cute, so who's the lucky receiver?


E likes Gruffalo, she has a number of books.

Face timed them today-well Vicky said she was going to ring but E said can we Facetime (Skype between Apple products). Didn't get much from here but we then got a shot of G sitting on Es back as she was on the floor. G had just climbed on and sat on her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> E likes Gruffalo, she has a number of books.
> 
> Face timed them today-well Vicky said she was going to ring but E said can we Facetime (Skype between Apple products). Didn't get much from here but we then got a shot of G sitting on Es back as she was on the floor. G had just climbed on and sat on her.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: How funny!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

To everyone here.....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> And mine! However if I laugh out loud at something he wants to know what I'm laughing at and he even knows a few of you by name now!


I think most of our DHs know a few by name now. You for example are Scottish Kate and Julie NZ Julie as we have friends here of the same name.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Have no idea where i read that it shouldn't be frozen so looked it up and can't find it anywhere, so obviously i was mistaken. I used to keep it in the freezer, but haven't for a while. It does stay good for a good bit.


Prompted me to look- and everything I read said in fridge or freezer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> To everyone here.....


You do find such wonderful cards, Kate!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Ah that would make sense. She lived out in the country in the Netherlands during the war...her father had died when mom was 12 and her mom was an invalid suffering from asthma and a heart condition so they were incredibly poor with no income. My unmarried aunts supported them the best they could.
> Edit to say I'm so glad I asked this. Have wondered and now am going to read up on the hay box method. Thanks Julie.


It would also work well if you were travelling through the day (as long as you haven't to carry it). Get to the end of the days travel and there you have cooked rice.

We have something similar here that you start the cooking early for just a short period and then put it into something that continues on the cooking. https://reductionrevolution.com.au/products/energy-efficient-slow-cooker-thermal-cooker for an idea. I don't have one but David keeps suggesting I get one. An updated version of the bed :sm01:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Prompted me to look- and everything I read said in fridge or freezer.


I usually store mine in the fridge- we cannot get the blocks of yeast- have not had it available for a very long time- it's all granulated.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Right; I did not get to the donor center. The'll get me though. They call me every 56 days. Not only am I a universal donor(O+,) but I have some sort of rare immunity factor that is used for chemo patients and for children who are having surgery.


So might they call you in early?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just realised that the Norwegian Knitting Thimble is one of the items I have inherited from Normaedern- I have one of those, now!
> However I am quite happy with colourwork/Fair Isle using my hands unaided, so probably won't try it out!
> I had presumed it was something to do with the Portuguese method!


I use both hands when doing colour work- well Fair Isle is easy as only two colours. The knitting Thimble might be useful when doing more than 2 colours, especially if you can use both hands you might manage 4 colours at once.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another image I have lifted from Facebook- I am not sure if my friend is in West Africa- they have been travelling a lot in recent years. The houses are quite remarkable.
> 
> Decorated Houses of the Burkino Faso (West Africa)


What interesting looking houses.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Freezing yeast prolongs the life of the yeast. You just need to make sure to bring it up to room temperature before using it. I just bought some at our local bulk food store.


The articles I looked said putting it frozen into lukewarm liquid was all you needed to do. After all how long is each tiny yeast particle going to need to defrost?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone, one hour to go before we go into 2019. 
I am going to see it in this year. Someone was letting off fireworks awhile ago but all is quiet for now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I use both hands when doing colour work- well Fair Isle is easy as only two colours. The knitting Thimble might be useful when doing more than 2 colours, especially if you can use both hands you might manage 4 colours at once.


Were I just wrap the yarns round 2 fingers on my right hand so think I might get some use from it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Why, in heaven's name, would asbestos be used to clean a grain and for what purpose?
> 
> Ohio Joy


I wondered exactly the same thing. I know my recipe for the rice cooker said to remove the starch. But rice is a starch so not sure what that meant either.

Looked at a couple of articles and both said that rinsing makes the rice less sticky. So if you want the rice to be seperate like in Fried rice rinse, if you want it sticky like in Risotto don't rinse. And Basmati should be soaked rather than rinsed.
In the US (don't know if the case anywhere else) rice is fortified so rinsing losses the added vitamins.
And rice especially in the past had impurities in it that rinsing helped removed. Maybe if the rice comes from some countries might still have impurities. Seems that very amounts of arsenic are often present in rice as it a naturally occurring element and is present in a number of foods naturally.

But it does seem to be one of those for which there are different (right) answers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just under 5 hours for you Margaret till the new year hoping you too have a really good year and that David finds a job he likes when this one finishes a lot closer to home


Now just under 3 hours. Don't think I will still be up though.
David was going to go to Maryanne's to watch the fireworks with her (for her sake as I'm not up to it) but she decided she was too tired to stay up and had a headache. So sure just as well we didn't get tickets for the cricket. And Julie only about 20 minutes to go.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy New Year to Julie, Fran, Cathy, Heather and Denise all of whom will see in the New Year before I get back here I expect. Rest of you still a long way behind so will likely be back.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> To everyone here.....


Thanks Kate.
My glass tonight is either water or Coke had been intending to have Moscato but somehow don't fancy it tonight on a day when the most exciting thing to pass my lips was some custard this evening.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy New Year to all, whether celebrating shortly to later. 
We’re not doing anything special as we were at Tony’s yesterday for lunch, games and dinner and Chris and Michael are having a party for friends, Tony and Steve are going to one of their friends.
Good that you at lest got to see Fale Julie, even though it must really hurt you. As you said he seems happy that may give you some comfort. 
All stay well and safe.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> To everyone here.....


Lovely card and sentiment Kate,


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

darowil said:


> And a very warm welcome from me (not as warm as it would have been earlier in the week though when it was well over 100). Hope you keep coming back to chat. And don't worry about getting muddled as to who is who-we have done it and some of us who have been around for years still get muddled!


Hi Darowil! Thank you so much- It is a very warm welcome ???? as it's 27 degrees here.
This is a very special group.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

A Very Happy New Year to all of you down under. May 2019 bring you Good Health and Happiness.

I will probably be seeing in the New Year tonight in my dressing gown and jammies! One of my Christmas presents was a jigsaw puzzle and what a time waster that is, I can't leave it alone so nothing else much is getting done!
I've been living on left overs all week so since DS is coming for supper I best get out and buy something nice.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????I think her concerns were for nothing ????


It is funny reading this now. . . back in the day, both people had to have blood work done here. Dr decided to do mine first and little talk about any concerns. Then he had his talk & blood draw with David. I started leaving the exam room and faded down the wall that I was leaning on. I passed out from the blood draw. At least I did my fainting practice w/o an Audience. 
My husband later becoming a Minister/Pastor sat many down in the front pew of the church with their head down to revive them, so that the ceremony could go on. One guy he sat down 3 times during the service. They already had 2 children together and are still married some 25+ years later; so, it was not a matter of changing his mind ever. Other marriages lasted less than a week, even with counseling. Fear is a terrible thing.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

jheiens said:


> Why, in heaven's name, would asbestos be used to clean a grain and for what purpose?
> 
> Ohio Joy


I have no idea why. Most of our rice is exported and most of the rice that we eat is imported from asian countries. 
They do not have the same standards or inspections. I heard this on the news years ago. . . might not be true , "Fake news".


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was rather my thought.
> 
> And Happy Anniversary, to you both.


I was thinking the problem in rice was arsenic. I believe that is found in some weed killers. According to Consumers' Report, the least was found in the brown basmati rice at Trader Joe's.

A very happy new year to all wherever you are and whenever it is.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

jheiens said:


> I'm in agreement with you, Bonnie, re freezing the yeast for storage of 1# packages.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I think I mentioned freezing yeast for years. . .just remember to bring what you are using to room temperature before baking. I keep most in the freezer and a little bit in a container in the fridge and keep replenishing it. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Kathy and all y'all for the anniversary good wishes.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Belated wishes as we head in to a New year and another number for your Anniversary. I'm still trying to catch up with what is going on.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sooo, I decided to make the Coconut Lime soap this afternoon. All was going fine, I beat it until trace, it seemed like it suddenly got thick, then I put it in my loaf type mould. There was too much for that so I was busy putting the rest in a 1 quart milk carton that I find is a good mould. I sat that in the sink so it was easier to fill. I finished that & turned around, & the soap in the loaf mold was bubbling up & spewing out of the mould. ( like something from a witches caldron????)Fortunately I had an old cookie sheet under the mould so it wasn't all over the cupboard. I dumped the soap from the mold back into my pail & tried to stir it , it became very dry & crumbly????. I packed it back in the mould but really didn't like the look of it. After I got the dishes cleaned up, I added a little water to it & kind of kneaded it, it looks a little better but still not like what I've made before. What do you soap experts think I did wrong? What a colosssal mess????. The soap that I put in the milk carton looks fine & seems the right consistency. I'm sure the lye was ,dissolved & the friend who gave me the recipe had used the soap calculator to make sure all was in the right proportions


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> They paint them on!


They do similar in India (painted houses) the design is worked into the cement and then details painted/washed on. In India they use a lot of light pink and cream color; their buildings are square and multi leveled. I love the shape of the west african houses, very organic. I wonder if the designs are by tribe or significant.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry Bonnie, neither have I.


Sorlenna said:


> I've no idea; I've never seen that before at all.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Maybe it was a slowing cooking rice so Julie's method wouldn't work. But saves power if only boiling it.


In India ,when feeding hundreds, they always boiled the rice. Here I just bring it ( 1 cup rice to two cups water) to a boil and turn the heat down or off. It is the same in the rice cooker,only I don't have to check it, as it cooks. More water softer rice.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's all I do too unless I add in cheese and then I just dump in the shredded cheese and stir it up.


Poledra65 said:


> :sm04: Buy a box of quick grits and follow the directions. Gwen may have an actual recipe, or Sorlenna, but for me, that's what I do.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Now that name is a good idea- with just the two of us I expect almost all the meals I cook to do at least two nights. I guess after next week even longer when just for me.


You can always plan to cook 2 meals at once and freeze 1/2. then you can have a variety of frozen meals to alternate between. I do this when I make some things. It is easier for me to make a large pot of Curry as that is what I've always done and freeze several meals at once. Then when DH wants curry, I put on a pot of rice and thaw and heat the Curry. I did that at Thanksgiving time. I froze 4 and we have 2 left. . .so, today seems like a good day and I can take out another, and it gives me room to put in something else. (Maybe I'll get ice cream.)


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Only trouble I found when I have made them- hard to stop eating them!


We must all remember . . 'everything in moderation'.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll check out the stores I usually go to. Is it labeled as "mush" or something else?


jheiens said:


> Gwen, already prepared mush is available in many grocery stores across the country and has been for many years now. Usually near the eggs/bagels and cheeses.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you and same to you KateB.


KateB said:


> To everyone here.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I usually store mine in the fridge- we cannot get the blocks of yeast- have not had it available for a very long time- it's all granulated.


Same here...my mom always used the blocks. I did when first married but haven't seen those here for many years now. Which reminds me, the children wiped me clean out of bread so that's on my to do list today. Also pick up eggs. Haven't decided if we will go to a New Year's Eve party or not. We aren't big on going out at night. But on the other hand I wouldn't mind making one more batch of olliebollen, I sure won't make them just for the 2 of us and I need eggs for those. If we do go we won't be out late. I think this is the first New Year's Eve we are just together. Usually at least one of the kids were here, or extended family. For those of you already in the new year, best wishes for a happy and healthy 2019.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thanks Kate.
> My glass tonight is either water or Coke had been intending to have Moscato but somehow don't fancy it tonight on a day when the most exciting thing to pass my lips was some custard this evening.


Sorry you are unwell. Hope it passes soon.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> A Very Happy New Year to all of you down under. May 2019 bring you Good Health and Happiness.
> 
> I will probably be seeing in the New Year tonight in my dressing gown and jammies! One of my Christmas presents was a jigsaw puzzle and what a time waster that is, I can't leave it alone so nothing else much is getting done!
> I've been living on left overs all week so since DS is coming for supper I best get out and buy something nice.


I love puzzles, but like you can't leave it be, so hesitate to start one. Dd had said we didn't do a puzzle, but with lots of littles running around not too sure it would have been a great idea.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> It is funny reading this now. . . back in the day, both people had to have blood work done here. Dr decided to do mine first and little talk about any concerns. Then he had his talk & blood draw with David. I started leaving the exam room and faded down the wall that I was leaning on. I passed out from the blood draw. At least I did my fainting practice w/o an Audience.
> My husband later becoming a Minister/Pastor sat many down in the front pew of the church with their head down to revive them, so that the ceremony could go on. One guy he sat down 3 times during the service. They already had 2 children together and are still married some 25+ years later; so, it was not a matter of changing his mind ever. Other marriages lasted less than a week, even with counseling. Fear is a terrible thing.


Yes, my DH had the same experience. He started taking smelling salts with him. Plus he always instructed the groom in particular to not lock the knees. He learned that in his army days.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> It is funny reading this now. . . back in the day, both people had to have blood work done here. Dr decided to do mine first and little talk about any concerns. Then he had his talk & blood draw with David. I started leaving the exam room and faded down the wall that I was leaning on. I passed out from the blood draw. At least I did my fainting practice w/o an Audience.
> My husband later becoming a Minister/Pastor sat many down in the front pew of the church with their head down to revive them, so that the ceremony could go on. One guy he sat down 3 times during the service. They already had 2 children together and are still married some 25+ years later; so, it was not a matter of changing his mind ever. Other marriages lasted less than a week, even with counseling. Fear is a terrible thing.


Many years ago when I was nursing the blood transfusion service was visiting our town for 3 days, taking blood from anyone who could get in. Our hospital Matron went about rounding up as many staff as she could to go and donate blood. Guess who was the only one who fainted........yep, Matron. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Each one, in Evelyn's post was a little different- there were something like 60 images that she had posted.


I wonder if they are painted to reflect the family who lives there, like a personal motif, as a coat of arms would do? Very interesting to see. It also brought to mind the saying, "If you live in a round house, no one can back you into a corner." :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Why, in heaven's name, would asbestos be used to clean a grain and for what purpose?
> 
> Ohio Joy


I did a little searching, and it seems that rice has some naturally occurring arsenic, which may be what she meant--the recommendation to wash/soak rice is to allow the arsenic to escape the grains. We usually rinse (especially brown rice) to get any loose husks, dust, etc. off, but I never knew there was another reason for washing it. I did know that the reason we soak beans before cooking is to release some toxin that's in them--but never made a connection to rice. Interesting.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> To everyone here.....


And a Happy Hogmanay to yourself & yours!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Well that's my uncle's funeral over and it all went as well as anything like that can. The minister was very good and everyone said it was a lovely service. Afterwards we all (only 19) went back to DH's golf club for the "purvey" - tea/coffee, sausage rolls, scones & cakes - of which only about half was eaten....the afternoon golfers will make short work of the leftovers I'm sure!
I don't know about you, but I have completely lost the plot as to what day it is and every time I come on here and see "Friday 28th December" at the top of the page I'm back to it being Friday again! :sm16: :sm09: I was even thinking I'd better get the summary sorted for tonight....duh!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well that's my uncle's funeral over and it all went as well as anything like that can. The minister was very good and everyone said it was a lovely service. Afterwards we all (only 19) went back to DH's golf club for the "purvey" - tea/coffee, sausage rolls, scones & cakes - of which only about half was eaten....the afternoon golfers will make short work of the leftovers I'm sure!
> I don't know about you, but I have completely lost the plot as to what day it is and every time I come on here and see "Friday 28th December" at the top of the page I'm back to it being Friday again! :sm16: :sm09: I was even thinking I'd better get the summary sorted for tonight....duh!


Since I've been off work, I have to "ask" the computer or my phone what day it is--very disorienting for me to be off the routine, so I totally know what you mean. I woke up thinking it was Sunday...but that was yesterday. Tomorrow I should be able to sort myself and get into a mindset to get back to "normal," or what passes for that for me. :sm23: The new house shall have a routine, but we aren't there yet by any means.

I'm glad the funeral went well. May your uncle rest in peace.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> To everyone here.....


Same to you and yours! I love this card!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Well that's my uncle's funeral over and it all went as well as anything like that can. The minister was very good and everyone said it was a lovely service. Afterwards we all (only 19) went back to DH's golf club for the "purvey" - tea/coffee, sausage rolls, scones & cakes - of which only about half was eaten....the afternoon golfers will make short work of the leftovers I'm sure!
> I don't know about you, but I have completely lost the plot as to what day it is and every time I come on here and see "Friday 28th December" at the top of the page I'm back to it being Friday again! :sm16: :sm09: I was even thinking I'd better get the summary sorted for tonight....duh!


Glad to hear the funeral went well Kate 
And Ive been thinking it was Saturday ????think we are all creatures of habit , I certainly like to have some kind of routine


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it sounds like the new year is going to come in a bit chilly here????????we are under an extreme cold warning as the wind chills are to be -45 tonight????the bonus is I don't have to go out & both sons are on days off just now so they don't either????????


Now that is cold! Stay warm! Good you don't have to leave the house. The weather is so mixed up here. Pretty chilly last night, but yesterday bright sunshine and a high in the mid 40's. Saturday we got to 57! But today only in the high 30's. I still have some buds on the roses. We haven't cut them down all the way this year like we normally do. I'm going to bring some in and see what happens. Would be crazy if they decided to open up!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> So how is your yarn diet going? Does sound like you will need to find your yarn soon so that you do have more without spoiling your yarn diet.
> I finished last year off just slightly down. But the 6 months on the yarn diet over 3 kgs down (around 100 ounces). Some of that was sold so don't expect to do as well this next 6 months. But would want to get rid of at least 5 Kgs I hope.
> One of KP friends here in Adelaide has decided to join me on a yarn diet.


I haven't bought any for nearly a year now, and while I did use up most of the worsted weight, I still have miles of fingering and lace weight that needs using. I want to design some shawls, but that takes a focus I don't have at the moment (and of course, the pesky issue of not being able to find my yarn, Ha). It is contained within one large plastic tub (I had three, but that was more the heavier yarn taking up space than actual yardage). I kept my yarn inventory from February when I did it, and I will do inventory again when I can get to it to see how much I actually used--right now have no idea! I did find one project I'd been working on (remember that totem pole lace? I had a hat going, on size 0/2mm needles with fingering/sock weight, but I have a long way to go before I can figure how much yarn that will take. So I've done well on restraint from buying but not sure how well I've come along with the actual use. A couple of friends have asked for things I don't have yarn for, so I will need to buy at least two colors (luckily, it's a small project so one skein each should do).


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, glad funeral went well. I can easily forget the day or date. One of the joys of retirement all days are weekends!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I love my cutlery tray. Brett took his out and uses the basket that came with it because it was too fiddly loading it. But unloading is so much easier. I am more likely to load it as used rather than all at once so the fiddliness isn't so obvious.
> 
> Just had a phone call from Vicky and catching up for breakfast on Wednesday with them so they see a bit more of Dad/Granddad before he leaves. They both have a week off that they had blocked out but the blocking out hasn't been necessary so figured that while they are still staying quite they will have an extra visit with David.
> 
> Hopefully I will be feeling better by then. Feeling the best I have all day but have had a sleep and some paracetamol so see what happens later. David will go to Maryanne's to watch the fireworks.


That's my exact thoughts on the cutlery tray. & it gives more room in the dishwasher too. At first I thought I didn't like it but I'm sure glad I got it that way, they wanted $100 extra for the other cutlery rack so I said I would try it this way for a while & if not satisfied I would buy one


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some women actually had a rib or two removed surgically to achieve the narrow waist.


How insane! I'm so glad I have lived in the years of blue jeans & t shirts


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is -49°F - that is a bit chilly. --- sam


I hadn't bothered to convert that as a -40 both C & F are the same & anything after that is just damn cold????????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I bought one just before Christmas and have been wondering whether it was a silly buy and if I should take it back as I have not 1 but 2 slow cookers (a large and small). And I hadn't realised but David had bought a rice cooker recently as well. But everything I read here says I should keep it. And could then get rid of one or both slow cookers.
> 
> David put some shelves in my electrical goods cupboards yesterday so I now have most of my electrical things out and accessible. He is currently working on getting the last set of drawers in the bottom in place. So by the time He leaves next Sunday should have the majority of the stuff I want access to out. So will be OK for the 6 months He is away.
> 
> Maybe I shouldn't say that I was very pleased when one of the men said that if anything went wrong while David was away to give him a ring and He would help me! After the comments about doing without men I'm letting us all down by thinking I might need that help!


I am the same as you. I have a large and small slow cooker along with a rice cooker. I've been hemming and hawing about buying a hot pot. It sounds so good but since I only cook for one most of the time, I wonder if I should.

Sounds like David has been working hard to get things set for you while he's away. Hopefully six months will fly by. It was kind of the man to offer help if needed.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't use it a lot, but I am enjoying it. Have you found a good recipe for scalloped potatoes yet?


I've used the "Cheesy Hashbrown Casserole" recipe, from the Pressure Cooking Today website, and it was good. I also came across one on the Pressure Cooking Fun Facebook page from May 30, 2017 that sounds good too but I haven't made that one yet. Basically you are just cooking the potatoes in the pressure cooker. When done, mix the sauce ingredients together and combine with the potatoes. Put all in a baking dish and put under the oven broiler to melt the cheese(s) and crisp up the top.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you seen these?
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/talvitassut?fbclid=IwAR2ea0F5lwR_aXYV_c-kCRGb5G0AFTfmFpCWVAjPPM6tsQZh2mGrCaPZXrQ


They are beautiful socks. Are you going to make them?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> So how is your yarn diet going? Does sound like you will need to find your yarn soon so that you do have more without spoiling your yarn diet.
> I finished last year off just slightly down. But the 6 months on the yarn diet over 3 kgs down (around 100 ounces). Some of that was sold so don't expect to do as well this next 6 months. But would want to get rid of at least 5 Kgs I hope.
> One of KP friends here in Adelaide has decided to join me on a yarn diet.


I haven't been doing so well as I bought yarn to knit a couple of sweaters. All the slippers & hats I made for Christmas as well as all the mitts I've been doing are from stash but they don't seem to use up that much????
My DILs mom bought GD a little kit that you make pompoms & put them together to create little animals. Only a small amount of yarn came with it. She told GD if she runs out of yarn they could get more at Michaels. GDs response was "Nana, grandma has a "wall" of yarn in the bedroom where I sleep" ????????????. I guess I better get knitting????. There's actually a storage cube unit that has 6 squares 18". So not really a wall although that's not all my stash either????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is difficult- but at least he did look happy.


As long as he looks happy you can st least be thankful for that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> To everyone here.....


Cute. Same to you & your family


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I usually store mine in the fridge- we cannot get the blocks of yeast- have not had it available for a very long time- it's all granulated.


It is the granular stuff that I buy & keep in the freezer. But it is quite fine granules, like fine sugar, not the big stuff like we used to get, that was more like the course sugar we had when I was young but you don't see anymore


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> The articles I looked said putting it frozen into lukewarm liquid was all you needed to do. After all how long is each tiny yeast particle going to need to defrost?


That's what I do


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I wondered exactly the same thing. I know my recipe for the rice cooker said to remove the starch. But rice is a starch so not sure what that meant either.
> 
> Looked at a couple of articles and both said that rinsing makes the rice less sticky. So if you want the rice to be seperate like in Fried rice rinse, if you want it sticky like in Risotto don't rinse. And Basmati should be soaked rather than rinsed.
> In the US (don't know if the case anywhere else) rice is fortified so rinsing losses the added vitamins.
> ...


I've never rinsed rice. We don't eat it that often, it's not something we grew up eating. When I was a young adult, I came home on a weekend & made sweet & sour pork & rice for supper. My step-Dads response was" now we have to have sugar on our meat & eat it with maggots"????needless to say, I didn't cook it for them again. I do cook that for us occasionally 
Do any of you eat wild rice? It's not really rice but some other sort of native grain. I like it & mix it with regular white rice. 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_rice


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just watching a TV programme that I recorded last night about urban animals and part of it was about the flying fox bats in Adelaide. Very interesting - I hadn't realised they were so big.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> It is funny reading this now. . . back in the day, both people had to have blood work done here. Dr decided to do mine first and little talk about any concerns. Then he had his talk & blood draw with David. I started leaving the exam room and faded down the wall that I was leaning on. I passed out from the blood draw. At least I did my fainting practice w/o an Audience.
> My husband later becoming a Minister/Pastor sat many down in the front pew of the church with their head down to revive them, so that the ceremony could go on. One guy he sat down 3 times during the service. They already had 2 children together and are still married some 25+ years later; so, it was not a matter of changing his mind ever. Other marriages lasted less than a week, even with counseling. Fear is a terrible thing.


I,think doing those blood tests before marriage was a good thing. They stopped that 20+ years ago & now there is a resurgence of syphillis . I think had they kept testing it would have cut that down somewhat although now days often people don't get married so still pass on their "treasures"????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I think I mentioned freezing yeast for years. . .just remember to bring what you are using to room temperature before baking. I keep most in the freezer and a little bit in a container in the fridge and keep replenishing it. :sm02:


I don't bring it to room temperature & it always works for me


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry Bonnie, neither have I.


????????I guess I'm a unique soap maker????????

Edit, I've been thinking about what could have been the problem, I wonder if my essential oil wasn't pure & had water in it that reacted with the lye? That's the only explanation I can come up with. Oh, well, I'll see what the soap is like today when I take it out of the mould, if it crumbles I guess I'll just throw it out & go back to a Sorleenas recipe as I like it & it turned out well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I love puzzles, but like you can't leave it be, so hesitate to start one. Dd had said we didn't do a puzzle, but with lots of littles running around not too sure it would have been a great idea.


My GD loves puzzles so we do them when she is here. I have about 8 for here & often we have to do several with them spread across the living room floor because grandpa has to,see before we can put them away


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Many years ago when I was nursing the blood transfusion service was visiting our town for 3 days, taking blood from anyone who could get in. Our hospital Matron went about rounding up as many staff as she could to go and donate blood. Guess who was the only one who fainted........yep, Matron. :sm23: :sm23:


There was a big blood drive when I was going to Tech school, the class who had most participation got a prize. It was funny the biggest guys were the ones who fainted although the 16 gauge needles they used were like fence posts so I'm not surprized????????. I only gave that once, I was quite sick & light headed for a week after for some reason.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> True- but also to the North of Scotland! The Orkney Isles are a bit to the West and not quite as far North. They can be seen from the North Coast- I am wondering if you are thinking of the Faroe Islands?
> 
> o


The article says it's the Scottish subarctic archipelago across the sea from Norway. The writer disembarked at the top of a tiny island called "Unst". She went on to say that it was the most northern and rocky of the Shetland Islands, population 600. To get there, she said, the bus had driven up the length of mainland Shetland, the largest of the 16 populated islands, then crossed on a ferry to the smaller island of Yell, then driven up a snaking road to Yell's tip and a second ferry ride (more of a raft than a boat)to the Island of Unst. She went on to say to get to mainland Shetland, you either take an overnight ferry or a small plane from Aberdeen. The small islands have no police, health clinic or school. Their municipal needs are taken care of in Lerwick, mainland Shetland, population about 7500 and the hub of the festival. Mystery writer, Ann Cleaves, has set a series of murder mysteries in Shetland. Apparently they were made into a series on BBC.

She says Wool Week is incredibly vast and diverse. The program is 8 full days and each day features classes, exhibitions, tours, gatherings, teas and lectures on nearly all the islands. On one day, she counted 54 offerings. On a day tour on the mainland, she saw an exhibition of lace haps (shawls), most of them knitted by schoolchildren, with cobweb-thin yarn, the whole shawl so thin it could pass through a wedding ring.

This sounds like such an amazing place.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I did a little searching, and it seems that rice has some naturally occurring arsenic, which may be what she meant--the recommendation to wash/soak rice is to allow the arsenic to escape the grains. We usually rinse (especially brown rice) to get any loose husks, dust, etc. off, but I never knew there was another reason for washing it. I did know that the reason we soak beans before cooking is to release some toxin that's in them--but never made a connection to rice. Interesting.


I didn't realized the beans were soaked to remove toxins, I just thought it was to soften them to shorten the cooking time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just lifted this from Facebook- my brother Alastair and SIL Jeanette were down at Raglan this morning- definite evidence of recent rains!
> The Bridal Veil Falls!


That is so beautiful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well that's my uncle's funeral over and it all went as well as anything like that can. The minister was very good and everyone said it was a lovely service. Afterwards we all (only 19) went back to DH's golf club for the "purvey" - tea/coffee, sausage rolls, scones & cakes - of which only about half was eaten....the afternoon golfers will make short work of the leftovers I'm sure!
> I don't know about you, but I have completely lost the plot as to what day it is and every time I come on here and see "Friday 28th December" at the top of the page I'm back to it being Friday again! :sm16: :sm09: I was even thinking I'd better get the summary sorted for tonight....duh!


I'm glad all went well, it will be a relief to you that it's over. Now just the house to contend with. Do you have cousins who will help with that?

I find this time of year you never know what day it is. Today seems like Sunday to me for some reason. I tried to call Blue Cross ( our suplimental medical insurance provider) this morning & it was close, DH says, of course they are closed it's New Years Day????????. I haven't had any claims & went to submit for DHs eye exam & glasses & it says my number is not active????. I have a receipt saying I paid so I have to call & ask what gives. The optometrist office tried to submit direct & it wouldn't go through & she thought there was just a glitch in the system, apparently something else is up


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy (belated) Anniversary to you two too!


I missed your anniversary too. Happy Belated Anniversary!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> They are beautiful socks. Are you going to make them?


Probably not, at least not in the near future. I don't have yarn in my stash for that & im not buying TIL I use s bunch more


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

MindyT said:


> DH birthday is today. I'm making some strawberry jam right now before he arises so we can have bagels and cream cheese with home made strawberry jam for brekkie. His favorite. We don't do it often. So it will be a nice surprise. I see thre is a bit of wind up this morning. That will make it slightly unpleasant walking later, maybe it will die down by then. When it is chilly as it is this morning, th wind makes it colder when we walk. We are up about 1,000 in the foothills, so we do get wind if it is around. Happy Sunday to all and it's almost New Years too.


I hope he had a lovely birthday. Wishes for many more.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just watching a TV programme that I recorded last night about urban animals and part of it was about the flying fox bats in Adelaide. Very interesting - I hadn't realised they were so big.


DH was watching a program about them last night. Unbelievable, they have a wingspan of 1.5 meter, you would think a pterodactyl was coming at you if you saw one????. I think the ones in this show were on Sri Lanka


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Well that's my uncle's funeral over and it all went as well as anything like that can. The minister was very good and everyone said it was a lovely service. Afterwards we all (only 19) went back to DH's golf club for the "purvey" - tea/coffee, sausage rolls, scones & cakes - of which only about half was eaten....the afternoon golfers will make short work of the leftovers I'm sure!
> I don't know about you, but I have completely lost the plot as to what day it is and every time I come on here and see "Friday 28th December" at the top of the page I'm back to it being Friday again! :sm16: :sm09: I was even thinking I'd better get the summary sorted for tonight....duh!


I'm pleased everything went well for the funeral. It's nice not to be still waiting for that as you go in to 2019.
Like you I'm completely lost as to what day it is! Roll on next week and everything returns to normal.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Follow the directions on the box. Here it comes in a small round container similar in shape to a smaller size of oatmeal in paperboard ''tube'' shape, i.e., Quaker's oatmeal.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> The article says it's the Scottish subarctic archipelago across the sea from Norway. The writer disembarked at the top of a tiny island called "Unst". She went on to say that it was the most northern and rocky of the Shetland Islands, population 600. To get there, she said, the bus had driven up the length of mainland Shetland, the largest of the 16 populated islands, then crossed on a ferry to the smaller island of Yell, then driven up a snaking road to Yell's tip and a second ferry ride (more of a raft than a boat)to the Island of Unst. She went on to say to get to mainland Shetland, you either take an overnight ferry or a small plane from Aberdeen. The small islands have no police, health clinic or school. Their municipal needs are taken care of in Lerwick, mainland Shetland, population about 7500 and the hub of the festival. Mystery writer, Ann Cleaves, has set a series of murder mysteries in Shetland. Apparently they were made into a series on BBC.
> 
> She says Wool Week is incredibly vast and diverse. The program is 8 full days and each day features classes, exhibitions, tours, gatherings, teas and lectures on nearly all the islands. On one day, she counted 54 offerings. On a day tour on the mainland, she saw an exhibition of lace haps (shawls), most of them knitted by schoolchildren, with cobweb-thin yarn, the whole shawl so thin it could pass through a wedding ring.
> 
> This sounds like such an amazing place.


I read this same article. I'm surprised they can accommodate so many visitors for only a week. Must be a very isolated place to live, I think


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Since DH has been recoverying from his surgery we now eat around 5:30 most days too. Re the yeast....I buy yeast in a jar (for bread machines) and once opened keep it in the refrigerator.


I keep mine in the fridge too. Do you let it come to room temperature before using it? The last time I baked bread, I didn't and the bread wasn't all that great.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> I am enjoying lazing around mornings for these days when I don't have to put breakfast out for the girls. As great as our chef is, I also enjoy cooking for myself.
> 
> Friday I was scheduled to give blood around noon. Got myself ready (was a bit hesitant about driving because it had rained, frozen and then snowed a little on top of ice.) Decided to take trash out before I left and locked myself out! Grrrr. No one home on either side. No phone, no hat or gloves and definitely shoes not good for ice. Decided to walk (very slowly and carefully) about 2 blocks to another housemom, hoping she would be at home. No answer at either door, but car was there. Finally was in, warming up (did I mention it was windy?) and called our maintenance man who has a key. Bless Steve! He came, picked me up and got me in. Must figure out where to hide a key????


You were so lucky to have found shelter. It's a good idea to hide a key. I did that once, fortunately it was in the summer and a locksmith lived behind me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished hat for my great niece last night and am now about halfway through a hat for her youngest brother. Here's her hat. Use #6 weight yarn and free pattern.


Nice hat.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I keep mine in the fridge too. Do you let it come to room temperature before using it? The last time I baked bread, I didn't and the bread wasn't all that great.


Maybe it's getting old?
I just pull mine from the freezer, measure what I need & right back in the freezer. I've found that it makes a difference what flour I use & have recently been buying only Robin Hood- it's expensive so when it comes on sale I buy several bags. If I buy just "store brand" flour it seems it doesn't rise as well. DH says maybe Robin Hood buys better wheat


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Congratulations- you are doing well.
> 
> [I saw a recent video of Fale on Lupe's facebook page yesterday- it was hard to connect with how time, and the illness is ravaging his face.] I guess, at least, I should be glad that he has still to be alive.


It was good that you saw him but sad that he is looking ill.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How does this work ? I keep looking at the Norwegian knitting thimble as its supposed to keep your yarns from tangling but I'm wondering if I will really use it , I'm quite happy just wrapping the yarn round the first and second finger on my right hand and just slightly moving my fingers and needle, it works for me


Interesting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks. I just got a pm for the pattern and since I didn't get it from Ravelry (though it WAS free) I'll post the pattern here in case anyone else would like it. When I tried to go to the website indicated on the pattern I couldn't find it. The pattern is 7 pages long because it has both the mens and womens sizes.


Thanks, Gwen. I've put that in with my "many" favourites.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sam. Also started and finished this hat between late last night and then this afternoon. It's for great niece's brother whose birthday is today (which I had forgotten!) Very, very basic beanie and knitted it in DK weight. Not a very good picture and color is a nice red. ( think on my computer it has a somewhat coral look to it and it is very red actually).


Nice. It shows up coral on my computer too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I use both hands when doing colour work- well Fair Isle is easy as only two colours. The knitting Thimble might be useful when doing more than 2 colours, especially if you can use both hands you might manage 4 colours at once.


I have done four colours at a time- just using my fingers, the ring fits my little finger only- not sure whether or not I will experiment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> What interesting looking houses.


And according to this morning's news they are in dire political straits- forget if it is actually war, but not far from it- sad.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another image I have lifted from Facebook- I am not sure if my friend is in West Africa- they have been travelling a lot in recent years. The houses are quite remarkable.
> 
> Decorated Houses of the Burkino Faso (West Africa)


They really are remarkable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy New Year to Julie, Fran, Cathy, Heather and Denise all of whom will see in the New Year before I get back here I expect. Rest of you still a long way behind so will likely be back.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Thanks - I am trying to get my head around the change of year- I have my two only new calendars up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy New Year to all, whether celebrating shortly to later.
> We're not doing anything special as we were at Tony's yesterday for lunch, games and dinner and Chris and Michael are having a party for friends, Tony and Steve are going to one of their friends.
> Good that you at lest got to see Fale Julie, even though it must really hurt you. As you said he seems happy that may give you some comfort.
> All stay well and safe.


Thanks - Mary- there is of course the inevitable wonder - would he even know me now?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Just found this on "The Whoot." Thought it maybe of interest to some of you.
> 
> http://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/recipes/cloud-bread-gluten-free


That looks so good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> A Very Happy New Year to all of you down under. May 2019 bring you Good Health and Happiness.
> 
> I will probably be seeing in the New Year tonight in my dressing gown and jammies! One of my Christmas presents was a jigsaw puzzle and what a time waster that is, I can't leave it alone so nothing else much is getting done!
> I've been living on left overs all week so since DS is coming for supper I best get out and buy something nice.


 :sm24: That must have been a large pot full!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> I was thinking the problem in rice was arsenic. I believe that is found in some weed killers. According to Consumers' Report, the least was found in the brown basmati rice at Trader Joe's.
> 
> A very happy new year to all wherever you are and whenever it is.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> They do similar in India (painted houses) the design is worked into the cement and then details painted/washed on. In India they use a lot of light pink and cream color; their buildings are square and multi leveled. I love the shape of the west african houses, very organic. I wonder if the designs are by tribe or significant.


Not sure.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Off to bed I go, have a lot to do in the morning with Banks etc. Hopefully my friend will be arriving around noon time, plus I've been searching online for a walk-in clinic as my foot is bothering me. It's a patchy red medium size spot with bumps, lol! Best way for me to explain it, plus it's really itchy. Normally I would say with the itchiness that it's getting better but I don't know what to think. Last time I went the doctor said I'd have swelling possibly of the rest of my life, but this rash is bothering me so off I go once again.
> 
> If only I hadn't gone up that ladder........Grrrrrrr.... yes I need my head examined.......
> ????????????????????????????????????


Sorry to hear that, Lynnette. I hope you can find a walk-in clinic today. It's better to have it looked at right away.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I wish all of you a very Healthy and Happy New Year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Same here...my mom always used the blocks. I did when first married but haven't seen those here for many years now. Which reminds me, the children wiped me clean out of bread so that's on my to do list today. Also pick up eggs. Haven't decided if we will go to a New Year's Eve party or not. We aren't big on going out at night. But on the other hand I wouldn't mind making one more batch of olliebollen, I sure won't make them just for the 2 of us and I need eggs for those. If we do go we won't be out late. I think this is the first New Year's Eve we are just together. Usually at least one of the kids were here, or extended family. For those of you already in the new year, best wishes for a happy and healthy 2019.


 :sm24: Thanks- I wonder if you have headed out? I am debating a batch of bread buns- my preference at the moment is for buns with a cube of cheese in the middle. But already it is sticky- maybe 24*C.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I wonder if they are painted to reflect the family who lives there, like a personal motif, as a coat of arms would do? Very interesting to see. It also brought to mind the saying, "If you live in a round house, no one can back you into a corner." :sm23:


I have no idea! But am concerned about the Civil Unrest mentioned in the news this morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I did a little searching, and it seems that rice has some naturally occurring arsenic, which may be what she meant--the recommendation to wash/soak rice is to allow the arsenic to escape the grains. We usually rinse (especially brown rice) to get any loose husks, dust, etc. off, but I never knew there was another reason for washing it. I did know that the reason we soak beans before cooking is to release some toxin that's in them--but never made a connection to rice. Interesting.


I believe this is most important with the Red Kidney Bean- they need several changes of water to get rid of the toxin(s) in them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How insane! I'm so glad I have lived in the years of blue jeans & t shirts


It was rather crazy- and of course led to a lot of complications in childbirth.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> As long as he looks happy you can st least be thankful for that


 :sm24: That is true.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It is the granular stuff that I buy & keep in the freezer. But it is quite fine granules, like fine sugar, not the big stuff like we used to get, that was more like the course sugar we had when I was young but you don't see anymore


Ours varies a bit, whether or not it is intended for hand baking, or machine baking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There was a big blood drive when I was going to Tech school, the class who had most participation got a prize. It was funny the biggest guys were the ones who fainted although the 16 gauge needles they used were like fence posts so I'm not surprized????????. I only gave that once, I was quite sick & light headed for a week after for some reason.


I persevered for a year or two- but also would be light headed and feeling quite strange for a number of days after.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> The article says it's the Scottish subarctic archipelago across the sea from Norway. The writer disembarked at the top of a tiny island called "Unst". She went on to say that it was the most northern and rocky of the Shetland Islands, population 600. To get there, she said, the bus had driven up the length of mainland Shetland, the largest of the 16 populated islands, then crossed on a ferry to the smaller island of Yell, then driven up a snaking road to Yell's tip and a second ferry ride (more of a raft than a boat)to the Island of Unst. She went on to say to get to mainland Shetland, you either take an overnight ferry or a small plane from Aberdeen. The small islands have no police, health clinic or school. Their municipal needs are taken care of in Lerwick, mainland Shetland, population about 7500 and the hub of the festival. Mystery writer, Ann Cleaves, has set a series of murder mysteries in Shetland. Apparently they were made into a series on BBC.
> 
> She says Wool Week is incredibly vast and diverse. The program is 8 full days and each day features classes, exhibitions, tours, gatherings, teas and lectures on nearly all the islands. On one day, she counted 54 offerings. On a day tour on the mainland, she saw an exhibition of lace haps (shawls), most of them knitted by schoolchildren, with cobweb-thin yarn, the whole shawl so thin it could pass through a wedding ring.
> 
> This sounds like such an amazing place.


That sounds pretty spot on to how I understand the Isles!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is so beautiful.


 :sm24: (re, the Burkina Faso houses)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I read this same article. I'm surprised they can accommodate so many visitors for only a week. Must be a very isolated place to live, I think


It is isolated- but they have a very strong sense of community.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It was good that you saw him but sad that he is looking ill.


Thanks Liz! It does point out rather drastically how ham strung I am.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> They really are remarkable.


 :sm24: (re: the Burkina Faso houses)


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I usually store mine in the fridge- we cannot get the blocks of yeast- have not had it available for a very long time- it's all granulated.


Many healthfood stores carry 1# bags or more to save on cost. . . this is what I get and keep filling other containers. Freezing most and keeping 1 in the fridge. :sm02:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't realized the beans were soaked to remove toxins, I just thought it was to soften them to shorten the cooking time.


So did I.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> It would also work well if you were travelling through the day (as long as you haven't to carry it). Get to the end of the days travel and there you have cooked rice.
> 
> We have something similar here that you start the cooking early for just a short period and then put it into something that continues on the cooking. https://reductionrevolution.com.au/products/energy-efficient-slow-cooker-thermal-cooker for an idea. I don't have one but David keeps suggesting I get one. An updated version of the bed :sm01:


Sounds like a great idea to take traveling by car or camel.lol get 2 . . rice in one, meat & or veggies in other. :sm24: :sm24: It sounds just like the bed method. I notice when newer techniques came in your gram went with the newer ways. I bet she liked it better. :sm02:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe it's getting old?
> I just pull mine from the freezer, measure what I need & right back in the freezer. I've found that it makes a difference what flour I use & have recently been buying only Robin Hood- it's expensive so when it comes on sale I buy several bags. If I buy just "store brand" flour it seems it doesn't rise as well. DH says maybe Robin Hood buys better wheat


It could have been. I have a new one in the fridge now. I also buy Robin Hood. My SIL has a friend who works at a flour mill and she just bought a huge bag of flour. She says because it's so fresh, it's certainly made a difference in her baking. You can't tell by me though - she didn't give me any of her Christmas baking this year. :sm23:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

martina said:


> Happy New Year to all, whether celebrating shortly to later.
> We're not doing anything special as we were at Tony's yesterday for lunch, games and dinner and Chris and Michael are having a party for friends, Tony and Steve are going to one of their friends.
> Good that you at lest got to see Fale Julie, even though it must really hurt you. As you said he seems happy that may give you some comfort.
> All stay well and safe.


I say happy New Year to all also. . . Out with the old. . . in with the new. I have spent today so far cleaning out old stuff, as the sun is shining brightly and tomorrow we will hunker down to snow and possible rain. I started cleaning out the corners and boy does it feel good.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone, thank you for your good wishes to we downunder folks. 
It is a joy to be a part of our special tea party, and every day I look forward to seeing what everyone is upto. 
We stayed up and saw 2019 come in. The tv showed the great fireworks display going off on our Sky Tower in CBD of Auckland.
They also had laser lighting on our harbour bridge in unison with the SkyTower display, a good watch. 
May 2019, bring us all good things in our lives. God bless each and every one of you wonderful people.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Mary (Pacer)? I want to send her a PM but when I went to search, it couldn't find her.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

angelam said:


> A Very Happy New Year to all of you down under. May 2019 bring you Good Health and Happiness.
> 
> I will probably be seeing in the New Year tonight in my dressing gown and jammies! One of my Christmas presents was a jigsaw puzzle and what a time waster that is, I can't leave it alone so nothing else much is getting done!
> I've been living on left overs all week so since DS is coming for supper I best get out and buy something nice.


Don't think of it as a time waster, it entertains you and keeps your mind sharp. I don't feel guilty in the least; I bought 6 x 500 piece puzzles for the family for when one needs to settle down and have quiet thoughts. I watched at several care homes, how much joy it brought to seniors and they actually socialized around the puzzle.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

machriste said:


> I was thinking the problem in rice was arsenic. I believe that is found in some weed killers. According to Consumers' Report, the least was found in the brown basmati rice at Trader Joe's.
> 
> A very happy new year to all wherever you are and whenever it is.


That may have been it, and I got confused. . .they are both deadly.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Does anyone do the online jigsaw puzzles? https://thejigsawpuzzles.com/ I do this one every day. I only do up to 150 pieces. Screens too small to do more pieces. https://www.jigsawplanet.com/ This is another site I sometimes use.


Pearls Girls said:


> Don't think of it as a time waster, it entertains you and keeps your mind sharp. I don't feel guilty in the least; I bought 6 x 500 piece puzzles for the family for when one needs to settle down and have quiet thoughts. I watched at several care homes, how much joy it brought to seniors and they actually socialized around the puzzle.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy New Year.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

budasha said:


> Has anyone heard from Mary (Pacer)? I want to send her a PM but when I went to search, it couldn't find her.


Look again, it is there. :sm02: You cannot unsub from Paradise.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'll check out the stores I usually go to. Is it labeled as "mush" or something else?


I buy straight cornmeal in a round box. I often cook in a double boiler as I'm not very good at "watch Pot". I guess I need to use up some planned overs first before I introduce something else. I'm glad to have them on a day like today when I am eager to toss as much as I can. DH had a nice LapTop, that he hasn't been able to use for a couple of years; maybe a grandchild would like it instead??? I'm desperate to be able to do some of my stuff when I can find it. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> I wonder if they are painted to reflect the family who lives there, like a personal motif, as a coat of arms would do? Very interesting to see. It also brought to mind the saying, "If you live in a round house, no one can back you into a corner." :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Has anyone heard from Mary (Pacer)? I want to send her a PM but when I went to search, it couldn't find her.


Go to User list and type in pacer Liz , it definitely comes up as I've just tried it


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jinx said:


> Look again, it is there. :sm02: You cannot unsub from Paradise.


Thanks, I found her. I went into search rather than user list.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Go to User list and type in pacer Liz , it definitely comes up as I've just tried it


Thanks, I did it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't realized the beans were soaked to remove toxins, I just thought it was to soften them to shorten the cooking time.


Me either.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> So did I.


Me too! Makes me wonder about Instant Pots and supposedly not needing to soak overnight?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

angelam said:


> Many years ago when I was nursing the blood transfusion service was visiting our town for 3 days, taking blood from anyone who could get in. Our hospital Matron went about rounding up as many staff as she could to go and donate blood. Guess who was the only one who fainted........yep, Matron. :sm23: :sm23:


My DS's 1st grade teacher decided to take the kids to the hospital for a field trip. Teacher decided she would be a guinea pig and let them draw some blood from her (It was totally unnecessary.) I drove as a chaperone as most parents worked outside the home. A boy in front of me started moving toward me. I caught him and lowered him to the floor, stating that Bobbie was down & out. The (stupid) teacher wasn't even paying attention. That all stopped quickly, the room was cleared, Bobbie was taken care of and the tour ended. They offered the kids refreshments after. I think only 1 or 2 kids had any food or drink. :sm02:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks - Mary- there is of course the inevitable wonder - would he even know me now?


Possibly not, Julie, many with dementia don't remember even the loved ones they live with, very sad.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Jigsaw puzzles aren’t a waste of time, they keep your mind and fingers working.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> And a Happy Hogmanay to yourself & yours!


Do you carry smoking Rosemary around the house? Do you share the whiskey? Do you carry burning torches? Do you read the fireplace ashes? 
This is the first time I have encountered this word ,so looked it up. What traditions if any are carried out???


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

KateB said:


> Well that's my uncle's funeral over and it all went as well as anything like that can. The minister was very good and everyone said it was a lovely service. Afterwards we all (only 19) went back to DH's golf club for the "purvey" - tea/coffee, sausage rolls, scones & cakes - of which only about half was eaten....the afternoon golfers will make short work of the leftovers I'm sure!
> I don't know about you, but I have completely lost the plot as to what day it is and every time I come on here and see "Friday 28th December" at the top of the page I'm back to it being Friday again! :sm16: :sm09: I was even thinking I'd better get the summary sorted for tonight....duh!


Too many holidays in a row can be daunting. I've thought it was the weekend all last week. I also wished everyone a Happy New Year last night. . . I may be daffy, but got it worked out today. It is still 2018 until tomorrow Ha,Ha, Ha, LOL I wonder how many else would admit to the same confusion.
When I worked outside as a caregiver, I always asked to work Holidays as I didn't mind there were Christmas activities at everyplace that I had connection to.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad all went well, it will be a relief to you that it's over. Now just the house to contend with. Do you have cousins who will help with that?
> 
> I find this time of year you never know what day it is. Today seems like Sunday to me for some reason. I tried to call Blue Cross ( our suplimental medical insurance provider) this morning & it was close, DH says, of course they are closed it's New Years Day????????. I haven't had any claims & went to submit for DHs eye exam & glasses & it says my number is not active????. I have a receipt saying I paid so I have to call & ask what gives. The optometrist office tried to submit direct & it wouldn't go through & she thought there was just a glitch in the system, apparently something else is up


No, no cousins, other than my SIL I'm it! Joyce (my SIL) works full time and although she did offer her help I'm not going to take her up on it. Once I get the rubbish cleared out (and there's not too much of that as Joyce and I did a big clear out after my aunt died in 2017) I'll get the British Heart Foundation to come and clear the rest of the house. Seemingly they will clear it all only charging you if there are things they can't sell in their charity shops - I know there will be (old beds, etc) but I'm quite happy to pay to get them taken away.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never rinsed rice. We don't eat it that often, it's not something we grew up eating.  When I was a young adult, I came home on a weekend & made sweet & sour pork & rice for supper. My step-Dads response was" now we have to have sugar on our meat & eat it with maggots"????needless to say, I didn't cook it for them again. I do cook that for us occasionally
> Do any of you eat wild rice? It's not really rice but some other sort of native grain. I like it & mix it with regular white rice.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_rice


I found that I liked mixing black (wild), brown and white rice together and then cook the blend. :sm24: :sm24: 
Canadians use black rice.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> I am the same as you. I have a large and small slow cooker along with a rice cooker. I've been hemming and hawing about buying a hot pot. It sounds so good but since I only cook for one most of the time, I wonder if I should.
> 
> Sounds like David has been working hard to get things set for you while he's away. Hopefully six months will fly by. It was kind of the man to offer help if needed.


An Instant pot should give you more time for hand work. I've tried a roast and a mac & cheese in my instant pot last week :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Do you carry smoking Rosemary around the house? Do you share the whiskey? Do you carry burning torches? Do you read the fireplace ashes?
> This is the first time I have encountered this word ,so looked it up. What traditions if any are carried out???


Interesting traditions. My family are Scottish so we did the first foot over the threshold at Hogmanay. My father was picked to be the first foot, carrying a lump of coal to the neighbours homes. We have a DVD of family gatherings from 1950s-70s and one shows us carrying lighted candles around my aunts house at New Year. The whiskey was always in abundance too.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It is the granular stuff that I buy & keep in the freezer. But it is quite fine granules, like fine sugar, not the big stuff like we used to get, that was more like the course sugar we had when I was young but you don't see anymore


funny how it is loaded with static electricity when real cold :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Many healthfood stores carry 1# bags or more to save on cost. . . this is what I get and keep filling other containers. Freezing most and keeping 1 in the fridge. :sm02:


Because that is what you have in the US, very definitely does not mean we have the same.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Do you carry smoking Rosemary around the house? Do you share the whiskey? Do you carry burning torches? Do you read the fireplace ashes?
> This is the first time I have encountered this word ,so looked it up. What traditions if any are carried out???


Hogmanay is the day before the new year begins (31st December in other words!) and all you could want to learn about it is here. https://www.bbc.co.uk/newsround/38477036


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy New Year.


Thanks Rookie!

Any word yet about your house sale?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Rookie!
> 
> Any word yet about your house sale?


Still waiting on this most recent inspector's report.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Possibly not, Julie, many with dementia don't remember even the loved ones they live with, very sad.


Especially when me with my marbles, is having difficulty recognising him with all the changes.

I know it can be one of the most unsettling things about the illness.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Too many holidays in a row can be daunting. I've thought it was the weekend all last week. I also wished everyone a Happy New Year last night. . . I may be daffy, but got it worked out today. It is still 2018 until tomorrow Ha,Ha, Ha, LOL I wonder how many else would admit to the same confusion.
> When I worked outside as a caregiver, I always asked to work Holidays as I didn't mind there were Christmas activities at everyplace that I had connection to.


It has been 2019 here for 8 and a half hours.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe it's getting old?
> I just pull mine from the freezer, measure what I need & right back in the freezer. I've found that it makes a difference what flour I use & have recently been buying only Robin Hood- it's expensive so when it comes on sale I buy several bags. If I buy just "store brand" flour it seems it doesn't rise as well. DH says maybe Robin Hood buys better wheat


There are different wheats. Some are harder and some are soft; summer or winter wheat. I often wondered if it had to do with the way it was grown. There are flours made for bread, and flours made for cakes. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, no cousins, other than my SIL I'm it! Joyce (my SIL) works full time and although she did offer her help I'm not going to take her up on it. Once I get the rubbish cleared out (and there's not too much of that as Joyce and I did a big clear out after my aunt died in 2017) I'll get the British Heart Foundation to come and clear the rest of the house. Seemingly they will clear it all only charging you if there are things they can't sell in their charity shops - I know there will be (old beds, etc) but I'm quite happy to pay to get them taken away.


I do hope it all is accomplished smoothly.

The Hospice Shops are a good option here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Still waiting on this most recent inspector's report.


Will keep fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There was a big blood drive when I was going to Tech school, the class who had most participation got a prize. It was funny the biggest guys were the ones who fainted although the 16 gauge needles they used were like fence posts so I'm not surprized????????. I only gave that once, I was quite sick & light headed for a week after for some reason.


Blood draw or (Blood letting) is what killed President George Washington.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> There are different wheats. Some are harder and some are soft; summer or winter wheat. I often wondered if it had to do with the way it was grown. There are flours made for bread, and flours made for cakes. :sm24:


It has more to do with the amount of gluten occurring naturally in the different varieties. The more Gluten the better the rise with the yeast.

A Cake flour is low Gluten.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Wellllllll. . .my caregiver's boss just called they are done on Sunday. The girl is moving and out of my neighborhood. She has no reliable transportation. (she hasn't all along)
Soooooo. . . as of Sunday, we have no caregivers again. The present one has been calling Social Services from here everyday and found out that she is losing some services as she works. She called and got free wood delivered to the place she was living just before Christmas, because she qualifies. She was living in a house with many other people all couchsurfing. 
And I am setting up major surgeries for myself coming up.
Need all the prayers and help I can get, at present time.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Don't think of it as a time waster, it entertains you and keeps your mind sharp. I don't feel guilty in the least; I bought 6 x 500 piece puzzles for the family for when one needs to settle down and have quiet thoughts. I watched at several care homes, how much joy it brought to seniors and they actually socialized around the puzzle.


Ha ha! Believe me I don't feel guilty about wasting time, I tell myself it's still Christmas and therefore holiday time!

In addition I have just taken over a beautiful oak dresser from my daughter. She is having a new kitchen and it doesn't fit in with the new plans, so DSIL and DGS brought that over this morning. The shelving unit I had is being passed on to DS but they couldn't get that in to the Land Rover so it is currently residing in my garage. I've had to unload all those shelves (9 of them) and now I need to re-home everything in the dresser. A job for tomorrow.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jinx said:


> Does anyone do the online jigsaw puzzles? https://thejigsawpuzzles.com/ I do this one every day. I only do up to 150 pieces. Screens too small to do more pieces. https://www.jigsawplanet.com/ This is another site I sometimes use.


Yes, I've done those in the past though I never seem to have time these days.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Wellllllll. . .my caregiver's boss just called they are done on Sunday. The girl is moving and out of my neighborhood. She has no reliable transportation. (she hasn't all along)
> Soooooo. . . as of Sunday, we have no caregivers again. The present one has been calling Social Services from here everyday and found out that she is losing some services as she works. She called and got free wood delivered to the place she was living just before Christmas, because she qualifies. She was living in a house with many other people all couchsurfing.
> And I am setting up major surgeries for myself coming up.
> Need all the prayers and help I can get, at present time.


Prayers you get help quickly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> My DS's 1st grade teacher decided to take the kids to the hospital for a field trip. Teacher decided she would be a guinea pig and let them draw some blood from her (It was totally unnecessary.) I drove as a chaperone as most parents worked outside the home. A boy in front of me started moving toward me. I caught him and lowered him to the floor, stating that Bobbie was down & out. The (stupid) teacher wasn't even paying attention. That all stopped quickly, the room was cleared, Bobbie was taken care of and the tour ended. They offered the kids refreshments after. I think only 1 or 2 kids had any food or drink. :sm02:


We used to do a tour of the lab & X-ray for Grade ones. We had some special X-rays we kept just for that- a badly broken arm, a chest showing a coin swallowed by a child & a pregnant mom at term- very old before ultrasound to see if pelvis big enough for delivery. In the lab they looked in the microscope at a blood smear & at microbiology plates growing Step throat & a patient getting blood taken if they wanted & the patient ( often someone in the tours grandparent) was willing. They all seemed to like it. I don't think we ever had anyone faint


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Will keep fingers and toes crossed.


Don't do that...you won't be able to knit, type, or walk!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, no cousins, other than my SIL I'm it! Joyce (my SIL) works full time and although she did offer her help I'm not going to take her up on it. Once I get the rubbish cleared out (and there's not too much of that as Joyce and I did a big clear out after my aunt died in 2017) I'll get the British Heart Foundation to come and clear the rest of the house. Seemingly they will clear it all only charging you if there are things they can't sell in their charity shops - I know there will be (old beds, etc) but I'm quite happy to pay to get them taken away.


Good there is a service like that to take the work off you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Wellllllll. . .my caregiver's boss just called they are done on Sunday. The girl is moving and out of my neighborhood. She has no reliable transportation. (she hasn't all along)
> Soooooo. . . as of Sunday, we have no caregivers again. The present one has been calling Social Services from here everyday and found out that she is losing some services as she works. She called and got free wood delivered to the place she was living just before Christmas, because she qualifies. She was living in a house with many other people all couchsurfing.
> And I am setting up major surgeries for myself coming up.
> Need all the prayers and help I can get, at present time.


That does not sound good. Bad timing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Ha ha! Believe me I don't feel guilty about wasting time, I tell myself it's still Christmas and therefore holiday time!
> 
> In addition I have just taken over a beautiful oak dresser from my daughter. She is having a new kitchen and it doesn't fit in with the new plans, so DSIL and DGS brought that over this morning. The shelving unit I had is being passed on to DS but they couldn't get that in to the Land Rover so it is currently residing in my garage. I've had to unload all those shelves (9 of them) and now I need to re-home everything in the dresser. A job for tomorrow.


All up it sounds good- (procrastination? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: )


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hogmanay is the day before the new year begins (31st December in other words!) and all you could want to learn about it is here. https://www.bbc.co.uk/newsround/38477036


My DS went to Scotland 3 years ago so he could be there for Hogmanay. He loved Scotland & was there 3 weeks


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Don't do that...you won't be able to knit, type, or walk!


 :sm23: Well maybe figuratively!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Wellllllll. . .my caregiver's boss just called they are done on Sunday. The girl is moving and out of my neighborhood. She has no reliable transportation. (she hasn't all along)
> Soooooo. . . as of Sunday, we have no caregivers again. The present one has been calling Social Services from here everyday and found out that she is losing some services as she works. She called and got free wood delivered to the place she was living just before Christmas, because she qualifies. She was living in a house with many other people all couchsurfing.
> And I am setting up major surgeries for myself coming up.
> Need all the prayers and help I can get, at present time.


Oh dear, this does not sound good for you and your DH. Do you have some help while you will be having your surgeries? Do you have specific OR date? Prayers will be for sure for you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been 2019 here for 8 and a half hours.


& still 8 1/2 hours of 2018 left here


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have not so far had to wait until it came to room temperature. I do however use a bread machine though I don't know if that made any difference.


budasha said:


> I keep mine in the fridge too. Do you let it come to room temperature before using it? The last time I baked bread, I didn't and the bread wasn't all that great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & still 8 1/2 hours of 2018 left here


We are just about as far apart as possible!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely card Kate - here's hoping the new year brings all good things to you and yours. --- sam



KateB said:


> To everyone here.....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearl, not good about the caregiver, they sure didn’t give you much notice. I hope you can find some help quickly.

Jeanette ????????the sale goes through soon

We went out to my sisters cabin for a visit this morning, then I made a quick run to town for some bread & milk while the truck was still warm . It’s still really cold out but sunny


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pearl, not good about the caregiver, they sure didn't give you much notice. I hope you can find some help quickly.
> 
> Jeanette ????????the sale goes through soon
> 
> We went out to my sisters cabin for a visit this morning, then I made a quick run to town for some bread & milk while the truck was still warm . It's still really cold out but sunny


Perhaps when you CAN see the sun, it is a reminder that Spring will happen (eventually)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> Wellllllll. . .my caregiver's boss just called they are done on Sunday. The girl is moving and out of my neighborhood. She has no reliable transportation. (she hasn't all along)
> Soooooo. . . as of Sunday, we have no caregivers again. The present one has been calling Social Services from here everyday and found out that she is losing some services as she works. She called and got free wood delivered to the place she was living just before Christmas, because she qualifies. She was living in a house with many other people all couchsurfing.
> And I am setting up major surgeries for myself coming up.
> Need all the prayers and help I can get, at present time.


I think its terrible that you are not getting all the help you need , your so called social services are really letting you down , can you not write to who ever represents your area sorry not sure what they are called in America , here we can write to our member of parliement and if they are good at their job they will look into helping you with your problem , hopefully you have someone like that in your area


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I am glad the funeral went well. always a sad time. do you have grave side services also? --- sam



KateB said:


> Well that's my uncle's funeral over and it all went as well as anything like that can. The minister was very good and everyone said it was a lovely service. Afterwards we all (only 19) went back to DH's golf club for the "purvey" - tea/coffee, sausage rolls, scones & cakes - of which only about half was eaten....the afternoon golfers will make short work of the leftovers I'm sure!
> I don't know about you, but I have completely lost the plot as to what day it is and every time I come on here and see "Friday 28th December" at the top of the page I'm back to it being Friday again! :sm16: :sm09: I was even thinking I'd better get the summary sorted for tonight....duh!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up and now fixing dinner; rolled up cooked chicken, cheddar cheese and salsa in tortillas, put more cheese and salsa on top and popped it in the oven. I'm _sure_ it won't be anywhere as tasty as Sorlenna's tortillas or enchiladas but will fill the bill for tonight. Weather is playing havoc with the atheritis so not doing much. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

every time I try to download the pattern internet explorer shuts down. I really don't like internet explorer but until Ron gets here to change be back to chrome I will put up with it. --- sam



budasha said:


> They are beautiful socks. Are you going to make them?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

growing up we always kept the key on a nail beside the door. --- sam



budasha said:


> You were so lucky to have found shelter. It's a good idea to hide a key. I did that once, fortunately it was in the summer and a locksmith lived behind me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have the jigsaw puzzles.com up all the time. I usually don't get one a day. I do 200 pieces. I have no idea why. I also like the ability to do it as a round puzzle. --- sam



jinx said:


> Does anyone do the online jigsaw puzzles? https://thejigsawpuzzles.com/ I do this one every day. I only do up to 150 pieces. Screens too small to do more pieces. https://www.jigsawplanet.com/ This is another site I sometimes use.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm23: Well maybe figuratively!


I'll take that anytime.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone and Happy Hogmanay Kate, just over 1 hour of 2018 left here.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Happy New Year to all. Very quiet night for me ad I unintentionally gave myself a very severe headache, which bordered on migraine for quite a while. Realized this morning that I had possibly caused it by very little hydration yesterday along with no caffeine at all. Today I intend to hydrate to the max as I need to be well for work tomorrow.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy New Year to all. Very quiet night for me ad I unintentionally gave myself a very severe headache, which bordered on migraine for quite a while. Realized this morning that I had possibly caused it by very little hydration yesterday along with no caffeine at all. Today I intend to hydrate to the max as I need to be well for work tomorrow.


Sorry to hear that, yes with the heat in our part of the world hydration is important. Do hope you feel much better soon. Happy 2019 to you too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> I am glad the funeral went well. always a sad time. do you have grave side services also? --- sam


No, it was a service in the crematorium.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I have the jigsaw puzzles.com up all the time. I usually don't get one a day. I do 200 pieces. I have no idea why. I also like the ability to do it as a round puzzle. --- sam


 I think I have done at least the featured puzzle every day for over 2 years. If I dislike the picture I only do 20 or 50 pieces. I do not want to break my record. The spiral ones really make me think. My mind does not think well in the round.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll take that anytime.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Happy New Year everyone and Happy Hogmanay Kate, just over 1 hour of 2018 left here.


You are there now! by four minutes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy New Year to all. Very quiet night for me ad I unintentionally gave myself a very severe headache, which bordered on migraine for quite a while. Realized this morning that I had possibly caused it by very little hydration yesterday along with no caffeine at all. Today I intend to hydrate to the max as I need to be well for work tomorrow.


Hopefully that is all that is causing it! Is the flooding in Queensland to your North?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

angelam said:


> Ha ha! Believe me I don't feel guilty about wasting time, I tell myself it's still Christmas and therefore holiday time!
> 
> In addition I have just taken over a beautiful oak dresser from my daughter. She is having a new kitchen and it doesn't fit in with the new plans, so DSIL and DGS brought that over this morning. The shelving unit I had is being passed on to DS but they couldn't get that in to the Land Rover so it is currently residing in my garage. I've had to unload all those shelves (9 of them) and now I need to re-home everything in the dresser. A job for tomorrow.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Because that is what you have in the US, very definitely does not mean we have the same.


I am sorry you do not have the same privilege to buy in bulk, where you live. It almost sounds like we might sometimes live in two different worlds. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That's all I do too unless I add in cheese and then I just dump in the shredded cheese and stir it up.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> To everyone here.....


And to you also!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> E likes Gruffalo, she has a number of books.
> 
> Face timed them today-well Vicky said she was going to ring but E said can we Facetime (Skype between Apple products). Didn't get much from here but we then got a shot of G sitting on Es back as she was on the floor. G had just climbed on and sat on her.


Lol, who needs a chair when you have a sister. :sm04:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy New Year! :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

angelam said:


> Yes, I've done those in the past though I never seem to have time these days.


At least doing puzzles on line doesn't require any storage of puzzle boxes. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DS went to Scotland 3 years ago so he could be there for Hogmanay. He loved Scotland & was there 3 weeks


Does the holiday celebration last 3 weeks or did he do visiting and touring?
:sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I am sorry you do not have the same privilege to buy in bulk, where you live. It almost sounds like we might sometimes live in two different worlds. :sm02:


That would be pretty much how it is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy New Year! :sm24:


And to you, Kate, and your grandchildren, and all the rest of your family.

Glad that the funeral was okay- you can go back to normal now.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pearl, not good about the caregiver, they sure didn't give you much notice. I hope you can find some help quickly.
> 
> Care giver wanted to quit today. She has worked less than 30 days for 2-4-6 hours. This is the last of 2018. Her boss told her she had to work through Sunday. I'll be surprised if she ever shows up. Who knows. . . she didn't say anything to me. She said see you tomorrow and shortly after called her boss and not working for us anymore. . . No reliable transportation ever, since the beginning, and she is worried about going out in snow. The boss said she moved to another neighborhood in another direction. Boss said she will try to find her work there in her new neighborhood. ????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Indeed I do hope this may be a better year than 2018 proved to be!!!!


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think its terrible that you are not getting all the help you need , your so called social services are really letting you down , can you not write to who ever represents your area sorry not sure what they are called in America , here we can write to our member of parliement and if they are good at their job they will look into helping you with your problem , hopefully you have someone like that in your area


I agree, I hope there is someone you can go to to raise hell & get you some help


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy New Year to all. Very quiet night for me ad I unintentionally gave myself a very severe headache, which bordered on migraine for quite a while. Realized this morning that I had possibly caused it by very little hydration yesterday along with no caffeine at all. Today I intend to hydrate to the max as I need to be well for work tomorrow.


I hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Does the holiday celebration last 3 weeks or did he do visiting and touring?
> :sm02:


No, he rented a car & toured all over. He got a bad cold shortly after arriving there so didn't do as much partying as planned????????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And Happy New Year to those in the UK- about 40 minutes into 2019.

Started on a good note re finishing things. 8 1/2 hours into the new year I finished my first project for the year. So a positive start towards continuing to stash bust.

Feeling a lot better today- tired and aching but gut feels OK. Even had a couple of slices of toast.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well that's my uncle's funeral over and it all went as well as anything like that can. The minister was very good and everyone said it was a lovely service. Afterwards we all (only 19) went back to DH's golf club for the "purvey" - tea/coffee, sausage rolls, scones & cakes - of which only about half was eaten....the afternoon golfers will make short work of the leftovers I'm sure!
> I don't know about you, but I have completely lost the plot as to what day it is and every time I come on here and see "Friday 28th December" at the top of the page I'm back to it being Friday again! :sm16: :sm09: I was even thinking I'd better get the summary sorted for tonight....duh!


Glad the funeral went OK. 
If you wanted a summary from me you wouldn't have got one- so far I have nothing in it! Not sure if nothing or missed something. But early in the week it will appear again somewhere to remind me.
I was going to say I will spend a lot of the next month muddled as many things don't go on in January but with starting E on Tuesdays and G on Fridays next week that will keep me pretty much on track!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't been doing so well as I bought yarn to knit a couple of sweaters. All the slippers & hats I made for Christmas as well as all the mitts I've been doing are from stash but they don't seem to use up that much????
> My DILs mom bought GD a little kit that you make pompoms & put them together to create little animals. Only a small amount of yarn came with it. She told GD if she runs out of yarn they could get more at Michaels. GDs response was "Nana, grandma has a "wall" of yarn in the bedroom where I sleep" ????????????. I guess I better get knitting????. There's actually a storage cube unit that has 6 squares 18". So not really a wall although that's not all my stash either????


 :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Since I've been off work, I have to "ask" the computer or my phone what day it is--very disorienting for me to be off the routine, so I totally know what you mean. I woke up thinking it was Sunday...but that was yesterday. Tomorrow I should be able to sort myself and get into a mindset to get back to "normal," or what passes for that for me. :sm23: The new house shall have a routine, but we aren't there yet by any means.
> 
> I'm glad the funeral went well. May your uncle rest in peace.


And you are almost into your second year in your new place!
Does take time to get settled into new places.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Since I've been off work, I have to "ask" the computer or my phone what day it is--very disorienting for me to be off the routine, so I totally know what you mean. I woke up thinking it was Sunday...but that was yesterday. Tomorrow I should be able to sort myself and get into a mindset to get back to "normal," or what passes for that for me. :sm23: The new house shall have a routine, but we aren't there yet by any means.
> 
> I'm glad the funeral went well. May your uncle rest in peace.


You've had a total shake up of your normal routine, totally expected that you should feel a bit displaced for a while, but getting back into your daily work routine will help a lot. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well that's my uncle's funeral over and it all went as well as anything like that can. The minister was very good and everyone said it was a lovely service. Afterwards we all (only 19) went back to DH's golf club for the "purvey" - tea/coffee, sausage rolls, scones & cakes - of which only about half was eaten....the afternoon golfers will make short work of the leftovers I'm sure!
> I don't know about you, but I have completely lost the plot as to what day it is and every time I come on here and see "Friday 28th December" at the top of the page I'm back to it being Friday again! :sm16: :sm09: I was even thinking I'd better get the summary sorted for tonight....duh!


I'm glad that that's behind you, now you can take some time to tackle everything else.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pearl, so sad your helper moving. Praying you get help quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad all went well, it will be a relief to you that it's over. Now just the house to contend with. Do you have cousins who will help with that?
> 
> I find this time of year you never know what day it is. Today seems like Sunday to me for some reason. I tried to call Blue Cross ( our suplimental medical insurance provider) this morning & it was close, DH says, of course they are closed it's New Years Day????????. I haven't had any claims & went to submit for DHs eye exam & glasses & it says my number is not active????. I have a receipt saying I paid so I have to call & ask what gives. The optometrist office tried to submit direct & it wouldn't go through & she thought there was just a glitch in the system, apparently something else is up


I kept trying to go in on our Blue Cross to change the amount I pay on my premium each month, it wouldn't let me in, I finally got a hold of a person late this afternoon and found out I needed to go to the new website, set up a new account with the new member number, and set up the payment from there. :sm06: 
:sm22: They couldn't just put a notice on the old site, redirecting you and that you need to set up all over? Good grief. 
I hope you get yours figured out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> The article says it's the Scottish subarctic archipelago across the sea from Norway. The writer disembarked at the top of a tiny island called "Unst". She went on to say that it was the most northern and rocky of the Shetland Islands, population 600. To get there, she said, the bus had driven up the length of mainland Shetland, the largest of the 16 populated islands, then crossed on a ferry to the smaller island of Yell, then driven up a snaking road to Yell's tip and a second ferry ride (more of a raft than a boat)to the Island of Unst. She went on to say to get to mainland Shetland, you either take an overnight ferry or a small plane from Aberdeen. The small islands have no police, health clinic or school. Their municipal needs are taken care of in Lerwick, mainland Shetland, population about 7500 and the hub of the festival. Mystery writer, Ann Cleaves, has set a series of murder mysteries in Shetland. Apparently they were made into a series on BBC.
> 
> She says Wool Week is incredibly vast and diverse. The program is 8 full days and each day features classes, exhibitions, tours, gatherings, teas and lectures on nearly all the islands. On one day, she counted 54 offerings. On a day tour on the mainland, she saw an exhibition of lace haps (shawls), most of them knitted by schoolchildren, with cobweb-thin yarn, the whole shawl so thin it could pass through a wedding ring.
> 
> This sounds like such an amazing place.


Wow!! That sounds so awesome!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I have 3 picture puzzle apps i play daily. Love no storage, placing out, picking up!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, I hope there is someone you can go to to raise hell & get you some help


This help has been thru VA because he served in the coast guard. I don't know any social services.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, Marla had an appointment with the pain specialist, all is going good with the shot he gave her in her hip a while back, he thinks the pain in her legs is shin splints, so is sending her to a podiatrist, he said the pain she's having is typical of them, as well as a few other indicators, he thinks she needs orthotics. 
I got the Christmas totes all cleaned out and organized, I managed to get everything in them, including the two smaller Christmas trees 5' and 2', so that's all good for another year, took a good while to organize and sort through what I hadn't put out, while putting away what I had decorated with. I definitely need some new decorations things have gotten broken or misplaced in moves and it's all definitely in need of updating. 
The house looks naked now. :sm12: 
I'm going to watch some more Mrs. Browns Boys, lol I think Winnie is my favorite, she's like Dean Martin in Martin & Lewis, and her mis-use of words... I'm still laughing or monogamous sideboard (mahogany). :sm23: And organism. :sm12: :sm23: 
And I need to get caught up here, I'm only 5 pages behind now, I'm getting closer. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Happy New Year everyone, thank you for your good wishes to we downunder folks.
> It is a joy to be a part of our special tea party, and every day I look forward to seeing what everyone is upto.
> We stayed up and saw 2019 come in. The tv showed the great fireworks display going off on our Sky Tower in CBD of Auckland.
> They also had laser lighting on our harbour bridge in unison with the SkyTower display, a good watch.
> May 2019, bring us all good things in our lives. God bless each and every one of you wonderful people.


I am optimistic that it will be a fabulous year all year long, for all of us. :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Gwen, already prepared mush is available in many grocery stores across the country and has been for many years now. Usually near the eggs/bagels and cheeses.
> 
> Ohio Joy


In all the rain we had today, we drove down to Amish country and went to Heini's Cheese Chalet. Yum! They had cornmeal mush in one of the cases. I think it was 2# for $2.50. Gwen, look for a tube like Bob Evans, Tennessee Pride, or Jimmy Dean's sausage comes in. They had it like that, and in a block.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We make biscuits and gravy for either meal. Among Don's and Tim's favorite meals.
> 
> Ohio Joy


We do, too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Went tomeeting, did circuit x2, walked Maya, Almost to toe decrevase 2nd sock.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I love my cutlery tray. Brett took his out and uses the basket that came with it because it was too fiddly loading it. But unloading is so much easier. I am more likely to load it as used rather than all at once so the fiddliness isn't so obvious.
> 
> Just had a phone call from Vicky and catching up for breakfast on Wednesday with them so they see a bit more of Dad/Granddad before he leaves. They both have a week off that they had blocked out but the blocking out hasn't been necessary so figured that while they are still staying quite they will have an extra visit with David.
> 
> Hopefully I will be feeling better by then. Feeling the best I have all day but have had a sleep and some paracetamol so see what happens later. David will go to Maryanne's to watch the fireworks.


Happy New Year! Hope you are feeling better by now. Enjoy the extra time with Vicky and family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And it is a shock each time I have seen photos of him- when you are living with someone, day by day, it is quite different.


Yes, it's more gradual, so you become used to it as it happens, so it's a shock when it's so long between photos. Hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Thanks - I won't be sitting around much longer, but knowing me, may well wake up at the right time for the countdown!


We have 3 hours to go!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> To everyone here.....


Happy New Year, Kate! Great card!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I haven't bought any for nearly a year now, and while I did use up most of the worsted weight, I still have miles of fingering and lace weight that needs using. I want to design some shawls, but that takes a focus I don't have at the moment (and of course, the pesky issue of not being able to find my yarn, Ha). It is contained within one large plastic tub (I had three, but that was more the heavier yarn taking up space than actual yardage). I kept my yarn inventory from February when I did it, and I will do inventory again when I can get to it to see how much I actually used--right now have no idea! I did find one project I'd been working on (remember that totem pole lace? I had a hat going, on size 0/2mm needles with fingering/sock weight, but I have a long way to go before I can figure how much yarn that will take. So I've done well on restraint from buying but not sure how well I've come along with the actual use. A couple of friends have asked for things I don't have yarn for, so I will need to buy at least two colors (luckily, it's a small project so one skein each should do).


I keep track of everything I add and everything I use. Hence I can tell you that for 2019 I have used up 190 grams and not added any! Total it up as I go so I can always see how I'm going.
Most of my yarn is also on Ravelry but it is my records of the amounts that I use to tell me how I have gone. Just amount in and out and quick reference as to what I made with it. And also then a record of each weight yarn. 
E has asked for a red hoodie- lots of single balls of red which isn't enough. Then a couple of good ones, but don't want to use them as they will just be thrown in the machine. One she may be happy with. But may be a case of 'needing' to buy it or making it in a 5 ply (Sport weight) but as it likely to go to the UK warmer would be better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> The articles I looked said putting it frozen into lukewarm liquid was all you needed to do. After all how long is each tiny yeast particle going to need to defrost?


I've always been told to bring it up to temperature, so that's what I've always done. But it does seem logical that it wouldn't take much to defrost it that way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> A Very Happy New Year to all of you down under. May 2019 bring you Good Health and Happiness.
> 
> I will probably be seeing in the New Year tonight in my dressing gown and jammies! One of my Christmas presents was a jigsaw puzzle and what a time waster that is, I can't leave it alone so nothing else much is getting done!
> I've been living on left overs all week so since DS is coming for supper I best get out and buy something nice.


A jigsaw puzzle started New Year's Eve was a tradition of my grandma's. Thanks for the memory.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Same here...my mom always used the blocks. I did when first married but haven't seen those here for many years now. Which reminds me, the children wiped me clean out of bread so that's on my to do list today. Also pick up eggs. Haven't decided if we will go to a New Year's Eve party or not. We aren't big on going out at night. But on the other hand I wouldn't mind making one more batch of olliebollen, I sure won't make them just for the 2 of us and I need eggs for those. If we do go we won't be out late. I think this is the first New Year's Eve we are just together. Usually at least one of the kids were here, or extended family. For those of you already in the new year, best wishes for a happy and healthy 2019.


You may be able to get the blocks of yeast (1 and 2 oz. blocks) seasonally, as in now, or at Easter. I can get it at the regular grocery store like that. We have a local market that sells the blocks year round.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy New Year. Chris came just after midnight and surprised us by bringing Jamie and of course Lion, with him as he’d been at the party with them and wanted to see us as he’s not seen us for a while. We had a chat and a drink and are off to bed now. Take care all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well that's my uncle's funeral over and it all went as well as anything like that can. The minister was very good and everyone said it was a lovely service. Afterwards we all (only 19) went back to DH's golf club for the "purvey" - tea/coffee, sausage rolls, scones & cakes - of which only about half was eaten....the afternoon golfers will make short work of the leftovers I'm sure!
> I don't know about you, but I have completely lost the plot as to what day it is and every time I come on here and see "Friday 28th December" at the top of the page I'm back to it being Friday again! :sm16: :sm09: I was even thinking I'd better get the summary sorted for tonight....duh!


Hugs. I'm glad it went as well as possible. My days are all mixed up, too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I've used the "Cheesy Hashbrown Casserole" recipe, from the Pressure Cooking Today website, and it was good. I also came across one on the Pressure Cooking Fun Facebook page from May 30, 2017 that sounds good too but I haven't made that one yet. Basically you are just cooking the potatoes in the pressure cooker. When done, mix the sauce ingredients together and combine with the potatoes. Put all in a baking dish and put under the oven broiler to melt the cheese(s) and crisp up the top.


Thanks!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I havenât been doing so well as I bought yarn to knit a couple of sweaters. All the slippers & hats I made for Christmas as well as all the mitts Iâve been doing are from stash but they donât seem to use up that muchð
> My DILs mom bought GD a little kit that you make pompoms & put them together to create little animals. Only a small amount of yarn came with it. She told GD if she runs out of yarn they could get more at Michaels. GDs response was âNana, grandma has a âwallâ of yarn in the bedroom where I sleepâ ððð. I guess I better get knittingð. Thereâs actually a storage cube unit that has 6 squares 18â. So not really a wall although thatâs not all my stash eitherð


Well I really do have a wall of yarn (and that's not all either). A photo David put in our Christmas 'letter'. And I still maybe can't find enough red!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never rinsed rice. We don't eat it that often, it's not something we grew up eating. When I was a young adult, I came home on a weekend & made sweet & sour pork & rice for supper. My step-Dads response was" now we have to have sugar on our meat & eat it with maggots"????needless to say, I didn't cook it for them again. I do cook that for us occasionally
> Do any of you eat wild rice? It's not really rice but some other sort of native grain. I like it & mix it with regular white rice.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_rice


I've heard of wild rice but don't think I have used it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't realized the beans were soaked to remove toxins, I just thought it was to soften them to shorten the cooking time.


That's what I thought, too, Bonnie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just watching a TV programme that I recorded last night about urban animals and part of it was about the flying fox bats in Adelaide. Very interesting - I hadn't realised they were so big.


That would have been interesting. Thinking that 'chirpy' a creature who inhabited our park across the road for a while may have been one. A friend who has a pretty good of idea of what she is talking about said it was a bat. I was amazed because it was so big. But I've just googled them and apparently they are the biggest bats. Next time I go to the zoo need to look for them as there is a large colony just outside the zoo. 
So you know about them than I do as I had no idea about them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Has anyone heard from Mary (Pacer)? I want to send her a PM but when I went to search, it couldn't find her.


She posted yesterday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Wellllllll. . .my caregiver's boss just called they are done on Sunday. The girl is moving and out of my neighborhood. She has no reliable transportation. (she hasn't all along)
> Soooooo. . . as of Sunday, we have no caregivers again. The present one has been calling Social Services from here everyday and found out that she is losing some services as she works. She called and got free wood delivered to the place she was living just before Christmas, because she qualifies. She was living in a house with many other people all couchsurfing.
> And I am setting up major surgeries for myself coming up.
> Need all the prayers and help I can get, at present time.


Oh no!! I hope they can find a replacement, it is awfully surprising that you don't have more caregivers around, well good ones anyway.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I keep mine in the fridge too. Do you let it come to room temperature before using it? The last time I baked bread, I didn't and the bread wasn't all that great.


I don't--just take it from the refrigerator, get what I need, and put it back. I haven't had any trouble with this jar--all rose well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Me too! Makes me wonder about Instant Pots and supposedly not needing to soak overnight?


Well, we can at least rinse the beans. I don't cook them often enough to make a difference, I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And Happy New Year to those in the UK- about 40 minutes into 2019.
> 
> Started on a good note re finishing things. 8 1/2 hours into the new year I finished my first project for the year. So a positive start towards continuing to stash bust.
> 
> Feeling a lot better today- tired and aching but gut feels OK. Even had a couple of slices of toast.


Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I really do have a wall of yarn (and that's not all either). A photo David put in our Christmas 'letter'. And I still maybe can't find enough red!


Great wall of yarn. :sm04:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> funny how it is loaded with static electricity when real cold :sm23:


It sure is!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Do you carry smoking Rosemary around the house? Do you share the whiskey? Do you carry burning torches? Do you read the fireplace ashes?
> This is the first time I have encountered this word ,so looked it up. What traditions if any are carried out???


I actually smudge with sage, I don't drink whiskey or share it (was my late husband's drink of choice and I can't stand the smell of the stuff), and we don't have a fireplace! But I'm sure my Scottish ancestors followed tradition. :sm01:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Wellllllll. . .my caregiver's boss just called they are done on Sunday. The girl is moving and out of my neighborhood. She has no reliable transportation. (she hasn't all along)
> Soooooo. . . as of Sunday, we have no caregivers again. The present one has been calling Social Services from here everyday and found out that she is losing some services as she works. She called and got free wood delivered to the place she was living just before Christmas, because she qualifies. She was living in a house with many other people all couchsurfing.
> And I am setting up major surgeries for myself coming up.
> Need all the prayers and help I can get, at present time.


Sending the prayers your way. As always.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Oh dear, this does not sound good for you and your DH. Do you have some help while you will be having your surgeries? Do you have specific OR date? Prayers will be for sure for you.


Sending positive thoughts that it all works out.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up and now fixing dinner; rolled up cooked chicken, cheddar cheese and salsa in tortillas, put more cheese and salsa on top and popped it in the oven. I'm _sure_ it won't be anywhere as tasty as Sorlenna's tortillas or enchiladas but will fill the bill for tonight. Weather is playing havoc with the atheritis so not doing much. TTYL


I don't see why not--that's very nearly what I do!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow--that IS a wall of yarn!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Two hours and 45 minutes to go until the year changes here. We're watching a documentary on history and I'm sure will be asleep before midnight. Happy New Year to all!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jinx said:


> Does anyone do the online jigsaw puzzles? https://thejigsawpuzzles.com/ I do this one every day. I only do up to 150 pieces. Screens too small to do more pieces. https://www.jigsawplanet.com/ This is another site I sometimes use.


I often do the jigsaw planet. Only up to 100 pieces as the pieces are otherwise too small on my lap top. Checked the other one you gave and remembered why I don't do them- all the pieces scattered around the whole board with no clear centre to work in. I also used to get a jigsaw of the day- but after a while they kept repeating the same puzzles. I find that if I stick to 100 piece puzzles with Jigsaw planet the same happens but I now do different ones and change the number of pieces to around 100.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, dang, you could open a yarn store! Impressive. Looking pretty.

Didnt walk as too windy so took a down day and didnt even go to gym. Did change sheets, do laundry, finish 2nd sock, and made chicken enchiladas from Sunday’s roast chicken. I like enchiladas as they last us 3 meals. Hardest part, and not really hard, is frying corn tortillas in oil 10-15 seconds/side. I shredded the chicken after lunch and fryed the tortillas and drained on paper towels til they were cool enough to handle.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy New Year to all. Very quiet night for me ad I unintentionally gave myself a very severe headache, which bordered on migraine for quite a while. Realized this morning that I had possibly caused it by very little hydration yesterday along with no caffeine at all. Today I intend to hydrate to the max as I need to be well for work tomorrow.


Happy New Year to you, Heather! Have you got any lemon or lime juice? If you put a few drops in you water, it will help re hydrate you. It will help replace the electrolites you have lost. If it's really bad, add more of the lemon or lime juice. DH makes what he calls sour lemonade when he gets dehydrated. He worked 30+ years in a foundry that has changed his internal thermostat, so he sweats a lot. When he sweats too much, he makes the sour lemonade. He only needs one glass that way, and is fine after.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Has anyone heard from Mary (Pacer)? I want to send her a PM but when I went to search, it couldn't find her.


If you don't get it just right it doesn't pick it up-even to capitals. It has no ability to pick close options. So if it is P and you in p you will get nowhere. And if you put in Pace and then a space it won't find it but if you put in Pace with no space it may well find it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And Happy New Year to those in the UK- about 40 minutes into 2019.
> 
> Started on a good note re finishing things. 8 1/2 hours into the new year I finished my first project for the year. So a positive start towards continuing to stash bust.
> 
> Feeling a lot better today- tired and aching but gut feels OK. Even had a couple of slices of toast.


Congratulations on the good start to the new year! So glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> I actually smudge with sage, I don't drink whiskey or share it (was my late husband's drink of choice and I can't stand the smell of the stuff), and we don't have a fireplace! But I'm sure my Scottish ancestors followed tradition. :sm01:


The Navajo also smudge with sage. :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And Happy New Year to those in the UK- about 40 minutes into 2019.
> 
> Started on a good note re finishing things. 8 1/2 hours into the new year I finished my first project for the year. So a positive start towards continuing to stash bust.
> 
> Feeling a lot better today- tired and aching but gut feels OK. Even had a couple of slices of toast.


Glad you are on the mend!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> This help has been thru VA because he served in the coast guard. I don't know any social services.


I am surprised that your Dr.s haven't been giving you information for social services. If they can't help you, check with the closest hospital. Or try Googling social services for your area. Is your DH's Dr. for his dementia aware that you need help caring for him, and that you are facing major surgery your self? That is who should be helping you get the help you need.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no!! I hope they can find a replacement, it is awfully surprising that you don't have more caregivers around, well good ones anyway.


There aren't many caregivers around that will work for low wages. Minimum wage for Maine goes up to $11 tomorrow. This company said they had to pay $14 to get anyone to work. You need $16 an hour to make ends meet in this state (I heard). There are many people who need care.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, it's more gradual, so you become used to it as it happens, so it's a shock when it's so long between photos. Hugs


 :sm24: Thanks Tami!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I really do have a wall of yarn (and that's not all either). A photo David put in our Christmas 'letter'. And I still maybe can't find enough red!


I love it! That's a wonderful photo of you and of your yarn! It's like looking in a yarn shop window with the lovely shop owner! Makes me wish I could visit you. (Even more than I already do!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We have 3 hours to go!


Goodness- I just checked on my World Clock- still a bit to go!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I've always been told to bring it up to temperature, so that's what I've always done. But it does seem logical that it wouldn't take much to defrost it that way.


I try always to make sure I give it time to get to room temperature- to avoid moisture condensing on the granules. Probably more important somewhere like this, that is so humid.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Me too! Makes me wonder about Instant Pots and supposedly not needing to soak overnight?


Well I've been back to Mr Google.
https://www.statefoodsafety.com/Resources/article/category/Resources/article/toxic-beans


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy New Year. Chris came just after midnight and surprised us by bringing Jamie and of course Lion, with him as he'd been at the party with them and wanted to see us as he's not seen us for a while. We had a chat and a drink and are off to bed now. Take care all.


Hope you are all sound asleep- it must be rising four in the morning, in the UK!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Two hours and 45 minutes to go until the year changes here. We're watching a documentary on history and I'm sure will be asleep before midnight. Happy New Year to all!


We are down to 1 hour and 20 minutes until midnight. We are in the same time zone now. Wow! That seems so odd. I am so used to you being 3 hours behind me! We have Disney Junior on and have watched part of Cars 2 and all of Brave. Now there is some cartoon on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I really do have a wall of yarn (and that's not all either). A photo David put in our Christmas 'letter'. And I still maybe can't find enough red!


That is enough yarn to keep you knitting till 500 years old!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's what I thought, too, Bonnie.


It is more particularly the Red Kidney Beans that are toxic. Most others are okay.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Two hours and 45 minutes to go until the year changes here. We're watching a documentary on history and I'm sure will be asleep before midnight. Happy New Year to all!


And to you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> The Navajo also smudge with sage. :sm02:


As does my niece!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I try always to make sure I give it time to get to room temperature- to avoid moisture condensing on the granules. Probably more important somewhere like this, that is so humid.


We have a lot of humidity here, also. I never made bread from scratch until we got our first bread machine. I did make bread from frozen dough. So perhaps it was the bread machine book that said to let it come to room temperature before using, also to lot let the liquid touch the yeast when you put it in the machine, especially when using the delay setting. Now I just use my Kitchen Aid electric mixer, and have the bread machine stored away in the basement.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Wellllllll. . .my caregiver's boss just called they are done on Sunday. The girl is moving and out of my neighborhood. She has no reliable transportation. (she hasn't all along)
> Soooooo. . . as of Sunday, we have no caregivers again. The present one has been calling Social Services from here everyday and found out that she is losing some services as she works. She called and got free wood delivered to the place she was living just before Christmas, because she qualifies. She was living in a house with many other people all couchsurfing.
> And I am setting up major surgeries for myself coming up.
> Need all the prayers and help I can get, at present time.


Oh no- that is terrible. Things had been so much easier for you with her coming in. Even without the concern about what you are going to do with your surgeries. Don't they have other carers?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I've been back to Mr Google.
> https://www.statefoodsafety.com/Resources/article/category/Resources/article/toxic-beans


Yikes!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I've been back to Mr Google.
> https://www.statefoodsafety.com/Resources/article/category/Resources/article/toxic-beans


Interesting. Wish it would have said if the pressure cooker makes them safe to eat. I would assume so, since it would need to boil to create the steam pressure, and my Anasazi beans need to cook at least 25 minutes to be cooked through.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We have a lot of humidity here, also. I never made bread from scratch until we got our first bread machine. I did make bread from frozen dough. So perhaps it was the bread machine book that said to let it come to room temperature before using, also to lot let the liquid touch the yeast when you put it in the machine, especially when using the delay setting. Now I just use my Kitchen Aid electric mixer, and have the bread machine stored away in the basement.


My last Bread Maker died before I even moved in here- I use my Kenwood for kneading now- works fine!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Interesting. Wish it would have said if the pressure cooker makes them safe to eat. I would assume so, since it would need to boil to create the steam pressure, and my Anasazi beans need to cook at least 25 minutes to be cooked through.


I have always understood with the Red Kidney Bean that it is a matter of changing the water several times- I am still alive!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Ha ha! Believe me I don't feel guilty about wasting time, I tell myself it's still Christmas and therefore holiday time!
> 
> In addition I have just taken over a beautiful oak dresser from my daughter. She is having a new kitchen and it doesn't fit in with the new plans, so DSIL and DGS brought that over this morning. The shelving unit I had is being passed on to DS but they couldn't get that in to the Land Rover so it is currently residing in my garage. I've had to unload all those shelves (9 of them) and now I need to re-home everything in the dresser. A job for tomorrow.


Sounds lovely- just a pest sorting things out.
I have things all around the kitchen. David ahs finished putting the drawers back in but while i feel OK sitting when I get and do much I feel drained so decided it can wait until tomorrow. So more stuff can come out of storage! Mainly casserole dishes now until He can finish when He returns. But everything I want for reasonable ease will be accessible at last. Less than 3 years!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Well I've been back to Mr Google.
> https://www.statefoodsafety.com/Resources/article/category/Resources/article/toxic-beans


That might mean that pressure cooking would be safer as a higher temperature????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Two hours and 45 minutes to go until the year changes here. We're watching a documentary on history and I'm sure will be asleep before midnight. Happy New Year to all!


We are well into the first afternoon of the year and you are still waiting. And Julie and Fan are getting close to the evening.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> There aren't many caregivers around that will work for low wages. Minimum wage for Maine goes up to $11 tomorrow. This company said they had to pay $14 to get anyone to work. You need $16 an hour to make ends meet in this state (I heard). There are many people who need care.


That's really too bad, I hope a good solution can be found.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Oh no- that is terrible. Things had been so much easier for you with her coming in. Even without the concern about what you are going to do with your surgeries. Don't they have other carers?


The boss said no. all others are assigned. This girl is sort of living off the street(60s). She said she lives with others. doesn't have a bed there just sleeps where she can. Her daughter makes her food to carry, in her backpack. (Daughter has children and is not married either, just like Mom) She has been getting a ride with a guy for the last week, she said she doesn't know him or his name. (I am not sure that is true either, how could you get a ride with the same person and not ask his name?) She is very independent, has been since a teenager (she says). She did a pretty good job being my husbands angel and caring for him.
She also said she doesn't want to have to worry about getting here in a snowstorm.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> As does my niece!


I can't do sage as it gives me a headache, I use Palo Santo instead.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We have a lot of humidity here, also. I never made bread from scratch until we got our first bread machine. I did make bread from frozen dough. So perhaps it was the bread machine book that said to let it come to room temperature before using, also to lot let the liquid touch the yeast when you put it in the machine, especially when using the delay setting. Now I just use my Kitchen Aid electric mixer, and have the bread machine stored away in the basement.


My bread machine has made it's way to my kitchen now so maybe I will use it sometimes. Just that it is so luscious hot with lots of butter! And doesn't last all that well. Well I guess I just slice it and freeze it after I have scoffed the first bits.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Interesting. Wish it would have said if the pressure cooker makes them safe to eat. I would assume so, since it would need to boil to create the steam pressure, and my Anasazi beans need to cook at least 25 minutes to be cooked through.


Well the problem with the slow cooker was that it didn't get hot enough sometimes and that is not the issue with pressure cookers.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> I love it! That's a wonderful photo of you and of your yarn! It's like looking in a yarn shop window with the lovely shop owner! Makes me wish I could visit you. (Even more than I already do!)


I'm very impressed with your organized stash. You look so young. . .plenty of time to use it up.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> We have a lot of humidity here, also. I never made bread from scratch until we got our first bread machine. I did make bread from frozen dough. So perhaps it was the bread machine book that said to let it come to room temperature before using, also to lot let the liquid touch the yeast when you put it in the machine, especially when using the delay setting. Now I just use my Kitchen Aid electric mixer, and have the bread machine stored away in the basement.


I gave up on the bread maker also and use my KitchenAid also I can get 4 loaves of bread under the dough hook easily. I didn't like the way the bread maker baked it. The outside was always very crusty and dry. I tried using the breadmaker to make dough, and bake in a loaf pan, only 1 loaf at a time. So prefer making several loaves of bread and I usually give a loaf away to someone who will enjoy it. It is so fun making bread. My kids all know how to make it also.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> We have a lot of humidity here, also. I never made bread from scratch until we got our first bread machine. I did make bread from frozen dough. So perhaps it was the bread machine book that said to let it come to room temperature before using, also to lot let the liquid touch the yeast when you put it in the machine, especially when using the delay setting. Now I just use my Kitchen Aid electric mixer, and have the bread machine stored away in the basement.


Stop storing it. . .clear space, give it away.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

21 minutes left to go


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

T minus 2 hours and 21/2 minutes and counting. 
I'm watching Sleepless in Seattle.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I haven't been on here for a few days and now you are up to page 64. Wow. I just came on to say Happy New Year to everyone. Some people have a few hours to go and others are well into the new year. I hope 2019 brings happy memories and many blessings to each of you. Bella is enjoying kindergarten and doing relatively well so that is a huge blessing. I have been busy making scrubbies and messy bun hats to send to my niece. I have one more hat to make tomorrow and hopefully send out this week.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My last Bread Maker died before I even moved in here- I use my Kenwood for kneading now- works fine!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have always understood with the Red Kidney Bean that it is a matter of changing the water several times- I am still alive!!!


I'm glad you are still alive!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I gave up on the bread maker also and use my KitchenAid also I can get 4 loaves of bread under the dough hook easily. I didn't like the way the bread maker baked it. The outside was always very crusty and dry. I tried using the breadmaker to make dough, and bake in a loaf pan, only 1 loaf at a time. So prefer making several loaves of bread and I usually give a loaf away to someone who will enjoy it. It is so fun making bread. My kids all know how to make it also.


What size is your Kitchen Aid? Mine is a 4 quart. I would really like a bigger one. My favorite bread recipe just barely fits in it. I love fresh bread out of the oven with lots of butter!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Stop storing it. . .clear space, give it away.


It's in the basement where it is out of my way for now. I will eventually find just the right person to give it to.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I haven't been on here for a few days and now you are up to page 64. Wow. I just came on to say Happy New Year to everyone. Some people have a few hours to go and others are well into the new year. I hope 2019 brings happy memories and many blessings to each of you. Bella is enjoying kindergarten and doing relatively well so that is a huge blessing. I have been busy making scrubbies and messy bun hats to send to my niece. I have one more hat to make tomorrow and hopefully send out this week.


Happy New Year Mary!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

It's hard to believe that it's 12:28 am on New Year's Day and it's 51°F in Ohio! The wind is out of the west at 27 mph with higher gusts. As Kate would say, it's blowing a hooley out! And the temperature is to be dropping into the 30's from here. Happy New Year!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - that is a lot of yarn. it looks like you have really high ceilings. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well I really do have a wall of yarn (and that's not all either). A photo David put in our Christmas 'letter'. And I still maybe can't find enough red!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

It is currently 34 and snow flurries. Expect 10-34F for the day. Happy Happy New Year. . . I'm still up thinking about the blow today of losing caregivers. That is about all the time anyone wants to do it 4 weeks to a month. He isn't that hard just constant wear & tear on my hips and shoulders. I am thankful for the break that I had.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

3 days and 64 pages later amazing chatty bunch. Thanks for your friendship! and your Prayers!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds lovely- just a pest sorting things out.
> I have things all around the kitchen. David ahs finished putting the drawers back in but while i feel OK sitting when I get and do much I feel drained so decided it can wait until tomorrow. So more stuff can come out of storage! Mainly casserole dishes now until He can finish when He returns. But everything I want for reasonable ease will be accessible at last. Less than 3 years!


I still say you are a saint for having survived all this!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We are well into the first afternoon of the year and you are still waiting. And Julie and Fan are getting close to the evening.


 :sm24: Yup! rising 8 p.m., now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I haven't been on here for a few days and now you are up to page 64. Wow. I just came on to say Happy New Year to everyone. Some people have a few hours to go and others are well into the new year. I hope 2019 brings happy memories and many blessings to each of you. Bella is enjoying kindergarten and doing relatively well so that is a huge blessing. I have been busy making scrubbies and messy bun hats to send to my niece. I have one more hat to make tomorrow and hopefully send out this week.


Will you be having some time off, for yourself?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad you are still alive!


Thanks!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well it's straight up 12:00 am January 1st here, so here's raising a glass to what was 2018 and to what will be a fabulous new year, 2019. No better group of people to go through the years with than you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

And now, I'm off to bed, see you later today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And now, I'm off to bed, see you later today.


Sleep tight, and happy dreams!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Happy New Year everyone and Happy Hogmanay Kate, just over 1 hour of 2018 left here.


And a Happy Birthday to you Angela hope you have a wonderful day ????????????????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy New Year to all. Very quiet night for me ad I unintentionally gave myself a very severe headache, which bordered on migraine for quite a while. Realized this morning that I had possibly caused it by very little hydration yesterday along with no caffeine at all. Today I intend to hydrate to the max as I need to be well for work tomorrow.


Hope you are feeling better today Heather


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh my... I am waaaay behind. First of all Happy New Year everyone! And thanks for our new start and summaries. :sm11: 

Have been pretty busy last few days... did some helping a neighbour move house on the weekend and also had visitors popping in. 

And then yesterday I did 4 hours cleaning at his old place, I did get paid very very well so that was good. Visitors again last night then people letting fireworks off around here till nearly 2am. We have had nice mid 20s days but even so it does feel hotter when in the sun. 

I had a look at our forecast and I see that Thursday we are forecast to have 43c!!! NOOO. Too hot too soon. It is only for 1 day thankgoodness (so far anyway as forecasts change daily..). LOL. I didnt look at how hot Margaret has been having... hoping not too bad coz we often get what she gets next. 

Anyway I better get back to page 1 and try and skim through what I have missed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well I really do have a wall of yarn (and that's not all either). A photo David put in our Christmas 'letter'. And I still maybe can't find enough red!


What a lovely picture of you Margaret , love the way you have decorated your wall ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I was till husband got up , apparently I should have waited for him , I now have a huge mess that needs cleaning up as he decided to check what I had done and that for some reason needed 2 cupboards emptying and taking a door off, dont ask , all I can say is its a good job I know my 10 commandments I sure could have happily broken a few of them in the last 60 minutes . I'm taking myself off to the bottom of the garden to clear the shed out , I'm not looking for the axe honestly ????


 :sm06: LOL. You have such a great way with words...LOL.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my... I am waaaay behind. First of all Happy New Year everyone! And thanks for our new start and summaries. :sm11:
> 
> Have been pretty busy last few days... did some helping a neighbour move house on the weekend and also had visitors popping in.
> 
> ...


Thursday is our only really hot day and it is 'only' 41 so you might be hotter than us! We do have 34 and 36 either side but that isn't bad at this time of the year. 43 sounds terrible.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What a lovely picture of you Margaret , love the way you have decorated your wall ????


I do like that photo of me I must admit- and how apt a background for me :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my... I am waaaay behind. First of all Happy New Year everyone! And thanks for our new start and summaries. :sm11:
> 
> Have been pretty busy last few days... did some helping a neighbour move house on the weekend and also had visitors popping in.
> 
> ...


Happy New year Cathy Im glad you have just been very busy 
Do hope you and Margaret dont get to many days of very high temperatures


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I am optimistic that it will be a fabulous year all year long, for all of us. :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> A jigsaw puzzle started New Year's Eve was a tradition of my grandma's. Thanks for the memory.


 :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I really do have a wall of yarn (and that's not all either). A photo David put in our Christmas 'letter'. And I still maybe can't find enough red!


Looks like you have your very own yarn shop!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I haven't been on here for a few days and now you are up to page 64. Wow. I just came on to say Happy New Year to everyone. Some people have a few hours to go and others are well into the new year. I hope 2019 brings happy memories and many blessings to each of you. Bella is enjoying kindergarten and doing relatively well so that is a huge blessing. I have been busy making scrubbies and messy bun hats to send to my niece. I have one more hat to make tomorrow and hopefully send out this week.


Happy New Year Mary. It's lovely to hear such good news about Bella.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning all. Lovely to see some new folks joining our tea party, a warm welcome to you.
> It is definitely summer now and the insects are numerous along with it. 'Yesterday when clearing away the debris from pruning
> something bit my right big toe on the side, resulting in a very itchy spot and swollen pad underneath said toe. Rather difficult walking on it.
> Bathed it in baking soda and it is looking a bit better and itching has subsided this morning.
> ...


Glad the baking soda helped. Which reminds me.... I had read ages ago that a paste of baking soda and water on a splinter will help it come up to the surface.... and sooo yesterday at some stage I got a tiny something in my finger, could feel something was there and finger was sore but couldnt get it ou so I put a bicarb and a bandaid on and this morning the finger wasnt hurting at all, took off bandaid washed my hand and nothing there.. :sm11:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> And a Happy Birthday to you Angela hope you have a wonderful day ????????????????????


Thanks Sonja. I think I did all my celebrating last year, a wet rag is a good description of me today! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I haven't been on here for a few days and now you are up to page 64. Wow. I just came on to say Happy New Year to everyone. Some people have a few hours to go and others are well into the new year. I hope 2019 brings happy memories and many blessings to each of you. Bella is enjoying kindergarten and doing relatively well so that is a huge blessing. I have been busy making scrubbies and messy bun hats to send to my niece. I have one more hat to make tomorrow and hopefully send out this week.


Happy New Year to you too Mary hope you and your family have a wonderful 2019 , 
Glad to hear that Bella is doing well , just saw a beautiful picture of her on FB


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

HappieGram said:


> Sonja - Hello and many Thanks to you.
> Such a nice welcome from this wonderful group.


And welcome from down under. We are a very friendly caring group around our table. :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I really do have a wall of yarn (and that's not all either). A photo David put in our Christmas 'letter'. And I still maybe can't find enough red!


Elizabeth was right! What a great photo - my first laugh of 2019!:sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> That would have been interesting. Thinking that 'chirpy' a creature who inhabited our park across the road for a while may have been one. A friend who has a pretty good of idea of what she is talking about said it was a bat. I was amazed because it was so big. But I've just googled them and apparently they are the biggest bats. Next time I go to the zoo need to look for them as there is a large colony just outside the zoo.
> So you know about them than I do as I had no idea about them.


I think they said they were in the Botanic Gardens? There were dozens of them!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Thanks Sonja. I think I did all my celebrating last year, a wet rag is a good description of me today! :sm23: :sm23:


Hope you dry out soon ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think they said they were in the Botanic Gardens? There were dozens of them!


That would be right- or in the park right outside the Botanic Gardens and the zoo opens onto the same area.
Next time I go I will see if I can find some.
https://www.google.com/search?q=plane+tree+drive,+adelaide+sa&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwisyqf0tszfAhUSh7wKHUAYD-oQ1QIoA3oECAUQBA&biw=1325&bih=560 
Shows the Botanic Gardens the zoo and the park. I forget they are right next to each other- should take E and G there for a run when we go to the zoo (well not a run just yet for G). And this is right next to the city centre. The other gate into the Botanic Gardens is on North Terrace the main east-west road across the top of the city.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am marking my spot for page 20. Sleeping time now....LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am marking my spot for page 20. Sleeping time now....LOL


Sleep well- thinking of doing the same.

Just got a video from Vicky- E lying with Daddy giggling at Shaun the Sheep. HAveing just been taken at close to 10pm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my... I am waaaay behind. First of all Happy New Year everyone! And thanks for our new start and summaries. :sm11:
> 
> Have been pretty busy last few days... did some helping a neighbour move house on the weekend and also had visitors popping in.
> 
> ...


43 is way too hot! That will be a day to endure!
Did wonder what was happening in your world!?
We are swinging from Summer to not Summer, rather rapidly- just as I think it is settling to the heat- it goes cloudy and cooler again.
It is 20*C now at gone 1 a.m., forecast to be only around 25*C most of the week, but then the fierce weather you have been having makes it's way over the Tasman, and who knows?!

Happy New Year!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Glad the baking soda helped. Which reminds me.... I had read ages ago that a paste of baking soda and water on a splinter will help it come up to the surface.... and sooo yesterday at some stage I got a tiny something in my finger, could feel something was there and finger was sore but couldnt get it ou so I put a bicarb and a bandaid on and this morning the finger wasnt hurting at all, took off bandaid washed my hand and nothing there.. :sm11:


That is great, Cathy- I have used a paste with Epsom Salts for the same purpose, in the past.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

????Happy birthday, Angela????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Angela.
And how close where you to be being born in a different year?

Wonder how often twins are born with birthdays in different years though born at the same time?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

machriste said:


> ????Happy birthday, Angela????


Thank you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns!


Thanks for a beautiful card Kate.

How was your Hogmanay?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Angela.
> And how close where you to be being born in a different year?
> 
> Wonder how often twins are born with birthdays in different years though born at the same time?


Thanks Margaret, I think I was about 10 hours into 1940. Bet my Mother was wishing I'd been born the year before! :sm23:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

machriste said:


> ????Happy birthday, Angela????


Happy Birthday from me also. . . I have a friend that turned 55 at 8:40 new years eve. We gave him a call as to wish him well as he has no family left, and just got a roommate. 
Hope you can get a big break here. Will someone make you a cake or celebration?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> What size is your Kitchen Aid? Mine is a 4 quart. I would really like a bigger one. My favorite bread recipe just barely fits in it. I love fresh bread out of the oven with lots of butter!


I had a 4 QT left over from MIL, left over from her friend. DS gave me a larger one for Christmas one year. When we moved I gave the smaller one to the friend that helped me to pack as she said she had never had a Kitchen Aid. I also have a 20 qt Hobart in the garage in storage, that is also made by KitchenAid. It is a commercial machine from DH's parents restaurant. (when they retired 50 years ago) Son keeps checking it out to see if it works. It does work and replacement parts, should I ever need them are available.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> My bread machine has made it's way to my kitchen now so maybe I will use it sometimes. Just that it is so luscious hot with lots of butter! And doesn't last all that well. Well I guess I just slice it and freeze it after I have scoffed the first bits.


I find if I keep it in the refrigerator that it keeps longer.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And a Happy Birthday to you Angela hope you have a wonderful day ????????????????????


Happy Birthday Angela!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns!


Wishing you a very happy birthday, Angela.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Angela


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I had a 4 QT left over from MIL, left over from her friend. DS gave me a larger one for Christmas one year. When we moved I gave the smaller one to the friend that helped me to pack as she said she had never had a Kitchen Aid. I also have a 20 qt Hobart in the garage in storage, that is also made by KitchenAid. It is a commercial machine from DH's parents restaurant. (when they retired 50 years ago) Son keeps checking it out to see if it works. It does work and replacement parts, should I ever need them are available.


That's fantastic! Hold on to that 20 qt commercial as long as it works. Kitchen Aid is no longer made by Hobart.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Where did you find "Mrs Brown's Boys".....netflix, amazon...???


Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, Marla had an appointment with the pain specialist, all is going good with the shot he gave her in her hip a while back, he thinks the pain in her legs is shin splints, so is sending her to a podiatrist, he said the pain she's having is typical of them, as well as a few other indicators, he thinks she needs orthotics.
> I got the Christmas totes all cleaned out and organized, I managed to get everything in them, including the two smaller Christmas trees 5' and 2', so that's all good for another year, took a good while to organize and sort through what I hadn't put out, while putting away what I had decorated with. I definitely need some new decorations things have gotten broken or misplaced in moves and it's all definitely in need of updating.
> The house looks naked now. :sm12:
> I'm going to watch some more Mrs. Browns Boys, lol I think Winnie is my favorite, she's like Dean Martin in Martin & Lewis, and her mis-use of words... I'm still laughing or monogamous sideboard (mahogany). :sm23: And organism. :sm12: :sm23:
> And I need to get caught up here, I'm only 5 pages behind now, I'm getting closer. :sm04:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Tami....I will do just that.


tami_ohio said:


> In all the rain we had today, we drove down to Amish country and went to Heini's Cheese Chalet. Yum! They had cornmeal mush in one of the cases. I think it was 2# for $2.50. Gwen, look for a tube like Bob Evans, Tennessee Pride, or Jimmy Dean's sausage comes in. They had it like that, and in a block.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG! You're stash is great....love your organization. You can come organize mine any time you'd like!. I'm trying to not buy any yarn either for this year. Just make do with what I've got which like you is a gracious plenty!


darowil said:


> Well I really do have a wall of yarn (and that's not all either). A photo David put in our Christmas 'letter'. And I still maybe can't find enough red!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well know I was channelling you...LOL! It actually tasted good! I put a dollop of sour cream on it when served....yum!


Sorlenna said:


> I don't see why not--that's very nearly what I do!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Also, if you go to www.socialsecurity.gov online and register (set up a mysocialsecurity account) this government site has lots of info per state as to resouces you can go to for help/assistance.


Pearls Girls said:


> There aren't many caregivers around that will work for low wages. Minimum wage for Maine goes up to $11 tomorrow. This company said they had to pay $14 to get anyone to work. You need $16 an hour to make ends meet in this state (I heard). There are many people who need care.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I think its terrible that you are not getting all the help you need , your so called social services are really letting you down , can you not write to who ever represents your area sorry not sure what they are called in America , here we can write to our member of parliement and if they are good at their job they will look into helping you with your problem , hopefully you have someone like that in your area


I think every state is different since we don't have nationalized health care. But with Medicare which is for seniors, there should be something or someone she can turn to. Also since her husband was in the military the VA should be of some help. Though I've gathered that hasn't been the case. Sometimes it's just such a pain trying to find the right people who can help navigate these waters.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Since I rarely remember to put my dried beans t soak overnight I bring the pot of beans to a boil for 10 minutes, reduce the heat,and let them continue on lowest setting for an hour. Then rinse the beans, put in fresh water and cook them either in a pot on the stove or in the crock pot. Never had any problems.


tami_ohio said:


> Interesting. Wish it would have said if the pressure cooker makes them safe to eat. I would assume so, since it would need to boil to create the steam pressure, and my Anasazi beans need to cook at least 25 minutes to be cooked through.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well said and so true. Happy New Year to all.


Poledra65 said:


> Well it's straight up 12:00 am January 1st here, so here's raising a glass to what was 2018 and to what will be a fabulous new year, 2019. No better group of people to go through the years with than you all.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Happy new year everyone! I ended up not being well yesterday. Had bowel issues and a terrific headache which even now has not fully subsided. So we didn’t go to our gathering last night. And I didn’t have my last olliebollen! ???? sad but true. I just think it’s a combination of too many late nights and early mornings. Been having a hard time sleeping past 4, which is too early when one goes to bed past midnight! Anyway, I’m sure it will get better eventually. On the positive side I love early mornings, so in a way don’t mind, but would rather be able to sleep a bit longer. And thanks to whoever mentioned on line puzzles. I didn’t know such delights existed. I now have another way to waste time! And even a little timer to help keep track of how much time I did spend playing! I’m going to have to exert self control...once I start I can’t stop and one leads to the next. Funny thing happened yesterday. My DH has been pruning the fruit trees and the grapes. He always chips the pruinings for mulch. Anyway he came running in and asked me to help find his glasses. Apparently a long vine caught his glasses and threw them off his face. Yeah, don’t ask me how that’s possible, but apparently it is! We spent 30 minutes looking for those things! Had visions of having to buy him new ones..which would have been a bummer since these are new! Miraculously they were undamaged! We need to get him something that will hold them on his head I guess.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Angela!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Happy Birthday from me also. . . I have a friend that turned 55 at 8:40 new years eve. We gave him a call as to wish him well as he has no family left, and just got a roommate.
> Hope you can get a big break here. Will someone make you a cake or celebration?


Thank you Pearl. I feel like I've eaten enough cake and done enough celebrating over the past week. I'm happy to have a quiet relaxing day today.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday Angela!


Thanks Tami.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wishing you a very happy birthday, Angela.


Thanks Jeanette. I hope 2019 soon brings you some good news re your house sale.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Pearl, not good about the caregiver, they sure didn't give you much notice. I hope you can find some help quickly.
> ...


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

That is a wall worth talking about! Fantastic!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Angela


Thanks Mary


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> An Instant pot should give you more time for hand work. I've tried a roast and a mac & cheese in my instant pot last week :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


I'm still sitting on the fence. I might get serious if the price goes down.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angela, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, dang, you could open a yarn store! Impressive. Looking pretty.
> 
> Didnt walk as too windy so took a down day and didnt even go to gym. Did change sheets, do laundry, finish 2nd sock, and made chicken enchiladas from Sunday's roast chicken. I like enchiladas as they last us 3 meals. Hardest part, and not really hard, is frying corn tortillas in oil 10-15 seconds/side. I shredded the chicken after lunch and fryed the tortillas and drained on paper towels til they were cool enough to handle.


You are inspiring me to make enchiladas now. Sounds so good. And I have chicken in the freezer! (Or maybe some "Curry in a Hurry" Anyone do that one?) My Mexican friend from LA always put a square of chocolate (the 71% kind) in her enchilada sauce. Made it darker and richer somehow. I still do it.
Happy New Year everyone. Sorry it was too windy to walk, Joy. Hopefully, today will be good for all of us.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, I hope there is someone you can go to to raise hell & get you some help


I believe there are such things as ombudsmen who are go betweens. And I would definitely start raising something! Like I said earlier, every state is different, but surely Maine has something in place to help. Here in Washington state caregivers are common and even family members can be paid if they are taking care of an invalid. I have friends who have adopted children out of the foster system and are still eligible for help from the state. Each child gets x amount of hours every week for personal care be it help with extra activities, or even just babysitting for the parents. Sure hope pearlgirls gets some help soon.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I really do have a wall of yarn (and that's not all either). A photo David put in our Christmas 'letter'. And I still maybe can't find enough red!


LOVE your wall of yarn!!!!! That's my dream to have shelving like that someday.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I really do have a wall of yarn (and that's not all either). A photo David put in our Christmas 'letter'. And I still maybe can't find enough red!


Yikes!! You really do have a wall! I thought it was a store at first! Lol....well you have enough to go through for a while!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Interesting traditions. My family are Scottish so we did the first foot over the threshold at Hogmanay. My father was picked to be the first foot, carrying a lump of coal to the neighbours homes. We have a DVD of family gatherings from 1950s-70s and one shows us carrying lighted candles around my aunts house at New Year. The whiskey was always in abundance too.


Just got an email from my DB. His granddaughter spent New Year's Eve on the Isle of Arran. I tried to copy the menu but couldn't. The dinner sounded fabulous.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> We have a lot of humidity here, also. I never made bread from scratch until we got our first bread machine. I did make bread from frozen dough. So perhaps it was the bread machine book that said to let it come to room temperature before using, also to lot let the liquid touch the yeast when you put it in the machine, especially when using the delay setting. Now I just use my Kitchen Aid electric mixer, and have the bread machine stored away in the basement.


I've always made my own bread. First 7-10 years totally by hand but then saved up for a kitchen aid mixer and used that for many years until I saved up and bought a Swedish electrolux machine. I still have the kitchen aid and use it for things other than bread. Occasionally I've considered buying bread, but when I taste store bread I'm always struck by the chemical after taste. We have a wonderful local bakery which gives out free samples...excellent bread, but quite spendy. So will continue to make my own until I can't anymore. And please God that will be for many more years!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have always understood with the Red Kidney Bean that it is a matter of changing the water several times- I am still alive!!!


Isn't it amazing we all survived?! One would think from all the dire warnings about various toxins and methods we used that we should not be alive! Lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

budasha said:


> They are. I will find mine tomorrow and photo them. I would like to hang them but haven't found a spot yet.


Here are my molas. The first one shows fish; I'm not sure what the second one represents.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sounds lovely- just a pest sorting things out.
> I have things all around the kitchen. David ahs finished putting the drawers back in but while i feel OK sitting when I get and do much I feel drained so decided it can wait until tomorrow. So more stuff can come out of storage! Mainly casserole dishes now until He can finish when He returns. But everything I want for reasonable ease will be accessible at last. Less than 3 years!


Yay! Glad you are feeling better and also that you are getting your kitchen back!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> I do like that photo of me I must admit- and how apt a background for me :sm02:


Do you do other crafts as well? or is knitting it? Is the rest of your house wall to wall shelves and storage of yarn?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> Thanks Sonja. I think I did all my celebrating last year, a wet rag is a good description of me today! :sm23: :sm23:


Happy birthday!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Angela!!

Happy New Year to you all!!!!!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sleep well- thinking of doing the same.
> 
> Just got a video from Vicky- E lying with Daddy giggling at Shaun the Sheep. HAveing just been taken at close to 10pm.


My grandkids love Shaun the sheep! That and Peppa pig.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> Thanks Margaret, I think I was about 10 hours into 1940. Bet my Mother was wishing I'd been born the year before! :sm23:


Better for tax purposes at any rate!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I had a 4 QT left over from MIL, left over from her friend. DS gave me a larger one for Christmas one year. When we moved I gave the smaller one to the friend that helped me to pack as she said she had never had a Kitchen Aid. I also have a 20 qt Hobart in the garage in storage, that is also made by KitchenAid. It is a commercial machine from DH's parents restaurant. (when they retired 50 years ago) Son keeps checking it out to see if it works. It does work and replacement parts, should I ever need them are available.


My sil has a commercial Hobart from her dads bakery. She still uses it. My kitchen aid has the old Hobart motor. It just doesn't quit. It was a sad day when kitchen aid sold out to a company which doesn't use the Hobart motor.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> Here are my molas. The first one shows fish; I'm not sure what the second one represents.


Wow! Beautiful


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Angela


Thanks Mary.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Happy new year everyone! I ended up not being well yesterday. Had bowel issues and a terrific headache which even now has not fully subsided. So we didn't go to our gathering last night. And I didn't have my last olliebollen! ???? sad but true. I just think it's a combination of too many late nights and early mornings. Been having a hard time sleeping past 4, which is too early when one goes to bed past midnight! Anyway, I'm sure it will get better eventually. On the positive side I love early mornings, so in a way don't mind, but would rather be able to sleep a bit longer. And thanks to whoever mentioned on line puzzles. I didn't know such delights existed. I now have another way to waste time! And even a little timer to help keep track of how much time I did spend playing! I'm going to have to exert self control...once I start I can't stop and one leads to the next. Funny thing happened yesterday. My DH has been pruning the fruit trees and the grapes. He always chips the pruinings for mulch. Anyway he came running in and asked me to help find his glasses. Apparently a long vine caught his glasses and threw them off his face. Yeah, don't ask me how that's possible, but apparently it is! We spent 30 minutes looking for those things! Had visions of having to buy him new ones..which would have been a bummer since these are new! Miraculously they were undamaged! We need to get him something that will hold them on his head I guess.


Hope you're feeling better today.
Glad you found DH's glasses. I had visions of them turning up in the wood chippings! :sm16:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Gwen. Happy New Year to you and yours. I've just been talking to Joan and gather you're having sunshine today after lots of rain.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Angela, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


Thanks Joy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday Angela!


From me too!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I really do have a wall of yarn (and that's not all either). A photo David put in our Christmas 'letter'. And I still maybe can't find enough red!


Oh, wow! I don't have near that much, even with the garage sale stash I added last year????. I wonder what my GD would say to that one????????

Is the white box on the wall an air conditioner?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday Angela. May you have a great day celebrating.
Happy New Year to all of you, my friends.
Maatje, time to get your DH a pair of safety glasses that will fit over his current ones, or, if he can see enough without his glasses, get some strong safety glasses with good side shields. That could have been a scary eye injury. I have grapes and they do have a tendency to reach out and snatch you up. I wear safety glasses when near them as they are not trustworthy.
A beautiful sunny winter day here. I have signed myself and my 2 sisters up for the 115 birthday year of Heindselman's LYS. They have set up a series of 12, one a month, knitting kits that are reflective of the decades they have been in business. I think it will be fun and a learning experience. The first kit has been designed by Mary Schiffman, who has designed many patterns and written many books. I have the first kit, a lace pattern worked in Normandy linen..looks to me like working with linen crochet cotton as it is very fine and done on size 2 needles..but I may cheat and do it on size 3s. They are the oldest continuous yarn shop in the western USA and possibly the oldest continuous LYS in the USA proper. It is a wonderful, friendly shop with tatting instructors, knitting, crocheting and yarn spinning classes. Hoping I will have the skills to do these classes


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I've been back to Mr Google.
> https://www.statefoodsafety.com/Resources/article/category/Resources/article/toxic-beans


Good information. My learn something new from KP happened early today????I didn't know kidney beans could be toxic
I mostly cook dry white navy beans although I domhave a bag of 18 bean soup mix in the basement but I don't think it has kidney beans in it & some of the "beans" are actually lentils


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is enough yarn to keep you knitting till 500 years old!


She really does have SABLE. ????????(stash accumulated beyond life expectancy).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Glad the baking soda helped. Which reminds me.... I had read ages ago that a paste of baking soda and water on a splinter will help it come up to the surface.... and sooo yesterday at some stage I got a tiny something in my finger, could feel something was there and finger was sore but couldnt get it ou so I put a bicarb and a bandaid on and this morning the finger wasnt hurting at all, took off bandaid washed my hand and nothing there.. :sm11:


I will have to remember that for next spring. I seem to always be getting rose or raspberry thorns in my fingers & they are so tiny it's hard to get them out but they are oh so irritating


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Wellllllll. . .my caregiver's boss just called they are done on Sunday. The girl is moving and out of my neighborhood. She has no reliable transportation. (she hasn't all along)
> Soooooo. . . as of Sunday, we have no caregivers again. The present one has been calling Social Services from here everyday and found out that she is losing some services as she works. She called and got free wood delivered to the place she was living just before Christmas, because she qualifies. She was living in a house with many other people all couchsurfing.
> And I am setting up major surgeries for myself coming up.
> Need all the prayers and help I can get, at present time.


That's not good news for you. I hope you can find help soon. Prayers on the way for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Also, if you go to www.socialsecurity.gov online and register (set up a mysocialsecurity account) this government site has lots of info per state as to resouces you can go to for help/assistance.


Great suggestion Gwen. There is also SHIP in each State.

https://www.maine.gov/DHHS/oads/community-support/ship.html

There are also places like Age options, Senior Helpers, etc.

https://www.maine.gov/dhhs/oads/home-support/index.html


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have not so far had to wait until it came to room temperature. I do however use a bread machine though I don't know if that made any difference.


I was using a bread machine too. Maybe my flour was old.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Angela.
> And how close where you to be being born in a different year?
> 
> Wonder how often twins are born with birthdays in different years though born at the same time?


Never thought of that. My nephew was born 31/12/1999, so had he a twin, they might have been in different centuries????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Margaret, I think I was about 10 hours into 1940. Bet my Mother was wishing I'd been born the year before! :sm23:


Happy birthday Angela. I'm sure your mom would have been happy to have you born a "year "sooner


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Will you be having some time off, for yourself?


I had a 4 day weekend for Christmas and again for New Years. I have done some housework and much needed knitting projects. I even made a scrubby for myself this weekend which was nice. I had the opportunity to meet up with out of town friends during Christmas weekend. Matthew sent his drawing with a friend so he could submit it into the international disabled art contest in April. This weekend I kept for myself instead of doing things for others. I did do something for a friend last night but that was only for a few hours. I slept quite a bit this weekend as well. I really needed that.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Happy birthday, Angela!*


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:



> Well know I was channelling you...LOL! It actually tasted good! I put a dollop of sour cream on it when served....yum!


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, Marla had an appointment with the pain specialist, all is going good with the shot he gave her in her hip a while back, he thinks the pain in her legs is shin splints, so is sending her to a podiatrist, he said the pain she's having is typical of them, as well as a few other indicators, he thinks she needs orthotics.
> I got the Christmas totes all cleaned out and organized, I managed to get everything in them, including the two smaller Christmas trees 5' and 2', so that's all good for another year, took a good while to organize and sort through what I hadn't put out, while putting away what I had decorated with. I definitely need some new decorations things have gotten broken or misplaced in moves and it's all definitely in need of updating.
> The house looks naked now. :sm12:
> I'm going to watch some more Mrs. Browns Boys, lol I think Winnie is my favorite, she's like Dean Martin in Martin & Lewis, and her mis-use of words... I'm still laughing or monogamous sideboard (mahogany). :sm23: And organism. :sm12: :sm23:
> And I need to get caught up here, I'm only 5 pages behind now, I'm getting closer. :sm04:


I like Mrs. Brown's Boys too. Unfortunately, in my area it's no longer available due to some licensing glitch.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I really do have a wall of yarn (and that's not all either). A photo David put in our Christmas 'letter'. And I still maybe can't find enough red!


You really do! May I shop in your store? :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> My grandkids love Shaun the sheep! That and Peppa pig.


I've never seen Peppa, but I love Shaun, too. LOL

Last night was quiet...we went to bed early...and then at midnight, someone got out in the street with metropolitan barge quality fireworks--woke us up and at first I wondered if a bomb had gone off or a house exploded! :sm06: The windows rattled and I could hear something falling on the roof, boom after boom. Sheesh. Unbelievable.

Today we're off to brunch with BFF at their house (and she's invited others we will meet). Janie goes in early tomorrow for her surgery (no kittens!), and I go back to work. I'm ready for the world to feel a little more "normal." I managed to get ends woven in for four hats I finished during the time off, one of which goes to DD#2's friend and one I may keep; not sure about the others yet. Just simple hats, to keep my mind and hands occupied during down time.

Hugs & blessings to all--may they be ever present through the coming year!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> My bread machine has made it's way to my kitchen now so maybe I will use it sometimes. Just that it is so luscious hot with lots of butter! And doesn't last all that well. Well I guess I just slice it and freeze it after I have scoffed the first bits.


I think I'll bring mine up. That's my problem too. It tastes heavenly while still warm.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And a Happy Birthday to you Angela hope you have a wonderful day ????????????????????


Angelam, Happy Birthday and many more.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mindy, yum dark chocolate sounds good. However mostly i make chicken enchiladas with salsa verde you can find recipe at https://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1018153-chicken-enchiladas-with-salsa-verde. I cheat and use bottles salsa verde and cooked roast chicken. So even with sofening tortillas in oil it takes five minutes to prep once chicken shredded. And as i said it makes 3 meals for us. I can freeze in separate meals, thaw and either nuke or heat in oven.

For curry in a hurry i use cooked chicken and Trader Joes curry sauce. Or at times raw shrimp which i simmer in sauce to cook. Top with rice or gluten free noodles, shredded coconut, chopped scallions, peanuts and if feeling wild heat up canned fried onions to top with.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Wow, thank you so much everyone, Maatje, gottastch, Julie, Joyce, Bonnie, Sorlenna and Liz for all your kind birthday wishes. Good wishes from all around the world!

Strangely I've had 2 PMs from people I've never heard of and am wondering if it is some sort of scam. I haven't opened them. If it should be from someone on here using their proper names that I don't know or recognise, please let me know!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's fantastic! Hold on to that 20 qt commercial as long as it works. Kitchen Aid is no longer made by Hobart.


My friend bought one of those huge mixers a couple of years ago & it came with a big meat grinder too. She loves it as she makes 20 loaves of bread at a time & they also process their own meat for burger & sausage. Shevgot it from a caterer that was going out of business


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Wow, thank you so much everyone, Maatje, gottastch, Julie, Joyce, Bonnie, Sorlenna and Liz for all your kind birthday wishes. Good wishes from all around the world!
> 
> Strangely I've had 2 PMs from people I've never heard of and am wondering if it is some sort of scam. I haven't opened them. If it should be from someone on here using their proper names that I don't know or recognise, please let me know!


There are mostly nice people on here and they just want to wish you the best.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Since I rarely remember to put my dried beans t soak overnight I bring the pot of beans to a boil for 10 minutes, reduce the heat,and let them continue on lowest setting for an hour. Then rinse the beans, put in fresh water and cook them either in a pot on the stove or in the crock pot. Never had any problems.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I think every state is different since we don't have nationalized health care. But with Medicare which is for seniors, there should be something or someone she can turn to. Also since her husband was in the military the VA should be of some help. Though I've gathered that hasn't been the case. Sometimes it's just such a pain trying to find the right people who can help navigate these waters.


Yes, each state is very different, considering the size, population, and number of hospitals or medical centers. I just googled the number of hospitals/medical centers in the state of Maine. 27. Total. Updated 24 hours ago, supposedly. That alone limits the availability of help.

The last I knew, and I haven't looked it up recently, the state of Vermont only had 17 hospitals for the whole state.

I think that, at this point, that is the biggest problem in Pearl's getting the assistance she needs. At this point it's not an issue if the type of health care.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are mostly nice people on here and they just want to wish you the best.


That's what I thought. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Happy new year everyone! I ended up not being well yesterday. Had bowel issues and a terrific headache which even now has not fully subsided. So we didn't go to our gathering last night. And I didn't have my last olliebollen! ???? sad but true. I just think it's a combination of too many late nights and early mornings. Been having a hard time sleeping past 4, which is too early when one goes to bed past midnight! Anyway, I'm sure it will get better eventually. On the positive side I love early mornings, so in a way don't mind, but would rather be able to sleep a bit longer. And thanks to whoever mentioned on line puzzles. I didn't know such delights existed. I now have another way to waste time! And even a little timer to help keep track of how much time I did spend playing! I'm going to have to exert self control...once I start I can't stop and one leads to the next. Funny thing happened yesterday. My DH has been pruning the fruit trees and the grapes. He always chips the pruinings for mulch. Anyway he came running in and asked me to help find his glasses. Apparently a long vine caught his glasses and threw them off his face. Yeah, don't ask me how that's possible, but apparently it is! We spent 30 minutes looking for those things! Had visions of having to buy him new ones..which would have been a bummer since these are new! Miraculously they were undamaged! We need to get him something that will hold them on his head I guess.


Hope the headache/ flu is gone soon.

I'm glad you found the glasses. Sometimes it's amazing how things can disappear & reappear.
When we were first going out DH bought me an expensive watch, I wore it daily for 20+ years. I lost it twice & it came back to me, once I was pulling weeds & throwing them in the Bush & tilling around trees at the edge of the yard, after about an hour I noticed my watch was gone. I started looking & it was hanging from a tree branch. I was amazed. The other time, I lost it at the Lloydminster exhibition & it was found in the straw at the petting zoo & turned in. I guess like your DHs glasses, it wanted to stay with me


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Happy new year everyone! I ended up not being well yesterday. Had bowel issues and a terrific headache which even now has not fully subsided. So we didn't go to our gathering last night. And I didn't have my last olliebollen! ???? sad but true. I just think it's a combination of too many late nights and early mornings. Been having a hard time sleeping past 4, which is too early when one goes to bed past midnight! Anyway, I'm sure it will get better eventually. On the positive side I love early mornings, so in a way don't mind, but would rather be able to sleep a bit longer. And thanks to whoever mentioned on line puzzles. I didn't know such delights existed. I now have another way to waste time! And even a little timer to help keep track of how much time I did spend playing! I'm going to have to exert self control...once I start I can't stop and one leads to the next. Funny thing happened yesterday. My DH has been pruning the fruit trees and the grapes. He always chips the pruinings for mulch. Anyway he came running in and asked me to help find his glasses. Apparently a long vine caught his glasses and threw them off his face. Yeah, don't ask me how that's possible, but apparently it is! We spent 30 minutes looking for those things! Had visions of having to buy him new ones..which would have been a bummer since these are new! Miraculously they were undamaged! We need to get him something that will hold them on his head I guess.


Oh, I'm so glad you found them undamaged! As I've had a cupboard door send mine flying, I totally understand how it happened! Not only get him a band to hold them on, get him a pair of safety glasses to fit over them, please.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> Here are my molas. The first one shows fish; I'm not sure what the second one represents.


They are beautiful, Liz. Somehow, the second one made me think of the face of a little girl? But I think maybe it is just a design.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Here are my molas. The first one shows fish; I'm not sure what the second one represents.


Beautiful!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I've always made my own bread. First 7-10 years totally by hand but then saved up for a kitchen aid mixer and used that for many years until I saved up and bought a Swedish electrolux machine. I still have the kitchen aid and use it for things other than bread. Occasionally I've considered buying bread, but when I taste store bread I'm always struck by the chemical after taste. We have a wonderful local bakery which gives out free samples...excellent bread, but quite spendy. So will continue to make my own until I can't anymore. And please God that will be for many more years!


I make buns quite often but rarely bread. DH was raised on home made bread & doesn't like it, I think his mom didn't make good bread because I can't imagine not liking it. I always mix my dough by hand, seems easier than all the cleanup of mixer or bread machine
It's probably better I don't make bread as I would eat it????????normally I don't each much bread


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> My sil has a commercial Hobart from her dads bakery. She still uses it. My kitchen aid has the old Hobart motor. It just doesn't quit. It was a sad day when kitchen aid sold out to a company which doesn't use the Hobart motor.


It sure was.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Happy Birthday Angela. May you have a great day celebrating.
> Happy New Year to all of you, my friends.
> Maatje, time to get your DH a pair of safety glasses that will fit over his current ones, or, if he can see enough without his glasses, get some strong safety glasses with good side shields. That could have been a scary eye injury. I have grapes and they do have a tendency to reach out and snatch you up. I wear safety glasses when near them as they are not trustworthy.
> A beautiful sunny winter day here. I have signed myself and my 2 sisters up for the 115 birthday year of Heindselman's LYS. They have set up a series of 12, one a month, knitting kits that are reflective of the decades they have been in business. I think it will be fun and a learning experience. The first kit has been designed by Mary Schiffman, who has designed many patterns and written many books. I have the first kit, a lace pattern worked in Normandy linen..looks to me like working with linen crochet cotton as it is very fine and done on size 2 needles..but I may cheat and do it on size 3s. They are the oldest continuous yarn shop in the western USA and possibly the oldest continuous LYS in the USA proper. It is a wonderful, friendly shop with tatting instructors, knitting, crocheting and yarn spinning classes. Hoping I will have the skills to do these classes


That sounds fun!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Happy Birthday Angela. May you have a great day celebrating.
> Happy New Year to all of you, my friends.
> Maatje, time to get your DH a pair of safety glasses that will fit over his current ones, or, if he can see enough without his glasses, get some strong safety glasses with good side shields. That could have been a scary eye injury. I have grapes and they do have a tendency to reach out and snatch you up. I wear safety glasses when near them as they are not trustworthy.
> A beautiful sunny winter day here. I have signed myself and my 2 sisters up for the 115 birthday year of Heindselman's LYS. They have set up a series of 12, one a month, knitting kits that are reflective of the decades they have been in business. I think it will be fun and a learning experience. The first kit has been designed by Mary Schiffman, who has designed many patterns and written many books. I have the first kit, a lace pattern worked in Normandy linen..looks to me like working with linen crochet cotton as it is very fine and done on size 2 needles..but I may cheat and do it on size 3s. They are the oldest continuous yarn shop in the western USA and possibly the oldest continuous LYS in the USA proper. It is a wonderful, friendly shop with tatting instructors, knitting, crocheting and yarn spinning classes. Hoping I will have the skills to do these classes


That does sound like a wonderful, all year gift- hope you are not too daunted nor challenged by the patterns!
Glad it is a good day!
We are still cloudy this morning, but there is supposed to be sun later on.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> My sil has a commercial Hobart from her dads bakery. She still uses it. My kitchen aid has the old Hobart motor. It just doesn't quit. It was a sad day when kitchen aid sold out to a company which doesn't use the Hobart motor.


Seems nothing is made like it used to be


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> She really does have SABLE. ????????(stash accumulated beyond life expectancy).


I did not know that one, Bonnie! but it is for real in Margaret's case!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Never thought of that. My nephew was born 31/12/1999, so had he a twin, they might have been in different centuries????????


That would be quite something- there is a possibility it did happen somewhere!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Happy Birthday Angela. May you have a great day celebrating.
> Happy New Year to all of you, my friends.
> Maatje, time to get your DH a pair of safety glasses that will fit over his current ones, or, if he can see enough without his glasses, get some strong safety glasses with good side shields. That could have been a scary eye injury. I have grapes and they do have a tendency to reach out and snatch you up. I wear safety glasses when near them as they are not trustworthy.
> A beautiful sunny winter day here. I have signed myself and my 2 sisters up for the 115 birthday year of Heindselman's LYS. They have set up a series of 12, one a month, knitting kits that are reflective of the decades they have been in business. I think it will be fun and a learning experience. The first kit has been designed by Mary Schiffman, who has designed many patterns and written many books. I have the first kit, a lace pattern worked in Normandy linen..looks to me like working with linen crochet cotton as it is very fine and done on size 2 needles..but I may cheat and do it on size 3s. They are the oldest continuous yarn shop in the western USA and possibly the oldest continuous LYS in the USA proper. It is a wonderful, friendly shop with tatting instructors, knitting, crocheting and yarn spinning classes. Hoping I will have the skills to do these classes


Sounds like 12 great classes, I wish something like that was available here


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I had a 4 day weekend for Christmas and again for New Years. I have done some housework and much needed knitting projects. I even made a scrubby for myself this weekend which was nice. I had the opportunity to meet up with out of town friends during Christmas weekend. Matthew sent his drawing with a friend so he could submit it into the international disabled art contest in April. This weekend I kept for myself instead of doing things for others. I did do something for a friend last night but that was only for a few hours. I slept quite a bit this weekend as well. I really needed that.


I am sure you did need it- you seem to be one of those who loses herself in others.
Not mean't as a criticism, just an observation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I like Mrs. Brown's Boys too. Unfortunately, in my area it's no longer available due to some licensing glitch.


I never really liked it- felt it was a one joke program.

But of course it takes all sorts!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've never seen Peppa, but I love Shaun, too. LOL
> 
> Last night was quiet...we went to bed early...and then at midnight, someone got out in the street with metropolitan barge quality fireworks--woke us up and at first I wondered if a bomb had gone off or a house exploded! :sm06: The windows rattled and I could hear something falling on the roof, boom after boom. Sheesh. Unbelievable.
> 
> ...


Fireworks certainly can be a rude awakening!
Do enjoy your brunch!
I am much happier when I have some knitting in my hands- I do like mindless from time to time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I had a 4 day weekend for Christmas and again for New Years. I have done some housework and much needed knitting projects. I even made a scrubby for myself this weekend which was nice. I had the opportunity to meet up with out of town friends during Christmas weekend. Matthew sent his drawing with a friend so he could submit it into the international disabled art contest in April. This weekend I kept for myself instead of doing things for others. I did do something for a friend last night but that was only for a few hours. I slept quite a bit this weekend as well. I really needed that.


I hope Matthew will do well in the contest
I'm glad to hear you had some "me" time, no one deserves it more


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Wow, thank you so much everyone, Maatje, gottastch, Julie, Joyce, Bonnie, Sorlenna and Liz for all your kind birthday wishes. Good wishes from all around the world!
> 
> Strangely I've had 2 PMs from people I've never heard of and am wondering if it is some sort of scam. I haven't opened them. If it should be from someone on here using their proper names that I don't know or recognise, please let me know!


That is one of the best aspects of the internet- how it brings the globe together!

I have occasionally had bitchy PM's from people I did not recognise- some feel they have the right to comment despite knowing little or none of where you are coming from.
Alternatively might just be some who read the Birthday Notices!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've never seen Peppa, but I love Shaun, too. LOL
> 
> Last night was quiet...we went to bed early...and then at midnight, someone got out in the street with metropolitan barge quality fireworks--woke us up and at first I wondered if a bomb had gone off or a house exploded! :sm06: The windows rattled and I could hear something falling on the roof, boom after boom. Sheesh. Unbelievable.
> 
> ...


Crazy they put off such fireworks in town & with stuff falling on the roof, I'd be worried about fire????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> They are beautiful, Liz. Somehow, the second one made me think of the face of a little girl? But I think maybe it is just a design.


I thought it was a representation of a butterfly, from what I've seen of Southwestern native art.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I make buns quite often but rarely bread. DH was raised on home made bread & doesn't like it, I think his mom didn't make good bread because I can't imagine not liking it. I always mix my dough by hand, seems easier than all the cleanup of mixer or bread machine


I used always knead by hand- for maybe thirty years- but then my wrists started to play up, and it just got too sore. My Dad gave me my first Bread Maker, and I did use those (various one's over time) but for the last four to five years I have been quite happy just using the mixer, and baking in the oven- in Summer possibly best done at night!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope Matthew will do well in the contest
> I'm glad to hear you had some "me" time, no one deserves it more


Indeed! I completely agree. And I had meant to remark on Matthew's latest pup drawing--wonderful work! I have so enjoyed seeing him grow as an artist and look forward to more. :sm02:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Crazy they put off such fireworks in town & with stuff falling on the roof, I'd be worried about fire????


Funny thing--that was my first thought (fire). Then I remembered I'm not in the desert any more! We've had so much rain of late that wouldn't be an issue, but it was quite shocking to hear the noise so loud just outside.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got a New Years message from Fabricland with this link this morning.

https://fabricville.com/en/diy/?idcat=53&utm_source=FAB&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=Jan01_Blog&utm_term=DIY


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Funny thing--that was my first thought (fire). Then I remembered I'm not in the desert any more! We've had so much rain of late that wouldn't be an issue, but it was quite shocking to hear the noise so loud just outside.


Good that everything was wet so no fire danger


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got a New Years message from Fabricland with this link this morning.
> 
> https://fabricville.com/en/diy/?idcat=53&utm_source=FAB&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=Jan01_Blog&utm_term=DIY


Had not heard of them before- always interesting to see a new site!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I had a 4 day weekend for Christmas and again for New Years. I have done some housework and much needed knitting projects. I even made a scrubby for myself this weekend which was nice. I had the opportunity to meet up with out of town friends during Christmas weekend. Matthew sent his drawing with a friend so he could submit it into the international disabled art contest in April. This weekend I kept for myself instead of doing things for others. I did do something for a friend last night but that was only for a few hours. I slept quite a bit this weekend as well. I really needed that.


Glad you have had some relaxing time to yourself Mary 
Good luck in the international art contest Mathew


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Happy Birthday Angela. May you have a great day celebrating.
> Happy New Year to all of you, my friends.
> Maatje, time to get your DH a pair of safety glasses that will fit over his current ones, or, if he can see enough without his glasses, get some strong safety glasses with good side shields. That could have been a scary eye injury. I have grapes and they do have a tendency to reach out and snatch you up. I wear safety glasses when near them as they are not trustworthy.
> A beautiful sunny winter day here. I have signed myself and my 2 sisters up for the 115 birthday year of Heindselman's LYS. They have set up a series of 12, one a month, knitting kits that are reflective of the decades they have been in business. I think it will be fun and a learning experience. The first kit has been designed by Mary Schiffman, who has designed many patterns and written many books. I have the first kit, a lace pattern worked in Normandy linen..looks to me like working with linen crochet cotton as it is very fine and done on size 2 needles..but I may cheat and do it on size 3s. They are the oldest continuous yarn shop in the western USA and possibly the oldest continuous LYS in the USA proper. It is a wonderful, friendly shop with tatting instructors, knitting, crocheting and yarn spinning classes. Hoping I will have the skills to do these classes


Sounds like the perfect gift , hope you and your sisters enjoy the classes


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all and welcome to 2019 those in northern hemisphere. 
Happy birthday Angela hope you had a wonderful day . 
I am a bit late catching up due to a power cut yesterday afternoon which lasted 5 hours. 
We were invited to friends home for dinner last night, which was fortunate seeing we had no power here.
I had not met the wife before, but we got on really well she is very warm and friendly and we had a lot of laughs over the evening.
She has a full time job but also is a marriage celebrant which takes her to interesting venues round the country.
I thought of Gwen when the dessert was a delicious pavlova with strawberries. The main meal was bbq steak chicken with lovely salads.
It felt like we were in a fancy restaurant, they made everything so nicely cooked and presented.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, each state is very different, considering the size, population, and number of hospitals or medical centers. I just googled the number of hospitals/medical centers in the state of Maine. 27. Total. Updated 24 hours ago, supposedly. That alone limits the availability of help.
> 
> The last I knew, and I haven't looked it up recently, the state of Vermont only had 17 hospitals for the whole state.
> 
> I think that, at this point, that is the biggest problem in Pearl's getting the assistance she needs. At this point it's not an issue if the type of health care.


I had googled caregivers in Maine and got a lot of sites for medical marijuana.....didn't search very carefully though.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I make buns quite often but rarely bread. DH was raised on home made bread & doesn't like it, I think his mom didn't make good bread because I can't imagine not liking it. I always mix my dough by hand, seems easier than all the cleanup of mixer or bread machine
> It's probably better I don't make bread as I would eat it????????normally I don't each much bread


I know I try to limit my bread intake.... I think my DH is the only man on the planet who doesn't like fresh bread. Are you watching the hockey classic?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fireworks certainly can be a rude awakening!
> Do enjoy your brunch!
> I am much happier when I have some knitting in my hands- I do like mindless from time to time.


It can. I kept our window closed last night in the hope of blocking some of the fireworks noise out. It did help a bit.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Crazy they put off such fireworks in town & with stuff falling on the roof, I'd be worried about fire????


4 th of July is a war zone here. We have three cities in close pryand for some reason ours is the only one which allows personal fireworks. Consequently huge ones are set off for hours ....I'm always surprised there aren't more fires. Although 2 years ago a firework lodged in one of our neighbors roof smoldered unbeknownst to them and later in the night caught fire. Thankfully no one was injured or died but it did cause so much damage they had to tear the place down. We try to be in town during the 4th.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got a New Years message from Fabricland with this link this morning.
> 
> https://fabricville.com/en/diy/?idcat=53&utm_source=FAB&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=Jan01_Blog&utm_term=DIY


Now that's a name I haven't heard in years! Used to shop there - they had nice stuff.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> They are beautiful, Liz. Somehow, the second one made me think of the face of a little girl? But I think maybe it is just a design.


I just had another look at it and yes, it does resemble a child.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all and welcome to 2019 those in northern hemisphere.
> Happy birthday Angela hope you had a wonderful day .
> I am a bit late catching up due to a power cut yesterday afternoon which lasted 5 hours.
> We were invited to friends home for dinner last night, which was fortunate seeing we had no power here.
> ...


 :sm24: Great you enjoyed your outing!
Do you know what caused the power outage? We were fine, down here, just over the thoroughfare!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I thought it was a representation of a butterfly, from what I've seen of Southwestern native art.


We all see something different which makes us who we are.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> It can. I kept our window closed last night in the hope of blocking some of the fireworks noise out. It did help a bit.


 :sm24: Glad it did help!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> 4 th of July is a war zone here. We have three cities in close pryand for some reason ours is the only one which allows personal fireworks. Consequently huge ones are set off for hours ....I'm always surprised there aren't more fires. Although 2 years ago a firework lodged in one of our neighbors roof smoldered unbeknownst to them and later in the night caught fire. Thankfully no one was injured or died but it did cause so much damage they had to tear the place down. We try to be in town during the 4th.


 :sm25: I really don't like the ones that sound like Cannon shot, neither does Ringo.

Sounds wise to be home- not good for your neighbours!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I know I try to limit my bread intake.... I think my DH is the only man on the planet who doesn't like fresh bread. Are you watching the hockey classic?


No, I'm not much of a hockey fan.
I did a little cleaning, I packed away all the Christmas wrapping stuff & now I'm back on my butt????????
I'm surprised to hear my DH isn't the only one who doesn't like fresh homemade bread


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> 4 th of July is a war zone here. We have three cities in close pryand for some reason ours is the only one which allows personal fireworks. Consequently huge ones are set off for hours ....I'm always surprised there aren't more fires. Although 2 years ago a firework lodged in one of our neighbors roof smoldered unbeknownst to them and later in the night caught fire. Thankfully no one was injured or died but it did cause so much damage they had to tear the place down. We try to be in town during the 4th.


Lucky no one was hurt
Here most are done in summer at the lakes & often set off from a boat over the water so no danger of fires


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

What a crazy place we live! Yesterday morning it was -35C with a north wind. Today it was snowing like the devil when I woke up , we got about 5”, now the sun is shining & it’s blowing an absolute hooley. Tonight we are at risk of freezing rain. Good grief, how nuts is that!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I had googled caregivers in Maine and got a lot of sites for medical marijuana.....didn't search very carefully though.


I only Googled how many hospitals, not for care givers. It doesn't surprise me that is what you found.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> I'm still sitting on the fence. I might get serious if the price goes down.


Mine was a gift. . .
I just bought dried peas for soup, dried beans and a pork roast to try this week.
I have also promised stuffed eggs for Saturday party and Sunday potluck.
I bought a dozen eggs at store and have 1 dozen fresh from the coop. I am checking to see if it really doesn't matter if the eggs are aged or fresh to peel well.
I will keep you posted if you want me to????? as to what works or doesn't ???? :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning all and welcome to 2019 those in northern hemisphere.
> Happy birthday Angela hope you had a wonderful day .
> I am a bit late catching up due to a power cut yesterday afternoon which lasted 5 hours.
> We were invited to friends home for dinner last night, which was fortunate seeing we had no power here.
> ...


Thank you Fan. I have had a very relaxing day at home and will be shortly in bed - another day older! Out walking tomorrow morning, and goodness knows I need it after all I've been eating and drinking over the last week or so!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks for a beautiful card Kate.
> 
> How was your Hogmanay?


Very quiet thanks - I stayed up for the bells, but was in bed by 12.20!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> Not good. Is this a private company? If so they need better standards, the woman had no reliable transportation, seemingly didn't know anything about personal care and leaves without giving due notice. And now the boss is finding her another position? Sure seems strange to me. I hope you find somebody more reliable and experienced.


When I talk with her ask if she needs help or prayer for anything. . . she responds with it is complicated. I didn't need to stop this week. I thought I had 2 weeks notice, I didn't quit, if I had I couldn't re-work with my services. My daughter intends to pay for the car when she gets her income tax back. "I thought it was your car getting fixed?" "Is it your daughter's car?" yes it is daughters car getting fixed while she drives her car as she has 2 children and 2 jobs and needs to get around and kids where they need to go. Other grandmother bought her boyfriend a big Harley Davidson Motorcycle instead of buying things for my grandchildren. (Her daughter lives with the other ladies son and works for other lady at her restaurant.) She has worked in the field for '41 years'. Supposedly has certification, doesn't know where it is. It all sounds like a soap opera, or "Judge Judy", to me. It has a familiar ring. Son says not to judge as people need to make a living and survive. 
I have no idea where she comes from (supposedly local) "Mother is rich and a con-lady living in Florida with sister." No proof as she has no contacts or pictures of anyone. Grew up as a military brat until parents divorced, so said. Sad if it is all true or if any of it is true, just very strange and complicated as she describes. All of the homeless that I know seem to know her as well. She does a good job, I think about I've had a break for a month. When she leaves, I doubt if she'll even remember who we are or what she did. as she always mentioned she "has a lot going on in and around her and it is too complicated."
I found the company thru referrals as they would take VA payment. Boss told me it was up to me to go back to VA and make other arrangements as their company is done as of Sunday. She told me this yesterday (Monday). The VA was not even open on Monday unless she has different contacts than the one she gave me.It was a government holiday as well. With the government shut down there may not be any VA help either. :sm25:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

MindyT said:


> You are inspiring me to make enchiladas now. Sounds so good. And I have chicken in the freezer! (Or maybe some "Curry in a Hurry" Anyone do that one?) My Mexican friend from LA always put a square of chocolate (the 71% kind) in her enchilada sauce. Made it darker and richer somehow. I still do it.
> Happy New Year everyone. Sorry it was too windy to walk, Joy. Hopefully, today will be good for all of us.


What is Curry in a hurry? We would probably like that, rice is a snap.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> I believe there are such things as ombudsmen who are go betweens. And I would definitely start raising something! Like I said earlier, every state is different, but surely Maine has something in place to help. Here in Washington state caregivers are common and even family members can be paid if they are taking care of an invalid. I have friends who have adopted children out of the foster system and are still eligible for help from the state. Each child gets x amount of hours every week for personal care be it help with extra activities, or even just babysitting for the parents. Sure hope pearlgirls gets some help soon.


Relatives can get paid to work caregiving, just not spouses who do the most of the load.This agency checked. :sm02:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Never thought of that. My nephew was born 31/12/1999, so had he a twin, they might have been in different centuries????????


DH was born on 28th February just before midnight, any later and he would have been a leap year baby! (Feb 29th)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> I like Mrs. Brown's Boys too. Unfortunately, in my area it's no longer available due to some licensing glitch.


It's on our TV right now, but I'm not a fan.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> I've always made my own bread. First 7-10 years totally by hand but then saved up for a kitchen aid mixer and used that for many years until I saved up and bought a Swedish electrolux machine. I still have the kitchen aid and use it for things other than bread. Occasionally I've considered buying bread, but when I taste store bread I'm always struck by the chemical after taste. We have a wonderful local bakery which gives out free samples...excellent bread, but quite spendy. So will continue to make my own until I can't anymore. And please God that will be for many more years!


I started making bread with a large covered aluminum pot that had a dough hook that attached and a hand crank. The three little ones used to love turning the crank for me. :sm02: I hope to continue until I'm gone. . . Dr says to eliminate bread, potatoes, sugar, pasta and white stuff. We are still getting heavier.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday to you Angela - hope you have a great time celebrating. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> And a Happy Birthday to you Angela hope you have a wonderful day ????????????????????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> Here are my molas. The first one shows fish; I'm not sure what the second one represents.


I love them both. You are blessed to have them. . .How did you acquire them? Did you visit the Panamanian Indians?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Great you enjoyed your outing!
> Do you know what caused the power outage? We were fine, down here, just over the thoroughfare!


When we left we could see the Vector guys working on a power pole in Claude Road.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> When I talk with her ask if she needs help or prayer for anything. . . she responds with it is complicated. I didn't need to stop this week. I thought I had 2 weeks notice, I didn't quit, if I had I couldn't re-work with my services. My daughter intends to pay for the car when she gets her income tax back. "I thought it was your car getting fixed?" "Is it your daughter's car?" yes it is daughters car getting fixed while she drives her car as she has 2 children and 2 jobs and needs to get around and kids where they need to go. Other grandmother bought her boyfriend a big Harley Davidson Motorcycle instead of buying things for my grandchildren. (Her daughter lives with the other ladies son and works for other lady at her restaurant.) She has worked in the field for '41 years'. Supposedly has certification, doesn't know where it is. It all sounds like a soap opera, or "Judge Judy", to me. It has a familiar ring. Son says not to judge as people need to make a living and survive.
> I have no idea where she comes from (supposedly local) "Mother is rich and a con-lady living in Florida with sister." No proof as she has no contacts or pictures of anyone. Grew up as a military brat until parents divorced, so said. Sad if it is all true or if any of it is true, just very strange and complicated as she describes. All of the homeless that I know seem to know her as well. She does a good job, I think about I've had a break for a month. When she leaves, I doubt if she'll even remember who we are or what she did. as she always mentioned she "has a lot going on in and around her and it is too complicated."
> I found the company thru referrals as they would take VA payment. Boss told me it was up to me to go back to VA and make other arrangements as their company is done as of Sunday. She told me this yesterday (Monday). The VA was not even open on Monday unless she has different contacts than the one she gave me.It was a government holiday as well. With the government shut down there may not be any VA help either. :sm25:


What I'm finding here is that many of the services are being "subcontracted" out to care givers with very little vetting because there is such a need. Both my neighbor and DSIL found out that contracting directly with a Russian or Polish agency worked better than dealing with other places.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the 77degrees is nice but not the other. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:



> 43 is way too hot! That will be a day to endure!
> Did wonder what was happening in your world!?
> We are swinging from Summer to not Summer, rather rapidly- just as I think it is settling to the heat- it goes cloudy and cooler again.
> It is 20*C now at gone 1 a.m., forecast to be only around 25*C most of the week, but then the fierce weather you have been having makes it's way over the Tasman, and who knows?!
> ...


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

pacer said:


> I had a 4 day weekend for Christmas and again for New Years. I have done some housework and much needed knitting projects. I even made a scrubby for myself this weekend which was nice. I had the opportunity to meet up with out of town friends during Christmas weekend. Matthew sent his drawing with a friend so he could submit it into the international disabled art contest in April. This weekend I kept for myself instead of doing things for others. I did do something for a friend last night but that was only for a few hours. I slept quite a bit this weekend as well. I really needed that.


We do need to take care of ourselves even when we like to do for others. You remind me of myself. I was up until 2 and up again at 7a.m. My 2 hr nap helped this afternoon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> When we left we could see the Vector guys working on a power pole in Claude Road.


I wonder what the problem was? That was quite a long shut down!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> the 77degrees is nice but not the other. --- sam


I do suspect, Sam that you prefer hotter than I do!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> Happy Birthday to you Angela - hope you have a great time celebrating. --- sam


Thank you Sam. I had a great day doing not very much at all. It's worn me out so much I'm just off to bed!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Mine was a gift. . .
> I just bought dried peas for soup, dried beans and a pork roast to try this week.
> I have also promised stuffed eggs for Saturday party and Sunday potluck.
> I bought a dozen eggs at store and have 1 dozen fresh from the coop. I am checking to see if it really doesn't matter if the eggs are aged or fresh to peel well.
> I will keep you posted if you want me to????? as to what works or doesn't ???? :sm02:


Please, I'd be interested to hear.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a butterfly or bird maybe. they really are beautiful. --- sam



budasha said:


> Here are my molas. The first one shows fish; I'm not sure what the second one represents.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje, time to get your DH a pair of safety glasses that will fit over his current ones, or, if he can see enough without his glasses, get some strong safety glasses with good side shields. That could have been a scary eye injury. I have grapes and they do have a tendency to reach out and snatch you up. I wear safety glasses when near them as they are not trustworthy.

Years ago when we made fast trips back and forth from VT to Maine coast to keep house in shape, something similar happened to DH. We were packed and in the car to go back to VT for work,school, etc., when DH decided to get out of the car and trim back a rose bush that was hanging over the driveway (never knowing when we would get back to do it. The stem popped right into his eye after it knocked his glasses off. The stick tore a sizable 3 corner tear in his eyeball. The tear was flipped back on the rest of the eye and hurt awful. He couldn't even open his eye for the pain. . . . 8 hour ride home. . . Called friends 2.5 hours from here on the way to our home. When we arrived at their house they had us to their local eye Dr, who moved the torn part in place again and something else. Called our eye Doctor after that to get in 1st thing in the a.m. (best that we could do) He went daily and put ointment in his eye for weeks. the Dr knew how important eye health is. DH still has a scar on his eyeball.
I hope your DH has no lasting effects.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> My sil has a commercial Hobart from her dads bakery. She still uses it. My kitchen aid has the old Hobart motor. It just doesn't quit. It was a sad day when kitchen aid sold out to a company which doesn't use the Hobart motor.


I think that I gave the one with Hobart motor to my neighbor. I'm not sure whose motor is in mine, but it works very well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's heat and a/c. I have one also. they are great - quiet and can really throw out the heat or a/c. it's like a heat pump - the main unit sits outside. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, wow! I don't have near that much, even with the garage sale stash I added last year????. I wonder what my GD would say to that one????????
> 
> Is the white box on the wall an air conditioner?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good information. My learn something new from KP happened early today????I didn't know kidney beans could be toxic
> I mostly cook dry white navy beans although I domhave a bag of 18 bean soup mix in the basement but I don't think it has kidney beans in it & some of the "beans" are actually lentils


I never knew Kidney beans were toxic either. My mother mixed kidney beans and navy beans for texture. She was trying to poison us slowly. . .lol
When I bought beans today, I avoided the kidneys and bought navy beans. I should be well protected with the navy in my kitchen . . . lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Mine was a gift. . .
> I just bought dried peas for soup, dried beans and a pork roast to try this week.
> I have also promised stuffed eggs for Saturday party and Sunday potluck.
> I bought a dozen eggs at store and have 1 dozen fresh from the coop. I am checking to see if it really doesn't matter if the eggs are aged or fresh to peel well.
> I will keep you posted if you want me to????? as to what works or doesn't ???? :sm02:


Please do!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Never thought of that. My nephew was born 31/12/1999, so had he a twin, they might have been in different centuries????????


I wonder if there any recorded cases???? Twins. . . a century apart imagine that . . . . . .lol

Also people born on February 29 who have fewer birthdays. . . do they age slower??????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I wonder if there any recorded cases???? Twins. . . a century apart imagine that . . . . . .lol
> 
> Also people born on February 29 who have fewer birthdays. . . do they age slower??????


Good question, We have one member of our adopted family whose birthday is 29th February and no he hasn't aged slower lol!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> I've never seen Peppa, but I love Shaun, too. LOL
> 
> Last night was quiet...we went to bed early...and then at midnight, someone got out in the street with metropolitan barge quality fireworks--woke us up and at first I wondered if a bomb had gone off or a house exploded! :sm06: The windows rattled and I could hear something falling on the roof, boom after boom. Sheesh. Unbelievable.
> 
> ...


Thank you, The same back to you. I think I like normal better most of the time. . . easier to deal with. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

me too. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I thought it was a representation of a butterfly, from what I've seen of Southwestern native art.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Mindy, yum dark chocolate sounds good. However mostly i make chicken enchiladas with salsa verde you can find recipe at https://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1018153-chicken-enchiladas-with-salsa-verde. I cheat and use bottles salsa verde and cooked roast chicken. So even with sofening tortillas in oil it takes five minutes to prep once chicken shredded. And as i said it makes 3 meals for us. I can freeze in separate meals, thaw and either nuke or heat in oven.
> 
> For curry in a hurry i use cooked chicken and Trader Joes curry sauce. Or at times raw shrimp which i simmer in sauce to cook. Top with rice or gluten free noodles, shredded coconut, chopped scallions, peanuts and if feeling wild heat up canned fried onions to top with.


Oh. thanks for sharing. I make my own sauce as I cook the curry. Almost anything can be curried. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I love them both. You are blessed to have them. . .How did you acquire them? Did you visit the Panamanian Indians?


Yes, my DH and I went to the Island of Contadora off the coast of Panama. It was a wonderful experience. We also traded with the natives for black pearls. The pearls weren't top quality but it didn't matter to me. The natives were wonderful and we gave them everything we had. It was a trip I will never forget.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My friend bought one of those huge mixers a couple of years ago & it came with a big meat grinder too. She loves it as she makes 20 loaves of bread at a time & they also process their own meat for burger & sausage. Shevgot it from a caterer that was going out of business


Lucky friend, we have all the accessories also. :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would be wonderful if you would keep us posted. I love stuffed eggs. we always called them deviled eggs. --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> Mine was a gift. . .
> I just bought dried peas for soup, dried beans and a pork roast to try this week.
> I have also promised stuffed eggs for Saturday party and Sunday potluck.
> I bought a dozen eggs at store and have 1 dozen fresh from the coop. I am checking to see if it really doesn't matter if the eggs are aged or fresh to peel well.
> I will keep you posted if you want me to????? as to what works or doesn't ???? :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I make buns quite often but rarely bread. DH was raised on home made bread & doesn't like it, I think his mom didn't make good bread because I can't imagine not liking it. I always mix my dough by hand, seems easier than all the cleanup of mixer or bread machine
> It's probably better I don't make bread as I would eat it????????normally I don't each much bread


I didn't like my mothers homemade bread either. It was a plain white bread and she would cut it thick. She then spread a very thin layer of commercial peanut butter and call it a sandwich and send us to school with that as a lunch. It was easy to trade with someone else as this was so thick bread.
I on the other hand use whole grains and seldom make white bread, (unless I'm asked to make quantities of dinner rolls for church etc.and specified to be white rolls.) I slice regular for butter or Jam. I don't use for sandwiches. I seldom even have sandwiches, don't like much after years of childhood experience.
I make Rye, WW, Oat, multi grain etc. and occasionally sourdough & designer breads. :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> It sure was.


That seems to happen to lots of brands. . .they have a good thing and then sell out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I do like it hot. if it goes above 90degrees I stay inside. surprisingly I breathe better in cold air - the hotter it is the harder it is to breathe and the faster I run out of air. I will still be happy when winter is over. lol --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I do suspect, Sam that you prefer hotter than I do!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I do like it hot. if it goes above 90degrees I stay inside. surprisingly I breathe better in cold air - the hotter it is the harder it is to breathe and the faster I run out of air. I will still be happy when winter is over. lol --- sam


 :sm24: no good about the breathing problem!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> What I'm finding here is that many of the services are being "subcontracted" out to care givers with very little vetting because there is such a need. Both my neighbor and DSIL found out that contracting directly with a Russian or Polish agency worked better than dealing with other places.


We can't afford any of it. The VA is assisting and we have to take suggested help to get any.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> Good question, We have one member of our adopted family whose birthday is 29th February and no he hasn't aged slower lol!


Good to find this out. . .very important information to retain in the back of my brain, It sure fills in spots that I might have missed. . .lol. . .Thanks. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

thewren said:


> that would be wonderful if you would keep us posted. I love stuffed eggs. we always called them deviled eggs. --- sam


Many people call them deviled eggs. . . I changed to stuffed eggs, as a believer, I leave the devil out. Much more entertaining. . .lol :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> Yes, my DH and I went to the Island of Contadora off the coast of Panama. It was a wonderful experience. We also traded with the natives for black pearls. The pearls weren't top quality but it didn't matter to me. The natives were wonderful and we gave them everything we had. It was a trip I will never forget.


Wonderful memories. . .brother and bil were there instead of vietnam. They both came home, lost friends and classmates.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Angela!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope everyone is having a wonderful 1st or 2nd day of the year so far, I went to Marla's about 11am and we did the prime rib and Yorkshire puddings and ate too much, but it sure was yummy, we each have leftovers for sandwiches, I hid mine, I won't share (David doesn't like prime rib). I did get the laundry done while there, and I took the 3 little dogs and they played with Marla's dogs, they must have played hard, they are passed out now. lol
Now to get caught up with you all, and HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ANGELA!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Brunch food was great (got our pork & black eyed peas for New Year's and a whole lot more); we left a couple hours ago as I was having to drive an unfamiliar winding road at/after dark but made it home just fine. BFF and I had some good conversation but we think we'd prefer to have a quieter time with just us (I have promised to have them over for enchiladas when the house gets a bit more settled). I played with the dogs (dachshunds) and another person brought his dachshund too, so I got to pet them all. LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Where did you find "Mrs Brown's Boys".....netflix, amazon...???


YouTube, there is one episode on Britbox on Amazon, but only one so far. I was laughing so hard.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Angela.
> And how close where you to be being born in a different year?
> 
> Wonder how often twins are born with birthdays in different years though born at the same time?


hmmm...I wonder, would be interesting stats.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sleep well- thinking of doing the same.
> 
> Just got a video from Vicky- E lying with Daddy giggling at Shaun the Sheep. HAveing just been taken at close to 10pm.


Lol, she's turning into a night owl like Gma. :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie, meant to comment also on Fabricville--haven't seen that one before (and probably shouldn't look but am going to, haha). Oh, and I drove by the quilt shop on the way over to their house, but it looks as if the fabric store has closed--will investigate more later but do anticipate mostly buying fabric online for a while (yarn too, when that is a need). I'm saving all that information for future reference.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Glad the baking soda helped. Which reminds me.... I had read ages ago that a paste of baking soda and water on a splinter will help it come up to the surface.... and sooo yesterday at some stage I got a tiny something in my finger, could feel something was there and finger was sore but couldnt get it ou so I put a bicarb and a bandaid on and this morning the finger wasnt hurting at all, took off bandaid washed my hand and nothing there.. :sm11:


Great that it worked so well. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Brunch food was great (got our pork & black eyed peas for New Year's and a whole lot more); we left a couple hours ago as I was having to drive an unfamiliar winding road at/after dark but made it home just fine. BFF and I had some good conversation but we think we'd prefer to have a quieter time with just us (I have promised to have them over for enchiladas when the house gets a bit more settled). I played with the dogs (dachshunds) and another person brought his dachshund too, so I got to pet them all. LOL


That is great!
Any possibility of a Doxie in your future!?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful Liz.


budasha said:


> Here are my molas. The first one shows fish; I'm not sure what the second one represents.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

We had a nice dinner out with friends last night and dessert at one of those friend's houses after. It was a very pleasant evening and we were home before 9:00. I struggled to stay awake until 11:00, to watch the ball drop in New York, and was in bed shortly thereafter.

All was quiet here today. We munched on appetizers today and relaxed. 

Tomorrow I meet up with my knitting group and try to make more progress on the red and white blanket.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> We had a nice dinner out with friends last night and dessert at one of those friend's houses after. It was a very pleasant evening and we were home before 9:00. I struggled to stay awake until 11:00, to watch the ball drop in New York, and was in bed shortly thereafter.
> 
> All was quiet here today. We munched on appetizers today and relaxed.
> 
> Tomorrow I meet up with my knitting group and try to make more progress on the red and white blanket.


 :sm24: Glad it was a good evening-I fell asleep- woke at 12, after everything was quieting!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, it has been a beautiful day. In fact, it felt so good I was inspired to take quick photo as I pulled in the driveway after a quick trip to the grocery store. Just an old, old, farmhouse and everything is brown in the yard except the shrubs.

Oh, I checked on the tube of cornmeal mush and they (folks a grocery) had never heard of it; this was a Kroger.


angelam said:


> Thanks Gwen. Happy New Year to you and yours. I've just been talking to Joan and gather you're having sunshine today after lots of rain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, it has been a beautiful day. In fact, it felt so good I was inspired to take quick photo as I pulled in the driveway after a quick trip to the grocery store. Just an old, old, farmhouse and everything is brown in the yard except the shrubs.
> 
> Oh, I checked on the tube of cornmeal mush and they (folks a grocery) had never heard of it; this was a Kroger.


 :sm24: It is a great place, Gwen- pity the neighbours can be such a problem!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is great!
> Any possibility of a Doxie in your future!?


I will always feel a possibility! After looking into the rescue here (which I have followed for years on facebook now), I believe it could be done, but they do require a fenced yard for adoption; I do not yet have that.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Love your house, Gwen.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Julie; just always in need of some repair having been built in 1875 and seriously in need of insulation, painting, etc....you name it, it needs! And yes, a shame such a horrible neighborhood surrounding us.


Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: It is a great place, Gwen- pity the neighbours can be such a problem!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sorlenna; you must eventually come for a visit once you've settled in your place and have a chance.


Sorlenna said:


> Love your house, Gwen.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Happy Birthday Angela. May you have a great day celebrating.
> Happy New Year to all of you, my friends.
> Maatje, time to get your DH a pair of safety glasses that will fit over his current ones, or, if he can see enough without his glasses, get some strong safety glasses with good side shields. That could have been a scary eye injury. I have grapes and they do have a tendency to reach out and snatch you up. I wear safety glasses when near them as they are not trustworthy.
> A beautiful sunny winter day here. I have signed myself and my 2 sisters up for the 115 birthday year of Heindselman's LYS. They have set up a series of 12, one a month, knitting kits that are reflective of the decades they have been in business. I think it will be fun and a learning experience. The first kit has been designed by Mary Schiffman, who has designed many patterns and written many books. I have the first kit, a lace pattern worked in Normandy linen..looks to me like working with linen crochet cotton as it is very fine and done on size 2 needles..but I may cheat and do it on size 3s. They are the oldest continuous yarn shop in the western USA and possibly the oldest continuous LYS in the USA proper. It is a wonderful, friendly shop with tatting instructors, knitting, crocheting and yarn spinning classes. Hoping I will have the skills to do these classes


The knitting kits sound like fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good information. My learn something new from KP happened early today????I didn't know kidney beans could be toxic
> I mostly cook dry white navy beans although I domhave a bag of 18 bean soup mix in the basement but I don't think it has kidney beans in it & some of the "beans" are actually lentils


I haven't had to buy beans of any kind in a couple years, David gets cases of jared kidney and mixed beans every Christmas from Randalls, where he delivers to most of the time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Happy new year everyone! I ended up not being well yesterday. Had bowel issues and a terrific headache which even now has not fully subsided. So we didn't go to our gathering last night. And I didn't have my last olliebollen! ???? sad but true. I just think it's a combination of too many late nights and early mornings. Been having a hard time sleeping past 4, which is too early when one goes to bed past midnight! Anyway, I'm sure it will get better eventually. On the positive side I love early mornings, so in a way don't mind, but would rather be able to sleep a bit longer. And thanks to whoever mentioned on line puzzles. I didn't know such delights existed. I now have another way to waste time! And even a little timer to help keep track of how much time I did spend playing! I'm going to have to exert self control...once I start I can't stop and one leads to the next. Funny thing happened yesterday. My DH has been pruning the fruit trees and the grapes. He always chips the pruinings for mulch. Anyway he came running in and asked me to help find his glasses. Apparently a long vine caught his glasses and threw them off his face. Yeah, don't ask me how that's possible, but apparently it is! We spent 30 minutes looking for those things! Had visions of having to buy him new ones..which would have been a bummer since these are new! Miraculously they were undamaged! We need to get him something that will hold them on his head I guess.


Oh no! I'm glad you found them unscathed, I was afraid you were going to say they got destroyed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Here are my molas. The first one shows fish; I'm not sure what the second one represents.


Beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, wow! I don't have near that much, even with the garage sale stash I added last year????. I wonder what my GD would say to that one????????
> 
> Is the white box on the wall an air conditioner?


Lol, if I took all mine out of it's totes and put it on shelves, it would be close. :sm12: :sm04:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lovely home, Gwen!!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> YouTube, there is one episode on Britbox on Amazon, but only one so far. I was laughing so hard.


I love Mrs Browns Boys! Just watched the Christmas one when the new Rory was revealed. Is that the one you saw? 
I love Winnie too, she is so funny, and the two costume wearing boys, Dermot and Buster, priceless!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gwen your house has great character to it, I would love to see it for real.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Since I rarely remember to put my dried beans t soak overnight I bring the pot of beans to a boil for 10 minutes, reduce the heat,and let them continue on lowest setting for an hour. Then rinse the beans, put in fresh water and cook them either in a pot on the stove or in the crock pot. Never had any problems.


My understanding is that either works as long as you tip out the soaking water and rinse them before cooking. Don't try to save water by reusing the soaking water as the toxins are in it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I had a 4 day weekend for Christmas and again for New Years. I have done some housework and much needed knitting projects. I even made a scrubby for myself this weekend which was nice. I had the opportunity to meet up with out of town friends during Christmas weekend. Matthew sent his drawing with a friend so he could submit it into the international disabled art contest in April. This weekend I kept for myself instead of doing things for others. I did do something for a friend last night but that was only for a few hours. I slept quite a bit this weekend as well. I really needed that.


Great that you had some good down time, it's more than well deserved for sure. 
Awesome that Matthew is entering in an International competition. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I like Mrs. Brown's Boys too. Unfortunately, in my area it's no longer available due to some licensing glitch.


Lol, I love when the cast gets laughing to hard to do their lines, or when they just go off script, it gets hilarious.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've never seen Peppa, but I love Shaun, too. LOL
> 
> Last night was quiet...we went to bed early...and then at midnight, someone got out in the street with metropolitan barge quality fireworks--woke us up and at first I wondered if a bomb had gone off or a house exploded! :sm06: The windows rattled and I could hear something falling on the roof, boom after boom. Sheesh. Unbelievable.
> 
> ...


It will be awesome to meet some new people and to have more time with your BFF. Good that Janies getting snipped before kittens, I need to call and get an appointment for Christopher's dog, she needs spayed and the sooner the better, February is discount month for spay and neutering.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, pretty home!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's heat and a/c. I have one also. they are great - quiet and can really throw out the heat or a/c. it's like a heat pump - the main unit sits outside. --- sam


Thanks, Sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I didn't like my mothers homemade bread either. It was a plain white bread and she would cut it thick. She then spread a very thin layer of commercial peanut butter and call it a sandwich and send us to school with that as a lunch. It was easy to trade with someone else as this was so thick bread.
> I on the other hand use whole grains and seldom make white bread, (unless I'm asked to make quantities of dinner rolls for church etc.and specified to be white rolls.) I slice regular for butter or Jam. I don't use for sandwiches. I seldom even have sandwiches, don't like much after years of childhood experience.
> I make Rye, WW, Oat, multi grain etc. and occasionally sourdough & designer breads. :sm24:


I used to make multigrain bread for my stepDad but both DH & I prefer white bread


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, it has been a beautiful day. In fact, it felt so good I was inspired to take quick photo as I pulled in the driveway after a quick trip to the grocery store. Just an old, old, farmhouse and everything is brown in the yard except the shrubs.
> 
> Oh, I checked on the tube of cornmeal mush and they (folks a grocery) had never heard of it; this was a Kroger.


I love your big glassed in porch!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all and welcome to 2019 those in northern hemisphere.
> Happy birthday Angela hope you had a wonderful day .
> I am a bit late catching up due to a power cut yesterday afternoon which lasted 5 hours.
> We were invited to friends home for dinner last night, which was fortunate seeing we had no power here.
> ...


The invite was a Godsend since the power went out, for sure, and even better that you and the wife got on so well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I had googled caregivers in Maine and got a lot of sites for medical marijuana.....didn't search very carefully though.


 :sm06: Well, neither of them would be feeling any pain with enough of that cure, somehow I don't think it'd be much of a caregiver. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I haven't had to buy beans of any kind in a couple years, David gets cases of jared kidney and mixed beans every Christmas from Randalls, where he delivers to most of the time.


That's a nice little bonus


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, it has been a beautiful day. In fact, it felt so good I was inspired to take quick photo as I pulled in the driveway after a quick trip to the grocery store. Just an old, old, farmhouse and everything is brown in the yard except the shrubs.
> 
> Oh, I checked on the tube of cornmeal mush and they (folks a grocery) had never heard of it; this was a Kroger.


It's a happy looking house. I love your glassed in porch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I love Mrs Browns Boys! Just watched the Christmas one when the new Rory was revealed. Is that the one you saw?
> I love Winnie too, she is so funny, and the two costume wearing boys, Dermot and Buster, priceless!


No, I haven't, I'll have to go look.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's a nice little bonus


 :sm24: It's wonderful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We were invited for supper at DHs cousins, it was a nice evening.
The road wasn’t great but they only live 4 miles away. Good thing we took the truck as there were drifts
We are now watching “Love, Gilda”. It’s amazing how many of the original Saturday Night Live cast became so famous, I had forgotten some who started there.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No, I haven't, I'll have to go look.


There are two Christmas specials, the first is called Mammys Mummy, the next I will see tomorrow is CSI Mammy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> LOVE your wall of yarn!!!!! That's my dream to have shelving like that someday.


My DH built the shelves while we were engaged and they have travelled with us everywhere we went. Maybe not the UK! But they break right down. Until now they have been for his books but they haven't yet come out of boxes and He has other plans for them and I had said that for single balls bookshelves much the best option as can see them all. So now I have the well travelled shelves.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The invite was a Godsend since the power went out, for sure, and even better that you and the wife got on so well.


It sure was a Godsend, these folk are very special people. They lost their 27 year old severely handicapped daughter 18 months ago and it was terribly sad at her funeral. The mum did the eulogy along with her hubby and it was very moving. Now they are free to move on with life and finding it really good to do so. 
2016 was a horrible year with us losing over 12 people that year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We were invited for supper at DHs cousins, it was a nice evening.
> The road wasn't great but they only live 4 miles away. Good thing we took the truck as there were drifts
> We are now watching "Love, Gilda". It's amazing how many of the original Saturday Night Live cast became so famous, I had forgotten some who started there.


Nice that they are so close. 
Yes, so many started on SNL, Chevy Chase, Gilda, Bill Murray and so many more.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yikes!! You really do have a wall! I thought it was a store at first! Lol....well you have enough to go through for a while!


Hard to justify buying much even after my yarn diet finishes. Might start another one- rather enjoying the challenge of getting the yarn down. But sure glad that I am keeping track as other wise I would have no idea that I was using it. And using up old yarn I have that I keep looking at and thinking Ohh-I would like to use that.
But of course I also love buying yarn!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> There are two Christmas specials, the first is called Mammys Mummy, the next I will see tomorrow is CSI Mammy.


The one with the chicken fillets was hysterical, note to self, don't leave your breast implants in a bag under the table. :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I just watched the House with a clock in its walls, quite enjoyable.

Speaking of which, how was Mary Poppins Returns Kate?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Do you do other crafts as well? or is knitting it? Is the rest of your house wall to wall shelves and storage of yarn?


Just knitting (well some crochet) sometimes think of spinning but knowing what I am like I have decided to stick to just knitting. Not the rest of my house- but plenty more in this room!
I can sew but rarely do as don't really enjoy it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> It sure was a Godsend, these folk are very special people. They lost their 27 year old severely handicapped daughter 18 months ago and it was terribly sad at her funeral. The mum did the eulogy along with her hubby and it was very moving. Now they are free to move on with life and finding it really good to do so.
> 2016 was a horrible year with us losing over 12 people that year.


1 person/month is way too many.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The one with the chicken fillets was hysterical, note to self, don't leave your breast implants in a bag under the table. :sm06: :sm23:


I know I have tears rolling down my face when I watch that show! Absolutely don't leave the implants under the table lol! ????????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, wow! I don't have near that much, even with the garage sale stash I added last year????. I wonder what my GD would say to that one????????
> 
> Is the white box on the wall an air conditioner?


Yes it is the air conditioner for this room. Also have one in the kitchen.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Happy Birthday Angela. May you have a great day celebrating.
> Happy New Year to all of you, my friends.
> Maatje, time to get your DH a pair of safety glasses that will fit over his current ones, or, if he can see enough without his glasses, get some strong safety glasses with good side shields. That could have been a scary eye injury. I have grapes and they do have a tendency to reach out and snatch you up. I wear safety glasses when near them as they are not trustworthy.
> A beautiful sunny winter day here. I have signed myself and my 2 sisters up for the 115 birthday year of Heindselman's LYS. They have set up a series of 12, one a month, knitting kits that are reflective of the decades they have been in business. I think it will be fun and a learning experience. The first kit has been designed by Mary Schiffman, who has designed many patterns and written many books. I have the first kit, a lace pattern worked in Normandy linen..looks to me like working with linen crochet cotton as it is very fine and done on size 2 needles..but I may cheat and do it on size 3s. They are the oldest continuous yarn shop in the western USA and possibly the oldest continuous LYS in the USA proper. It is a wonderful, friendly shop with tatting instructors, knitting, crocheting and yarn spinning classes. Hoping I will have the skills to do these classes


That sounds a really interesting kit. Will be interested in seeing them each month- if you manage to keep!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I know I have tears rolling down my face when I watch that show! Absolutely don't leave the implants under the table lol! ????????


 :sm23: :sm23: 
Or the one where Dermot is in the superman costume and says something about how much is visible then says doesn't matter what lines anyone says, everybody just wants to see him stand up now, so he keeps the cape pulled in front. :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it looks like a great farmhouse. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, it has been a beautiful day. In fact, it felt so good I was inspired to take quick photo as I pulled in the driveway after a quick trip to the grocery store. Just an old, old, farmhouse and everything is brown in the yard except the shrubs.
> 
> Oh, I checked on the tube of cornmeal mush and they (folks a grocery) had never heard of it; this was a Kroger.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Here are my last project for 2018 and first for 2019 (well I have one that straddles this- fully knitted in 2018 and half sewn up this year due to being unwell and losing incentive to do the bit I like least)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Here are my last project for 2018 and first for 2019 (well I have one that straddles this- fully knitted in 2018 and half sewn up this year due to being unwell and losing incentive to do the bit I like least)


That's really pretty, I love the color.

Ooh, the blue/green is really pretty too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well came for 1/2 hour before starting to cook Lasagna- probably David's favourite home cooked meal. And one He sure won't be doing for himself. But He is going to Maryanne's for dinner tomorrow night and then we are all going to Vicky's Friday night now and then his early 60th on Saturday afternoon so don't expect we will need much Saturday night. And then off early Sunday morning.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's really pretty, I love the color.
> 
> Ooh, the blue/green is really pretty too.


The purple one is one from Melissa of Stranded in Oz (the October/December club yarn). The other simply a cake from one Patons.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: :sm23:
> Or the one where Dermot is in the superman costume and says something about how much is visible then says doesn't matter what lines anyone says, everybody just wants to see him stand up now, so he keeps the cape pulled in front. :sm23:


I don't remember all of them, as have seen so many. If ever you feel a bit down that show is the best to make you feel better for sure. 
Going to watch Dr Who special soon, catch up tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> The purple one is one from Melissa of Stranded in Oz (the October/December club yarn). The other simply a cake from one Patons.


One of these days, I'm going to do her yarn club. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I don't remember all of them, as have seen so many. If ever you feel a bit down that show is the best to make you feel better for sure.
> Going to watch Dr Who special soon, catch up tomorrow.


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the church lady was my favorite. 'Isn't that precious'. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Nice that they are so close.
> Yes, so many started on SNL, Chevy Chase, Gilda, Bill Murray and so many more.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't it also your heat? --- sam



darowil said:


> Yes it is the air conditioner for this room. Also have one in the kitchen.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

really liked the colors you used. --- sam



darowil said:


> Here are my last project for 2018 and first for 2019 (well I have one that straddles this- fully knitted in 2018 and half sewn up this year due to being unwell and losing incentive to do the bit I like least)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Never thought of that. My nephew was born 31/12/1999, so had he a twin, they might have been in different centuries????????


As I typed it I was wondering about that very possibility.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Wow, thank you so much everyone, Maatje, gottastch, Julie, Joyce, Bonnie, Sorlenna and Liz for all your kind birthday wishes. Good wishes from all around the world!
> 
> Strangely I've had 2 PMs from people I've never heard of and am wondering if it is some sort of scam. I haven't opened them. If it should be from someone on here using their proper names that I don't know or recognise, please let me know!


Probably just becuase you name comes up on the list of birthdays and some people PM all the birthday people just to say Happy Birthday. And under the list of birthdays they actually say the highlighted ones are online and suggest sending them a PM.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> When I talk with her ask if she needs help or prayer for anything. . . she responds with it is complicated. I didn't need to stop this week. I thought I had 2 weeks notice, I didn't quit, if I had I couldn't re-work with my services. My daughter intends to pay for the car when she gets her income tax back. "I thought it was your car getting fixed?" "Is it your daughter's car?" yes it is daughters car getting fixed while she drives her car as she has 2 children and 2 jobs and needs to get around and kids where they need to go. Other grandmother bought her boyfriend a big Harley Davidson Motorcycle instead of buying things for my grandchildren. (Her daughter lives with the other ladies son and works for other lady at her restaurant.) She has worked in the field for '41 years'. Supposedly has certification, doesn't know where it is. It all sounds like a soap opera, or "Judge Judy", to me. It has a familiar ring. Son says not to judge as people need to make a living and survive.
> I have no idea where she comes from (supposedly local) "Mother is rich and a con-lady living in Florida with sister." No proof as she has no contacts or pictures of anyone. Grew up as a military brat until parents divorced, so said. Sad if it is all true or if any of it is true, just very strange and complicated as she describes. All of the homeless that I know seem to know her as well. She does a good job, I think about I've had a break for a month. When she leaves, I doubt if she'll even remember who we are or what she did. as she always mentioned she "has a lot going on in and around her and it is too complicated."
> I found the company thru referrals as they would take VA payment. Boss told me it was up to me to go back to VA and make other arrangements as their company is done as of Sunday. She told me this yesterday (Monday). The VA was not even open on Monday unless she has different contacts than the one she gave me.It was a government holiday as well. With the government shut down there may not be any VA help either. :sm25:


So why is the company finished? Sounds like it might be more the company than her stopping at such short notice. Here it would be giving notice to the company not you that counts. And if she is casual with no contract could well not have to give any notice. 
If much of what she says is true she sounds like she is doing well for herself but that doesn't help you at all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, it has been a beautiful day. In fact, it felt so good I was inspired to take quick photo as I pulled in the driveway after a quick trip to the grocery store. Just an old, old, farmhouse and everything is brown in the yard except the shrubs.
> 
> Oh, I checked on the tube of cornmeal mush and they (folks a grocery) had never heard of it; this was a Kroger.


It is brown isn't it? Thats what our places looks like in summer unless lots of watering of lawns. Nice looking place.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> It sure was a Godsend, these folk are very special people. They lost their 27 year old severely handicapped daughter 18 months ago and it was terribly sad at her funeral. The mum did the eulogy along with her hubby and it was very moving. Now they are free to move on with life and finding it really good to do so.
> 2016 was a horrible year with us losing over 12 people that year.


I remember that year- you hadn't been with us all that long had you then?
Losing a severely disabled child while terrible has some blessings. As I think I have said before Maryanne was at David's parents when his disabled twin brother died unexpectedly. Maryanne still remembers his mother saying 'At least we don't have to worry about what happens to him when we aren't here now".


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> One of these days, I'm going to do her yarn club. :sm24:


She hasn't said anything about this years- I'm hoping she is still doing it. Will be my Christmas present this year. Maryanne is having a break. Otherwise i will just need to buy yarn some other way. Well there is a Yarn Fest so I guess I could spend it there (and as a present it is allowed on my yarn diet :sm02: )-even if I do get to choose what and when I buy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sleep well- thinking of doing the same.
> 
> Just got a video from Vicky- E lying with Daddy giggling at Shaun the Sheep. HAveing just been taken at close to 10pm.


Aww i do like Shaun the Sheep... gosh thats late though, does she not settle well at night?

I decided I will read on from my last post to current and then work my way back through the first 40 or so pages...LOL.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> isn't it also your heat? --- sam


Yes it is- we call them reverse cycle air-conditioners. What most of us get now so forget that not everyone does it that way.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> 43 is way too hot! That will be a day to endure!
> Did wonder what was happening in your world!?
> We are swinging from Summer to not Summer, rather rapidly- just as I think it is settling to the heat- it goes cloudy and cooler again.
> It is 20*C now at gone 1 a.m., forecast to be only around 25*C most of the week, but then the fierce weather you have been having makes it's way over the Tasman, and who knows?!
> ...


We had a lovely 23c today but it did and still does feel warmer than that with the hot sun. Breeze is nice though. Yep not looking forward to the 43c and its Friday not Thursday..I got the day wrong. DS and GF and another couple have gone to Echuca (northern victoria) for a few days away and it's going to be 47c there on Friday...!! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

machriste said:


> ????Happy birthday, Angela????


And Happy Birthday from me too. :sm11:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you know there will be 31,536,000 seconds in the new year? --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is going to be a tad warm. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> We had a lovely 23c today but it did and still does feel warmer than that with the hot sun. Breeze is nice though. Yep not looking forward to the 43c and its Friday not Thursday..I got the day wrong. DS and GF and another couple have gone to Echuca (northern victoria) for a few days away and it's going to be 47c there on Friday...!! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I will always feel a possibility! After looking into the rescue here (which I have followed for years on facebook now), I believe it could be done, but they do require a fenced yard for adoption; I do not yet have that.


Is there a possibility you may be able to fence, sometime in the future?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Julie; just always in need of some repair having been built in 1875 and seriously in need of insulation, painting, etc....you name it, it needs! And yes, a shame such a horrible neighborhood surrounding us.


My best house ever was sometime Victorian, at this great remove, I don't recall the details, but when I checked prices in 1993, it was already over $1,000,000.00, (NZD), I had hoped to live there the rest of my life, I have no idea how much it would sell for now, but the rates alone would be a killer.
It had all sorts of problems, though, like a double hip roof, with a central gully, used to leak like a sieve!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I love Mrs Browns Boys! Just watched the Christmas one when the new Rory was revealed. Is that the one you saw?
> I love Winnie too, she is so funny, and the two costume wearing boys, Dermot and Buster, priceless!


I've just watched the Dr Who Christmas Special- the Daleks are back, much more my style than Mrs Brown's Boys, but as I said earlier, it takes all sorts!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> My understanding is that either works as long as you tip out the soaking water and rinse them before cooking. Don't try to save water by reusing the soaking water as the toxins are in it.


That is how I understand it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Here are my last project for 2018 and first for 2019 (well I have one that straddles this- fully knitted in 2018 and half sewn up this year due to being unwell and losing incentive to do the bit I like least)


The colours of both are great!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Wow, thank you so much everyone, Maatje, gottastch, Julie, Joyce, Bonnie, Sorlenna and Liz for all your kind birthday wishes. Good wishes from all around the world!
> 
> Strangely I've had 2 PMs from people I've never heard of and am wondering if it is some sort of scam. I haven't opened them. If it should be from someone on here using their proper names that I don't know or recognise, please let me know!


Mmm that sounds a bit strange... I had a PM from Admin on my birthday couple weeks ago but no unknowns. :sm19:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We had a lovely 23c today but it did and still does feel warmer than that with the hot sun. Breeze is nice though. Yep not looking forward to the 43c and its Friday not Thursday..I got the day wrong. DS and GF and another couple have gone to Echuca (northern victoria) for a few days away and it's going to be 47c there on Friday...!! :sm06: :sm06:


The heat wave in Australia is one of then 'sub-titles' running across the bottom of the screen every time I watch Aljazeera, when I feel like a news fix, instead of music!

Berigora (User name) in Dubbo posted a thread on the dust storm they had roll through- both spectacular and scary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you know there will be 31,536,000 seconds in the new year? --- sam


No! I have never bothered to calculate it- but I will take your word for it!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a crazy place we live! Yesterday morning it was -35C with a north wind. Today it was snowing like the devil when I woke up , we got about 5", now the sun is shining & it's blowing an absolute hooley. Tonight we are at risk of freezing rain. Good grief, how nuts is that!


 :sm06: Quite a variety of weather.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aww i do like Shaun the Sheep... gosh thats late though, does she not settle well at night?
> 
> I decided I will read on from my last post to current and then work my way back through the first 40 or so pages...LOL.


Normally she does- or if she doesn't she stays in her room. That was why they sent the video I think. She was a bit funny at first this morning but did soon settle. And was very excited to see the flashing lights that told her a Toot-Toot was coming. Big smile when I suggested that we could go on a Toot-Toot Tuesday, haven't been much recently as have had both and makes it much more complicated with only single pushers here. But just her from now on so that will be nice ( unless 2 days a week too hard and May be able to be changed at childcare. But I think it is good for them and for me to have seperate days if I can do it. And it is only for 6 months :sm13: ).


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday Angela!


Thanks Mary, I had a great day relaxing. I'm pleased you managed to get some time for you over the holidays.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope everyone is having a wonderful 1st or 2nd day of the year so far, I went to Marla's about 11am and we did the prime rib and Yorkshire puddings and ate too much, but it sure was yummy, we each have leftovers for sandwiches, I hid mine, I won't share (David doesn't like prime rib). I did get the laundry done while there, and I took the 3 little dogs and they played with Marla's dogs, they must have played hard, they are passed out now. lol
> Now to get caught up with you all, and HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ANGELA!!


Thanks Kaye Jo. Your prime rib and Yorkshire pudding sounds yummy. One of my favourite meals.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We had a lovely 23c today but it did and still does feel warmer than that with the hot sun. Breeze is nice though. Yep not looking forward to the 43c and its Friday not Thursday..I got the day wrong. DS and GF and another couple have gone to Echuca (northern victoria) for a few days away and it's going to be 47c there on Friday...!! :sm06: :sm06:


Friday makes sense as Thursday is our hot day. glad I'm not with your DS. Maryanne was saying somewhere has 49 (120) forecast though she couldn't remember where.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> hmmm...I wonder, would be interesting stats.


I have heard of one or two sets of twins with one born either side of midnight. Not sure how many are born in different years or even centuries.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you know there will be 31,536,000 seconds in the new year? --- sam


No I didn't!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, it has been a beautiful day. In fact, it felt so good I was inspired to take quick photo as I pulled in the driveway after a quick trip to the grocery store. Just an old, old, farmhouse and everything is brown in the yard except the shrubs.
> 
> Oh, I checked on the tube of cornmeal mush and they (folks a grocery) had never heard of it; this was a Kroger.


Lovely bright house Gwen , love the porch


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, it has been a beautiful day. In fact, it felt so good I was inspired to take quick photo as I pulled in the driveway after a quick trip to the grocery store. Just an old, old, farmhouse and everything is brown in the yard except the shrubs.
> 
> Oh, I checked on the tube of cornmeal mush and they (folks a grocery) had never heard of it; this was a Kroger.


That's a lovely picture Gwen, it's so nice to see some blue sky.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Friday makes sense as Thursday is our hot day. glad I'm not with your DS. Maryanne was saying somewhere has 49 (120) forecast though she couldn't remember where.


The hottest I could see for SA, was Marree at 47, on Thursday.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Hard to justify buying much even after my yarn diet finishes. Might start another one- rather enjoying the challenge of getting the yarn down. But sure glad that I am keeping track as other wise I would have no idea that I was using it. And using up old yarn I have that I keep looking at and thinking Ohh-I would like to use that.
> But of course I also love buying yarn!


I saw a post on fb were someone had put and old knitting bag on a hook near her stash and every time she used a ball of yarn the label went in the bag so at the end of the year she knew exactly how manyand what kind of yarn she had used


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> YouTube, there is one episode on Britbox on Amazon, but only one so far. I was laughing so hard.


RE Mrs Browns Boys.... dvd's series sets are available to buy. I love the show.... I didnt think I would but I was surprised... Have you seen the episode of the "waxing"..? OMG It's the funniest I reckon. :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> And Happy Birthday from me too. :sm11:


Thanks Cathy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I just watched the House with a clock in its walls, quite enjoyable.
> 
> Speaking of which, how was Mary Poppins Returns Kate?


I watched the house with a clock in the walls a while back and enjoyed it , christmas eves tradition of watching a film was Fantastic beasts The crimes of Grindelwald which I enjoyed but thought nothing really happened it was as if they cut the film off before the end and maybe i missed something but I still dont know what was the crime of Grindelwald


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> RE Mrs Browns Boys.... dvd's series sets are available to buy. I love the show.... I didnt think I would but I was surprised... Have you seen the episode of the "waxing"..? OMG It's the funniest I reckon. :sm24:


Maybe I should give it another chance? Not sure though.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Here are my last project for 2018 and first for 2019 (well I have one that straddles this- fully knitted in 2018 and half sewn up this year due to being unwell and losing incentive to do the bit I like least)


They are lovely Margaret , like the colours in the blue/green one


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just watched the House with a clock in its walls, quite enjoyable.
> 
> Speaking of which, how was Mary Poppins Returns Kate?


I really enjoyed it. It was quite different from the original and I thought Emily Blunt played Mary Poppins really well. The cameo appearances from Karen Dotrice (she was the little girl in the original) and of course Dick Van **** (boy can that man still dance!) were great too. I would definitely recommend seeing it if you get the chance.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> did you know there will be 31,536,000 seconds in the new year? --- sam


Will they be long seconds or quick ones, have I got time to take my christmas tree and decorations down before I need to put them back up again ????
Seems the years are passing so quickly


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm that sounds a bit strange... I had a PM from Admin on my birthday couple weeks ago but no unknowns. :sm19:


I get some pms from other kpers that i dont know wishing me a happy birthday , a couple if years back someone even started a topic with a birthday wish for me


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I get some pms from other kpers that i dont know wishing me a happy birthday , a couple if years back someone even started a topic with a birthday wish for me


Of course you do start a fair number of threads- and not everybody who reads will post!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I saw a post on fb were someone had put and old knitting bag on a hook near her stash and every time she used a ball of yarn the label went in the bag so at the end of the year she knew exactly how manyand what kind of yarn she had used


I weigh each item (and/or the yarn left) to determine how much each item used. That way if I only use 1/2 a ball it is still recorded. And note on a piece of paper how much it weighted-or the weight of yarn in. Also have my projects on Ravelry which separates the amount of each yarn for those that have more than one colour. Most items I weigh when finished, but a few big ongoing ones like Gs Temperature blanket I record at the end of a month. Or ones with squares from leftovers as I do the square.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> I weigh each item (and/or the yarn left) to determine how much each item used. That way if I only use 1/2 a ball it is still recorded. And note on a piece of paper how much it weighted-or the weight of yarn in. Also have my projects on Ravelry which separates the amount of each yarn for those that have more than one colour. Most items I weigh when finished, but a few big ongoing ones like Gs Temperature blanket I record at the end of a month. Or ones with squares from leftovers as I do the square.


I try to do that also. I write on the pattern the weight of the finished project and take a picture of small objects on the scale with the weight showing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> did you know there will be 31,536,000 seconds in the new year? --- sam


Well thanks, the things we learn at this tea table. :sm24: LOL :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Normally she does- or if she doesn't she stays in her room. That was why they sent the video I think. She was a bit funny at first this morning but did soon settle. And was very excited to see the flashing lights that told her a Toot-Toot was coming. Big smile when I suggested that we could go on a Toot-Toot Tuesday, haven't been much recently as have had both and makes it much more complicated with only single pushers here. But just her from now on so that will be nice ( unless 2 days a week too hard and May be able to be changed at childcare. But I think it is good for them and for me to have seperate days if I can do it. And it is only for 6 months :sm13: ).


I agree, I prefer one at a time also so far. While they are this young anyway. Aww I really feel for you, you will miss them so much.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Friday makes sense as Thursday is our hot day. glad I'm not with your DS. Maryanne was saying somewhere has 49 (120) forecast though she couldn't remember where.


Those are very cruel temperatures. :sm12:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe I should give it another chance? Not sure though.


I think it is one of those shows that you either hate or love. If you didnt like it then you probably wont. It can be pretty crude, I think its the accents that help make it funny... and the silliness... one of those shows that they are so silly its funny if you know what I mean. I know a lot of people who dont like it also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> That sounds really easy. I usually use the rapid boil method because I can never remember the right amount of water for the absorption and if you get it wrong it boils dry before cooking. But your way it can't burn. Also bought up using the rapid boil method.
> 
> David and I were discussing tonight whether need to wash rice or not.


And I use the cheat method...and buy the sunrise little tubs of rice. 40 seconds in microwave. It usually gets added to the chow mein I make, easy peasy. And lazy. LOL.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And I use the cheat method...and buy the sunrise little tubs of rice. 40 seconds in microwave. It usually gets added to the chow mein I make, easy peasy. And lazy. LOL.


Cheat method for me too, I love microwave rice - don't know last when I made it on the cooker. :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is there a possibility you may be able to fence, sometime in the future?


Yes, I made sure there were no HOA "rules" (do not believe in having someone else tell me how I can live on my own property!), so we can put in a shed, carport, fence, even build a garage if we want. It is of course a matter of money, as is nearly everything! I expect in around six months I will know more clearly how the budget goes month to month and be able to plan accordingly.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Here are my last project for 2018 and first for 2019 (well I have one that straddles this- fully knitted in 2018 and half sewn up this year due to being unwell and losing incentive to do the bit I like least)


Those are lovely--especially like the blue!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Did a quick catch up--must get ready to drop Janie at the vet for her operation. Back to work after that--see y'all later.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Cheat method for me too, I love microwave rice - don't know last when I made it on the cooker. :sm12: :sm09:


I "cheat" with brown rice from Trader Joe's freezer, because it takes so long to cook. But cook white rice-1 c. rice to two cups water. Bring to a boil, turn to lowest possible simmer, cover; simmer 18 minutes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think it is one of those shows that you either hate or love. If you didnt like it then you probably wont. It can be pretty crude, I think its the accents that help make it funny... and the silliness... one of those shows that they are so silly its funny if you know what I mean. I know a lot of people who dont like it also.


I did not mind it at first, but then I found it repetitive.

It is not as if I need to increase my TV viewing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, I made sure there were no HOA "rules" (do not believe in having someone else tell me how I can live on my own property!), so we can put in a shed, carport, fence, even build a garage if we want. It is of course a matter of money, as is nearly everything! I expect in around six months I will know more clearly how the budget goes month to month and be able to plan accordingly.


That does sound hopeful! All very worthwhile goals!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Cheat method for me too, I love microwave rice - don't know last when I made it on the cooker. :sm12: :sm09:


Glad to hear was beginning to think only I used it


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe I should give it another chance? Not sure though.


I use to love it when it first started a few years ago, it was one of the few shows I could be watching on my own and still laugh out loud. but I feel they've done it to death now. It's become very predictable.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, it has been a beautiful day. In fact, it felt so good I was inspired to take quick photo as I pulled in the driveway after a quick trip to the grocery store. Just an old, old, farmhouse and everything is brown in the yard except the shrubs.
> 
> Oh, I checked on the tube of cornmeal mush and they (folks a grocery) had never heard of it; this was a Kroger.


i purchased a box of cornmeal yesterday as the grain I have is several years old. The recipe is on the box.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I use to love it when it first started a few years ago, it was one of the few shows I could be watching on my own and still laugh out loud. but I feel they've done it to death now. It's become very predictable.


It was that predictability that got to me!

I do acknowledge to having a diet of 'soap', in the early evening- I find it relaxing- plus they were programs Fale loved, and we would watch together- so it sort of remains a link to better times.
But also there is an awful lot of just rubbish screened- I am absolutely sick and tired of cooking shows, for instance.
There was 'Australian Survivor' being screened in recent months, I got just enough interested from seeing the promos, not to turn off when the final was screened- but I fell asleep before the end- and I can't say I have been concerned enough to try to find it 'On Demand'!
Now, when it comes to real issues- like we have a David Attenborough series due about January 20th- for something like that, I will adjust my day- take a nap in the afternoon, for instance, so that I am alert enough to watch it through.
I am enjoying being able to access Aljazeera again, (could not watch it for a good three years because of not having the right equipment)- it is the only free to air News Programme that I have access to- the BBC can only be viewed if you have Sky, and that is far too costly! I guess I could watch more news on the laptop- but I do prefer the big screens I have when it is the TV. Both sets have USB sockets, but I have not yet explored whether, or how to link them up to the Internet.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, it has been a beautiful day. In fact, it felt so good I was inspired to take quick photo as I pulled in the driveway after a quick trip to the grocery store. Just an old, old, farmhouse and everything is brown in the yard except the shrubs.
> 
> Oh, I checked on the tube of cornmeal mush and they (folks a grocery) had never heard of it; this was a Kroger.


A very nice farmhouse.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I love Mrs Browns Boys! Just watched the Christmas one when the new Rory was revealed. Is that the one you saw?
> I love Winnie too, she is so funny, and the two costume wearing boys, Dermot and Buster, priceless!


I hope I'll be able to get it back soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, I love when the cast gets laughing to hard to do their lines, or when they just go off script, it gets hilarious.


They seem to enjoy the show as much as the audience.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just watched the House with a clock in its walls, quite enjoyable.
> 
> Speaking of which, how was Mary Poppins Returns Kate?


I wondered about the House with A Clock. Good to know that it's worthwhile to watch.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Here are my last project for 2018 and first for 2019 (well I have one that straddles this- fully knitted in 2018 and half sewn up this year due to being unwell and losing incentive to do the bit I like least)


Lovely colours.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you know there will be 31,536,000 seconds in the new year? --- sam


 :sm06:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> RE Mrs Browns Boys.... dvd's series sets are available to buy. I love the show.... I didnt think I would but I was surprised... Have you seen the episode of the "waxing"..? OMG It's the funniest I reckon. :sm24:


I saw that one and it was so funny. I felt the pain :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe I should give it another chance? Not sure though.


It can be a bit raunchy but still funny.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear was beginning to think only I used it


I got into the habit when the boys were still at home and often everyone was eating at different times. Too handy to just shove a packet of rice in the microwave for 2 minutes. :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It can be a bit raunchy but still funny.


It is not the raunchiness that bothered me, just as I mentioned to Angela- that it had got so predictable!

My viewing habits are altering at the moment- don't know if I will give it another try though.

I am enjoying the new series of Dr Who- despite my friend Anne having declared it too juvenile. I really liked last night's episode where they brought back the Daleks! Good stuff! And of course the special effect they can achieve now are so much more 'special'!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I got into the habit when the boys were still at home and often everyone was eating at different times. Too handy to just shove a packet of rice in the microwave for 2 minutes. :sm12: :sm09:


I have looked vaguely at a new product on the shelf- this microwave Pasta that they have introduced- not sure that the price justifies the convenience, though!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ive got ears and horns for my Gruffalo hat ,trying to ignore youngest who said ears looked great but not sure about horns he only said what I was thinking , but if I make them to big I think they might flop down , oh well considering they took all if 10 minutes to make I'm sure I can make some slightly bigger , going to do the face next this is the part I've been dragging my heels over not very good at sewing / embroidery or whatever you want to call it , but dont they say practise makes perfect ( not in my case )????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I got into the habit when the boys were still at home and often everyone was eating at different times. Too handy to just shove a packet of rice in the microwave for 2 minutes. :sm12: :sm09:


And no pan to clean ????, Bonus is its very reasonably priced and I quite like the different flavours you can get , mixed with other ingredients makes for a quick tasty lunch


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive got ears and horns for my Gruffalo hat ,trying to ignore youngest who said ears looked great but not sure about horns he only said what I was thinking , but if I make them to big I think they might flop down , oh well considering they took all if 10 minutes to make I'm sure I can make some slightly bigger , going to do the face next this is the part I've been dragging my heels over not very good at sewing / embroidery or whatever you want to call it , but dont they say practise makes perfect ( not in my case )????


Don't forget to take photos- I am laughing already in expectation!!!!!!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No, I'm not much of a hockey fan.
> I did a little cleaning, I packed away all the Christmas wrapping stuff & now I'm back on my butt????????
> I'm surprised to hear my DH isn't the only one who doesn't like fresh homemade bread


And you a Canadian and not liking hockey! Lol I'm not really either, but it was a good excuse to be sitting in front of a nice fire.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lucky no one was hurt
> Here most are done in summer at the lakes & often set off from a boat over the water so no danger of fires


The official ones are set off from a barge on the middle of the river. But there are always crazies who forget dry vegetation and flying fiery missiles don't get along.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a crazy place we live! Yesterday morning it was -35C with a north wind. Today it was snowing like the devil when I woke up , we got about 5", now the sun is shining & it's blowing an absolute hooley. Tonight we are at risk of freezing rain. Good grief, how nuts is that!


That's crazy for sure! Hope you don't need to go anywhere. We have suddenly got cold weather..... only 24 here right now and not going much above 35 during the day. Brrrr. I wonder what it's like at Kayjo's? We frequently get similar weather. At least it will kill off bugs.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> When I talk with her ask if she needs help or prayer for anything. . . she responds with it is complicated. I didn't need to stop this week. I thought I had 2 weeks notice, I didn't quit, if I had I couldn't re-work with my services. My daughter intends to pay for the car when she gets her income tax back. "I thought it was your car getting fixed?" "Is it your daughter's car?" yes it is daughters car getting fixed while she drives her car as she has 2 children and 2 jobs and needs to get around and kids where they need to go. Other grandmother bought her boyfriend a big Harley Davidson Motorcycle instead of buying things for my grandchildren. (Her daughter lives with the other ladies son and works for other lady at her restaurant.) She has worked in the field for '41 years'. Supposedly has certification, doesn't know where it is. It all sounds like a soap opera, or "Judge Judy", to me. It has a familiar ring. Son says not to judge as people need to make a living and survive.
> I have no idea where she comes from (supposedly local) "Mother is rich and a con-lady living in Florida with sister." No proof as she has no contacts or pictures of anyone. Grew up as a military brat until parents divorced, so said. Sad if it is all true or if any of it is true, just very strange and complicated as she describes. All of the homeless that I know seem to know her as well. She does a good job, I think about I've had a break for a month. When she leaves, I doubt if she'll even remember who we are or what she did. as she always mentioned she "has a lot going on in and around her and it is too complicated."
> I found the company thru referrals as they would take VA payment. Boss told me it was up to me to go back to VA and make other arrangements as their company is done as of Sunday. She told me this yesterday (Monday). The VA was not even open on Monday unless she has different contacts than the one she gave me.It was a government holiday as well. With the government shut down there may not be any VA help either. :sm25:


Sounds complicated all right. I sure hope someone can help you out to find new help. It's not right you are falling between the cracks. I do remember from our 3 week stay in Maine, that there were lots of trees, ponds and small towns. Not many large urban areas, so in terms of actual services it seems your state is limited. Not judging as I was only there for a short time.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Relatives can get paid to work caregiving, just not spouses who do the most of the load.This agency checked. :sm02:


That's too bad...here family members get paid if they are the main caregiver. Not sure how much - just read an article in our paper yesterday which said family carers get less than ones an agency sends. But at least it's something to help out.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> What I'm finding here is that many of the services are being "subcontracted" out to care givers with very little vetting because there is such a need. Both my neighbor and DSIL found out that contracting directly with a Russian or Polish agency worked better than dealing with other places.


Shortage of geriatric doctors as well. I've heard many doctors don't go into that field cause it isn't as lucrative or glamorous as other fields. Don't know how true that is, but I know it's hard to find a doctor in our area! I just think medicine overall is a tough field to be in. Very necessary but draining. Especially since doctors in particular have to deal with so much red tape.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Maatje, time to get your DH a pair of safety glasses that will fit over his current ones, or, if he can see enough without his glasses, get some strong safety glasses with good side shields. That could have been a scary eye injury. I have grapes and they do have a tendency to reach out and snatch you up. I wear safety glasses when near them as they are not trustworthy.
> 
> Years ago when we made fast trips back and forth from VT to Maine coast to keep house in shape, something similar happened to DH. We were packed and in the car to go back to VT for work,school, etc., when DH decided to get out of the car and trim back a rose bush that was hanging over the driveway (never knowing when we would get back to do it. The stem popped right into his eye after it knocked his glasses off. The stick tore a sizable 3 corner tear in his eyeball. The tear was flipped back on the rest of the eye and hurt awful. He couldn't even open his eye for the pain. . . . 8 hour ride home. . . Called friends 2.5 hours from here on the way to our home. When we arrived at their house they had us to their local eye Dr, who moved the torn part in place again and something else. Called our eye Doctor after that to get in 1st thing in the a.m. (best that we could do) He went daily and put ointment in his eye for weeks. the Dr knew how important eye health is. DH still has a scar on his eyeball.
> I hope your DH has no lasting effects.


Ouch! Sounds awful. My DH is fine, he was just chagrined at not being able to find them. He has safety goggles but ya know how it is! Nothing will happen! He was using the chain saw the other day without his hard hat. I was quite perturbed with him. 40 odd years ago he was working a chainsaw and it kicked back and hit him in the forehead. Thankfully he lived to tell the tale. He then started to wear a hard hat, but was a bit careless the other day and figured, just a small quick job. Needless to say, I ran out there and handed it to him. He's a tough guy to keep safe...


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> I do like it hot. if it goes above 90degrees I stay inside. surprisingly I breathe better in cold air - the hotter it is the harder it is to breathe and the faster I run out of air. I will still be happy when winter is over. lol --- sam


Makes sense. One of my grand daughter's gets croup on a regular basis. The doctors told them to bundle her up and take her outside. Reduces the swelling of the bronchioles.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Here are my last project for 2018 and first for 2019 (well I have one that straddles this- fully knitted in 2018 and half sewn up this year due to being unwell and losing incentive to do the bit I like least)


Very nice, great colors


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

My mind! I have lost it. Knew yesterday was Tuesday as i was brining my friend Yupa to sangha for the first time. Did not compute to TUESDAY as in Tues/Thurs/Sun circuit traing so didnt go to gym. I will go today.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, it has been a beautiful day. In fact, it felt so good I was inspired to take quick photo as I pulled in the driveway after a quick trip to the grocery store. Just an old, old, farmhouse and everything is brown in the yard except the shrubs.
> 
> Oh, I checked on the tube of cornmeal mush and they (folks a grocery) had never heard of it; this was a Kroger.


Love the big enclosed porch.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I remember that year- you hadn't been with us all that long had you then?
> Losing a severely disabled child while terrible has some blessings. As I think I have said before Maryanne was at David's parents when his disabled twin brother died unexpectedly. Maryanne still remembers his mother saying 'At least we don't have to worry about what happens to him when we aren't here now".


Yes, that would be a real worry. My cousin adopted 2 boys with severe Down's syndrome & mentioned that to me. One of the boys has been quite unwell for the past year with heart problems which I think is quite common for those with Downs


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have looked vaguely at a new product on the shelf- this microwave Pasta that they have introduced- not sure that the price justifies the convenience, though!


You can make any pasta in the microwave. The recipe I remember off the top of my head is 1/2 cup water, 1/2 cup macaroni, for 2 minutes. May need to add some time depending on your microwave.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My best house ever was sometime Victorian, at this great remove, I don't recall the details, but when I checked prices in 1993, it was already over $1,000,000.00, (NZD), I had hoped to live there the rest of my life, I have no idea how much it would sell for now, but the rates alone would be a killer.
> It had all sorts of problems, though, like a double hip roof, with a central gully, used to leak like a sieve!


Someone sure wasn't thinking when they built that roof.
House prices really are crazy in some places


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It will be awesome to meet some new people and to have more time with your BFF. Good that Janies getting snipped before kittens, I need to call and get an appointment for Christopher's dog, she needs spayed and the sooner the better, February is discount month for spay and neutering.


Good to get the kitty spayed. This past summer one of the neighbor's cats had kittens. And since kittens grow up into cats, we now have a number of cats roaming the neighborhood. It's quite annoying as they discourage the birds from visiting the feeder. They also think newly worked dirt was done just for their special benefit. Grr.....when the grandkids were here they were trying to make friends with a small black one. Told them to chase it off instead especially after it tried to get into the house! Feel bad for the kitty, but not bad enough to feed it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've just watched the Dr Who Christmas Special- the Daleks are back, much more my style than Mrs Brown's Boys, but as I said earlier, it takes all sorts!


I watched an episode of Dr Who yesterday. After all of you talking about it I thought I'd watch. I didn't care for it, I'm not much into SciFi, except Outlander (but not much SciFi other than her jump back in time) which I never miss


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> That's a lovely picture Gwen, it's so nice to see some blue sky.


I don't think I could hand the months of dreary winter weather some places have. We may get cold but at least we have sunny, if short, days


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> The one with the chicken fillets was hysterical, note to self, don't leave your breast implants in a bag under the table. :sm06: :sm23:


Or don't get them at all Friend told me that all(maybe most) girls in her H.S. got implants for a graduation present from H.S. This mostly told me about her that she was all fake, if that was most important to her. Later in life she got a reduction as she was tired of carrying around and trying to impress everyone with her non=sagging breasts (promised, locked in place for a lifetime.)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Here is pic of moss stitch scarf iâm knitting from wool/silk blend my DD gave me. Narrow because i only have 450yds and not sure how long that will make scarf. Chose moss stitch to show off colors and yarn itself.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good to get the kitty spayed. This past summer one of the neighbor's cats had kittens. And since kittens grow up into cats, we now have a number of cats roaming the neighborhood. It's quite annoying as they discourage the birds from visiting the feeder. They also think newly worked dirt was done just for their special benefit. Grr.....when the grandkids were here they were trying to make friends with a small black one. Told them to chase it off instead especially after it tried to get into the house! Feel bad for the kitty, but not bad enough to feed it!


We have a few roaming here too (why I didn't put food out to try and lure Tiffy back--do not want to encourage them to hang around my house). At least one is an intact Tom, so I'm not taking any chances! For some reason many people seem to think if the cat is male, there's no need to neuter (after all, they aren't the ones who have to deal with all the kittens), but I had both our boys done asap after we got them--cuts down on a number of other issues as well, not just kittens.

Janie has been at the vet's for around 3 hours now; I can call in a little over an hour to see how she is, then she'll be in recovery for a couple hours after that and then home where she belongs. :sm01:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Here is pic of moss stitch scarf iâm knitting from wool/silk blend my DD gave me. Narrow because i only have 450yds and not sure how long that will make scarf. Chose moss stitch to show off colors and yarn itself.


I love the colors and it looks so soft!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I saw a post on fb were someone had put and old knitting bag on a hook near her stash and every time she used a ball of yarn the label went in the bag so at the end of the year she knew exactly how manyand what kind of yarn she had used


That's a good idea. I have a vase beside my knitting chair & my clippings & wrappers go in there until it's full. I'm always amazed how many are there when I dump it. I know that's seems a weird use of a vase but it works.????????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think I could hand the months of dreary winter weather some places have. We may get cold but at least we have sunny, if short, days


We're having a very mild winter so far with some sunshine and some grey days. Too many grey days in a row are very depressing. Went out with my walking group this morning and saw daffodils out already.
I can't help feeling that after a wonderful summer, good autumn and now mild winter, we must be in for something horrible anytime soon!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I love the colors and it looks so soft!


Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, that would be a real worry. My cousin adopted 2 boys with severe Down's syndrome & mentioned that to me. One of the boys has been quite unwell for the past year with heart problems which I think is quite common for those with Downs


They seldom reached much more than forty in years gone by- but sadly another case of medical science intervening, longer life span- but is it really for the good?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jinx said:


> You can make any pasta in the microwave. The recipe I remember off the top of my head is 1/2 cup water, 1/2 cup macaroni, for 2 minutes. May need to add some time depending on your microwave.


I try to 'neuc' as little as possible!

That is why I have reputable pots and pans.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Someone sure wasn't thinking when they built that roof.
> House prices really are crazy in some places


It was a very common method of spanning the roof cavity at the time!

Auckland is on record as being one of the most unaffordable cities in the universe!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I watched an episode of Dr Who yesterday. After all of you talking about it I thought I'd watch. I didn't care for it, I'm not much into SciFi, except Outlander (but not much SciFi other than her jump back in time) which I never miss


I have missed several incarnations of the Doctor!- something I used to watch when the girls were tiny- but I am enjoying this permutation to a woman!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Here is pic of moss stitch scarf iâm knitting from wool/silk blend my DD gave me. Narrow because i only have 450yds and not sure how long that will make scarf. Chose moss stitch to show off colors and yarn itself.


Looks very nice, Joy.

Moss stitch is a good choice for a scarf- tends not to roll, as especially is the problem with stocking stitch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have a few roaming here too (why I didn't put food out to try and lure Tiffy back--do not want to encourage them to hang around my house). At least one is an intact Tom, so I'm not taking any chances! For some reason many people seem to think if the cat is male, there's no need to neuter (after all, they aren't the ones who have to deal with all the kittens), but I had both our boys done asap after we got them--cuts down on a number of other issues as well, not just kittens.
> 
> Janie has been at the vet's for around 3 hours now; I can call in a little over an hour to see how she is, then she'll be in recovery for a couple hours after that and then home where she belongs. :sm01:


I forget, off hand the breeding rate for a non-fixed male, but it is exponential- seriously off the radar!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> I remember that year- you hadn't been with us all that long had you then?
> Losing a severely disabled child while terrible has some blessings. As I think I have said before Maryanne was at David's parents when his disabled twin brother died unexpectedly. Maryanne still remembers his mother saying 'At least we don't have to worry about what happens to him when we aren't here now".


Trying to remember, when I 'met'' the tea party folk. It would be 3-4 years ago I think. Julie introduced me to it, and so grateful she did that. 
Stu got to meet Courtney but I never did sadly. He met the father through our work, his company gives us contracts to do. 
Caring for Courtney was a very hard task, but they loved her so much also and did a wonderful job throughout her life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Trying to remember, when I 'met'' the tea party folk. It would be 3-4 years ago I think. Julie introduced me to it, and so grateful she did that.
> Stu got to meet Courtney but I never did sadly. He met the father through our work, his company gives us contracts to do.
> Caring for Courtney was a very hard task, but they loved her so much also and did a wonderful job throughout her life.


At least three to four years ago- Audrey was still mobile then, although she may have stopped driving by then. Back in 2011, when I got back to NZ- same day as the Rena foundered off Tauranga- she was still driving, because when Ringo was dispatched up to Auckland in rather a hurry, at five months old, she drove me to the airport to pick him up. I found out later that his Mum had been run over by a truck and killed on the Monday prior. He was quite traumatised by that- reacted very scared to some bus and truck gear changes when we were out walking.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is not the raunchiness that bothered me, just as I mentioned to Angela- that it had got so predictable!
> 
> My viewing habits are altering at the moment- don't know if I will give it another try though.
> 
> I am enjoying the new series of Dr Who- despite my friend Anne having declared it too juvenile. I really liked last night's episode where they brought back the Daleks! Good stuff! And of course the special effect they can achieve now are so much more 'special'!


I haven't looked at that one.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> And you a Canadian and not liking hockey! Lol I'm not really either, but it was a good excuse to be sitting in front of a nice fire.


I don't like hockey either. The rest of my family are all crazy about the sport.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I watched an episode of Dr Who yesterday. After all of you talking about it I thought I'd watch. I didn't care for it, I'm not much into SciFi, except Outlander (but not much SciFi other than her jump back in time) which I never miss


I have Outlander on "record" just in case I miss it. I have all the books and one day will re-read them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Shortage of geriatric doctors as well. I've heard many doctors don't go into that field cause it isn't as lucrative or glamorous as other fields. Don't know how true that is, but I know it's hard to find a doctor in our area! I just think medicine overall is a tough field to be in. Very necessary but draining. Especially since doctors in particular have to deal with so much red tape.


Geriatric doctors generally serve the Medicare and Medicaid populations and the reimbursement rates are notoriously low. Many of them also practice as internists and supplement their reimbursements through those patients.

There are new rates in place staring 1/1/2019 so let's hope that there is less exodus from doctors who accept Medicare and Medicaid.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Here is pic of moss stitch scarf iâm knitting from wool/silk blend my DD gave me. Narrow because i only have 450yds and not sure how long that will make scarf. Chose moss stitch to show off colors and yarn itself.


It's lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I haven't looked at that one.


I am not sure how followers of the male incarnations are taking to this version- but I am enjoying it, and from time to time they are tackling real issues that we confront- like what we are doing with our waste.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have Outlander on "record" just in case I miss it. I have all the books and one day will re-read them.


As you know I am a big Outlander fan. I just watched latest episode where Brianna meets Jamie, and am re reading Drums of Autumn.
Plenty of action packed episodes coming up for sure.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Trying to remember, when I 'met'' the tea party folk. It would be 3-4 years ago I think. Julie introduced me to it, and so grateful she did that.
> Stu got to meet Courtney but I never did sadly. He met the father through our work, his company gives us contracts to do.
> Caring for Courtney was a very hard task, but they loved her so much also and did a wonderful job throughout her life.


I joined 5 years ago today so yaay happy tp birthday to me ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I joined 5 years ago today so yaay happy tp birthday to me ????


Happy TP Day to you! Happy TP Day dear Sonja! Happy TP Day to you! And one of our most revered knitters!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Anyone else watch the "Call the Midwife Christmas Special"? It did not disappoint and will be returning for a new season the first part of this year I believe.
If anyone urges you to watch "The Bird Box" on Netflix streaming...resist! Violent and stupid and not scary at all just loud and crazy. IMHO....... Others may have loved it. We turned it off before the end.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you.
Liz, thank you.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Here are my last project for 2018 and first for 2019 (well I have one that straddles this- fully knitted in 2018 and half sewn up this year due to being unwell and losing incentive to do the bit I like least)


Beautiful colors! Nice work!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Anyone else watch the "Call the Midwife Christmas Special"? It did not disappoint and will be returning for a new season the first part of this year I believe.
> If anyone urges you to watch "The Bird Box" on Netflix streaming...resist! Violent and stupid and not scary at all just loud and crazy. IMHO....... Others may have loved it. We turned it off before the end.


'Call the Midwife' is another that I started off liking, but I have got bored with the format. There is only so much variation on Birthing technique possible.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you.
> Liz, thank you.


 :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> So why is the company finished? Sounds like it might be more the company than her stopping at such short notice. Here it would be giving notice to the company not you that counts. And if she is casual with no contract could well not have to give any notice.
> If much of what she says is true she sounds like she is doing well for herself but that doesn't help you at all.


Just got a call on the way out. It was the VA, the found another group that is supposed to call me to set up care. . . don't know if they have workers yet or how good they are. I was teaching this girl for the whole month she was here. She kept saying "let me watch you do it and then I'll do what you do..." This too can get exhausting and tiresome.
I went to local art supply store this a.m. I didn't even know it existed. . . As Providence would have it. . . I met a lady there whos DH died 18 months ago and now she works/volunteers for Hospice. She gave me a contact and told me that the house sometimes takes in people for respite care. I will check the contact to check this out, as I will need help for a couple of days when I have surgery.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Just got a call on the way out. It was the VA, the found another group that is supposed to call me to set up care. . . don't know if they have workers yet or how good they are. I was teaching this girl for the whole month she was here. She kept saying "let me watch you do it and then I'll do what you do..." This too can get exhausting and tiresome.
> I went to local art supply store this a.m. I didn't even know it existed. . . As Providence would have it. . . I met a lady there whos DH died 18 months ago and now she works/volunteers for Hospice. She gave me a contact and told me that the house sometimes takes in people for respite care. I will check the contact to check this out, as I will need help for a couple of days when I have surgery.


You will need it for much longer than two days, when you undergo the surgery, sorry to disillusion you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's where I have my soap making area set up.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I love your big glassed in porch!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Just got a call on the way out. It was the VA, the found another group that is supposed to call me to set up care. . . don't know if they have workers yet or how good they are. I was teaching this girl for the whole month she was here. She kept saying "let me watch you do it and then I'll do what you do..." This too can get exhausting and tiresome.
> I went to local art supply store this a.m. I didn't even know it existed. . . As Providence would have it. . . I met a lady there whos DH died 18 months ago and now she works/volunteers for Hospice. She gave me a contact and told me that the house sometimes takes in people for respite care. I will check the contact to check this out, as I will need help for a couple of days when I have surgery.


I hope something like that works out for you.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

thewren said:


> did you know there will be 31,536,000 seconds in the new year? --- sam


I shall try not to waste any of them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice projects. I especially love the colors in the first one for 2019.

I've not finished the last one for 2018 (cowl for great niece) and yet started my first for 2019 last night (a pair of socks for youngest granddaughter). On the cowl my cable came unscrewed and I had to thread the stitches back on; it is super bulky yarn (Bernat Softee Chunky in seagreen. Makes my hands ache after working with it awhile. The socks are fingering weight #1 KnitpicksFeflici in Green Veggies. Going from one extreme to the other....LOL.and


darowil said:


> Here are my last project for 2018 and first for 2019 (well I have one that straddles this- fully knitted in 2018 and half sewn up this year due to being unwell and losing incentive to do the bit I like least)


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear was beginning to think only I used it


It doesn't taste the same to me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And I'm determined to find joy in each second! LOL!


thewren said:


> did you know there will be 31,536,000 seconds in the new year? --- sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've just talked to the animal hospital people--Janie is awake & doing great, they said! So she'll have a little more time in recovery and then I can go and pick her up. So glad that's done (and Jane will be too, I think, in the long run). 

Pearls Girls, I do hope you can get help lined up. What you have on your plate with caretaking is plenty, not to mention your surgery. I will keep y'all in my thoughts.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That stitch certainly does showcase the yarn; lovely.


sassafras123 said:


> Here is pic of moss stitch scarf iâm knitting from wool/silk blend my DD gave me. Narrow because i only have 450yds and not sure how long that will make scarf. Chose moss stitch to show off colors and yarn itself.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> Ouch! Sounds awful. My DH is fine, he was just chagrined at not being able to find them. He has safety goggles but ya know how it is! Nothing will happen! He was using the chain saw the other day without his hard hat. I was quite perturbed with him. 40 odd years ago he was working a chainsaw and it kicked back and hit him in the forehead. Thankfully he lived to tell the tale. He then started to wear a hard hat, but was a bit careless the other day and figured, just a small quick job. Needless to say, I ran out there and handed it to him. He's a tough guy to keep safe...


 :sm24: :sm24: keep right on him. . .we all need reminders to be safe,
DS called to ask for prayer for roofer the other day, his ladder slipped and he got a bad concussion and lots broken.
Today DS called back for more prayer for Walter, on DS's way to work. It seems walter had a major stroke that caused the fall from the ladder, his family is gathering to decide about the ventilator etc. He is in bad shape everywhere.
As I was praying aloud for Walter, son was driving hands free and said "What The? , someone just hit the truck and kept going, I need to call state police. It isn't even his truck, belongs to someone else, that he works for.
He pulled right over in the lane he was driving in and called 911, to get State Police. She apparently did pull over way down the road and was waiting. She just swerved into him for no reason. . . probably distracted driving, on her part.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My labradoodle Gracie will be getting spayed next Thursday. Our usual vet was going to charge around $330 and my niece directed me to a neighboring county's animal shelter and they will do it for $80. Only difference will be that this place does not keep them overnight. 01:[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree with your evaluation of both shows! We also have been watching 4400 on Netflix. I'm not usually a big syfy fan but have been overall enjoying this series. There are 4 season and we are about half way through season 3 now.


MindyT said:


> Anyone else watch the "Call the Midwife Christmas Special"? It did not disappoint and will be returning for a new season the first part of this year I believe.
> If anyone urges you to watch "The Bird Box" on Netflix streaming...resist! Violent and stupid and not scary at all just loud and crazy. IMHO....... Others may have loved it. We turned it off before the end.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> Sounds complicated all right. I sure hope someone can help you out to find new help. It's not right you are falling between the cracks. I do remember from our 3 week stay in Maine, that there were lots of trees, ponds and small towns. Not many large urban areas, so in terms of actual services it seems your state is limited. Not judging as I was only there for a short time.


you got it right. . . If you are independent and don't need help, Maine is a great place to live. It is very rural.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

MindyT said:


> Anyone else watch the "Call the Midwife Christmas Special"? It did not disappoint and will be returning for a new season the first part of this year I believe.
> If anyone urges you to watch "The Bird Box" on Netflix streaming...resist! Violent and stupid and not scary at all just loud and crazy. IMHO....... Others may have loved it. We turned it off before the end.


Yes, Call the Midwife was about the only thing worth watching here.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gwen, your house looks lovely, so much land and space .


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> I do like it hot. if it goes above 90degrees I stay inside. surprisingly I breathe better in cold air - the hotter it is the harder it is to breathe and the faster I run out of air. I will still be happy when winter is over. lol --- sam


That's because in most cases, there is less humidity in cold air. Having said that, I have trouble in high humidity in hot air, and I have trouble in cold air, no matter the humidity. And if the wind is blowing in my face, I have trouble breathing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've just talked to the animal hospital people--Janie is awake & doing great, they said! So she'll have a little more time in recovery and then I can go and pick her up. So glad that's done (and Jane will be too, I think, in the long run).
> 
> Pearls Girls, I do hope you can get help lined up. What you have on your plate with caretaking is plenty, not to mention your surgery. I will keep y'all in my thoughts.


It is the wisest and kindest thing to do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My labradoodle Gracie will be getting spayed next Thursday. Our usual vet was going to charge around $330 and my niece directed me to a neighboring county's animal shelter and they will do it for $80. Only difference will be that this place does not keep them overnight. 01:


[/quote]

I am sure you will handle keeping her apart from the others okay - Ringo got his cone off in two minutes flat, and split it, but fortunately I got a refund, when he had his operation.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Here are my last project for 2018 and first for 2019 (well I have one that straddles this- fully knitted in 2018 and half sewn up this year due to being unwell and losing incentive to do the bit I like least)


Beautiful!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Just got a call on the way out. It was the VA, the found another group that is supposed to call me to set up care. . . don't know if they have workers yet or how good they are. I was teaching this girl for the whole month she was here. She kept saying "let me watch you do it and then I'll do what you do..." This too can get exhausting and tiresome.
> I went to local art supply store this a.m. I didn't even know it existed. . . As Providence would have it. . . I met a lady there whos DH died 18 months ago and now she works/volunteers for Hospice. She gave me a contact and told me that the house sometimes takes in people for respite care. I will check the contact to check this out, as I will need help for a couple of days when I have surgery.


That sounds like it could be a very helpful contact. The offer of respite care would be very helpful during and after your operation.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I really enjoyed it. It was quite different from the original and I thought Emily Blunt played Mary Poppins really well. The cameo appearances from Karen Dotrice (she was the little girl in the original) and of course Dick Van **** (boy can that man still dance!) were great too. I would definitely recommend seeing it if you get the chance.


I hope I get a chance to see it, since you enjoyed it!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Here is pic of moss stitch scarf iâm knitting from wool/silk blend my DD gave me. Narrow because i only have 450yds and not sure how long that will make scarf. Chose moss stitch to show off colors and yarn itself.


Its looking great so far Joy ,love the colours


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> We're having a very mild winter so far with some sunshine and some grey days. Too many grey days in a row are very depressing. Went out with my walking group this morning and saw daffodils out already.
> I can't help feeling that after a wonderful summer, good autumn and now mild winter, we must be in for something horrible anytime soon!


Mild and sunny here too cant remember the last time it rained definitely been a few weeks


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> I joined 5 years ago today so yaay happy tp birthday to me ????


Oops shouldnt try to count when im tired Its been exactly 4 years since I started chatting with all of you , Still havent found out who keeps sending me the gag :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy TP Day to you! Happy TP Day dear Sonja! Happy TP Day to you! And one of our most revered knitters!


Thank you Julie , going to try to stick to my list this year , few things I really want to make but I keep getting side tracked by ideas that pop into my head , got one rattling around at the moment but I'm trying to ignore it as I want to finish this hat then one for me then some valentine socks and a shawl and christmas items , want to start early this year so i can fit everything in


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Here is pic of moss stitch scarf iâm knitting from wool/silk blend my DD gave me. Narrow because i only have 450yds and not sure how long that will make scarf. Chose moss stitch to show off colors and yarn itself.


Pretty colors!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie , going to try to stick to my list this year , few things I really want to make but I keep getting side tracked by ideas that pop into my head , got one rattling around at the moment but I'm trying to ignore it as I want to finish this hat then one for me then some valentine socks and a shawl and christmas items , want to start early this year so i can fit everything in


 :sm24: Don't forget to keep the photos coming! Your bucket list is growing! :sm23: :sm09: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I joined 5 years ago today so yaay happy tp birthday to me ????


Happy KPTP Birthday!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Just got a call on the way out. It was the VA, the found another group that is supposed to call me to set up care. . . don't know if they have workers yet or how good they are. I was teaching this girl for the whole month she was here. She kept saying "let me watch you do it and then I'll do what you do..." This too can get exhausting and tiresome.
> I went to local art supply store this a.m. I didn't even know it existed. . . As Providence would have it. . . I met a lady there whos DH died 18 months ago and now she works/volunteers for Hospice. She gave me a contact and told me that the house sometimes takes in people for respite care. I will check the contact to check this out, as I will need help for a couple of days when I have surgery.


That is good news! Hope you get some answers and help.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've just talked to the animal hospital people--Janie is awake & doing great, they said! So she'll have a little more time in recovery and then I can go and pick her up. So glad that's done (and Jane will be too, I think, in the long run).
> 
> Pearls Girls, I do hope you can get help lined up. What you have on your plate with caretaking is plenty, not to mention your surgery. I will keep y'all in my thoughts.


GReat news for Janie!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> :sm24: :sm24: keep right on him. . .we all need reminders to be safe,
> DS called to ask for prayer for roofer the other day, his ladder slipped and he got a bad concussion and lots broken.
> Today DS called back for more prayer for Walter, on DS's way to work. It seems walter had a major stroke that caused the fall from the ladder, his family is gathering to decide about the ventilator etc. He is in bad shape everywhere.
> As I was praying aloud for Walter, son was driving hands free and said "What The? , someone just hit the truck and kept going, I need to call state police. It isn't even his truck, belongs to someone else, that he works for.
> He pulled right over in the lane he was driving in and called 911, to get State Police. She apparently did pull over way down the road and was waiting. She just swerved into him for no reason. . . probably distracted driving, on her part.


Prayers for roofer and family, and for DS's accident.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

A good nap helps everything. . . Knitting Together at my house tonight 6:30- whenever. We said 8, but some stay chatting and knitting until 10:00.
It has gotten dark so must go put car in garage. . . not going out today for anything else even if it is a bargain (I have to write this to convince even me.)
I guess, I shall pull a knitting project together for tonight. I have a shawl half done and 1pr of socks half done. (and lots of other things.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just spotted this on Facebook- I love Aunty Acid!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

saw a picture of it - wow - I would have been scared. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The heat wave in Australia is one of then 'sub-titles' running across the bottom of the screen every time I watch Aljazeera, when I feel like a news fix, instead of music!
> 
> Berigora (User name) in Dubbo posted a thread on the dust storm they had roll through- both spectacular and scary!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I didn't either - it was on a blog I read. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> No! I have never bothered to calculate it- but I will take your word for it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

It's true - the older you get the faster time moves. wish it would slow down sometimes. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Will they be long seconds or quick ones, have I got time to take my christmas tree and decorations down before I need to put them back up again ????
> Seems the years are passing so quickly


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, our house is back on the market. They knew the house is an older one, but now are saying all things that were not code back then have to be brought to current code. I really have doubts that we’ll sell this one in time for the one being built. I’m pissed at the second waste of time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it has been overcast - cold - and rainy today - the next couple of day partial clouds and then back to rain and overcast. I could handle your short cold sunny days really well. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think I could hand the months of dreary winter weather some places have. We may get cold but at least we have sunny, if short, days


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> She hasn't said anything about this years- I'm hoping she is still doing it. Will be my Christmas present this year. Maryanne is having a break. Otherwise i will just need to buy yarn some other way. Well there is a Yarn Fest so I guess I could spend it there (and as a present it is allowed on my yarn diet :sm02: )-even if I do get to choose what and when I buy.


Hopefully. 
Lol, those are the best gifts, the ones you can get what you want, where you want to get it. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Normally she does- or if she doesn't she stays in her room. That was why they sent the video I think. She was a bit funny at first this morning but did soon settle. And was very excited to see the flashing lights that told her a Toot-Toot was coming. Big smile when I suggested that we could go on a Toot-Toot Tuesday, haven't been much recently as have had both and makes it much more complicated with only single pushers here. But just her from now on so that will be nice ( unless 2 days a week too hard and May be able to be changed at childcare. But I think it is good for them and for me to have seperate days if I can do it. And it is only for 6 months :sm13: ).


Did you stop at the finger bun station?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Kaye Jo. Your prime rib and Yorkshire pudding sounds yummy. One of my favourite meals.


 :sm24: I just had a sandwich of leftover prime rib warmed in au jus with horseradish on it. Yum.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

really like the suttle (that is spelled oh so wrong but can't think how to spell it right now) change in color. I think doing it in seed stitch it will make it softer laying against your neck. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Here is pic of moss stitch scarf iâm knitting from wool/silk blend my DD gave me. Narrow because i only have 450yds and not sure how long that will make scarf. Chose moss stitch to show off colors and yarn itself.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I got a convection toaster oven today, it has a rotisserie in it too, so I can use it as a regular oven, convection, broiler, or rotisserie, I did stuffed mushrooms in it when I got home, just to try it out. Baby bellas with spinach artichoke dip in them, with smoked gouda on top. They came out really good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I saw a post on fb were someone had put and old knitting bag on a hook near her stash and every time she used a ball of yarn the label went in the bag so at the end of the year she knew exactly how manyand what kind of yarn she had used


That's a great idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> RE Mrs Browns Boys.... dvd's series sets are available to buy. I love the show.... I didnt think I would but I was surprised... Have you seen the episode of the "waxing"..? OMG It's the funniest I reckon. :sm24:


 :sm06: No, but now I need to go looking for it. lol I'll have to look and see how much the dvd's are.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I watched the house with a clock in the walls a while back and enjoyed it , christmas eves tradition of watching a film was Fantastic beasts The crimes of Grindelwald which I enjoyed but thought nothing really happened it was as if they cut the film off before the end and maybe i missed something but I still dont know what was the crime of Grindelwald


I need to see that one yet, I wonder if they stopped so that it leads into a new one coming up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I really enjoyed it. It was quite different from the original and I thought Emily Blunt played Mary Poppins really well. The cameo appearances from Karen Dotrice (she was the little girl in the original) and of course Dick Van **** (boy can that man still dance!) were great too. I would definitely recommend seeing it if you get the chance.


Awesome!! Yes, he's amazing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I weigh each item (and/or the yarn left) to determine how much each item used. That way if I only use 1/2 a ball it is still recorded. And note on a piece of paper how much it weighted-or the weight of yarn in. Also have my projects on Ravelry which separates the amount of each yarn for those that have more than one colour. Most items I weigh when finished, but a few big ongoing ones like Gs Temperature blanket I record at the end of a month. Or ones with squares from leftovers as I do the square.


I need to get a digital scale to weigh my leftovers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think it is one of those shows that you either hate or love. If you didnt like it then you probably wont. It can be pretty crude, I think its the accents that help make it funny... and the silliness... one of those shows that they are so silly its funny if you know what I mean. I know a lot of people who dont like it also.


I agree, it's definitely subjective, I love it, Marla wouldn't like it much.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, it's definitely subjective, I love it, Marla wouldn't like it much.


It certainly is subjective, it can get a bit same old after a few episodes, but still a good laugh for one with warped humour such as myself lol!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too funny Julie. I enjoy auntie acid also - she certainly cuts to the truth. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just spotted this on Facebook- I love Aunty Acid!!!!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Well, our house is back on the market. They knew the house is an older one, but now are saying all things that were not code back then have to be brought to current code. I really have doubts that we'll sell this one in time for the one being built. I'm pissed at the second waste of time.


So sorry to hear that Jeanette. Third time lucky?? Fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Well, our house is back on the market. They knew the house is an older one, but now are saying all things that were not code back then have to be brought to current code. I really have doubts that we'll sell this one in time for the one being built. I'm pissed at the second waste of time.


Oh no , what is wrong with these people . Fingers crossed that its 3rd time the charm


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, YEAH Jane!
Gwen, thank you. Like your cowl. Glad Gracie getting spayed for reasonable cost.
Pearl, respite care would be a wonderful resource for you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you. The date we joined KTP is on the top right right after your avatar and name.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you. Its not our age or ignorance its stupid spell check makes us forget spelling! Subtle.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> They seem to enjoy the show as much as the audience.


I think so. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is not the raunchiness that bothered me, just as I mentioned to Angela- that it had got so predictable!
> 
> My viewing habits are altering at the moment- don't know if I will give it another try though.
> 
> I am enjoying the new series of Dr Who- despite my friend Anne having declared it too juvenile. I really liked last night's episode where they brought back the Daleks! Good stuff! And of course the special effect they can achieve now are so much more 'special'!


Fortunately, I haven't watched enough episodes to get to that point. I love Dr. Who. but for some reason, my bbca is no longer on my plan, well it comes and goes actually, it's really irritating.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive got ears and horns for my Gruffalo hat ,trying to ignore youngest who said ears looked great but not sure about horns he only said what I was thinking , but if I make them to big I think they might flop down , oh well considering they took all if 10 minutes to make I'm sure I can make some slightly bigger , going to do the face next this is the part I've been dragging my heels over not very good at sewing / embroidery or whatever you want to call it , but dont they say practise makes perfect ( not in my case )????


 :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> That's crazy for sure! Hope you don't need to go anywhere. We have suddenly got cold weather..... only 24 here right now and not going much above 35 during the day. Brrrr. I wonder what it's like at Kayjo's? We frequently get similar weather. At least it will kill off bugs.


That's we're we were yesterday, today we got 39f, tomorrow we're to be 50f.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good to get the kitty spayed. This past summer one of the neighbor's cats had kittens. And since kittens grow up into cats, we now have a number of cats roaming the neighborhood. It's quite annoying as they discourage the birds from visiting the feeder. They also think newly worked dirt was done just for their special benefit. Grr.....when the grandkids were here they were trying to make friends with a small black one. Told them to chase it off instead especially after it tried to get into the house! Feel bad for the kitty, but not bad enough to feed it!


Yes, we have plenty of strays here too, so I won't put out food.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Here is pic of moss stitch scarf iâm knitting from wool/silk blend my DD gave me. Narrow because i only have 450yds and not sure how long that will make scarf. Chose moss stitch to show off colors and yarn itself.


Very pretty, it looks so soft.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Very nice projects. I especially love the colors in the first one for 2019.
> 
> I've not finished the last one for 2018 (cowl for great niece) and yet started my first for 2019 last night (a pair of socks for youngest granddaughter). On the cowl my cable came unscrewed and I had to thread the stitches back on; it is super bulky yarn (Bernat Softee Chunky in seagreen. Makes my hands ache after working with it awhile. The socks are fingering weight #1 KnitpicksFeflici in Green Veggies. Going from one extreme to the other....LOL.and


Both nice. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My labradoodle Gracie will be getting spayed next Thursday. Our usual vet was going to charge around $330 and my niece directed me to a neighboring county's animal shelter and they will do it for $80. Only difference will be that this place does not keep them overnight. 01:


[/quote]

Wow, that's a much better price for sure.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I really enjoyed it. It was quite different from the original and I thought Emily Blunt played Mary Poppins really well. The cameo appearances from Karen Dotrice (she was the little girl in the original) and of course Dick Van **** (boy can that man still dance!) were great too. I would definitely recommend seeing it if you get the chance.


Amazing Dick van Dyck is still going as I'm sure he's over 90, I just checked, he's 93????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie , going to try to stick to my list this year , few things I really want to make but I keep getting side tracked by ideas that pop into my head , got one rattling around at the moment but I'm trying to ignore it as I want to finish this hat then one for me then some valentine socks and a shawl and christmas items , want to start early this year so i can fit everything in


I want to try to stick to mine too, I need to get it reset and then just stay on track. 
I think you'll have better luck with sticking with it than I will.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just spotted this on Facebook- I love Aunty Acid!!!!!


 :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Will they be long seconds or quick ones, have I got time to take my christmas tree and decorations down before I need to put them back up again ????
> Seems the years are passing so quickly


Isn't that true, my DH says it only took 5 years to get from 50-60 & it's going faster now????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna, glad to hear that Janie is doing well post surgery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Well, our house is back on the market. They knew the house is an older one, but now are saying all things that were not code back then have to be brought to current code. I really have doubts that we'll sell this one in time for the one being built. I'm pissed at the second waste of time.


Good grief, I can't blame you for being unhappy with this one, they new going in that it was older. I sure hope that you find the perfect buyer this go round.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think it is one of those shows that you either hate or love. If you didnt like it then you probably wont. It can be pretty crude, I think its the accents that help make it funny... and the silliness... one of those shows that they are so silly its funny if you know what I mean. I know a lot of people who dont like it also.


I haven't watched it often but I found it funny, sort of crazy


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Here are my last project for 2018 and first for 2019 (well I have one that straddles this- fully knitted in 2018 and half sewn up this year due to being unwell and losing incentive to do the bit I like least)


Gorgeous knitting. Love the colors especially the first one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Cheat method for me too, I love microwave rice - don't know last when I made it on the cooker. :sm12: :sm09:


I've never bought that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, I made sure there were no HOA "rules" (do not believe in having someone else tell me how I can live on my own property!), so we can put in a shed, carport, fence, even build a garage if we want. It is of course a matter of money, as is nearly everything! I expect in around six months I will know more clearly how the budget goes month to month and be able to plan accordingly.


Those HOAs can get totally stupid, I would never buy where they have that


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> saw a picture of it - wow - I would have been scared. --- sam


I would have hated being caught up in something like that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I didn't either - it was on a blog I read. --- sam


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Did you double check it?!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Well, our house is back on the market. They knew the house is an older one, but now are saying all things that were not code back then have to be brought to current code. I really have doubts that we'll sell this one in time for the one being built. I'm pissed at the second waste of time.


Oh golly, Rookie, that is NOT good news- I would be thoroughly pissed off too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> And you a Canadian and not liking hockey! Lol I'm not really either, but it was a good excuse to be sitting in front of a nice fire.


I know, that's almost heresy here but almost never watch sports. Occasionally the curling but that's about all


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> really like the suttle (that is spelled oh so wrong but can't think how to spell it right now) change in color. I think doing it in seed stitch it will make it softer laying against your neck. --- sam


SUBTLE!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is too funny Julie. I enjoy auntie acid also - she certainly cuts to the truth. --- sam


Sure does!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> That's crazy for sure! Hope you don't need to go anywhere. We have suddenly got cold weather..... only 24 here right now and not going much above 35 during the day. Brrrr. I wonder what it's like at Kayjo's? We frequently get similar weather. At least it will kill off bugs.


I was listing to a radio program about the Pine Beetle that's wrecking so many trees. They said we need it to stay -45 for at least 10 days to kill those little buggers, I would settle for a really cold spell if it would stop thrm


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, thank you. The date we joined KTP is on the top right right after your avatar and name.


Sonja is talking of finding the Tea Party, Joy- that is a little different!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Fortunately, I haven't watched enough episodes to get to that point. I love Dr. Who. but for some reason, my bbca is no longer on my plan, well it comes and goes actually, it's really irritating.


It is irritating when the system fails!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Ouch! Sounds awful. My DH is fine, he was just chagrined at not being able to find them. He has safety goggles but ya know how it is! Nothing will happen! He was using the chain saw the other day without his hard hat. I was quite perturbed with him. 40 odd years ago he was working a chainsaw and it kicked back and hit him in the forehead. Thankfully he lived to tell the tale. He then started to wear a hard hat, but was a bit careless the other day and figured, just a small quick job. Needless to say, I ran out there and handed it to him. He's a tough guy to keep safe...


Don't you know " real men don't need safety equipment "????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Don't you know " real men don't need safety equipment "????????????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Or don't get them at all Friend told me that all(maybe most) girls in her H.S. got implants for a graduation present from H.S. This mostly told me about her that she was all fake, if that was most important to her. Later in life she got a reduction as she was tired of carrying around and trying to impress everyone with her non=sagging breasts (promised, locked in place for a lifetime.)


I don't think implants are very common. Certainly not here unless post mastectomy


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Here is pic of moss stitch scarf iâm knitting from wool/silk blend my DD gave me. Narrow because i only have 450yds and not sure how long that will make scarf. Chose moss stitch to show off colors and yarn itself.


That will be really pretty


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> We have a few roaming here too (why I didn't put food out to try and lure Tiffy back--do not want to encourage them to hang around my house). At least one is an intact Tom, so I'm not taking any chances! For some reason many people seem to think if the cat is male, there's no need to neuter (after all, they aren't the ones who have to deal with all the kittens), but I had both our boys done asap after we got them--cuts down on a number of other issues as well, not just kittens.
> 
> Janie has been at the vet's for around 3 hours now; I can call in a little over an hour to see how she is, then she'll be in recovery for a couple hours after that and then home where she belongs. :sm01:


Early one morning when all the kids were still here I thought I heard a child crying but outside! I even got up to look if the neighbors kids had somehow managed to get locked out. Then checked our doors wondering the same thing. Finally looked out another window and saw the biggest Tom yowling away. Goodness, he was huge! Yes, I hissed him away. Haven't seen him since. Hope he stays away.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> We're having a very mild winter so far with some sunshine and some grey days. Too many grey days in a row are very depressing. Went out with my walking group this morning and saw daffodils out already.
> I can't help feeling that after a wonderful summer, good autumn and now mild winter, we must be in for something horrible anytime soon!


When looking for hubbys glasses yesterday I noticed I have a group of daffs about 2-3" out of the ground! Went down to the mid 20's last night though so that should stop them for a bit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think implants are very common. Certainly not here unless post mastectomy


It would be rather an extravagance for most! But for many, especially when it is a single Mastectomy, it does become an issue. My Lisa, (niece) has had it done, because of her recent operation for the very large lump that appeared all of a sudden- just as she was about to leave for Nepal.

Not all of us are as brave as Joy, (Sassafras).


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Geriatric doctors generally serve the Medicare and Medicaid populations and the reimbursement rates are notoriously low. Many of them also practice as internists and supplement their reimbursements through those patients.
> 
> There are new rates in place staring 1/1/2019 so let's hope that there is less exodus from doctors who accept Medicare and Medicaid.


Yes I've learned that. My son as a chiropractor wants to especially help the older folk. To his credit he has decided to continue to take older patients. But to make ends meet he then has to increase his other patient numbers which makes for long workdays. It's a crazy situation.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Just got a call on the way out. It was the VA, the found another group that is supposed to call me to set up care. . . don't know if they have workers yet or how good they are. I was teaching this girl for the whole month she was here. She kept saying "let me watch you do it and then I'll do what you do..." This too can get exhausting and tiresome.
> I went to local art supply store this a.m. I didn't even know it existed. . . As Providence would have it. . . I met a lady there whos DH died 18 months ago and now she works/volunteers for Hospice. She gave me a contact and told me that the house sometimes takes in people for respite care. I will check the contact to check this out, as I will need help for a couple of days when I have surgery.


Oh that's great news! Hopefully things will fall into place for you.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> :sm24: :sm24: keep right on him. . .we all need reminders to be safe,
> DS called to ask for prayer for roofer the other day, his ladder slipped and he got a bad concussion and lots broken.
> Today DS called back for more prayer for Walter, on DS's way to work. It seems walter had a major stroke that caused the fall from the ladder, his family is gathering to decide about the ventilator etc. He is in bad shape everywhere.
> As I was praying aloud for Walter, son was driving hands free and said "What The? , someone just hit the truck and kept going, I need to call state police. It isn't even his truck, belongs to someone else, that he works for.
> He pulled right over in the lane he was driving in and called 911, to get State Police. She apparently did pull over way down the road and was waiting. She just swerved into him for no reason. . . probably distracted driving, on her part.


Goodness, glad he's ok and that the other driver actually did stop!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Well, our house is back on the market. They knew the house is an older one, but now are saying all things that were not code back then have to be brought to current code. I really have doubts that we'll sell this one in time for the one being built. I'm pissed at the second waste of time.


Oh no I'm so sorry!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24: I just had a sandwich of leftover prime rib warmed in au jus with horseradish on it. Yum.


Yum send one over here please. I'm not feeling very ambitious today and need someone to make dinner for me!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I got a convection toaster oven today, it has a rotisserie in it too, so I can use it as a regular oven, convection, broiler, or rotisserie, I did stuffed mushrooms in it when I got home, just to try it out. Baby bellas with spinach artichoke dip in them, with smoked gouda on top. They came out really good.


You can bring that along with the sandwich


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, we have plenty of strays here too, so I won't put out food.


And we discovered when we still had a cat , that skunks were visiting to steal the cat food. Now there's a critter I really don't want. Especially since the last one got so brave it would sit and eat the kibble that was on the back steps and then not even flinch when we opened the door!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that true, my DH says it only took 5 years to get from 50-60 & it's going faster now????????


Yep so true.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And I use the cheat method...and buy the sunrise little tubs of rice. 40 seconds in microwave. It usually gets added to the chow mein I make, easy peasy. And lazy. LOL.


Somehow we have huge amounts of rice so I will be cooking it for some time. Either on the stove or in the rice cooker. I do have a nice one for the microwave but D is planning on taking it to Cairns with him.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, so sad, not fair. Hope 3rd time is the charm.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Here is pic of moss stitch scarf iâm knitting from wool/silk blend my DD gave me. Narrow because i only have 450yds and not sure how long that will make scarf. Chose moss stitch to show off colors and yarn itself.


It does show up the colours well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maatje, bless your son’s chiropractor that doesnt seem fair!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, thank you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I joined 5 years ago today so yaay happy tp birthday to me ????


Time flys doesn't it? Doesn't seem that long since you joined. Happy TP birthday indeed. What a huge way you have come in your knitting in that time. Massive steps forward


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have Outlander on "record" just in case I miss it. I have all the books and one day will re-read them.


I read all the books last winter & have recently read 2 of the 3 Lord John books, the 3rd will probably be at the library tomorrow. Right now I'm reading Handle with Care by Jodi Piccoult. It's very good. She always picks subjects that really make you think. This one is about a child born with a rare brittle bone disease


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> As you know I am a big Outlander fan. I just watched latest episode where Brianna meets Jamie, and am re reading Drums of Autumn.
> Plenty of action packed episodes coming up for sure.


I saw that episode too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I joined 5 years ago today so yaay happy tp birthday to me ????


& we are glad you did


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I joined 5 years ago today so yaay happy tp birthday to me ????


Happy TP birthday to you. I'm not sure when I joined the Tea Party but it was a long time ago.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Just got a call on the way out. It was the VA, the found another group that is supposed to call me to set up care. . . don't know if they have workers yet or how good they are. I was teaching this girl for the whole month she was here. She kept saying "let me watch you do it and then I'll do what you do..." This too can get exhausting and tiresome.
> I went to local art supply store this a.m. I didn't even know it existed. . . As Providence would have it. . . I met a lady there whos DH died 18 months ago and now she works/volunteers for Hospice. She gave me a contact and told me that the house sometimes takes in people for respite care. I will check the contact to check this out, as I will need help for a couple of days when I have surgery.


You will need more than a couple of days-I would think a minimum of a couple of weeks. You risk undoing all the work done on them if you don't take care of it. Surely there are respite options for longer than a couple of days


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Very nice projects. I especially love the colors in the first one for 2019.
> 
> I've not finished the last one for 2018 (cowl for great niece) and yet started my first for 2019 last night (a pair of socks for youngest granddaughter). On the cowl my cable came unscrewed and I had to thread the stitches back on; it is super bulky yarn (Bernat Softee Chunky in seagreen. Makes my hands ache after working with it awhile. The socks are fingering weight #1 KnitpicksFeflici in Green Veggies. Going from one extreme to the other....LOL.and


You are going to extremes with your yarn weights. Going green I see.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I saw that episode too.


It was very well done I thought. Am really liking Sophie Skelton (Brianna) and Richard Rankin (Roger) the have chosen well casting them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Just got a call on the way out. It was the VA, the found another group that is supposed to call me to set up care. . . don't know if they have workers yet or how good they are. I was teaching this girl for the whole month she was here. She kept saying "let me watch you do it and then I'll do what you do..." This too can get exhausting and tiresome.
> I went to local art supply store this a.m. I didn't even know it existed. . . As Providence would have it. . . I met a lady there whos DH died 18 months ago and now she works/volunteers for Hospice. She gave me a contact and told me that the house sometimes takes in people for respite care. I will check the contact to check this out, as I will need help for a couple of days when I have surgery.


Hopefully some of these leads work out. I think you will need respite for more than a "couple of days" when you have surgery


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Just got a call on the way out. It was the VA, the found another group that is supposed to call me to set up care. . . don't know if they have workers yet or how good they are. I was teaching this girl for the whole month she was here. She kept saying "let me watch you do it and then I'll do what you do..." This too can get exhausting and tiresome.
> I went to local art supply store this a.m. I didn't even know it existed. . . As Providence would have it. . . I met a lady there whos DH died 18 months ago and now she works/volunteers for Hospice. She gave me a contact and told me that the house sometimes takes in people for respite care. I will check the contact to check this out, as I will need help for a couple of days when I have surgery.


Hopefully, this group will send you an experienced caregiver. Perhaps the VA will authorize that this person help you during your recovery from surgery.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Very nice projects. I especially love the colors in the first one for 2019.
> 
> I've not finished the last one for 2018 (cowl for great niece) and yet started my first for 2019 last night (a pair of socks for youngest granddaughter). On the cowl my cable came unscrewed and I had to thread the stitches back on; it is super bulky yarn (Bernat Softee Chunky in seagreen. Makes my hands ache after working with it awhile. The socks are fingering weight #1 KnitpicksFeflici in Green Veggies. Going from one extreme to the other....LOL.and


That yarn does look very heavy but I'm sure it will be lovely when it's finished.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> :sm24: :sm24: keep right on him. . .we all need reminders to be safe,
> DS called to ask for prayer for roofer the other day, his ladder slipped and he got a bad concussion and lots broken.
> Today DS called back for more prayer for Walter, on DS's way to work. It seems walter had a major stroke that caused the fall from the ladder, his family is gathering to decide about the ventilator etc. He is in bad shape everywhere.
> As I was praying aloud for Walter, son was driving hands free and said "What The? , someone just hit the truck and kept going, I need to call state police. It isn't even his truck, belongs to someone else, that he works for.
> He pulled right over in the lane he was driving in and called 911, to get State Police. She apparently did pull over way down the road and was waiting. She just swerved into him for no reason. . . probably distracted driving, on her part.


I'm glad your son wasn't hurt in the fender bender & hope his friend will either improve or be at peace soon


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> :sm24: :sm24: keep right on him. . .we all need reminders to be safe,
> DS called to ask for prayer for roofer the other day, his ladder slipped and he got a bad concussion and lots broken.
> Today DS called back for more prayer for Walter, on DS's way to work. It seems walter had a major stroke that caused the fall from the ladder, his family is gathering to decide about the ventilator etc. He is in bad shape everywhere.
> As I was praying aloud for Walter, son was driving hands free and said "What The? , someone just hit the truck and kept going, I need to call state police. It isn't even his truck, belongs to someone else, that he works for.
> He pulled right over in the lane he was driving in and called 911, to get State Police. She apparently did pull over way down the road and was waiting. She just swerved into him for no reason. . . probably distracted driving, on her part.


Sad news about Walter. It's a good thing that the lady stopped after hitting your DS. I hope he wasn't hurt.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just spotted this on Facebook- I love Aunty Acid!!!!!


????????I've seen that before but still funny & very true


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've just talked to the animal hospital people--Janie is awake & doing great, they said! So she'll have a little more time in recovery and then I can go and pick her up. So glad that's done (and Jane will be too, I think, in the long run).
> 
> Pearls Girls, I do hope you can get help lined up. What you have on your plate with caretaking is plenty, not to mention your surgery. I will keep y'all in my thoughts.


Good that Janie is doing well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My labradoodle Gracie will be getting spayed next Thursday. Our usual vet was going to charge around $330 and my niece directed me to a neighboring county's animal shelter and they will do it for $80. Only difference will be that this place does not keep them overnight. 01:


[/quote]

That's quite a price difference. If Gracie's operation is in the a.m., she should be okay late afternoon but you'll need to put a cone on to keep her from licking the incision. Maybe the extra cost at your vet's is to have someone watch her overnight. I'm just guessing though.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Well, our house is back on the market. They knew the house is an older one, but now are saying all things that were not code back then have to be brought to current code. I really have doubts that we'll sell this one in time for the one being built. I'm pissed at the second waste of time.


I don't blame you for being PO'ed. I hope you find a buyer soon


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just spotted this on Facebook- I love Aunty Acid!!!!!


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????I've seen that before but still funny & very true


I had seen it before, too, but could not resist posting it!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Well, our house is back on the market. They knew the house is an older one, but now are saying all things that were not code back then have to be brought to current code. I really have doubts that we'll sell this one in time for the one being built. I'm pissed at the second waste of time.


I'm so sorry. What a let-down!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I need to get a digital scale to weigh my leftovers.


I just weighed some little balls of leftovers this morning to see if enough for another pair of mitts. I'm on the 4th pair since I've finished the Christmas knitting. I want to get several pair done before the yarn comes for my sweater, I'd like to have it done to take on my trip so will start right away. 
I have lots of little balls I'd like to use up, I may try to group them & do some striped of helix hats


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My labradoodle Gracie will be getting spayed next Thursday. Our usual vet was going to charge around $330 and my niece directed me to a neighboring county's animal shelter and they will do it for $80. Only difference will be that this place does not keep them overnight. 01:


[/quote]

Thats a huge difference.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I read all the books last winter & have recently read 2 of the 3 Lord John books, the 3rd will probably be at the library tomorrow. Right now I'm reading Handle with Care by Jodi Piccoult. It's very good. She always picks subjects that really make you think. This one is about a child born with a rare brittle bone disease


I've read two of the Lord John books as well. I haven't seen the 3rd one yet.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> It was very well done I thought. Am really liking Sophie Skelton (Brianna) and Richard Rankin (Roger) the have chosen well casting them.


I agree.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> :sm24: :sm24: keep right on him. . .we all need reminders to be safe,
> DS called to ask for prayer for roofer the other day, his ladder slipped and he got a bad concussion and lots broken.
> Today DS called back for more prayer for Walter, on DS's way to work. It seems walter had a major stroke that caused the fall from the ladder, his family is gathering to decide about the ventilator etc. He is in bad shape everywhere.
> As I was praying aloud for Walter, son was driving hands free and said "What The? , someone just hit the truck and kept going, I need to call state police. It isn't even his truck, belongs to someone else, that he works for.
> He pulled right over in the lane he was driving in and called 911, to get State Police. She apparently did pull over way down the road and was waiting. She just swerved into him for no reason. . . probably distracted driving, on her part.


So was Walter working on DSs roof when he had the stroke? Hard decisions for the family to make.
Good that the driver did stop after hitting the truck DS was driving. It's a shock to be at the other end of the phone when something like that happens isn't it? Easy to be distracted -though hard to miss a truck


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Early one morning when all the kids were still here I thought I heard a child crying but outside! I even got up to look if the neighbors kids had somehow managed to get locked out. Then checked our doors wondering the same thing. Finally looked out another window and saw the biggest Tom yowling away. Goodness, he was huge! Yes, I hissed him away. Haven't seen him since. Hope he stays away.


Those whiny old Toms are really irritating. I once had one live next door & had to regularly take a broom to him. I lived in a basement apartment & he would sit in the window well & howl????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It would be rather an extravagance for most! But for many, especially when it is a single Mastectomy, it does become an issue. My Lisa, (niece) has had it done, because of her recent operation for the very large lump that appeared all of a sudden- just as she was about to leave for Nepal.
> 
> Not all of us are as brave as Joy, (Sassafras).


Here if it's post mastectomy, it's covered by healthcare but if it's just because you want bigger boobs, you pay


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oops shouldnt try to count when im tired Its been exactly 4 years since I started chatting with all of you , Still havent found out who keeps sending me the gag :sm23:


That does sound more like it! Still seems a lot shorter than that but 5 felt totally wrong.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes I've learned that. My son as a chiropractor wants to especially help the older folk. To his credit he has decided to continue to take older patients. But to make ends meet he then has to increase his other patient numbers which makes for long workdays. It's a crazy situation.


Seems crazy that they wouldn't get paid the same for all patients. Here the fee is the same for all


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie , going to try to stick to my list this year , few things I really want to make but I keep getting side tracked by ideas that pop into my head , got one rattling around at the moment but I'm trying to ignore it as I want to finish this hat then one for me then some valentine socks and a shawl and christmas items , want to start early this year so i can fit everything in


Why don't you alternate between your planned items and the ones that pop into your head? You don't want to stop using the creative part that you have.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> And we discovered when we still had a cat , that skunks were visiting to steal the cat food. Now there's a critter I really don't want. Especially since the last one got so brave it would sit and eat the kibble that was on the back steps and then not even flinch when we opened the door!


????don't need one of them on the doorstep. I'm always afraid to let the dog out alone at night in case she meets one. We haven't seen any for a while but DH trapped & shot 10 or 11 last fall. Last year 3 neighbors were trapping them & got over 20????hopefully the population is getting under control


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just spotted this on Facebook- I love Aunty Acid!!!!!


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Well, our house is back on the market. They knew the house is an older one, but now are saying all things that were not code back then have to be brought to current code. I really have doubts that we'll sell this one in time for the one being built. I'm pissed at the second waste of time.


What a pain. Unreasonable expectations don't help. What do they expect when buying an older place? Need to look at a new place or bring it up to code themselves.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Did you stop at the finger bun station?


No-we just saw the toot-toot (one going to the finger bun station and one coming from it). Finger bun station Tuesday is the plan.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> really like the suttle (that is spelled oh so wrong but can't think how to spell it right now) change in color. I think doing it in seed stitch it will make it softer laying against your neck. --- sam


Why does subtle have a b in it?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I spent a very frustrating afternoon trying to sandwich a quilt so I can quilt it tomorrow at Quilting Club. First I had to piece the backing, then I had it 3/4 pinned together & discovered the backing had been cut very crooked & I had measured the long side so had to add another strip to the bottom of one side????I hate when that happens. The fabric I had planned as the backing was about 2” too short so I decided to use some that was given to me for Bags of Love, I will just “trade” for my planned piece???????????? I need to rise up & go finish it & pack up stuff to take in the morning.
Sometimes it seems the fabric just doesn’t want to be part of a certain project????????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I need to get a digital scale to weigh my leftovers.


I have two- one in the kitchen and one in my yarn room.

Yesterday David was wondering what to do with the grapes that a bird had decided to eat. I said Grandpa used to use pantyhose. So I headed into my yarn room and got my knee highs. Then laughed isn't that where everyone keeps them? I use them to put my balls of yarn into to help stop them collapsing and as I rarely wear them where else to keep them but here?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I finally remember to take photos.
The sweater DS & DIL gave me for Christmas, itÃ¢ÂÂs got a plush minky lining
Quilt I finished last week, I’m not sure why it looks so wrinkly in the photo


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Amazing Dick van Dyck is still going as I'm sure he's over 90, I just checked, he's 93????


93 and still dancing well? That is amazing


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> 93 and still dancing well? That is amazing


Wouldn't it be wonderful to live to be that old & doing so well


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is irritating when the system fails!!!!!


Yes it is. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yum send one over here please. I'm not feeling very ambitious today and need someone to make dinner for me!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> You can bring that along with the sandwich


 :sm04: No problem!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> And we discovered when we still had a cat , that skunks were visiting to steal the cat food. Now there's a critter I really don't want. Especially since the last one got so brave it would sit and eat the kibble that was on the back steps and then not even flinch when we opened the door!


 :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just weighed some little balls of leftovers this morning to see if enough for another pair of mitts. I'm on the 4th pair since I've finished the Christmas knitting. I want to get several pair done before the yarn comes for my sweater, I'd like to have it done to take on my trip so will start right away.
> I have lots of little balls I'd like to use up, I may try to group them & do some striped of helix hats


Good idea.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I want to try to stick to mine too, I need to get it reset and then just stay on track.
> I think you'll have better luck with sticking with it than I will.


Just before Christmas I commented on having 11 active projects- I have set myself the goal of finishing 10 them before I start anything else (one blanket for G I will allow extra time for) and aiming at end of January to achieve this. On track to do so as well. Have just decided that in fact I will work on other started projects until end of January. 1st February I will start a new project (well I can start my vanilla socks that go with me as I don't have really easy socks on the go I think. I will check before starting a new pair though).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here if it's post mastectomy, it's covered by healthcare but if it's just because you want bigger boobs, you pay


I just got a thing with my new insurance card saying that if mastectomy, it would be covered if wanted.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a pain. Unreasonable expectations don't help. What do they expect when buying an older place? Need to look at a new place or bring it up to code themselves.


David said if they want a new house, buy a new house.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> No-we just saw the toot-toot (one going to the finger bun station and one coming from it). Finger bun station Tuesday is the plan.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have two- one in the kitchen and one in my yarn room.
> 
> Yesterday David was wondering what to do with the grapes that a bird had decided to eat. I said Grandpa used to use pantyhose. So I headed into my yarn room and got my knee highs. Then laughed isn't that where everyone keeps them? I use them to put my balls of yarn into to help stop them collapsing and as I rarely wear them where else to keep them but here?


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally remember to take photos.
> The sweater DS & DIL gave me for Christmas, itÃ¢ÂÂs got a plush minky lining
> Quilt I finished last week, I'm not sure why it looks so wrinkly in the photo


They are both lovely!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just before Christmas I commented on having 11 active projects- I have set myself the goal of finishing 10 them before I start anything else (one blanket for G I will allow extra time for) and aiming at end of January to achieve this. On track to do so as well. Have just decided that in fact I will work on other started projects until end of January. 1st February I will start a new project (well I can start my vanilla socks that go with me as I don't have really easy socks on the go I think. I will check before starting a new pair though).


:sm24:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They seldom reached much more than forty in years gone by- but sadly another case of medical science intervening, longer life span- but is it really for the good?


Speaking from our own circumstances, I can only say that we are so fortunate to continue to watch Tim continue to mature into the man God intends for him to become. When he was born nearly 21 years ago, the DR in the NICU told us that given the length of time from the loss of heart beat to delivery and resuscitation ( right at 45 minutes), he would be a vegetable, if he lived at all, due to the brain damage. The specialists at Cleveland Clinic showed us the MRIs of his brain and explained the circumstances his pre-term birth helped to create. He had 5-6 tiny holes in the lower, rear section of his brain--similar to pinholes in an X-ray film. There is also a space of some sort between the 2 hemispheres of his brain. Because of the traumas his brain endured, Tim has quadriplegic cerebral palsy. The kind and gentle attributes of his personality are a big part of this sweet, loving young man. The autism spectrum diagnosis, which he received at the age of 7 years, gives him an atypical perception of life and pleasure but certainly does not place any limits on his length of life or his enjoyment of it. He is remarkably healthy and active both physically and mentally, requiring only a moderate dosage 3X daily for the spasticity. We have attended both his junior and senior proms. In his junior year in our public school district, he was elected ''prom king'' by his classmates as their way of recognizing his acceptance by his peers.

He is somewhat aware that he is not ''typical'', but then, which of us who might claim to be ''normal'' would truly want to be like every other person? Tim is gentle, wise, witty and perceptive. His wit is facile and gently shared, often times catching those around him totally by surprise.

Yes, we acknowledge that most of the things we each do for ourselves will be impossible for Tim even in the realm of daily, personal care/hygiene/ or living by himself. But, since he is a born-again Christian, a son of the Father, we will/have taken the steps to provide as best we can (all of us) for his on-going care when we are no longer able to help him through the daily activities of living.

The blessings and joy we would have missed had we foregone the opportunity share our lives with him!!!

And that ''solution'' was offered to his mother in the NICU by the same DR who told his father what the prospects would most likely turn out to be for his premature son. Dad was so shocked and frightened that he walked away from Tim when he was scarcely 10 months old. He's never seen Tim since. Tim's paternal grandmother never held him since he was 5 months old. She came to his graduation and presentation as one of 4 valedictorians of the class of 2017 and questioned his aide (of nearly 9 years of working with Tim) about whether he actually composed the written work shared as his address to his classmates. Mrs. Roberts, Tim's aide, promptly and emphatically, assured her that he had indeed the intelligence and capabilities to put those thoughts together, even if he could not do it with pen and paper!!

Just trying to present the perception of this family and our special special-needs young man. We are so proud of Tim.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just got a thing with my new insurance card saying that if mastectomy, it would be covered if wanted.


That's good.
I finally got DHs eye exam & glasses claim submitted today. I spent ages on the phone but found out it was a glitch in their system not that my number was invalid, thank goodness.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Speaking from our own circumstances, I can only say that we are so fortunate to continue to watch Tim continue to mature into the man God intends for him to become. When he was born nearly 21 years ago, the DR in the NICU told us that given the length of time from the loss of heart beat to delivery and resuscitation ( right at 45 minutes), he would be a vegetable, if he lived at all, due to the brain damage. The specialists at Cleveland Clinic showed us the MRIs of his brain and explained the circumstances his pre-term birth helped to create. He had 5-6 tiny holes in the lower, rear section of his brain--similar to pinholes in an X-ray film. There is also a space of some sort between the 2 hemispheres of his brain. Because of the traumas his brain endured, Tim has quadriplegic cerebral palsy. The kind and gentle attributes of his personality are a big part of this sweet, loving young man. The autism spectrum diagnosis, which he received at the age of 7 years, gives him an atypical perception of life and pleasure but certainly does not place any limits on his length of life or his enjoyment of it. He is remarkably healthy and active both physically and mentally, requiring only a moderate dosage 3X daily for the spasticity. We have attended both his junior and senior proms. In his junior year in our public school district, he was elected ''prom king'' by his classmates as their way of recognizing his acceptance by his peers.
> 
> He is somewhat aware that he is not ''typical'', but then, which of us who might claim to be ''normal'' would truly want to be like every other person? Tim is gentle, wise, witty and perceptive. His wit is facile and gently shared, often times catching those around him totally by surprise.
> 
> ...


It's a real shame that his Dad & family don't take part in Tim's life. It's their loss not to know your wonderful grandson.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I read all the books last winter & have recently read 2 of the 3 Lord John books, the 3rd will probably be at the library tomorrow. Right now I'm reading Handle with Care by Jodi Piccoult. It's very good. She always picks subjects that really make you think. This one is about a child born with a rare brittle bone disease


And she makes the book readable as well.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I made the vanilla wafer cookies recipe that Sam posted at the beginning of this week. My goodness, they are tasty little things. Now I have to keep my hands out of the cookie jar and limit myself to a cookie or two after dinner!!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

If it helps, Gwen, the vet I used to work for never kept dog sprays overnight. All were to be at the clinic by 9:00 a.m. on surgery day, surgeries were done from 9:00 a.m.-Noon and recovery took place from Noon-4:00 p.m. All the dogs were always fully up and ready to go home after 4:00. I'm glad you found a lower price clinic and I'm sure all will be well ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I spent a very frustrating afternoon trying to sandwich a quilt so I can quilt it tomorrow at Quilting Club. First I had to piece the backing, then I had it 3/4 pinned together & discovered the backing had been cut very crooked & I had measured the long side so had to add another strip to the bottom of one side????I hate when that happens. The fabric I had planned as the backing was about 2" too short so I decided to use some that was given to me for Bags of Love, I will just "trade" for my planned piece???????????? I need to rise up & go finish it & pack up stuff to take in the morning.
> Sometimes it seems the fabric just doesn't want to be part of a certain project????????


I know that sometimes yarn just don't want to become something and other times it sits up tells you what it is to be.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally remember to take photos.
> The sweater DS & DIL gave me for Christmas, itÃ¢ÂÂs got a plush minky lining
> Quilt I finished last week, I'm not sure why it looks so wrinkly in the photo


Love the sweater. 
Quilt looks good to me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wouldn't it be wonderful to live to be that old & doing so well


Very happy to live that long if I'm that well.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Rightly said, Bonnie. . . . . I've often wondered if Tim's father's family know what they've missed out on. But on second thought, I'm grateful the marriage did not work out for his parents. That family is so screwed up in their relations within the family, and Tim would have grown up within that dysfunction; it would not have been a positive contribution to his well-being at all. Frequent observations from outside that family's interactions have shown us very clearly what it would have been like for a special child such as Tim. And we are grateful to God that Tim was spared it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, good you can get the dog fixed at a more reasonable price.
Sorleena good that kitty is doing well & no more worries about kittens, cute as they are. My friend has barn cats that are getting out of hand she gave a bunch away but needs to get rid of several more & spay the ones she keeps.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Speaking from our own circumstances, I can only say that we are so fortunate to continue to watch Tim continue to mature into the man God intends for him to become. When he was born nearly 21 years ago, the DR in the NICU told us that given the length of time from the loss of heart beat to delivery and resuscitation ( right at 45 minutes), he would be a vegetable, if he lived at all, due to the brain damage. The specialists at Cleveland Clinic showed us the MRIs of his brain and explained the circumstances his pre-term birth helped to create. He had 5-6 tiny holes in the lower, rear section of his brain--similar to pinholes in an X-ray film. There is also a space of some sort between the 2 hemispheres of his brain. Because of the traumas his brain endured, Tim has quadriplegic cerebral palsy. The kind and gentle attributes of his personality are a big part of this sweet, loving young man. The autism spectrum diagnosis, which he received at the age of 7 years, gives him an atypical perception of life and pleasure but certainly does not place any limits on his length of life or his enjoyment of it. He is remarkably healthy and active both physically and mentally, requiring only a moderate dosage 3X daily for the spasticity. We have attended both his junior and senior proms. In his junior year in our public school district, he was elected ''prom king'' by his classmates as their way of recognizing his acceptance by his peers.
> 
> He is somewhat aware that he is not ''typical'', but then, which of us who might claim to be ''normal'' would truly want to be like every other person? Tim is gentle, wise, witty and perceptive. His wit is facile and gently shared, often times catching those around him totally by surprise.
> 
> ...


It's amazing that Tim even survived let alone has thrived as well as He did. How sad that his parents family separated themselves from Tim and missed the privilege of knowing him.
David''s brother also made a lot more progress than the doctors told their mother He would. Unfortunately partly due to where they lived there was no real options set in place for him after his parents went. David had tried to get things set up but his mother just blocked every move made as from having pushed him as a child she thought He had reached the peak of his abilities and so wasn't supportive of efforts to get him more independent re living skills.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here if it's post mastectomy, it's covered by healthcare but if it's just because you want bigger boobs, you pay


It would be much the same here- except that Lisa had medical insurance and was able to go private.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Why does subtle have a b in it?


Have not got my Oxford Complete Dictionary, however I did look at the website, the 'b' comes from it's Latin root _subtilis_, through Middle English _sotil_.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally remember to take photos.
> The sweater DS & DIL gave me for Christmas, itÃ¢ÂÂs got a plush minky lining
> Quilt I finished last week, I'm not sure why it looks so wrinkly in the photo


The sweater is beautiful. It'll keep you nice and warm. Your quilt is cute too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Speaking from our own circumstances, I can only say that we are so fortunate to continue to watch Tim continue to mature into the man God intends for him to become. When he was born nearly 21 years ago, the DR in the NICU told us that given the length of time from the loss of heart beat to delivery and resuscitation ( right at 45 minutes), he would be a vegetable, if he lived at all, due to the brain damage. The specialists at Cleveland Clinic showed us the MRIs of his brain and explained the circumstances his pre-term birth helped to create. He had 5-6 tiny holes in the lower, rear section of his brain--similar to pinholes in an X-ray film. There is also a space of some sort between the 2 hemispheres of his brain. Because of the traumas his brain endured, Tim has quadriplegic cerebral palsy. The kind and gentle attributes of his personality are a big part of this sweet, loving young man. The autism spectrum diagnosis, which he received at the age of 7 years, gives him an atypical perception of life and pleasure but certainly does not place any limits on his length of life or his enjoyment of it. He is remarkably healthy and active both physically and mentally, requiring only a moderate dosage 3X daily for the spasticity. We have attended both his junior and senior proms. In his junior year in our public school district, he was elected ''prom king'' by his classmates as their way of recognizing his acceptance by his peers.
> 
> He is somewhat aware that he is not ''typical'', but then, which of us who might claim to be ''normal'' would truly want to be like every other person? Tim is gentle, wise, witty and perceptive. His wit is facile and gently shared, often times catching those around him totally by surprise.
> 
> ...


Tim is certainly a special young man.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Speaking from our own circumstances, I can only say that we are so fortunate to continue to watch Tim continue to mature into the man God intends for him to become. When he was born nearly 21 years ago, the DR in the NICU told us that given the length of time from the loss of heart beat to delivery and resuscitation ( right at 45 minutes), he would be a vegetable, if he lived at all, due to the brain damage. The specialists at Cleveland Clinic showed us the MRIs of his brain and explained the circumstances his pre-term birth helped to create. He had 5-6 tiny holes in the lower, rear section of his brain--similar to pinholes in an X-ray film. There is also a space of some sort between the 2 hemispheres of his brain. Because of the traumas his brain endured, Tim has quadriplegic cerebral palsy. The kind and gentle attributes of his personality are a big part of this sweet, loving young man. The autism spectrum diagnosis, which he received at the age of 7 years, gives him an atypical perception of life and pleasure but certainly does not place any limits on his length of life or his enjoyment of it. He is remarkably healthy and active both physically and mentally, requiring only a moderate dosage 3X daily for the spasticity. We have attended both his junior and senior proms. In his junior year in our public school district, he was elected ''prom king'' by his classmates as their way of recognizing his acceptance by his peers.
> 
> He is somewhat aware that he is not ''typical'', but then, which of us who might claim to be ''normal'' would truly want to be like every other person? Tim is gentle, wise, witty and perceptive. His wit is facile and gently shared, often times catching those around him totally by surprise.
> 
> ...


Joy with all due respect, there is a vast difference between your Tim, and those born with the challenges of Down's Syndrome. 
I do have a slight awareness of the issues they confront, through the work that my old friend Evelyn did, at the Hohepa Home, in Barrington, Christchurch.
Bronwen and I visited regularly, between the years 1977 through till she started school full time in 1980.
We got to know the children quite well in that time. 
To be honest I do not really see why you have brought Tim into the discussion at all?!
Autism, and Tim's other challenges; and Down's Syndrome do NOT equate.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think implants are very common. Certainly not here unless post mastectomy


She came from Long Island New York, money wasn't an issue.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just got a thing with my new insurance card saying that if mastectomy, it would be covered if wanted.


https://www.dol.gov/sites/default/files/ebsa/about-ebsa/our-activities/resource-center/publications/your-rights-after-a-mastectomy.pdf

It's a law for most companies who provide health insurance.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Well, our house is back on the market. They knew the house is an older one, but now are saying all things that were not code back then have to be brought to current code. I really have doubts that we'll sell this one in time for the one being built. I'm pissed at the second waste of time.


Hugs. im sorry. Prayers the next buyer is the right one and soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I have most of the first mitten finished. I still need to do the thumb.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally remember to take photos.
> The sweater DS & DIL gave me for Christmas, itÃ¢ÂÂs got a plush minky lining
> Quilt I finished last week, I'm not sure why it looks so wrinkly in the photo


The sweater is lovely. Quilt is cute!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, love the jacket color and minky lining! Nice Mickey quilt.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joy, i am sure your love and acceptance of Tim has allowed him to be all that he is. He sounds so gentle and kind. I am glad he has you in his life.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, good job!

Maya and i walked 50 min. Then i did circuits twice. Changed out calendars and realized i over scheduled tomorrow. Surgeon 10:45 dermatologist (to check for skin cancer on face) at 11:30, movie at 3:30 and there was knitting but no way can i fit that in.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry Jeanette - I was hoping this would go through - hopefully third time is the charm. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Well, our house is back on the market. They knew the house is an older one, but now are saying all things that were not code back then have to be brought to current code. I really have doubts that we'll sell this one in time for the one being built. I'm pissed at the second waste of time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have most of the first mitten finished. I still need to do the thumb.


Looks good. It makes a nice warm mitt, doesn't it?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - I didn't want to take the time. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Did you double check it?!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's good.
> I finally got DHs eye exam & glasses claim submitted today. I spent ages on the phone but found out it was a glitch in their system not that my number was invalid, thank goodness.


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you Julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> SUBTLE!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have most of the first mitten finished. I still need to do the thumb.


Looks great!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we used to have a resident skunk that lived in the barn with the cats - the cats thought he was just another cat. when I would go out to take care of the animals he was usually eating out of the cat's bowl. I would say 'good morning skunk' and keep on moving. never got sprayed. he would watch me muck the stable - never caused any trouble but I think he ate twice as much as the cats did. --- sam



Maatje said:


> And we discovered when we still had a cat , that skunks were visiting to steal the cat food. Now there's a critter I really don't want. Especially since the last one got so brave it would sit and eat the kibble that was on the back steps and then not even flinch when we opened the door!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Since we were talking about using up scraps, came across this.

https://intheloopknitting.com/scrap-accessories-knitting-patterns/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so it is spelled correctly. ---- sam



darowil said:


> Why does subtle have a b in it?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking sweater Bonnie - should keep you toasty warm. I love the quilt. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally remember to take photos.
> The sweater DS & DIL gave me for Christmas, itÃ¢ÂÂs got a plush minky lining
> Quilt I finished last week, I'm not sure why it looks so wrinkly in the photo


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, good job!
> 
> Maya and i walked 50 min. Then i did circuits twice. Changed out calendars and realized i over scheduled tomorrow. Surgeon 10:45 dermatologist (to check for skin cancer on face) at 11:30, movie at 3:30 and there was knitting but no way can i fit that in.


Thank you. You really did over schedule!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks good. It makes a nice warm mitt, doesn't it?


I'll find out as soon as I get the thumb finished! I am hoping so. I get tired of cold hands in the winter.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Looks great!


Thanks


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Don't you know " real men don't need safety equipment "????????????


Well I was simply flabbergasted today. DH went outside to do some more pruning and I suggested he find some goggles to put over his glasses and went and found them and used them! Miracles still happen! Especially when later he thanked me for the great idea! 
So Tami! Kudos to you for an inspiring idea!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think Tim's success it due to the love and nurturing he receives from his family. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Speaking from our own circumstances, I can only say that we are so fortunate to continue to watch Tim continue to mature into the man God intends for him to become. When he was born nearly 21 years ago, the DR in the NICU told us that given the length of time from the loss of heart beat to delivery and resuscitation ( right at 45 minutes), he would be a vegetable, if he lived at all, due to the brain damage. The specialists at Cleveland Clinic showed us the MRIs of his brain and explained the circumstances his pre-term birth helped to create. He had 5-6 tiny holes in the lower, rear section of his brain--similar to pinholes in an X-ray film. There is also a space of some sort between the 2 hemispheres of his brain. Because of the traumas his brain endured, Tim has quadriplegic cerebral palsy. The kind and gentle attributes of his personality are a big part of this sweet, loving young man. The autism spectrum diagnosis, which he received at the age of 7 years, gives him an atypical perception of life and pleasure but certainly does not place any limits on his length of life or his enjoyment of it. He is remarkably healthy and active both physically and mentally, requiring only a moderate dosage 3X daily for the spasticity. We have attended both his junior and senior proms. In his junior year in our public school district, he was elected ''prom king'' by his classmates as their way of recognizing his acceptance by his peers.
> 
> He is somewhat aware that he is not ''typical'', but then, which of us who might claim to be ''normal'' would truly want to be like every other person? Tim is gentle, wise, witty and perceptive. His wit is facile and gently shared, often times catching those around him totally by surprise.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds good. --- sam



gottastch said:


> I made the vanilla wafer cookies recipe that Sam posted at the beginning of this week. My goodness, they are tasty little things. Now I have to keep my hands out of the cookie jar and limit myself to a cookie or two after dinner!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we had nineteen cats in the barn at one time. we are down to six. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, good you can get the dog fixed at a more reasonable price.
> Sorleena good that kitty is doing well & no more worries about kittens, cute as they are. My friend has barn cats that are getting out of hand she gave a bunch away but needs to get rid of several more & spay the ones she keeps.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????don't need one of them on the doorstep. I'm always afraid to let the dog out alone at night in case she meets one. We haven't seen any for a while but DH trapped & shot 10 or 11 last fall. Last year 3 neighbors were trapping them & got over 20????hopefully the population is getting under control


One evening a dil was over. Was on her way out and then hopped back in and quickly shut the door. Skunk right on the top scarfing down the cat food! Lol we chuckled but from then on brought the food inside.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally remember to take photos.
> The sweater DS & DIL gave me for Christmas, itÃ¢ÂÂs got a plush minky lining
> Quilt I finished last week, I'm not sure why it looks so wrinkly in the photo


Lovely sweater! Looks nice and warm. The quilt is cute!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very pretty. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I have most of the first mitten finished. I still need to do the thumb.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> One evening a dil was over. Was on her way out and then hopped back in and quickly shut the door. Skunk right on the top scarfing down the cat food! Lol we chuckled but from then on brought the food inside.


A fellow I went to school with had the laundromat in town & stray cats kept sitting on the doorstep trying to get in, one night he went to leave & kicked the "cat" in the ass, he got a rude awakening ????????????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Speaking from our own circumstances, I can only say that we are so fortunate to continue to watch Tim continue to mature into the man God intends for him to become. When he was born nearly 21 years ago, the DR in the NICU told us that given the length of time from the loss of heart beat to delivery and resuscitation ( right at 45 minutes), he would be a vegetable, if he lived at all, due to the brain damage. The specialists at Cleveland Clinic showed us the MRIs of his brain and explained the circumstances his pre-term birth helped to create. He had 5-6 tiny holes in the lower, rear section of his brain--similar to pinholes in an X-ray film. There is also a space of some sort between the 2 hemispheres of his brain. Because of the traumas his brain endured, Tim has quadriplegic cerebral palsy. The kind and gentle attributes of his personality are a big part of this sweet, loving young man. The autism spectrum diagnosis, which he received at the age of 7 years, gives him an atypical perception of life and pleasure but certainly does not place any limits on his length of life or his enjoyment of it. He is remarkably healthy and active both physically and mentally, requiring only a moderate dosage 3X daily for the spasticity. We have attended both his junior and senior proms. In his junior year in our public school district, he was elected ''prom king'' by his classmates as their way of recognizing his acceptance by his peers.
> 
> He is somewhat aware that he is not ''typical'', but then, which of us who might claim to be ''normal'' would truly want to be like every other person? Tim is gentle, wise, witty and perceptive. His wit is facile and gently shared, often times catching those around him totally by surprise.
> 
> ...


I love this story. Our culture is so fixated on the smart and the beautiful. It's wonderful how God has abundantly blessed Tim and through him,you. And then us by sharing this young mans story.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.dol.gov/sites/default/files/ebsa/about-ebsa/our-activities/resource-center/publications/your-rights-after-a-mastectomy.pdf
> 
> It's a law for most companies who provide health insurance.


Yes it is! My insurance tried to deny my prosthesis after mastectomy. I said no way and fought for it. They apologized and approved it. I was so irate as everything I needed done was a big hassle with the insurance people. Having them deny my prosthetic was the last straw.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> we used to have a resident skunk that lived in the barn with the cats - the cats thought he was just another cat. when I would go out to take care of the animals he was usually eating out of the cat's bowl. I would say 'good morning skunk' and keep on moving. never got sprayed. he would watch me muck the stable - never caused any trouble but I think he ate twice as much as the cats did. --- sam


We called our skunk Charlie! And yes, ours ate way more than our cat did. We couldn't figure out why the cat was all of a sudden eating so much! ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> A fellow I went to school with had the laundromat in town & stray cats kept sitting on the doorstep trying to get in, one night he went to leave & kicked the "cat" in the ass, he got a rude awakening ????????????


Lol!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> we used to have a resident skunk that lived in the barn with the cats - the cats thought he was just another cat. when I would go out to take care of the animals he was usually eating out of the cat's bowl. I would say 'good morning skunk' and keep on moving. never got sprayed. he would watch me muck the stable - never caused any trouble but I think he ate twice as much as the cats did. --- sam


 :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> A fellow I went to school with had the laundromat in town & stray cats kept sitting on the doorstep trying to get in, one night he went to leave & kicked the "cat" in the ass, he got a rude awakening ????????????


 :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> no - I didn't want to take the time. --- sam


 :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> thank you Julie. --- sam


 :sm10:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> so it is spelled correctly. ---- sam


I found the root - it is in a further post. :sm23:

But just in case- it comes from the Middle English- _sotil_ and more importantly the Latin _subtilis_.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Katie - the lady that Heidi takes care of fell tonight and broke her hip in three places. she is in traction and will be operated on in the morning. would appreciate any and all prayers for her behalf. thank you. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Katie - the lady that Heidi takes care of fell tonight and broke her hip in three places. she is in traction and will be operated on in the morning. would appreciate any and all prayers for her behalf. thank you. --- sam


That does not sound good, Sam- how old is she?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Since we were talking about using up scraps, came across this.
> 
> https://intheloopknitting.com/scrap-accessories-knitting-patterns/


Some nice ideas in that and the other links there thanks Bonnie


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> so it is spelled correctly. ---- sam


You spelt it wrong- it does have a b. I was just wondering why as it sure isn't pronounced (and Julie looked it up for us). Another example of how crazy English is.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> That does sound more like it! Still seems a lot shorter than that but 5 felt totally wrong.


I thought it was wrong too , it feels like just a couple of years ago


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well I was simply flabbergasted today. DH went outside to do some more pruning and I suggested he find some goggles to put over his glasses and went and found them and used them! Miracles still happen! Especially when later he thanked me for the great idea!
> So Tami! Kudos to you for an inspiring idea!


So it was good that the grape vine attacked his glasses :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Katie - the lady that Heidi takes care of fell tonight and broke her hip in three places. she is in traction and will be operated on in the morning. would appreciate any and all prayers for her behalf. thank you. --- sam


Oh no that does not sound good Sam.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Why don't you alternate between your planned items and the ones that pop into your head? You don't want to stop using the creative part that you have.


Margaret are you encouraging me to have more than one project on the go ????, when I read how many projects people have on the go my mind just boggles , but i think you are right maybe 1 big one with small ones inbetween,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally remember to take photos.
> The sweater DS & DIL gave me for Christmas, itÃ¢ÂÂs got a plush minky lining
> Quilt I finished last week, I'm not sure why it looks so wrinkly in the photo


Your sweater looks lovely Bonnie , is it nice and warm 
What a great quilt someone will love that


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well at 7pm the temperature should have been going down- not back up. 39.6 (103) at 7pm, reached around 108 here today. But parts of the state did get close to the 120 I mentioned as a possibility last night. Tomorrow only 31 (87) and then none higher than 31 for the next week (well currently).

Cathy still looking at 43 (109). But nice and cool there currently. Only 22 the next day-which is cooler than we are expected to get to over the next week. Not sure whether that might make a shocker like tomorrow is set to be even worse.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Margaret are you encouraging me to have more than one project on the go ????, when I read how many projects people have on the go my mind just boggles , but i think you are right maybe 1 big one with small ones inbetween,


No- I know you don't like two at a time. By all means do two. But I was suggesting you do a planned one and then one you want to design. But I think two would be good. One that you do reasonably close to pattern and one htat you can work on when your brain is more active and creative. But as someone who never only has one on the go I may be slightly biased. But I always have at least an easy and harder one on the go active (as well as my carry with me project). These 3 are not related to my starting one before i finish another (and I would never try to encourage someone to do this if they are not that way inclined) but the practicality of different types of work needed at different times-and this I often encourage people to do. There are times when a difficult piece is just not suitable to do and so having a mindless piece to work on is just sensible.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Well, our house is back on the market. They knew the house is an older one, but now are saying all things that were not code back then have to be brought to current code. I really have doubts that we'll sell this one in time for the one being built. I'm pissed at the second waste of time.


Sorry to hear this, Jeanette, hopefully the right buyer will come along very soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I have most of the first mitten finished. I still need to do the thumb.


Looks great Tami , Im thinking they will be nice and warm too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> I love this story. Our culture is so fixated on the smart and the beautiful. It's wonderful how God has abundantly blessed Tim and through him,you. And then us by sharing this young mans story.


I totally agree 
Joy I know you are really busy but I do miss your posts


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> Katie - the lady that Heidi takes care of fell tonight and broke her hip in three places. she is in traction and will be operated on in the morning. would appreciate any and all prayers for her behalf. thank you. --- sam


Sorry to hear this Sam , do hope the operation goes well


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> No- I know you don't like two at a time. By all means do two. But I was suggesting you do a planned one and then one you want to design. But I think two would be good. One that you do reasonably close to pattern and one htat you can work on when your brain is more active and creative. But as someone who never only has one on the go I may be slightly biased. But I always have at least an easy and harder one on the go active (as well as my carry with me project). These 3 are not related to my starting one before i finish another (and I would never try to encourage someone to do this if they are not that way inclined) but the practicality of different types of work needed at different times-and this I often encourage people to do. There are times when a difficult piece is just not suitable to do and so having a mindless piece to work on is just sensible.


Oops I read it wrong , message to oneself dont try to count when tired and dont try to read and post replies before brain wakes up ????, I understand now and what you say makes sense , as I really want to make some lace baby shawls this year I think I will definitely need smaller projects on the go too


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally remember to take photos.
> The sweater DS & DIL gave me for Christmas, itÃ¢ÂÂs got a plush minky lining
> Quilt I finished last week, I'm not sure why it looks so wrinkly in the photo


I love that jacket, beautiful colour and I imagine with that lining it will be very warm.

Your quilts are always great. I don't know how you manage to keep turning them out so quickly.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wouldn't it be wonderful to live to be that old & doing so well


We have an old guy of 95 in our walking group who still walks about 2 miles on a regular basis.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Speaking from our own circumstances, I can only say that we are so fortunate to continue to watch Tim continue to mature into the man God intends for him to become. When he was born nearly 21 years ago, the DR in the NICU told us that given the length of time from the loss of heart beat to delivery and resuscitation ( right at 45 minutes), he would be a vegetable, if he lived at all, due to the brain damage. The specialists at Cleveland Clinic showed us the MRIs of his brain and explained the circumstances his pre-term birth helped to create. He had 5-6 tiny holes in the lower, rear section of his brain--similar to pinholes in an X-ray film. There is also a space of some sort between the 2 hemispheres of his brain. Because of the traumas his brain endured, Tim has quadriplegic cerebral palsy. The kind and gentle attributes of his personality are a big part of this sweet, loving young man. The autism spectrum diagnosis, which he received at the age of 7 years, gives him an atypical perception of life and pleasure but certainly does not place any limits on his length of life or his enjoyment of it. He is remarkably healthy and active both physically and mentally, requiring only a moderate dosage 3X daily for the spasticity. We have attended both his junior and senior proms. In his junior year in our public school district, he was elected ''prom king'' by his classmates as their way of recognizing his acceptance by his peers.
> 
> He is somewhat aware that he is not ''typical'', but then, which of us who might claim to be ''normal'' would truly want to be like every other person? Tim is gentle, wise, witty and perceptive. His wit is facile and gently shared, often times catching those around him totally by surprise.
> 
> ...


A fantastic young man who has been helped to be all he can be by a wonderful, supportive family. Good on you all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did not mind it at first, but then I found it repetitive.
> 
> It is not as if I need to increase my TV viewing!


 :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Speaking from our own circumstances, I can only say that we are so fortunate to continue to watch Tim continue to mature into the man God intends for him to become. When he was born nearly 21 years ago, the DR in the NICU told us that given the length of time from the loss of heart beat to delivery and resuscitation ( right at 45 minutes), he would be a vegetable, if he lived at all, due to the brain damage. The specialists at Cleveland Clinic showed us the MRIs of his brain and explained the circumstances his pre-term birth helped to create. He had 5-6 tiny holes in the lower, rear section of his brain--similar to pinholes in an X-ray film. There is also a space of some sort between the 2 hemispheres of his brain. Because of the traumas his brain endured, Tim has quadriplegic cerebral palsy. The kind and gentle attributes of his personality are a big part of this sweet, loving young man. The autism spectrum diagnosis, which he received at the age of 7 years, gives him an atypical perception of life and pleasure but certainly does not place any limits on his length of life or his enjoyment of it. He is remarkably healthy and active both physically and mentally, requiring only a moderate dosage 3X daily for the spasticity. We have attended both his junior and senior proms. In his junior year in our public school district, he was elected ''prom king'' by his classmates as their way of recognizing his acceptance by his peers.
> 
> He is somewhat aware that he is not ''typical'', but then, which of us who might claim to be ''normal'' would truly want to be like every other person? Tim is gentle, wise, witty and perceptive. His wit is facile and gently shared, often times catching those around him totally by surprise.
> 
> ...


You have every right to feel so proud of Tim. He is a wonderful young man who has brought so much joy in to your lives. His father's family have no idea what they are missing.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Since we were talking about using up scraps, came across this.
> 
> https://intheloopknitting.com/scrap-accessories-knitting-patterns/


Some interesting patterns there, I've bookmarked it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy TP Day to you! Happy TP Day dear Sonja! Happy TP Day to you! And one of our most revered knitters!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> You spelt it wrong- it does have a b. I was just wondering why as it sure isn't pronounced (and Julie looked it up for us). Another example of how crazy English is.


But also of the richness of the language- I like knowing the roots and derivations of words!

I was a bit disconcerted when I realised I might have to fork out to use the website- but did finally work out a way round that problem!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: No, but now I need to go looking for it. lol I'll have to look and see how much the dvd's are.


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hugs. im sorry. Prayers the next buyer is the right one and soon.


Thanks, I need the comfort of my dear friends. Your hug feels good.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have most of the first mitten finished. I still need to do the thumb.


That looks great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Margaret are you encouraging me to have more than one project on the go ????, when I read how many projects people have on the go my mind just boggles , but i think you are right maybe 1 big one with small ones inbetween,


I am sure you could handle that, Sonja- when it was one project only- you were very much a beginner- but what is so mind boggling is the complexity of your beginning choices.
Frankly, in my opinion, very few could knit at your level, after such a brief experience of the craft.

I mean, for goodness sake- I started out at the age of six- just doing purl and plain- graduated to dolls' clothes- until when I was twelve- Mum decided I needed upskilling- and presented me with the pattern and yarn for a pair of cabled baby bootees. I think once I had conquered those, I went back to dolls' clothes, until, again a challenge set by Mum- I worked a sweater for myself, in Fisherman's Rib at 15. That took forever, but I did complete it. I did make a sweater again in Mohair, with an Intarsia Rose in front, around the age of eighteen- when I ended up at Uni, discovering yarn shops, and the English Woman's Weekly as a source of patterns. I do remember battling a simple diamond openwork design for a shawl, while pregnant with Mwyffanwy, at 24. But a rather nice Circular Shawl that claims to be of Shetland origin, that I found in an early issue of Golden Hands took 17 years as I gradually up-skilled, and got into my head some of the more complex instructions- that you have achieved in such a short number of years!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> I'm so sorry Jeanette - I was hoping this would go through - hopefully third time is the charm. --- sam


I appreciate it, Sam. I've calmed down some, but still anxious,


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh and Happy Knitting Tea Party Birthday Sonja! :sm11: 


And our forecast hasnt changed for tomorrow Friday...still to get to 43c but they are saying that a very strong cool change will come through here early afternoon (I hope they are right with that) and so now we have warning for extreme heat and warning for winds of 70km/hour with the change also. We are supposed to DROP by 25c in one hour.. good grief. Very bad conditions for bush fires. 

I bought a couple more punnets of seedling flowers this morning and have them as well as my other new ones in the laundry till the cool change comes and have huddled my hydrangeas up against the house and covered them with a sheet also to help them not get burned. :sm19:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> so it is spelled correctly. ---- sam


That's a teacher answer, Sam. Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think Tim's success it due to the love and nurturing he receives from his family. --- sam


Absolutely.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes it is! My insurance tried to deny my prosthesis after mastectomy. I said no way and fought for it. They apologized and approved it. I was so irate as everything I needed done was a big hassle with the insurance people. Having them deny my prosthetic was the last straw.


That's a horrible way to be treated. My case went very smoothly comparably.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well at 7pm the temperature should have been going down- not back up. 39.6 (103) at 7pm, reached around 108 here today. But parts of the state did get close to the 120 I mentioned as a possibility last night. Tomorrow only 31 (87) and then none higher than 31 for the next week (well currently).
> 
> Cathy still looking at 43 (109). But nice and cool there currently. Only 22 the next day-which is cooler than we are expected to get to over the next week. Not sure whether that might make a shocker like tomorrow is set to be even worse.


Our highs, for the next few days will be only around 25*C, evidently, but last year (2018) had the highest recorded temperatures in 150 years of keeping records.
Our most senior Meteorologist, Professor Jim Salinger does not offer much hope for the way things will be for farming in the future, with these sorts of increases.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> Katie - the lady that Heidi takes care of fell tonight and broke her hip in three places. she is in traction and will be operated on in the morning. would appreciate any and all prayers for her behalf. thank you. --- sam


Lots of prayers for her. She's like a member of the family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry to hear this, Jeanette, hopefully the right buyer will come along very soon.


Thanks, me too.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Catching up from page 47 you’re all on page 106.

All good here, Happy New Year Everyone, now to read on.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I found the root - it is in a further post. :sm23:
> 
> But just in case- it comes from the Middle English- _sotil_ and more importantly the Latin _subtilis_.


I found this great website. 4 years of Latin (plus Latin Mass and prayer books) helped out too.

https://www.google.com/search?q=subtle+word+origin&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari

Click on the arrow for more details.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Catching up from page 47 you're all on page 106.
> 
> All good here, Happy New Year Everyone, now to read on.


Trying to work out what time of day it is with you, Lynnette?! I think you must be up rather early. What is the word on your foot/leg?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I found this great website. 4 years of Latin (plus Latin Mass and prayer books) helped out too.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=subtle+word+origin&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari
> 
> Click on the arrow for more details.


That is excellent! Thanks Rookie!- did three years of Latin at High School, and used to attend Latin Mass with my first lot of flat mates in Dunedin, because I enjoyed hearing the language in use- Was quite fascinated by the incense swinging, the robed Altar Boys and so on, very very different from the little tiny Anglican Maori Churches around Rotorua, that Mum and I used to go to.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> So sorry to hear that Jeanette. Third time lucky?? Fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you.


Mine are crossed again also.... Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just a by the way, apparently in a recent exam set for NCEA here- forgotten which subject, the students had terrible difficulty with the word _ trivial_ hardly anyone had any inkling as to what it mean't. I did find that rather startling.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Trying to work out what time of day it is with you, Lynnette?! I think you must be up rather early. What is the word on your foot/leg?


I've been awake since 4 am it's now 6.15 am, so am going to rest for an hour or so or at least try, lol!

My foot is feeling a little better, couldn Find parking at the walk-in clinic as there is construction of a new subway all along Eglington Ave in the City, terrible for businesses etc. Anyway I went into a drug store and talked to the pharmacist, she's given me some cream to relieve the itching and of course told me to go to my doctor. The redness has gone down considerably, the itching has gone so I'm feeling much better. I'll see next week how it is and go from there.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally remember to take photos.
> The sweater DS & DIL gave me for Christmas, itÃ¢ÂÂs got a plush minky lining
> Quilt I finished last week, I'm not sure why it looks so wrinkly in the photo


Both very nice.. that sweater looks very cosy too. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's a real shame that his Dad & family don't take part in Tim's life. It's their loss not to know your wonderful grandson.


Agree.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> Katie - the lady that Heidi takes care of fell tonight and broke her hip in three places. she is in traction and will be operated on in the morning. would appreciate any and all prayers for her behalf. thank you. --- sam


Oh no, hope the surgery goes well and she has a good recovery.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well at 7pm the temperature should have been going down- not back up. 39.6 (103) at 7pm, reached around 108 here today. But parts of the state did get close to the 120 I mentioned as a possibility last night. Tomorrow only 31 (87) and then none higher than 31 for the next week (well currently).
> 
> Cathy still looking at 43 (109). But nice and cool there currently. Only 22 the next day-which is cooler than we are expected to get to over the next week. Not sure whether that might make a shocker like tomorrow is set to be even worse.


Oh Gee Wizz that is TOO hot for the evening. :sm06: UGH. I am so glad at least we are having cooler nights even if they are humid at times...we never used to get all this humidity here...not liking it. lol. And if they are right with our severe drastic cool change I will likely have a cardigan on by 7pm tomorrow...nah just kidding. :sm19:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh Gee Wizz that is TOO hot for the evening. :sm06: UGH. I am so glad at least we are having cooler nights even if they are humid at times...we never used to get all this humidity here...not liking it. lol. And if they are right with our severe drastic cool change I will likely have a cardigan on by 7pm tomorrow...nah just kidding. :sm19:


Now only 31.3.:sm02: 11pm.
But put both air conditioners on- nice with the solar as I know that we are producing enough to cover the power needed to run it and with the battery still power overnight so being less fussy than other years. But with hardly any fans operating using it sometimes when would have used the fan.
David did try to address the issues of the fans but no-one has got back to him. Many businesses shut down until next week or maybe even later so likely they aren't around to deal with the issues so will probably not get done for this summer.
Hope you can survive tomorrow OK- and that the awefull conditions when the change comes doesn't result in fires.

In the shortest form of the cricket South Australia played one of the Melbournes teams in Geelong this evening (to be won convincingly by us).


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I love this story. Our culture is so fixated on the smart and the beautiful. It's wonderful how God has abundantly blessed Tim and through him,you. And then us by sharing this young mans story.


How true and well put!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I've been awake since 4 am it's now 6.15 am, so am going to rest for an hour or so or at least try, lol!
> 
> My foot is feeling a little better, couldn Find parking at the walk-in clinic as there is construction of a new subway all along Eglington Ave in the City, terrible for businesses etc. Anyway I went into a drug store and talked to the pharmacist, she's given me some cream to relieve the itching and of course told me to go to my doctor. The redness has gone down considerably, the itching has gone so I'm feeling much better. I'll see next week how it is and go from there.


That's good news.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> I think Tim's success it due to the love and nurturing he receives from his family. --- sam


Yes, Sam. Sadly lots of children don't get that do they.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> So was Walter working on DSs roof when he had the stroke? Hard decisions for the family to make.
> Good that the driver did stop after hitting the truck DS was driving. It's a shock to be at the other end of the phone when something like that happens isn't it? Easy to be distracted -though hard to miss a truck


Walter was working on L's roof and DS was on his way up to help L. L owns the truck but DS drives it for work as he needed a truck for his carpentry work and still does work for L. It is very complicated. Dil wants the truck in DS name, but always talks of separating and divorce. DS is protecting his livelihood by not owning the truck, and his wife can't grab it if she leaves. Very Complicated situation as they have already been divorced once before children and remarried and started a family. Things are no better second time around, just 3 young children involved now.
I am so happy that He was not injured and minimal damage was done to L's truck. He is spending the next 2 weeks or so working again for L. His regular boss went to Florida for 2 weeks and DS still needs income. It will all work out to God's glory.
I will call later and check on Walter.
It was shocking to hear him get hit and and his reaction. I could heard the change in sounds, (mothers worry).


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here if it's post mastectomy, it's covered by healthcare but if it's just because you want bigger boobs, you pay


Her parents paid. . .no money problems. They were way out of proportion to the rest of her. Maybe it helped her snag her DH. . . pretty shallow just for looks. As I said she needed a reduction as she always had back problems as she aged. She even had a neck tightening, several years ago. It all seems strange to me as she never had any work to her buck teeth and crooked teeth, so when she laughed etc. It was a dead give away as to the work she was having done.
She was a good friend, but, we all have our issues.
I thought it was good for mastectomies, but after I heard that they leak I decided if I ever needed something I would use "knitted Knockers".
My sister had both sides done and did not have and replacements. Each to their own. I would guess not worth it for vanity sake.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just weighed some little balls of leftovers this morning to see if enough for another pair of mitts. I'm on the 4th pair since I've finished the Christmas knitting. I want to get several pair done before the yarn comes for my sweater, I'd like to have it done to take on my trip so will start right away.
> I have lots of little balls I'd like to use up, I may try to group them & do some striped of helix hats


What is a Helix hat?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well I was simply flabbergasted today. DH went outside to do some more pruning and I suggested he find some goggles to put over his glasses and went and found them and used them! Miracles still happen! Especially when later he thanked me for the great idea!
> So Tami! Kudos to you for an inspiring idea!


You are welcome! I have an electrician for a DH. There is always a pair around somewhere, though not always used.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think Tim's success it due to the love and nurturing he receives from his family. --- sam


Absolutely


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> very pretty. --- sam


Thanks


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> A fellow I went to school with had the laundromat in town & stray cats kept sitting on the doorstep trying to get in, one night he went to leave & kicked the "cat" in the ass, he got a rude awakening ????????????


 :sm06:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Why does subtle have a b in it?


It is very subtly hidden in the middle of the word. . .lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> Katie - the lady that Heidi takes care of fell tonight and broke her hip in three places. she is in traction and will be operated on in the morning. would appreciate any and all prayers for her behalf. thank you. --- sam


Sent


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I spent a very frustrating afternoon trying to sandwich a quilt so I can quilt it tomorrow at Quilting Club. First I had to piece the backing, then I had it 3/4 pinned together & discovered the backing had been cut very crooked & I had measured the long side so had to add another strip to the bottom of one side????I hate when that happens. The fabric I had planned as the backing was about 2" too short so I decided to use some that was given to me for Bags of Love, I will just "trade" for my planned piece???????????? I need to rise up & go finish it & pack up stuff to take in the morning.
> Sometimes it seems the fabric just doesn't want to be part of a certain project????????


I'm glad that you do "Bags of Love". I wanted to help ao went out and bought fleece for 5 backs and someone else will make fronts. When I said what I had done the quilt group was very happy to accept my donation of fleece.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Her parents paid. . .no money problems. They were way out of proportion to the rest of her. Maybe it helped her snag her DH. . . pretty shallow just for looks. As I said she needed a reduction as she always had back problems as she aged. She even had a neck tightening, several years ago. It all seems strange to me as she never had any work to her buck teeth and crooked teeth, so when she laughed etc. It was a dead give away as to the work she was having done.
> She was a good friend, but, we all have our issues.
> I thought it was good for mastectomies, but after I heard that they leak I decided if I ever needed something I would use "knitted Knockers".
> My sister had both sides done and did not have and replacements. Each to their own. I would guess not worth it for vanity sake.


Another option is to use excess fat as the implant rather than using silicone pouches. Different decisions for all. Breast reductions happen more than you may know...they aren't as obvious as the enlargements.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

jheiens said:


> Speaking from our own circumstances, I can only say that we are so fortunate to continue to watch Tim continue to mature into the man God intends for him to become. When he was born nearly 21 years ago, the DR in the NICU told us that given the length of time from the loss of heart beat to delivery and resuscitation ( right at 45 minutes), he would be a vegetable, if he lived at all, due to the brain damage. The specialists at Cleveland Clinic showed us the MRIs of his brain and explained the circumstances his pre-term birth helped to create. He had 5-6 tiny holes in the lower, rear section of his brain--similar to pinholes in an X-ray film. There is also a space of some sort between the 2 hemispheres of his brain. Because of the traumas his brain endured, Tim has quadriplegic cerebral palsy. The kind and gentle attributes of his personality are a big part of this sweet, loving young man. The autism spectrum diagnosis, which he received at the age of 7 years, gives him an atypical perception of life and pleasure but certainly does not place any limits on his length of life or his enjoyment of it. He is remarkably healthy and active both physically and mentally, requiring only a moderate dosage 3X daily for the spasticity. We have attended both his junior and senior proms. In his junior year in our public school district, he was elected ''prom king'' by his classmates as their way of recognizing his acceptance by his peers.
> 
> He is somewhat aware that he is not ''typical'', but then, which of us who might claim to be ''normal'' would truly want to be like every other person? Tim is gentle, wise, witty and perceptive. His wit is facile and gently shared, often times catching those around him totally by surprise.
> 
> ...


No one should pass judgement on another. We are created in the image of God. If at any time God had wanted to take him home, he could have as is true of all the rest of us. He sounds like a very pleasant person. He has a life of his own as long as it does not overburden his family to the point that they all become unhealthy. Many have suggested that I drop DH off at a nursing home. He would not thrive there as he does thrive at home. It is familiar and He has his stuff here. He is joyful even if his life has declined. Sounds like things are going well for Tim and your family. Lots of Love !!!!
:sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure you could handle that, Sonja- when it was one project only- you were very much a beginner- but what is so mind boggling is the complexity of your beginning choices.
> Frankly, in my opinion, very few could knit at your level, after such a brief experience of the craft.
> 
> I mean, for goodness sake- I started out at the age of six- just doing purl and plain- graduated to dolls' clothes- until when I was twelve- Mum decided I needed upskilling- and presented me with the pattern and yarn for a pair of cabled baby bootees. I think once I had conquered those, I went back to dolls' clothes, until, again a challenge set by Mum- I worked a sweater for myself, in Fisherman's Rib at 15. That took forever, but I did complete it. I did make a sweater again in Mohair, with an Intarsia Rose in front, around the age of eighteen- when I ended up at Uni, discovering yarn shops, and the English Woman's Weekly as a source of patterns. I do remember battling a simple diamond openwork design for a shawl, while pregnant with Mwyffanwy, at 24. But a rather nice Circular Shawl that claims to be of Shetland origin, that I found in an early issue of Golden Hands took 17 years as I gradually up-skilled, and got into my head some of the more complex instructions- that you have achieved in such a short number of years!


Thank you very much Julie for your lovely compliment , going to push myself this year to a try a few more different types of knitting , did start with trying double knitting but never got really going so thats on my list and I would also like to try mosaic knitting as well as some more intricate lace shawls , I was surprised at how many free patterns I've found once I started looking


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> Katie - the lady that Heidi takes care of fell tonight and broke her hip in three places. she is in traction and will be operated on in the morning. would appreciate any and all prayers for her behalf. thank you. --- sam


Poor woman, I hope she comes through the surgery well & recovers quickly


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wouldn't it be wonderful to live to be that old & doing so well


If only we had decided earlier in life to keep us active, then we would still be active.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh and Happy Knitting Tea Party Birthday Sonja! :sm11:
> 
> And our forecast hasnt changed for tomorrow Friday...still to get to 43c but they are saying that a very strong cool change will come through here early afternoon (I hope they are right with that) and so now we have warning for extreme heat and warning for winds of 70km/hour with the change also. We are supposed to DROP by 25c in one hour.. good grief. Very bad conditions for bush fires.
> 
> I bought a couple more punnets of seedling flowers this morning and have them as well as my other new ones in the laundry till the cool change comes and have huddled my hydrangeas up against the house and covered them with a sheet also to help them not get burned. :sm19:


Thank you Cathy , 
Hope you dont get anywhere near the 43c , fingers crossed there are no bush fires


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Well, our house is back on the market. They knew the house is an older one, but now are saying all things that were not code back then have to be brought to current code. I really have doubts that we'll sell this one in time for the one being built. I'm pissed at the second waste of time.


Oh, I'm sorry to hear that--had hoped this would be the one that got it off your hands. I'll continue to send positive thoughts.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I need to see that one yet, I wonder if they stopped so that it leads into a new one coming up.


That's what they did with Men In Black II--the whole movie was pretty much setting up the next one (this is also--I hope!--the case with the Avengers/Guardian movie--boy that ending was something else, and I'm not even really a comic book movie fan!).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I need to get a digital scale to weigh my leftovers.


I bought a postal scale (same thing but cheaper than if you buy it in the craft section, go figure).


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> Katie - the lady that Heidi takes care of fell tonight and broke her hip in three places. she is in traction and will be operated on in the morning. would appreciate any and all prayers for her behalf. thank you. --- sam


Not good. Prayers for healing.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> So it was good that the grape vine attacked his glasses :sm02:


Yup! Now to keep on wearing them!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well at 7pm the temperature should have been going down- not back up. 39.6 (103) at 7pm, reached around 108 here today. But parts of the state did get close to the 120 I mentioned as a possibility last night. Tomorrow only 31 (87) and then none higher than 31 for the next week (well currently).
> 
> Cathy still looking at 43 (109). But nice and cool there currently. Only 22 the next day-which is cooler than we are expected to get to over the next week. Not sure whether that might make a shocker like tomorrow is set to be even worse.


That's hot!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is excellent! Thanks Rookie!- did three years of Latin at High School, and used to attend Latin Mass with my first lot of flat mates in Dunedin, because I enjoyed hearing the language in use- Was quite fascinated by the incense swinging, the robed Altar Boys and so on, very very different from the little tiny Anglican Maori Churches around Rotorua, that Mum and I used to go to.


I much preferred the Latin mass , they still do one at the old Priory not far from me , I sometimes go with my niece , always wanted to be an Altar boy had a right tantrum when I was about 7 and mother said I wasnt allowed because it was only boys , I could swing the incense much better than they could , At the Cathedral were I go now they allow girls but they dont use the lovely robes any more , just something that looks like old monk habits ,not to my taste


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> And we discovered when we still had a cat , that skunks were visiting to steal the cat food. Now there's a critter I really don't want. Especially since the last one got so brave it would sit and eat the kibble that was on the back steps and then not even flinch when we opened the door!


Oh yes, we have those around here--and raccoons love cat food, too. I don't want to encourage any critter to be up close to the house.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> No- I know you don't like two at a time. By all means do two. But I was suggesting you do a planned one and then one you want to design. But I think two would be good. One that you do reasonably close to pattern and one htat you can work on when your brain is more active and creative. But as someone who never only has one on the go I may be slightly biased. But I always have at least an easy and harder one on the go active (as well as my carry with me project). These 3 are not related to my starting one before i finish another (and I would never try to encourage someone to do this if they are not that way inclined) but the practicality of different types of work needed at different times-and this I often encourage people to do. There are times when a difficult piece is just not suitable to do and so having a mindless piece to work on is just sensible.


This is true. And I'm a one at a time person. Although if the project is more challenging I'll knit up dishcloths when traveling.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> We have an old guy of 95 in our walking group who still walks about 2 miles on a regular basis.


Wow!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> What is a Helix hat?


https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stashbusting-helix-hats

They are Knit with 3 different colors at a time, just join a new color when one little ball runs out. Amazing how they look quite nice when done


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, oh dear, that doesnt sound good for person Heidi cares for.

Margaret, thank you for posting both celcius and farenheit temps. Also, i agree i usually have at least twoprojects going one easy one and one needing more attention.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> But also of the richness of the language- I like knowing the roots and derivations of words!
> 
> I was a bit disconcerted when I realised I might have to fork out to use the website- but did finally work out a way round that problem!


Yes! English is very rich and stems from so many different languages. I especially love listening to someone who is skilled in reading the very old English. Years ago I taught Beowulf to a group of students and we listened to parts of it read in the original language. Fascinating!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's quite a price difference. If Gracie's operation is in the a.m., she should be okay late afternoon but you'll need to put a cone on to keep her from licking the incision. Maybe the extra cost at your vet's is to have someone watch her overnight. I'm just guessing though.


Very often the vets will volunteer one day a week or otherwise part time to help shelters. They may also get subsidies from the city or county to pay vets so that the charge to the pet owner is just for the supplies used. When I trained to be a vet tech (so many many years ago), our county had such a program and it was a godsend to lower income people and seniors on fixed incomes. Private vets of course have the expenses of running their own practice, which makes it considerably higher, especially where operating costs like rent are so much more. Janie's came out to $140 for spay and two shots, not bad at all (our old vet in the bigger city would have charged much more). With dogs, they also usually charge by weight of the animal (under/over 50 lbs, for example). Over 50 is more.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I bought a postal scale (same thing but cheaper than if you buy it in the craft section, go figure).


I got mine in Canadian Tire kitchen section, on sale for $8. I thought that was pretty good.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Why does subtle have a b in it?


Why do doubt and debt have a b in them? English is a terrible mess. LOL


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I appreciate it, Sam. I've calmed down some, but still anxious,[/quote
> Can understand you are anxious. I'm so sorry you are going through this once again. I'm not understanding exactly why the inspection keeps "failing". Why do buyers think it needs bringing up to code? What code are they talking about? Electrical? Or other things. I would imagine those are things a buyer would upgrade themselves. When we bought this house the windows were awful. No way we would expect a seller to replace those. That's not even reasonable.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally remember to take photos.
> The sweater DS & DIL gave me for Christmas, itÃ¢ÂÂs got a plush minky lining
> Quilt I finished last week, I'm not sure why it looks so wrinkly in the photo


Beautiful! Both look cozy and warm.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh and Happy Knitting Tea Party Birthday Sonja! :sm11:
> 
> And our forecast hasnt changed for tomorrow Friday...still to get to 43c but they are saying that a very strong cool change will come through here early afternoon (I hope they are right with that) and so now we have warning for extreme heat and warning for winds of 70km/hour with the change also. We are supposed to DROP by 25c in one hour.. good grief. Very bad conditions for bush fires.
> 
> I bought a couple more punnets of seedling flowers this morning and have them as well as my other new ones in the laundry till the cool change comes and have huddled my hydrangeas up against the house and covered them with a sheet also to help them not get burned. :sm19:


Oh my that's so very hot! And high winds don't help anything. Hope the cooling down comes as predicted.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well I'm all caught up so I will get back to putting the christmas decorations away , its taking forever as I always decorate way to much , here is a chuckle for you all , I opened the loft up turned the light on , saw a black furry thing and couldnt back track quick enough , Husband popped his head up there and burst out laughing as he threw the dead creature at me , youngest sons old stuffed black monkey toy ????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have most of the first mitten finished. I still need to do the thumb.


Looking good--I like the color combination and they look nice and thick for warmth, too.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Since we were talking about using up scraps, came across this.
> 
> https://intheloopknitting.com/scrap-accessories-knitting-patterns/


lots of good ideas that I would never have thought of. Always good to see pictures, specific patterns not always necessary.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well I was simply flabbergasted today. DH went outside to do some more pruning and I suggested he find some goggles to put over his glasses and went and found them and used them! Miracles still happen! Especially when later he thanked me for the great idea!
> So Tami! Kudos to you for an inspiring idea!


Excellent & sensible! :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just a by the way, apparently in a recent exam set for NCEA here- forgotten which subject, the students had terrible difficulty with the word _ trivial_ hardly anyone had any inkling as to what it mean't. I did find that rather startling.


Startling is right! I heard a short podcast yesterday on how our younger generation is seemingly losing proper communication skills. I think some of what he said is true. The podcaster cited an overheard conversation between 2 younger women which consisted mainly of 'and you know'and 'like'. I'm pretty sure we have visited this subject before, but one of the problems probably lies in lack of teaching actual grammar in the schools. I would certainly advocate bringing Latin back as a required subject. Yes, a hard subject, but hard work never hurt anyone.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Well at 7pm the temperature should have been going down- not back up. 39.6 (103) at 7pm, reached around 108 here today. But parts of the state did get close to the 120 I mentioned as a possibility last night. Tomorrow only 31 (87) and then none higher than 31 for the next week (well currently).
> 
> Cathy still looking at 43 (109). But nice and cool there currently. Only 22 the next day-which is cooler than we are expected to get to over the next week. Not sure whether that might make a shocker like tomorrow is set to be even worse.


It seems funny to me Celcius and Farenheit. We are not supposed to see above 31 either for a few days, then a Nor'Easter on the way. Snowing hard now. :sm02:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Katie - the lady that Heidi takes care of fell tonight and broke her hip in three places. she is in traction and will be operated on in the morning. would appreciate any and all prayers for her behalf. thank you. --- sam


Light, love, & healing energy surround Katie.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate it, Sam. I've calmed down some, but still anxious,[/quote
> ...


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> I've been awake since 4 am it's now 6.15 am, so am going to rest for an hour or so or at least try, lol!
> 
> My foot is feeling a little better, couldn Find parking at the walk-in clinic as there is construction of a new subway all along Eglington Ave in the City, terrible for businesses etc. Anyway I went into a drug store and talked to the pharmacist, she's given me some cream to relieve the itching and of course told me to go to my doctor. The redness has gone down considerably, the itching has gone so I'm feeling much better. I'll see next week how it is and go from there.


Be careful to monitor it closely. The last thing you want in there is cellulitis. Even though it feels better I'd still get it checked out. 
New subway line? Wasn't Eglington one of the original ones? My dad worked on the Toronto subway projects, as one of the design engineers. not sure which ones anymore. I need to ask him.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I recall many years back here in GA we suffered an infestation of the pine beetle; massive damage to pine trees for sure..


Bonnie7591 said:


> I was listing to a radio program about the Pine Beetle that's wrecking so many trees. They said we need it to stay -45 for at least 10 days to kill those little buggers, I would settle for a really cold spell if it would stop thrm


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I'm all caught up so I will get back to putting the christmas decorations away , its taking forever as I always decorate way to much , here is a chuckle for you all , I opened the loft up turned the light on , saw a black furry thing and couldnt back track quick enough , Husband popped his head up there and burst out laughing as he threw the dead creature at me , youngest sons old stuffed black monkey toy ????


 :sm09: :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Startling is right! I heard a short podcast yesterday on how our younger generation is seemingly losing proper communication skills. I think some of what he said is true. The podcaster cited an overheard conversation between 2 younger women which consisted mainly of 'and you know'and 'like'. I'm pretty sure we have visited this subject before, but one of the problems probably lies in lack of teaching actual grammar in the schools. I would certainly advocate bringing Latin back as a required subject. Yes, a hard subject, but hard work never hurt anyone.


I loved studying Latin! I do wish I'd kept up with the vocabulary, but the grammar rules have stayed with me--I think it also helps when I am working with a student who is learning English as a second language from one of the Romance languages.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's not even that they're not to code; the codes have changed since
> the house was built over 50 years ago. We've provided documentation of work done since we've been here that was per village permit and inspection. We even had our neighbor who is a certified electrician who is ine of the main trouble shooters for Commonwealth Edison look through the first 72 page inspection report and fix all the items. It's just a buyer's market and risk averse new buyers. No one can guarantee "no repairs ever needed" on a house this old as they seem to want.


Pfft! Who could even guarantee "no repairs ever needed" on ANY house? Things are going to break, wear, etc. no matter what if the house is lived in.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Another option is to use excess fat as the implant rather than using silicone pouches. Different decisions for all. Breast reductions happen more than you may know...they aren't as obvious as the enlargements.


Yes they do. I considered having reconstruction done but decided against it, although the idea of taking excess fat from one are to another was enticing! Mainly because it's still surgery and since they took the lymph nodes out I didn't want to do something that would irritate the area and then cause lymphedema. A friend had it done and took weeks to recover. And she does struggle with swelling in her arm now. So a prosthesis for me. I've used both the knitted ones and the silicone ones and still prefer the silicone one. The latter is more adapted to the actual weight of a breast so doesn't feel lopsided. They do need to be replaced occasionally though. Sorry Sam, dont you love being on a site with mainly women?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Maatje said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I'm all caught up so I will get back to putting the christmas decorations away , its taking forever as I always decorate way to much , here is a chuckle for you all , I opened the loft up turned the light on , saw a black furry thing and couldnt back track quick enough , Husband popped his head up there and burst out laughing as he threw the dead creature at me , youngest sons old stuffed black monkey toy ????


Oohhh did you scream? I would have! And then pummeled him!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Maatje said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've resisted commenting on breast implants but must jump in here for my own piece of mind. There are as many varied reasons as there are people for why some people get breast implants. My oldest nursed 5 children for over a year per child. She is a very small person and afterwards, it left her with very, very flat, droopy breasts which affected how _she_ felt about her body. She is far from being a shallow, "fake", show-off person. Have implants made her feel "whole" again and attractive both inside and out. I also had a former colleague that had breast reduction surgery because her natural breasts were so large they cause severe back pain. IMHO, it is best not to make assumed judgements of a person's character just because they've had cosmetic surgery of any kind be it breast augmentation/reduction, rhinoplasty (nose job), etc., etc., etc. That said, I do _not_ say this trying to be judgemental myself and do not know if the person previously mentioned was "fake" or not; it is not for me to judge _anyone_. I am just encouraging myself to be more accepting and compassionate towards others; my own self improvement movement. Happy New Year.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think implants are very common. Certainly not here unless post mastectomy


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I loved studying Latin! I do wish I'd kept up with the vocabulary, but the grammar rules have stayed with me--I think it also helps when I am working with a student who is learning English as a second language from one of the Romance languages.


I agree.i know a woman who's a Spanish teacher in the local college. She had a homeschool student whose mom had taught her Latin for about 3 years. The girl excelled in Spanish and teacher said a lot of it was due to her Latin background.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Pfft! Who could even guarantee "no repairs ever needed" on ANY house? Things are going to break, wear, etc. no matter what if the house is lived in.


Exactly!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I chuckled at the idea of going green....it just happened that all my recent projects for folks they wanted green or shades of green and I already had all these yarns in my stash.


darowil said:


> You are going to extremes with your yarn weights. Going green I see.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I think that it is a way of those seeking to buy a house to avoid any unforeseen problems, but they need to realize, there will always come up other things that need fixing. When I purchased my home, 16 years ago, all that the inspector said was required was that the electrical passed inspection as did the heating and water. By that, he said, it had to not be a safety hazard. We did discover that the furnace had not been inspected but as it passed inspection,that was all that was required. Perhaps you can find if there is a city "code" and what it requires and hold the buyer to that. Hoping that someone who wants a beautiful home will connect with you. My realtor kept reminding me, "the bones of this house are good. Don't let aesthetics bother you." Perhaps you can have your realtor do the same reminder.
> Another cold day here, started at 3 degrees F and now up to 8F (- 13.3 C) if my calculation is correct. Not a great day to be outside.
> I have started the first 1904-14 doily from a linen thread which was popular at that period of time. Not enamored with it. Learned in knitting history, that doilies were done by women once mechanical machines were able to knit socks and sweaters. This was at the time of the industrial revolution. The machines now made the socks so knitting the family ones was no longer necessary. The suffragettes pushed that women were not free until they didn't need to do this, so women took up knitting doilies as a way o showing they were no longer "oppressed." I am learning a lot about knitting history.
> Hoping the person for whom Heidi cares will be strong enough to withstand the surgery and healing necessary for her to function again. I will be thinking of her and praying all will go well for her.


If only it was our realtor showing the place. These are people and realtors who are strangers to the house and neighborhood.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> I thought it was wrong too , it feels like just a couple of years ago


There is another word Suttler, It is the tent and worker at the historical re-enactments that deals with clothing and gear used back in that time. Synonymous with Merchant and his goods. this is what I learned while doing Rev War and Civil War reenactments. I guess it is not commonly used except in that context. :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I agree.i know a woman who's a Spanish teacher in the local college. She had a homeschool student whose mom had taught her Latin for about 3 years. The girl excelled in Spanish and teacher said a lot of it was due to her Latin background.


Having worked in Human Resources, I worked with many employees who spoke limited English. I found words with Latin roots to get to the problems. Tense was an issue as to past, present or future, but thankfully many of the words are even the same (pension for example). I did plan on learning Spanish and may still do so.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I talked with two different vets at the clinic we usually take our dogs to and both highly recommended the clinic we will be going to; in fact, the one vet previously worked there when she first graduated vet school. And yes, their cost being higher relates to keeping the dog overnight (don't think anyone stays with the dogs though). Also, have had all our dogs neutered at the usual place and they've never made them wear cones post neutering surgery; just told to keep them less active for many days which is very difficult to do or at least has been in the past with our pups. This will be a somewhat new experience for us however reflecting on past vets and pets I do remember not having to leave our dogs overnight years and years ago (like when I was in my 20s). Times sure change things. 


budasha said:


> That's quite a price difference. If Gracie's operation is in the a.m., she should be okay late afternoon but you'll need to put a cone on to keep her from licking the incision. Maybe the extra cost at your vet's is to have someone watch her overnight. I'm just guessing though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I started a wool vest early last year using just leftovers of 100% wool. Have set aside as I save scraps and will eventually finish and felt it. It's definitely going to be a one of a kind vest!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I just weighed some little balls of leftovers this morning to see if enough for another pair of mitts. I'm on the 4th pair since I've finished the Christmas knitting. I want to get several pair done before the yarn comes for my sweater, I'd like to have it done to take on my trip so will start right away.
> I have lots of little balls I'd like to use up, I may try to group them & do some striped of helix hats


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I talked with two different vets at the clinic we usually take our dogs to and both highly recommended the clinic we will be going to; in fact, the one vet previously worked there when she first graduated vet school. And yes, their cost being higher relates to keeping the dog overnight (don't think anyone stays with the dogs though). Also, have had all our dogs neutered at the usual place and they've never made them wear cones post neutering surgery; just told to keep them less active for many days which is very difficult to do or at least has been in the past with our pups. This will be a somewhat new experience for us however reflecting on past vets and pets I do remember not having to leave our dogs overnight years and years ago (like when I was in my 20s). Times sure change things.


Just be sure that your vet sends you home with some pain medication for your Gracie. Remember, this is major surgery and very painful without some Remidyl or some other type of pain med.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so agree. We haven't put our home on the market yet however when calculating how much we could sell our home for realtor DD did the calculating as listing our home as needing LOTS of repair and also our property is coded as commercial. If/when we do put it on the market it will definitely be an "as is" sale.....of course if we win that futuristic huge lottery we will just buy up all the surround property and fix up our house and stay put...LOLOLOL!


darowil said:


> What a pain. Unreasonable expectations don't help. What do they expect when buying an older place? Need to look at a new place or bring it up to code themselves.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Um.....perhaps the same reason knife has a "k"....seriously, it may have something to do with the word origin.


darowil said:


> Why does subtle have a b in it?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous sweater....bet you could easily make it too! Very thoughtful of DS & DIL. Love your Mickey Mouse Quilt.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally remember to take photos.
> The sweater DS & DIL gave me for Christmas, itÃ¢ÂÂs got a plush minky lining
> Quilt I finished last week, I'm not sure why it looks so wrinkly in the photo


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is isn't it. Here I am 66 and lately having great difficulty walking. Of course, between weight gain (don't even want to go there) and crazy weather temps it is expected. Life goes on and I keep reminding myself others have so much bigger issues and to be thankful.


darowil said:


> 93 and still dancing well? That is amazing


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's the sock pattern (toe-up) I got for free and am trying. The toe is done quite different from anything I've seen before (of course I haven't done too many pairs of socks either). Just thought I'd post it for others to maybe try. I'm doing it on DPNs.


darowil said:


> Just before Christmas I commented on having 11 active projects- I have set myself the goal of finishing 10 them before I start anything else (one blanket for G I will allow extra time for) and aiming at end of January to achieve this. On track to do so as well. Have just decided that in fact I will work on other started projects until end of January. 1st February I will start a new project (well I can start my vanilla socks that go with me as I don't have really easy socks on the go I think. I will check before starting a new pair though).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And Tim is such an inspiration to those he touches as are his mom, grandma & grandpa.


jheiens said:


> Speaking from our own circumstances, I can only say that we are so fortunate to continue to watch Tim continue to mature into the man God intends for him to become. When he was born nearly 21 years ago, the DR in the NICU told us that given the length of time from the loss of heart beat to delivery and resuscitation ( right at 45 minutes), he would be a vegetable, if he lived at all, due to the brain damage. The specialists at Cleveland Clinic showed us the MRIs of his brain and explained the circumstances his pre-term birth helped to create. He had 5-6 tiny holes in the lower, rear section of his brain--similar to pinholes in an X-ray film. There is also a space of some sort between the 2 hemispheres of his brain. Because of the traumas his brain endured, Tim has quadriplegic cerebral palsy. The kind and gentle attributes of his personality are a big part of this sweet, loving young man. The autism spectrum diagnosis, which he received at the age of 7 years, gives him an atypical perception of life and pleasure but certainly does not place any limits on his length of life or his enjoyment of it. He is remarkably healthy and active both physically and mentally, requiring only a moderate dosage 3X daily for the spasticity. We have attended both his junior and senior proms. In his junior year in our public school district, he was elected ''prom king'' by his classmates as their way of recognizing his acceptance by his peers.
> 
> He is somewhat aware that he is not ''typical'', but then, which of us who might claim to be ''normal'' would truly want to be like every other person? Tim is gentle, wise, witty and perceptive. His wit is facile and gently shared, often times catching those around him totally by surprise.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

angelam said:


> Some interesting patterns there, I've bookmarked it.


M-E also bookmarked it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Kathy.....that does give me some extra confidence in the clinic.


gottastch said:


> If it helps, Gwen, the vet I used to work for never kept dog sprays overnight. All were to be at the clinic by 9:00 a.m. on surgery day, surgeries were done from 9:00 a.m.-Noon and recovery took place from Noon-4:00 p.m. All the dogs were always fully up and ready to go home after 4:00. I'm glad you found a lower price clinic and I'm sure all will be well ????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I talked with two different vets at the clinic we usually take our dogs to and both highly recommended the clinic we will be going to; in fact, the one vet previously worked there when she first graduated vet school. And yes, their cost being higher relates to keeping the dog overnight (don't think anyone stays with the dogs though). Also, have had all our dogs neutered at the usual place and they've never made them wear cones post neutering surgery; just told to keep them less active for many days which is very difficult to do or at least has been in the past with our pups. This will be a somewhat new experience for us however reflecting on past vets and pets I do remember not having to leave our dogs overnight years and years ago (like when I was in my 20s). Times sure change things.


Janie did not have a cone; she was running around a bit last night as well but I figure she knows her own limits and if something hurts her, she won't do it. The other cats are older and less playful, of course (and we don't know how Ahab would have acted had he been here with her), but over the years I've never had one have any complications just letting them act on their own for the recovery. If possible, you could give Gracie a "room of her own" for a little while at first and let her come out as she feels up to it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I need to print that up and post it on/in my yarn room.....perhaps sit in there myself and meditate on what my yarn wants to become!


darowil said:


> I know that sometimes yarn just don't want to become something and other times it sits up tells you what it is to be.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you for link. Printed it outvas i like to knit hats for Iresha and this will use up scrap yarns and be is grab and go project.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Ok, time to put on unning shoes to g through this over scheduled day. But it ends with movie about Mary Poppins should be fun.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I much preferred the Latin mass , they still do one at the old Priory not far from me , I sometimes go with my niece , always wanted to be an Altar boy had a right tantrum when I was about 7 and mother said I wasnt allowed because it was only boys , I could swing the incense much better than they could , At the Cathedral were I go now they allow girls but they dont use the lovely robes any more , just something that looks like old monk habits ,not to my taste


I preferred it too. The first time my brother got to do the incense he put a bit too much in and swung it like mad. Several of the congregants began coughing and the first 3 rows of the church disappeared in a grey cloud., but he had waited years for his turn, however.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That looks WONDERFUL! I love the pattern and how the colors work together and of course your skills are excellent! 
Will you keep these or are they for someone else? I haven't worn mittens since I was a child but perhaps I'll try making a pair.I could always donate them to some group here.


tami_ohio said:


> I have most of the first mitten finished. I still need to do the thumb.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You will certainly have a full day Joy! Maybe take some knitting with you to work on between doctor appointments?After all, knitting does relax you!


sassafras123 said:


> Tami, good job!
> 
> Maya and i walked 50 min. Then i did circuits twice. Changed out calendars and realized i over scheduled tomorrow. Surgeon 10:45 dermatologist (to check for skin cancer on face) at 11:30, movie at 3:30 and there was knitting but no way can i fit that in.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me Jeanette. Prayers that something will come through soon.


thewren said:


> I'm so sorry Jeanette - I was hoping this would go through - hopefully third time is the charm. --- sam


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> Another option is to use excess fat as the implant rather than using silicone pouches. Different decisions for all. Breast reductions happen more than you may know...they aren't as obvious as the enlargements.


I know many with reduction surgery. It has been talked about freely. They are perplexed as to why anyone would want to carry around extra. They all had back problems also from the weight. I think it is becoming a more frequent surgery for health issues. I don't know if insurance pays or not. I know someone who is contemplating reduction, she wants to finish nurturing her family first.(expecting 3rd child anytime.)


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I remember back in the day when no conversations were had and knowledge was hidden. Everything was a secret.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

THANK YOU Bonnie for posting this site! I found myself downloading so many of the patterns I finally stopped and just bookmarked it! 
Wonderful projects here!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Since we were talking about using up scraps, came across this.
> 
> https://intheloopknitting.com/scrap-accessories-knitting-patterns/


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is excellent! Thanks Rookie!- did three years of Latin at High School, and used to attend Latin Mass with my first lot of flat mates in Dunedin, because I enjoyed hearing the language in use- Was quite fascinated by the incense swinging, the robed Altar Boys and so on, very very different from the little tiny Anglican Maori Churches around Rotorua, that Mum and I used to go to.


Does anyone teach Latin anymore?
Someone mentioned someplace adding handwriting to curriculum someplace, yesterday. I don't remember details real well. 
The state of Maine and other places have removed handwriting (cursive) from all curriculum, now. I think it is a shame as I still have wonderful letters in beautiful cursive from my Grandfather. My mother also had wonderful penmanship. I can write well also, but seldom have opportunity, now that the computer is used so frequently. No Latin taught around here either.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> A fellow I went to school with had the laundromat in town & stray cats kept sitting on the doorstep trying to get in, one night he went to leave & kicked the "cat" in the ass, he got a rude awakening ????????????


 :sm04: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good for you! Glad it all worked out well.


Maatje said:


> Yes it is! My insurance tried to deny my prosthesis after mastectomy. I said no way and fought for it. They apologized and approved it. I was so irate as everything I needed done was a big hassle with the insurance people. Having them deny my prosthetic was the last straw.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending up prayers for Katie.


thewren said:


> Katie - the lady that Heidi takes care of fell tonight and broke her hip in three places. she is in traction and will be operated on in the morning. would appreciate any and all prayers for her behalf. thank you. --- sam


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> I much preferred the Latin mass , they still do one at the old Priory not far from me , I sometimes go with my niece , always wanted to be an Altar boy had a right tantrum when I was about 7 and mother said I wasnt allowed because it was only boys , I could swing the incense much better than they could , At the Cathedral were I go now they allow girls but they dont use the lovely robes any more , just something that looks like old monk habits ,not to my taste


I'm sorry that we grew up in those times. I always wanted to be a Boy scout as they had more fun, and My Mother,Father and brother were invested in Boy Scouts. I think that they were afraid girls would show up better than the boys. Which turned out to be very true in many instances. Males can be somewhat awkward and backwards growing up.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, oh dear, that doesnt sound good for person Heidi cares for.
> 
> Margaret, thank you for posting both celcius and farenheit temps. Also, i agree i usually have at least twoprojects going one easy one and one needing more attention.


Same here in all my outlets.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What is NCEA?



Lurker 2 said:


> Just a by the way, apparently in a recent exam set for NCEA here- forgotten which subject, the students had terrible difficulty with the word _ trivial_ hardly anyone had any inkling as to what it mean't. I did find that rather startling.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto from me Jeanette. Prayers that something will come through soon.


Thank you. I'm not cursing like I was.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I know many with reduction surgery. It has been talked about freely. They are perplexed as to why anyone would want to carry around extra. They all had back problems also from the weight. I think it is becoming a more frequent surgery for health issues. I don't know if insurance pays or not. I know someone who is contemplating reduction, she wants to finish nurturing her family first.(expecting 3rd child anytime.)


Yes, many insurance companies will cover it based on "medically necessary" documentation from doctors. It may get denied and then approved on appeal...insurance companies are like that. My sister was able to get hers under insurance due to the toll it was taking on her back.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nicely done!


Bonnie7591 said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stashbusting-helix-hats
> 
> They are Knit with 3 different colors at a time, just join a new color when one little ball runs out. Amazing how they look quite nice when done


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> Startling is right! I heard a short podcast yesterday on how our younger generation is seemingly losing proper communication skills. I think some of what he said is true. The podcaster cited an overheard conversation between 2 younger women which consisted mainly of 'and you know'and 'like'. I'm pretty sure we have visited this subject before, but one of the problems probably lies in lack of teaching actual grammar in the schools. I would certainly advocate bringing Latin back as a required subject. Yes, a hard subject, but hard work never hurt anyone.


They used to teach Civics, and responsibilities of citizenship as most of us or our families were immigrants. 
Now some schools(teachers) teach independence from family, disrespect, separation, and "Rights". No wonder our country is in a mess.
One of my kids came home one day reporting that "they could be emancipated and sue their parents" if they wanted to. It confused my kids.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely will be sure to get pain meds for my furbaby. Thanks for the reminder. EDIT: just called and the clinic does NOT send home pain meds (to my surprise) and said she should be fine BUT to feel free to contact her regular vet and request some if I feel it is necessary. I will be calling her vet in just a few minutes. Again, thanks for bringing this up.


flyty1n said:


> Just be sure that your vet sends you home with some pain medication for your Gracie. Remember, this is major surgery and very painful without some Remidyl or some other type of pain med.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a good suggestion about giving Gracie her own room. I also just spoke to the clinic where she will have the surgery again and they said if I request a pain perscription for Gracie they will write one so I can get it filled.


Sorlenna said:


> Janie did not have a cone; she was running around a bit last night as well but I figure she knows her own limits and if something hurts her, she won't do it. The other cats are older and less playful, of course (and we don't know how Ahab would have acted had he been here with her), but over the years I've never had one have any complications just letting them act on their own for the recovery. If possible, you could give Gracie a "room of her own" for a little while at first and let her come out as she feels up to it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm off to knit for awhile. Boy we sure have been a chatty bunch this week! Looks like a good start to a new year. TTYL


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> Startling is right! I heard a short podcast yesterday on how our younger generation is seemingly losing proper communication skills. I think some of what he said is true. The podcaster cited an overheard conversation between 2 younger women which consisted mainly of 'and you know'and 'like'. I'm pretty sure we have visited this subject before, but one of the problems probably lies in lack of teaching actual grammar in the schools. I would certainly advocate bringing Latin back as a required subject. Yes, a hard subject, but hard work never hurt anyone.


It seems like society has tried to make most feel Hard work is not necessary (entitlement?) Those that work hard usually have a measure of success, even if they don't become famous.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, i do have grab and go knitting bag! But i have gone stark starring mad! ONE doctor appt for NEXT Tuesday, other or NEXT Thursday!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> Maatje said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> I so agree. We haven't put our home on the market yet however when calculating how much we could sell our home for realtor DD did the calculating as listing our home as needing LOTS of repair and also our property is coded as commercial. If/when we do put it on the market it will definitely be an "as is" sale.....of course if we win that futuristic huge lottery we will just buy up all the surround property and fix up our house and stay put...LOLOLOL!


Like your attitude! . . .I will never win as I don't play, , , they say you have to play to win. . . No fair. . .LOL


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> Not good. Prayers for healing.


Praying for this dear lady also.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, oh dear, that doesnt sound good for person Heidi cares for.
> 
> Margaret, thank you for posting both celcius and farenheit temps. Also, i agree i usually have at least twoprojects going one easy one and one needing more attention.


I thank you also as I have no chart and can't translate quickly what temps we are talking about. It is very helpful!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I thank you also as I have no chart and can't translate quickly what temps we are talking about. It is very helpful!


A little trick I learned about Celsius and Fahrenheit is if it is Celsius you double the number and add 30 and you will get close to fahrenheit, temperature.
e.g. 20C plus 20 plus 30 equals 70F or close to it. My lounge this morning is showing on gauge as 25C and 78F.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> A little trick I learned about Celsius and Fahrenheit is if it is Celsius you double the number and add 30 and you will get close to fahrenheit, temperature.
> e.g. 20C plus 20 plus 30 equals 70F or close to it. My lounge this morning is showing on gauge as 25C and 78F.


thanks.

that is also how I got over thunder 
& lightening fear. Count the seconds between and then do something. . .maybe multiply or add a number to know how far away the storm is. I always thought that they were on top of me and would panic.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> A little trick I learned about Celsius and Fahrenheit is if it is Celsius you double the number and add 30 and you will get close to fahrenheit, temperature.
> e.g. 20C plus 20 plus 30 equals 70F or close to it. My lounge this morning is showing on gauge as 25C and 78F.[/quote
> 
> I love this trick. And you can convert pounds to kilos by dividing by 2 and then subtracting 10%.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I've been awake since 4 am it's now 6.15 am, so am going to rest for an hour or so or at least try, lol!
> 
> My foot is feeling a little better, couldn Find parking at the walk-in clinic as there is construction of a new subway all along Eglington Ave in the City, terrible for businesses etc. Anyway I went into a drug store and talked to the pharmacist, she's given me some cream to relieve the itching and of course told me to go to my doctor. The redness has gone down considerably, the itching has gone so I'm feeling much better. I'll see next week how it is and go from there.


Hopefully it will be all upwards from here on!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you very much Julie for your lovely compliment , going to push myself this year to a try a few more different types of knitting , did start with trying double knitting but never got really going so thats on my list and I would also like to try mosaic knitting as well as some more intricate lace shawls , I was surprised at how many free patterns I've found once I started looking


That is great! I have passed on several techniques- not the right moment to extend my repertoire! Maybe one day?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Katie - the lady that Heidi takes care of fell tonight and broke her hip in three places. she is in traction and will be operated on in the morning. would appreciate any and all prayers for her behalf. thank you. --- sam


Oh no, I hope she is fine going through the operation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I much preferred the Latin mass , they still do one at the old Priory not far from me , I sometimes go with my niece , always wanted to be an Altar boy had a right tantrum when I was about 7 and mother said I wasnt allowed because it was only boys , I could swing the incense much better than they could , At the Cathedral were I go now they allow girls but they dont use the lovely robes any more , just something that looks like old monk habits ,not to my taste


I was not awfully thrilled when I realised the male bias!!!! I too had had aspirations!!!!
But there is something about the ritual!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stashbusting-helix-hats
> 
> They are Knit with 3 different colors at a time, just join a new color when one little ball runs out. Amazing how they look quite nice when done


It certainly would achieve the stash bust!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You are welcome! I have an electrician for a DH. There is always a pair around somewhere, though not always used.


I sure wish you were closer, I finally called an electrician to give me an estimate on everything that needs doing, and I have a few things that need done right away. Jennie plugged a heater in in the bathroom, I smelled electrical burning and checked my bedroom wall that is shared with the bathroom and my outlet was scorched and hot, so I yelled at her to unplug, it cooled down and is fine now, but not going to be using either outlet until fixed. I'm so glad that I was home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes! English is very rich and stems from so many different languages. I especially love listening to someone who is skilled in reading the very old English. Years ago I taught Beowulf to a group of students and we listened to parts of it read in the original language. Fascinating!


One of the best speakers of Old English I have encountered was a lecturer we had from Friesland!
Not sure what has happened to my texts with the very early poems.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I bought a postal scale (same thing but cheaper than if you buy it in the craft section, go figure).


That's a great option too. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stashbusting-helix-hats
> 
> They are Knit with 3 different colors at a time, just join a new color when one little ball runs out. Amazing how they look quite nice when done


Some great ones there, a cowl and socks that I'd like to do with leftovers. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I'm all caught up so I will get back to putting the christmas decorations away , its taking forever as I always decorate way to much , here is a chuckle for you all , I opened the loft up turned the light on , saw a black furry thing and couldnt back track quick enough , Husband popped his head up there and burst out laughing as he threw the dead creature at me , youngest sons old stuffed black monkey toy ????


 :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Jeannette, I am so sorry you are dealing with these house sale issues. I was listening to a market report this am after another big market drop. The speaker whom I usually respect said he thinks one important part of the market drops has to do with a slow down of the housing market. I think house sales often are a matter of finding the right buyer for the house. That person is out there; it’s just making the connection. Don’t lose hope.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've resisted commenting on breast implants but must jump in here for my own piece of mind. There are as many varied reasons as there are people for why some people get breast implants. My oldest nursed 5 children for over a year per child. She is a very small person and afterwards, it left her with very, very flat, droopy breasts which affected how _she_ felt about her body. She is far from being a shallow, "fake", show-off person. Have implants made her feel "whole" again and attractive both inside and out. I also had a former colleague that had breast reduction surgery because her natural breasts were so large they cause severe back pain. IMHO, it is best not to make assumed judgements of a person's character just because they've had cosmetic surgery of any kind be it breast augmentation/reduction, rhinoplasty (nose job), etc., etc., etc. That said, I do _not_ say this trying to be judgemental myself and do not know if the person previously mentioned was "fake" or not; it is not for me to judge _anyone_. I am just encouraging myself to be more accepting and compassionate towards others; my own self improvement movement. Happy New Year.


I had a reduction several years ago, I was having so many issues with back problems, I've never regretted that surgery, the only surgery I've ever had.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Why do doubt and debt have a b in them? English is a terrible mess. LOL


It would seem in both cases to be a result of having originated in Latin.

Not a mess, it's richness!!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Some great ones there, a cowl and socks that I'd like to do with leftovers. :sm24:


You can use up a lot of small balls using the helix pattern. I have used five small balls at a time to make hats. If you keep them untangled it is a lot of fun and you end up an interesting project.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Startling is right! I heard a short podcast yesterday on how our younger generation is seemingly losing proper communication skills. I think some of what he said is true. The podcaster cited an overheard conversation between 2 younger women which consisted mainly of 'and you know'and 'like'. I'm pretty sure we have visited this subject before, but one of the problems probably lies in lack of teaching actual grammar in the schools. I would certainly advocate bringing Latin back as a required subject. Yes, a hard subject, but hard work never hurt anyone.


There could be a case, too for a bit of Greek- certainly if heading into medicine.
Texting has, I suspect a lot to answer for in the deterioration of spelling and grammar.
I have a few enthusiastic texters around, that I have the utmost difficulty de-coding!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> There could be a case, too for a bit of Greek- certainly if heading into medicine.
> Texting has, I suspect a lot to answer for in the deterioration of spelling and grammar.
> I have a few enthusiastic texters around, that I have the utmost difficulty de-coding!


And for my middle son who is dyslexic it has been a real bonus as the predicted text usually helps him , must admit I'm not a fan of all the letters that are supposed to mean something , but have seen posts of some hilarious responses when people guess what they mean and guess wrong


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Um.....perhaps the same reason knife has a "k"....seriously, it may have something to do with the word origin.


That one is a little more obscure- I had thought from the French _canif_ but there is also
Late Old English cnīf, from Old Norse knífr, of Germanic origin.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It would seem in both cases to be a result of having originated in Latin.
> 
> Not a mess, it's richness!!!


But when I'm teaching, sometimes it seems quite a mess and I feel for the students. :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Does anyone teach Latin anymore?
> Someone mentioned someplace adding handwriting to curriculum someplace, yesterday. I don't remember details real well.
> The state of Maine and other places have removed handwriting (cursive) from all curriculum, now. I think it is a shame as I still have wonderful letters in beautiful cursive from my Grandfather. My mother also had wonderful penmanship. I can write well also, but seldom have opportunity, now that the computer is used so frequently. No Latin taught around here either.


Very few schools teach it now, here.
I agree about the non teaching of cursive- it seems typing is more important now- but what if technology crashes?
Sad to think of children being unable to read manuscripts, historical writings, etc.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What is NCEA?


National Certificate of Educational Achievement (not 100% sure, but I think that is it!).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I sure wish you were closer, I finally called an electrician to give me an estimate on everything that needs doing, and I have a few things that need done right away. Jennie plugged a heater in in the bathroom, I smelled electrical burning and checked my bedroom wall that is shared with the bathroom and my outlet was scorched and hot, so I yelled at her to unplug, it cooled down and is fine now, but not going to be using either outlet until fixed. I'm so glad that I was home.


I wonder why? Any idea was it the heater, or the outlet that failed?
Very glad you were there!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And for my middle son who is dyslexic it has been a real bonus as the predicted text usually helps him , must admit I'm not a fan of all the letters that are supposed to mean something , but have seen posts of some hilarious responses when people guess what they mean and guess wrong


Mmmm- I am not dyslexic, or more accurately only slightly dyslexic, but I do like the predictive text on my phone. Only snag is I really must remember to put on my reading glasses first.
Sometimes the mistakes I've made have been worthy of a Mrs Malaprop!

One person in particular has a really odd idea of language. I have spent far too long at times trying to figure out what on earth she could be meaning.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I sure wish you were closer, I finally called an electrician to give me an estimate on everything that needs doing, and I have a few things that need done right away. Jennie plugged a heater in in the bathroom, I smelled electrical burning and checked my bedroom wall that is shared with the bathroom and my outlet was scorched and hot, so I yelled at her to unplug, it cooled down and is fine now, but not going to be using either outlet until fixed. I'm so glad that I was home.


In the UK we're not allowed to have electrical sockets in a bathroom except for shavers/toothbrushes, to avoid burns like this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> But when I'm teaching, sometimes it seems quite a mess and I feel for the students. :sm23:


Do you have a lot of English as a second Language students, perhaps?

I know with the very large numbers of immigrants we now have from some quite obscure parts of the world, we definitely have a melting pot effect.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> In the UK we're not allowed to have electrical sockets in a bathroom except for shavers/toothbrushes, to avoid burns like this.


Same here! That is why so many end up with those lamps that are also heaters.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

checkl out these socks. --- sam

http://www.novitaknits.com/fi/fi/neuleohjeet/naisen-pihlaja-neulesukat-novita-nordic-wool-ja-nalle?utm_campaign=unspecified&utm_content=unspecified&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Does anyone teach Latin anymore?
> Someone mentioned someplace adding handwriting to curriculum someplace, yesterday. I don't remember details real well.
> The state of Maine and other places have removed handwriting (cursive) from all curriculum, now. I think it is a shame as I still have wonderful letters in beautiful cursive from my Grandfather. My mother also had wonderful penmanship. I can write well also, but seldom have opportunity, now that the computer is used so frequently. No Latin taught around here either.


Yep they do! All classical schools do. As well as cursive! There are over 200 classical schools established in the USA. Also many in other countries. Plus homeschoolers following the classical method are also teaching Latin. If they don't know how they get online instruction. There are also on line instructors. And there are also public schools who are teaching Latin again. The biggest problem seems to be to get qualified teachers as the need is growing. So yes, there is somewhat of a resurgence...will it ever become mandatory again for graduation? Who knows......


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder why? Any idea was it the heater, or the outlet that failed?
> Very glad you were there!


It may have been the old wiring not able to take the load of a heater as they cycle on & off to temp. You should always have ground fault outlets around where water is used (bathroom & Kitchen) Do you have to upgrade to newer standards? NO! Is it a good idea to update to newer standards? YES, Definitely. We use a lot more power than we used to. Appliances and cycling on and off affects how much power is drawn at one time.In the old Victorian house everything mostly worked fine until I tried plugging in a vacuum. Then fuses started blowing like crazy whatever outlet I used. The house was then upgraded to circuit breakers, and more lines were added to accommodate. This did not solve all the problems;but the congregation did not want to put any resources into the parsonage, the 35 years we were there. No paint, no fix of almost any kind and some of the wall paper(living room) had been on or partially on for 50 years. We personally fixed several rooms out of our pocket as it was lead paint and totally drab or mismatched. Many thought it good enough for the pastor as he and his family were doing a lot out of the goodness of their heart, as they were "supposed to do". We had to economize more than anyone else in our congregation. When we left they re-did the interior, to look more modern and get rid of the illegal lead paint. I am not complaining, just letting you know what happens when someplace is allowed to run down.


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

very nice quilt


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> It may have been the old wiring not able to take the load of a heater as they cycle on & off to temp. You should always have ground fault outlets around where water is used (bathroom & Kitchen) Do you have to upgrade to newer standards? NO! Is it a good idea to update to newer standards? YES, Definitely. We use a lot more power than we used to. Appliances and cycling on and off affects how much power is drawn at one time.In the old Victorian house everything mostly worked fine until I tried plugging in a vacuum. Then fuses started blowing like crazy whatever outlet I used. The house was then upgraded to circuit breakers, and more lines were added to accommodate. This did not solve all the problems;but the congregation did not want to put any resources into the parsonage, the 35 years we were there. No paint, no fix of almost any kind and some of the wall paper(living room) had been on or partially on for 50 years. We personally fixed several rooms out of our pocket as it was lead paint and totally drab or mismatched. Many thought it good enough for the pastor as he and his family were doing a lot out of the goodness of their heart, as they were "supposed to do". We had to economize more than anyone else in our congregation. When we left they re-did the interior, to look more modern and get rid of the illegal lead paint. I am not complaining, just letting you know what happens when someplace is allowed to run down.


Any outlet, here, that is within reach of water, is illegal.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she is ten days away from being 100. she is in good health and we are looking for a complete recovery. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> That does not sound good, Sam- how old is she?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> A little trick I learned about Celsius and Fahrenheit is if it is Celsius you double the number and add 30 and you will get close to fahrenheit, temperature.
> e.g. 20C plus 20 plus 30 equals 70F or close to it. My lounge this morning is showing on gauge as 25C and 78F.


That's how my sister told me to do it!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I sure wish you were closer, I finally called an electrician to give me an estimate on everything that needs doing, and I have a few things that need done right away. Jennie plugged a heater in in the bathroom, I smelled electrical burning and checked my bedroom wall that is shared with the bathroom and my outlet was scorched and hot, so I yelled at her to unplug, it cooled down and is fine now, but not going to be using either outlet until fixed. I'm so glad that I was home.


That is definitely not good! And btw have you ever had that heart to heart talk with her?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what happens to the new house if this one is not sold when it is finished? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I appreciate it, Sam. I've calmed down some, but still anxious,


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> One of the best speakers of Old English I have encountered was a lecturer we had from Friesland!
> Not sure what has happened to my texts with the very early poems.


I don't doubt it as Fries is one of the older languages from which English derives. Also, it's interesting to me how the Friesian language today is close to English. They might be a Dutch province but they definitely have their own language. And never ever say that Friesian is another dialect. They will chop your head off! ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There could be a case, too for a bit of Greek- certainly if heading into medicine.
> Texting has, I suspect a lot to answer for in the deterioration of spelling and grammar.
> I have a few enthusiastic texters around, that I have the utmost difficulty de-coding!


Agreed all the way around!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> In the UK we're not allowed to have electrical sockets in a bathroom except for shavers/toothbrushes, to avoid burns like this.


Seriously? What about hairblowers or curling irons? Where do you do that?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> she is ten days away from being 100. she is in good health and we are looking for a complete recovery. --- sam


Wow not an age where you want to be repairing a broken hip! But good she's in good health.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it shows how much they read. I always thought reading increased one's vocabulary faster than anything else. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just a by the way, apparently in a recent exam set for NCEA here- forgotten which subject, the students had terrible difficulty with the word _ trivial_ hardly anyone had any inkling as to what it mean't. I did find that rather startling.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Fan said:
> 
> 
> > A little trick I learned about Celsius and Fahrenheit is if it is Celsius you double the number and add 30 and you will get close to fahrenheit, temperature.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> she is ten days away from being 100. she is in good health and we are looking for a complete recovery. --- sam


My word! she is doing well!
In the Commonwealth, reaching 100 qualifies one for a card from the Queen.
Hopefully her good health will be enough to get her through!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I don't doubt it as Fries is one of the older languages from which English derives. Also, it's interesting to me how the Friesian language today is close to English. They might be a Dutch province but they definitely have their own language. And never ever say that Friesian is another dialect. They will chop your head off! ????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: He was one of the best lecturers I have ever had- fascinating breadth of knowledge!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Agreed all the way around!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it shows how much they read. I always thought reading increased one's vocabulary faster than anything else. --- sam


Sadly for so many reading is just about a lost art.
Finger dexterity probably greater than it was once! but only for the very limited use on a keyboard!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Seriously? What about hairblowers or curling irons? Where do you do that?


Definitely serious. We use hairdryers etc in the bedroom or anywhere other than the bathroom.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, you are such a tease. Followed link and drooled over red bird socks but of course cant buy cause i dont speak the language!

Maya and i walked an hour, 46F 8.8C, sunny, no wind so only needed fleece vest over tshirt. Hoping to work up to 2 hours before hiking season so i know i can hike again!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks gwen - I think I can do that. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the sock pattern (toe-up) I got for free and am trying. The toe is done quite different from anything I've seen before (of course I haven't done too many pairs of socks either). Just thought I'd post it for others to maybe try. I'm doing it on DPNs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cent - faren https://www.bing.com/search?q=c+to+f&src=IE-TopResult&FORM=IETR02&conversationid=&pc=EUPP_



Pearls Girls said:


> I thank you also as I have no chart and can't translate quickly what temps we are talking about. It is very helpful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I know many with reduction surgery. It has been talked about freely. They are perplexed as to why anyone would want to carry around extra. They all had back problems also from the weight. I think it is becoming a more frequent surgery for health issues. I don't know if insurance pays or not. I know someone who is contemplating reduction, she wants to finish nurturing her family first.(expecting 3rd child anytime.)


My insurance paid for mine as it was determined medical not cosmetic.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jinx said:


> You can use up a lot of small balls using the helix pattern. I have used five small balls at a time to make hats. If you keep them untangled it is a lot of fun and you end up an interesting project.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder why? Any idea was it the heater, or the outlet that failed?
> Very glad you were there!


No, it was the outlet lower on the wall, on the bedroom side, I think that either there is a break in the line between the GFI (ground fault interrupter)outlet in the bathroom and the one in the bedroom, or the outlet in the bedroom just needs replacing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> In the UK we're not allowed to have electrical sockets in a bathroom except for shavers/toothbrushes, to avoid burns like this.


The one in the bathroom is a ground fault interrupter that automatically switches of if wet or tripped for any reason, they are made for "wet" rooms like baths and kitchens. The GFI outlet is fine and undamaged and never got hot.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my grandchildren find it difficult to read cursive. and they can not carry on a decent conversation unless they are texting. I'm hoping for a technological breakdown so everyone sees the importance to seeing how important it is to be able to do it 'the old fashioned way'. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Very few schools teach it now, here.
> I agree about the non teaching of cursive- it seems typing is more important now- but what if technology crashes?
> Sad to think of children being unable to read manuscripts, historical writings, etc.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Seriously? What about hairblowers or curling irons? Where do you do that?


Anywhere but in the bathroom!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> It may have been the old wiring not able to take the load of a heater as they cycle on & off to temp. You should always have ground fault outlets around where water is used (bathroom & Kitchen) Do you have to upgrade to newer standards? NO! Is it a good idea to update to newer standards? YES, Definitely. We use a lot more power than we used to. Appliances and cycling on and off affects how much power is drawn at one time.In the old Victorian house everything mostly worked fine until I tried plugging in a vacuum. Then fuses started blowing like crazy whatever outlet I used. The house was then upgraded to circuit breakers, and more lines were added to accommodate. This did not solve all the problems;but the congregation did not want to put any resources into the parsonage, the 35 years we were there. No paint, no fix of almost any kind and some of the wall paper(living room) had been on or partially on for 50 years. We personally fixed several rooms out of our pocket as it was lead paint and totally drab or mismatched. Many thought it good enough for the pastor as he and his family were doing a lot out of the goodness of their heart, as they were "supposed to do". We had to economize more than anyone else in our congregation. When we left they re-did the interior, to look more modern and get rid of the illegal lead paint. I am not complaining, just letting you know what happens when someplace is allowed to run down.


Yes, I had a feeling that the outlets wouldn't be happy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> she is ten days away from being 100. she is in good health and we are looking for a complete recovery. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome Nonasdada - we are so glad you stopped by to share a cuppa. we hope you had a good time and will return whenever you are online. we love having new people join us. there will always be an empty chair with your name on it and someone pouring hot tea while you get settled. these overstuffed chairs are so comfy. be sure to bring your knitting to share. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Nonasdada said:


> very nice quilt


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad you were home and smelled it burning! That could have been a catastrophe!


Poledra65 said:


> I sure wish you were closer, I finally called an electrician to give me an estimate on everything that needs doing, and I have a few things that need done right away. Jennie plugged a heater in in the bathroom, I smelled electrical burning and checked my bedroom wall that is shared with the bathroom and my outlet was scorched and hot, so I yelled at her to unplug, it cooled down and is fine now, but not going to be using either outlet until fixed. I'm so glad that I was home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> That is definitely not good! And btw have you ever had that heart to heart talk with her?


I haven't taken time to deal with that perse, but she did get her license today, and insurance, is just waiting on the title from her sister so that she can get it transferred over and registered. I think she realizes her days are numbered, she got snippy with David and he told her it's his house if he wants to do whatever it is, that he will. lol 
And you don't want to know the language I used last night when she said I was "overreacting", language I don't often use and only in extreme provocation. I think she'll be moving as soon as she can, she's finding herself being less and less accommodated and we aren't terribly polite at this point.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> what happens to the new house if this one is not sold when it is finished? --- sam


We're on the hook for both of them until this one sells.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Seriously? What about hairblowers or curling irons? Where do you do that?


Do the have different plugs or Voltage?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well at 7pm the temperature should have been going down- not back up. 39.6 (103) at 7pm, reached around 108 here today. But parts of the state did get close to the 120 I mentioned as a possibility last night. Tomorrow only 31 (87) and then none higher than 31 for the next week (well currently).
> 
> Cathy still looking at 43 (109). But nice and cool there currently. Only 22 the next day-which is cooler than we are expected to get to over the next week. Not sure whether that might make a shocker like tomorrow is set to be even worse.


 :sm06:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Excellent knews and prayers for that complete recovery.


thewren said:


> she is ten days away from being 100. she is in good health and we are looking for a complete recovery. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sadly for so many reading is just about a lost art.
> Finger dexterity probably greater than it was once! but only for the very limited use on a keyboard!


I sure hope not. We do a lot of reading with the kids and grandkids.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> No- I know you don't like two at a time. By all means do two. But I was suggesting you do a planned one and then one you want to design. But I think two would be good. One that you do reasonably close to pattern and one htat you can work on when your brain is more active and creative. But as someone who never only has one on the go I may be slightly biased. But I always have at least an easy and harder one on the go active (as well as my carry with me project). These 3 are not related to my starting one before i finish another (and I would never try to encourage someone to do this if they are not that way inclined) but the practicality of different types of work needed at different times-and this I often encourage people to do. There are times when a difficult piece is just not suitable to do and so having a mindless piece to work on is just sensible.


My chiropractor actually encourages me to have 2 going at once. One on smaller needles, and one on larger needles. Better for my grip, and shoulders, to switch between the 2 different sizes throughout the day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> checkl out these socks. --- sam
> 
> http://www.novitaknits.com/fi/fi/neuleohjeet/naisen-pihlaja-neulesukat-novita-nordic-wool-ja-nalle?utm_campaign=unspecified&utm_content=unspecified&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter


I love this site already got a load of patterns from there now I have a load more including these , christmas socks for next christmas


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam even the state mandated writing tests here now allow children to print rather than cursive. So sad; but just think if we live long enough we can become code breakers as secret messages can just be written in cursive and we will be the only ones able to read it! 
LOLOL! I remember always in lower elementary school getting a "C" in penmanship and I was forever practicing my cursive so I could hopefully write beautifully as my mother could do.


thewren said:


> my grandchildren find it difficult to read cursive. and they can not carry on a decent conversation unless they are texting. I'm hoping for a technological breakdown so everyone sees the importance to seeing how important it is to be able to do it 'the old fashioned way'. --- sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Looks great Tami , Im thinking they will be nice and warm too


Well, it went to the ???? pond. I either took the thumb gusset to high, or the fingers to short. I am now back to what the photo looks like, and ready to start the thumb again!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, you are such a tease. Followed link and drooled over red bird socks but of course cant buy cause i dont speak the language!
> 
> Maya and i walked an hour, 46F 8.8C, sunny, no wind so only needed fleece vest over tshirt. Hoping to work up to 2 hours before hiking season so i know i can hike again!


Go back Joy and look in the top left corner , click on the world shape and it will give you a list of languages including English , click on patterns and a whole host of beautiful free patterns will be there for you to drool over


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So glad you were home and smelled it burning! That could have been a catastrophe!


Yes, a fact that seems to finally have hit J this morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I love this site already got a load of patterns from there now I have a load more including these , christmas socks for next christmas


Those are awesome!!! The link won't let me in.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I tried opening the site Sam posted and it keeps saying site can't be reached. Those are great sock but Sonja you'd have done/written those on your own you are so talented!


Swedenme said:


> I love this site already got a load of patterns from there now I have a load more including these , christmas socks for next christmas


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Go back Joy and look in the top left corner , click on the world shape and it will give you a list of languages including English , click on patterns and a whole host of beautiful free patterns will be there for you to drool over


I finally got in, had to change the http to https, then found I'd already bookmarked it long ago. :sm04:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, it went to the ???? pond. I either took the thumb gusset to high, or the fingers to short. I am now back to what the photo looks like, and ready to start the thumb again!


Sorry to hear that , hopefully you will get it perfect this time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I tried opening the site Sam posted and it keeps saying site can't be reached. Those are great sock but Sonja you'd have done/written those on your own you are so talented!


Just type novitaknits into your search bar and it should come up , they have some lovely patterns


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I finally got in, had to change the http to https, then found I'd already bookmarked it long ago. :sm04:


Same here ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I'm all caught up so I will get back to putting the christmas decorations away , its taking forever as I always decorate way to much , here is a chuckle for you all , I opened the loft up turned the light on , saw a black furry thing and couldnt back track quick enough , Husband popped his head up there and burst out laughing as he threw the dead creature at me , youngest sons old stuffed black monkey toy ????


????????is your DH missing any teeth????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

It was a lovely 52f here today, I turned the heat down and opened all the windows to get some fresh air through, I think I'll shut them all now, it's getting chilly, down to 45f now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes they do. I considered having reconstruction done but decided against it, although the idea of taking excess fat from one are to another was enticing! Mainly because it's still surgery and since they took the lymph nodes out I didn't want to do something that would irritate the area and then cause lymphedema. A friend had it done and took weeks to recover. And she does struggle with swelling in her arm now. So a prosthesis for me. I've used both the knitted ones and the silicone ones and still prefer the silicone one. The latter is more adapted to the actual weight of a breast so doesn't feel lopsided. They do need to be replaced occasionally though. Sorry Sam, dont you love being on a site with mainly women?


It's good they've come up with some good options. When my mom had her mastectomy she had a bra with a "balloon" in it. It was awful, she always had it up under her chin????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I tried opening the site Sam posted and it keeps saying site can't be reached. Those are great sock but Sonja you'd have done/written those on your own you are so talented!


Thank you Gwen thats very kind of you to say , Ive just given myself a good talking to about writing things down , as I want to make myself a hat using the stitch I figured out about a month ago I was positive I'd written it down but couldnt find it luckily I remembered I had writtten it out in one of my posts


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Do the have different plugs or Voltage?


All electrical appliances have a standard 3 square pin plugs (don't ask me the voltage). You can have a socket to accommodate them anywhere in the house except the bathroom.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> All electrical appliances have a standard 3 square pin plugs (don't ask me the voltage). You can have a socket to accommodate them anywhere in the house except the bathroom.


Now that I think back to visiting my brother in a London, I dried my hair in the bedroom. No outlets at all in the tiny shower/bathroom.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whooohoo!!! I just found that Terry Pratchet's Going Postal is an Amazon Prime, so we know what I'm going to watch, it's one I've not seen yet. I have The Color of Magic and The Hogfather on dvd.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Now that I think back to visiting my brother in a London, I dried my hair in the bedroom. No outlets at all in the tiny shower/bathroom.


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> I preferred it too. The first time my brother got to do the incense he put a bit too much in and swung it like mad. Several of the congregants began coughing and the first 3 rows of the church disappeared in a grey cloud., but he had waited years for his turn, however.


That incense gives me an instant headache & watery eyes.
I've been to lots of Catholic weddings & funerals, no Latin here, thank goodness


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> THANK YOU Bonnie for posting this site! I found myself downloading so many of the patterns I finally stopped and just bookmarked it!
> Wonderful projects here!


????I'm glad people are finding it helpful. Others have shared so many good sources, it's my turn


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> You can use up a lot of small balls using the helix pattern. I have used five small balls at a time to make hats. If you keep them untangled it is a lot of fun and you end up an interesting project.


I did 3 of thrm a few years ago & now have another bunch of small balls so will do more soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Any outlet, here, that is within reach of water, is illegal.


Do you have 110 current like we do here or the ?220 like in Europe? We only have 220 outlets for the stove & dryer


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> she is ten days away from being 100. she is in good health and we are looking for a complete recovery. --- sam


Wow! That's a good long life, I hope she recovers but a broken hip at that age is bad news


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

angelam said:


> All electrical appliances have a standard 3 square pin plugs (don't ask me the voltage). You can have a socket to accommodate them anywhere in the house except the bathroom.


Here can have a 3 prong socket even in the bathroom, but it must be a special one anywhere there can be water, including in the bathroom and kitchen as well as outside both front and back of the home for the yard plug ins. Interestingly, the special sockets are so wired, in my home, such that if one goes out, as the one in the yard gets wet, it will trip the bathroom plug as well. This is a nuisance, but apparently how this home was built. I don't know if that is normal wiring or not, but just last year had the house electrically inspected and after some wiring changes, now meets the current electrical code here. I am so hoping that you can find out the requirements and have the home, even though it is older, meet that code so you have no more fuss when you put it on the market.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I don't doubt it as Fries is one of the older languages from which English derives. Also, it's interesting to me how the Friesian language today is close to English. They might be a Dutch province but they definitely have their own language. And never ever say that Friesian is another dialect. They will chop your head off! ????


I have heard of Fresian horses but didn't know there was a language or that it was Dutch


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you have a lot of English as a second Language students, perhaps?
> 
> I know with the very large numbers of immigrants we now have from some quite obscure parts of the world, we definitely have a melting pot effect.


Yes, I've worked with quite a few.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yep they do! All classical schools do. As well as cursive! There are over 200 classical schools established in the USA. Also many in other countries. Plus homeschoolers following the classical method are also teaching Latin. If they don't know how they get online instruction. There are also on line instructors. And there are also public schools who are teaching Latin again. The biggest problem seems to be to get qualified teachers as the need is growing. So yes, there is somewhat of a resurgence...will it ever become mandatory again for graduation? Who knows......


It wasn't mandatory for me; I wanted to study it because I planned originally to study veterinary medicine and thought it would be helpful for the biology/science courses I'd have in college.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So glad you were home and smelled it burning! That could have been a catastrophe!


For sure! Scary


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I love this site already got a load of patterns from there now I have a load more including these , christmas socks for next christmas


So pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam even the state mandated writing tests here now allow children to print rather than cursive. So sad; but just think if we live long enough we can become code breakers as secret messages can just be written in cursive and we will be the only ones able to read it!
> LOLOL! I remember always in lower elementary school getting a "C" in penmanship and I was forever practicing my cursive so I could hopefully write beautifully as my mother could do.


My family & friends give me static about my writing, it very legible but very small. When in school when assignments were given, teachers said write a 3 page essay but Bonnie write 1 page????????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KayeJo and Tami, thank you for the Christmas cards, just got them today, better late than never!
Cheers Fan xxoo.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Go back Joy and look in the top left corner , click on the world shape and it will give you a list of languages including English , click on patterns and a whole host of beautiful free patterns will be there for you to drool over


Thanks, I opened it but hadn't read it yet, now I've got it set to English for when I'm caught up here


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you have 110 current like we do here or the ?220 like in Europe? We only have 220 outlets for the stove & dryer


We have 230 to 240 volts, Bonnie- usually freaks out Americans!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have heard of Fresian horses but didn't know there was a language or that it was Dutch


It is actually an Island, Bonnie- one of a long string of Islands lying just off the coast of the Netherlands!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, I've worked with quite a few.


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have 230 to 240 volts, Bonnie- usually freaks out Americans!


When we were travelling more, we had a set of about 5 different adapters to convert the current.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> All electrical appliances have a standard 3 square pin plugs (don't ask me the voltage). You can have a socket to accommodate them anywhere in the house except the bathroom.


Those are the plug we have for the stove & dryer but everything else is 110 voltage. That's why we can have plugs in the bathrooms, usually with ground fault interrupters so the breaker will blow if we do anything stupid????

https://www.ricksteves.com/travel-tips/phones-tech/electric-adapters-converters


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> When we were travelling more, we had a set of about 5 different adapters to convert the current.


When I was in the UK and Europe in 2011, used only the NZ to British one, but then neither did I go through the States.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Joy with all due respect, there is a vast difference between your Tim, and those born with the challenges of Down's Syndrome.
> I do have a slight awareness of the issues they confront, through the work that my old friend Evelyn did, at the Hohepa Home, in Barrington, Christchurch.
> Bronwen and I visited regularly, between the years 1977 through till she started school full time in 1980.
> We got to know the children quite well in that time.
> ...


Seriously, did you truly think that I did think they were the the same thing? :sm07: :sm07: :sm07:

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Here can have a 3 prong socket even in the bathroom, but it must be a special one anywhere there can be water, including in the bathroom and kitchen as well as outside both front and back of the home for the yard plug ins. Interestingly, the special sockets are so wired, in my home, such that if one goes out, as the one in the yard gets wet, it will trip the bathroom plug as well. This is a nuisance, but apparently how this home was built. I don't know if that is normal wiring or not, but just last year had the house electrically inspected and after some wiring changes, now meets the current electrical code here. I am so hoping that you can find out the requirements and have the home, even though it is older, meet that code so you have no more fuss when you put it on the market.


Our bathroom plugs are also linked with our outside plugs so maybe a common way when they need GFI plugs. Mits a real pain when the breaker blows when we have the vehicles plugged in & then they won't start. Some you may not know, we have block heaters in our vehicles so they will be warm enough to start when it's really cold


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Seriously, did you truly think that I did think they were the the same thing? :sm07: :sm07: :sm07:
> 
> Ohio Joy


I still don't get why you said what you did Joy!

I had not mentioned your Tim anywhere.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> When I was in the UK and Europe in 2011, used only the NZ to British one, but then neither did I go through the States.


From the article Bonnie posted, the gadgets have dual power buttons now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> From the article Bonnie posted, the gadgets have dual power buttons now.


So I gather.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think Tim's success it due to the love and nurturing he receives from his family. --- sam


Your statement, Sam, is likely true. I remember a number of years ago there was a TV program here in the US in which one of the chief members of the cast was an adult Downs Syndrome man who played the late-teen son in the family. Not only was he a very capable actor, but he did it well and was a major part of the sit-com family. Sadly, I don't remember his name, but I do realize that he would not have become the man he was without the on-going nurturing of his family encouraging him to be more than others would have assumed that he was capable of being.

I do firmly believe that it not up to any of us to decide which of the rest of us has the right to live and grow to become the best human we can become. Tim is only one example of the possibilities available to any special needs human. We have a regular member of our take Flight lunch crowd who is confined to an electric wheel chair and does not speak distinctly. However, he has recorded at least 2 CDs using specifically developed electronic equipment to make each sound of his speech into usable sound pitch and duration in order for his recordings, of songs he wrote, to be clearly understood by listeners. His body is now twisted and dependent on others for daily living needs; but he is witty, socially comfortable, and fun to be around.

Ohio Joy

Ohio Joy


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Our bathroom plugs are also linked with our outside plugs so maybe a common way when they need GFI plugs. Mits a real pain when the breaker blows when we have the vehicles plugged in & then they won't start. Some you may not know, we have block heaters in our vehicles so they will be warm enough to start when it's really cold


Are they diesel vehicles? We have to plug our diesels in during the winter.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

One done!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I love this story. Our culture is so fixated on the smart and the beautiful. It's wonderful how God has abundantly blessed Tim and through him,you. And then us by sharing this young mans story.


Thank you, Maatje, for getting the general thought I intended from the specifics I shared about Tim. I appreciate your perception.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I believe you are thinking of Chris Burke on Life goes on. He is a talented actor and also was in several other movies. There was an actress on Call the midwives that has downs and she did an amazing job of acting. There were also actors with downs on Glee, Coronation Street and many other movies. Given a chance in a loving caring home many people with special needs can go far and become productive member of society.

quote=jheiens]Your statement, Sam, is likely true. I remember a number of years ago there was a TV program here in the US in which one of the chief members of the cast was an adult Downs Syndrome man who played the late-teen son in the family. Not only was he a very capable actor, but he did it well and was a major part of the sit-com family. Sadly, I don't remember his name, but I do realize that he would not have become the man he was without the on-going nurturing of his family encouraging him to be more than others would have assumed that he was capable of being.

I do firmly believe that it not up to any of us to decide which of the rest of us has the right to live and grow to become the best human we can become. Tim is only one example of the possibilities available to any special needs human. We have a regular member of our take Flight lunch crowd who is confined to an electric wheel chair and does not speak distinctly. However, he has recorded at least 2 CDs using specifically developed electronic equipment to make each sound of his speech into usable sound pitch and duration in order for his recordings, of songs he wrote, to be clearly understood by listeners. His body is now twisted and dependent on others for daily living needs; but he is witty, socially comfortable, and fun to be around.

Ohio Joy

Ohio Joy[/quote]


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> One done!


Good job.  It looks like the thumb is the perfect length compared to the finger length.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Your statement, Sam, is likely true. I remember a number of years ago there was a TV program here in the US in which one of the chief members of the cast was an adult Downs Syndrome man who played the late-teen son in the family. Not only was he a very capable actor, but he did it well and was a major part of the sit-com family. Sadly, I don't remember his name, but I do realize that he would not have become the man he was without the on-going nurturing of his family encouraging him to be more than others would have assumed that he was capable of being.
> 
> I do firmly believe that it not up to any of us to decide which of the rest of us has the right to live and grow to become the best human we can become. Tim is only one example of the possibilities available to any special needs human. We have a regular member of our take Flight lunch crowd who is confined to an electric wheel chair and does not speak distinctly. However, he has recorded at least 2 CDs using specifically developed electronic equipment to make each sound of his speech into usable sound pitch and duration in order for his recordings, of songs he wrote, to be clearly understood by listeners. His body is now twisted and dependent on others for daily living needs; but he is witty, socially comfortable, and fun to be around.
> 
> ...


I agree that "potential", like beauty, is in the eye of the beholder. You and Don, Tim's Mom and the rest of the "team" are to be commended for recognizing and facilitating his confidence to achieve all he has. I don't tire of hearing about him.

I think this is the actor you referenced.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Burke_(actor)


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Um.....perhaps the same reason knife has a "k"....seriously, it may have something to do with the word origin.


In Early and Middle English, knife and knight were pronounced k-nife and k-nicht. Similarly, words like what and other 'wh' words were spelled hwat and hwere, or hwy.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> One done!


Looks good and warm.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I bought a postal scale (same thing but cheaper than if you buy it in the craft section, go figure).


Aldi's quite often will have digital kitchen scales for about$10. That's where I got my second one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I'm all caught up so I will get back to putting the christmas decorations away , its taking forever as I always decorate way to much , here is a chuckle for you all , I opened the loft up turned the light on , saw a black furry thing and couldnt back track quick enough , Husband popped his head up there and burst out laughing as he threw the dead creature at me , youngest sons old stuffed black monkey toy ????


 :sm23: but can't blame you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Maatje said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sadly for so many reading is just about a lost art.
> Finger dexterity probably greater than it was once! but only for the very limited use on a keyboard!


Truth!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I haven't taken time to deal with that perse, but she did get her license today, and insurance, is just waiting on the title from her sister so that she can get it transferred over and registered. I think she realizes her days are numbered, she got snippy with David and he told her it's his house if he wants to do whatever it is, that he will. lol
> And you don't want to know the language I used last night when she said I was "overreacting", language I don't often use and only in extreme provocation. I think she'll be moving as soon as she can, she's finding herself being less and less accommodated and we aren't terribly polite at this point.


Oh dear.... I'm sorry it's come to this. I guess old Ben Franklin had it right! Hopefully she will find a place of her own soon and your friendship won't be entirely ruined.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Do the have different plugs or Voltage?


Nope but that's where my most amcommodating mirror is! Lol I guess it just seemed strange to me...as the bathroom is where I get ready.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I sure hope not. We do a lot of reading with the kids and grandkids.


We do also. But I'm afraid many people don't. My neighbor for example is around 50 and he's very proud of the fact he has never read an entire book inhis whole life! Hard to believe but that's what he claims. He's a savvy guy can build and remodel places ...is always busy doing stuff. But no reading I guess! I went to another neighbors one day for a baby shower. We were supposed to play some sort of game and needed a firm surface on which to write. Someone said just hand out some books or magazines and we can use that. She had none anywhere! Coming from a home where I'm overwhelmed by books it was quite a new idea to have absolutely no books.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I love this site already got a load of patterns from there now I have a load more including these , christmas socks for next christmas


Woah! ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, it went to the ???? pond. I either took the thumb gusset to high, or the fingers to short. I am now back to what the photo looks like, and ready to start the thumb again!


Sorry about that. This time will be perfect!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That looks WONDERFUL! I love the pattern and how the colors work together and of course your skills are excellent!
> Will you keep these or are they for someone else? I haven't worn mittens since I was a child but perhaps I'll try making a pair.I could always donate them to some group here.


Thanks. It's my favorite basic mitten pattern done with Bonnie's method. Don't know how excellent my skills are! For as many times as I've frogged I could have knit 3 pair! The plan is to keep them for me. I can't keep my hands warm in the winter. But I may make some to donate.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Does anyone teach Latin anymore?
> Someone mentioned someplace adding handwriting to curriculum someplace, yesterday. I don't remember details real well.
> The state of Maine and other places have removed handwriting (cursive) from all curriculum, now. I think it is a shame as I still have wonderful letters in beautiful cursive from my Grandfather. My mother also had wonderful penmanship. I can write well also, but seldom have opportunity, now that the computer is used so frequently. No Latin taught around here either.


Ohio just made it a law that cursive be taught again. I am so glad.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, many insurance companies will cover it based on "medically necessary" documentation from doctors. It may get denied and then approved on appeal...insurance companies are like that. My sister was able to get hers under insurance due to the toll it was taking on her back.


They still won't pay for my neice to have hers done. She's bigger than I am.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> We do also. But I'm afraid many people don't. My neighbor for example is around 50 and he's very proud of the fact he has never read an entire book inhis whole life! Hard to believe but that's what he claims. He's a savvy guy can build and remodel places ...is always busy doing stuff. But no reading I guess! I went to another neighbors one day for a baby shower. We were supposed to play some sort of game and needed a firm surface on which to write. Someone said just hand out some books or magazines and we can use that. She had none anywhere! Coming from a home where I'm overwhelmed by books it was quite a new idea to have absolutely no books.


That would be foreign to me too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I sure wish you were closer, I finally called an electrician to give me an estimate on everything that needs doing, and I have a few things that need done right away. Jennie plugged a heater in in the bathroom, I smelled electrical burning and checked my bedroom wall that is shared with the bathroom and my outlet was scorched and hot, so I yelled at her to unplug, it cooled down and is fine now, but not going to be using either outlet until fixed. I'm so glad that I was home.


Sorry. He's industrial, not residential. Definitely need that fixed ASAP. I'm so glad you were home and safe. I would check to see what else is on that circut and not use anything that's on it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> They still won't pay for my neice to have hers done. She's bigger than I am.


That's too bad. I hope she keeps trying. It's well worth it. Unless her coverage specifically lists the reduction surgery as an exclusion (most don't), there's hope.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very few schools teach it now, here.
> I agree about the non teaching of cursive- it seems typing is more important now- but what if technology crashes?
> Sad to think of children being unable to read manuscripts, historical writings, etc.


That has been my argument all along. Yes, the older manuscripts (and some as new as the last 100 years) take some decifering, but can still be read and understood, if you work at it. If you don't learn cursive, you will never be able to read them.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have heard of Frisian horses but didn't know there was a language or that it was Dutch


Yes definitely a language but also not Dutch. Frisland is a northern province in the Netherlands. These people actually stem from the old Germanic Frisian tribes and one who soundly fought off a Roman invasion. The Frisians have their culture as well as language. They are a very stubborn people as well. Maybe from decades of fishing in and fighting off the North Sea. So they are a part of the Netherlands but definitely their own people. And no none of my ancestors stem from that province. My dad however fled there during the German occupation and was hidden by a Frisian farmer. He has very fond memories of that family. When my family went to the Netherlands for Christmas ( the only one they ever experienced again after immigrating) in 1964 we visited the old couple who had given sanctuary to my dad. Pretty special.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My family & friends give me static about my writing, it very legible but very small. When in school when assignments were given, teachers said write a 3 page essay but Bonnie write 1 page????????


Lol smart cookie!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> One done!


Yay! Nicely done!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder why? Any idea was it the heater, or the outlet that failed?
> Very glad you were there!


I would suspect the heater overloaded a a poor connection to the outlet. Though it could be faulty wiring all the way around. One of KayeJo's dreaded mice could have gotten to the wiring, or could be old, cracked insulation in the wires by the outlet. The only way to know is to remove the outlets and pull the wiring. My fear is that bad wiring could cause a fire in the walls where it can't be seen or smelled soon enough.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> In the UK we're not allowed to have electrical sockets in a bathroom except for shavers/toothbrushes, to avoid burns like this.


That's what GFCI outlets are for. Ground Fault Circuit Interuper outlet.
And the only time I've ever seen more than one outlet in bathrooms here is when it's a huge bathroom.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> checkl out these socks. --- sam
> 
> http://www.novitaknits.com/fi/fi/neuleohjeet/naisen-pihlaja-neulesukat-novita-nordic-wool-ja-nalle?utm_campaign=unspecified&utm_content=unspecified&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter


 :sm06:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

And I guess I can announce it now. We just received our 21st grandchild by adoption to one of my sons. A little girl sweet and cute as a button! Pitch black hair and dark brown eyes. Will be quite a contrast to their almost white haired little guy. My dil has had many miscarriages. They are simply ecstatic and over the moon in love with her. Can’t wait to meet her!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> she is ten days away from being 100. she is in good health and we are looking for a complete recovery. --- sam


Continuing prayers for Katie.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Maatje said:


> And I guess I can announce it now. We just received our 21st grandchild by adoption to one of my sons. A little girl sweet and cute as a button! Pitch black hair and dark brown eyes. Will be quite a contrast to their almost white haired little guy. My dil has had many miscarriages. They are simply ecstatic and over the moon in love with her. Can't wait to meet her!


How wonderful, another dear little one add to your family. Our tea party does have some gorgeous children in their families. Congratulations Oma.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> KayeJo and Tami, thank you for the Christmas cards, just got them today, better late than never!
> Cheers Fan xxoo.


Holy Moly, that took the long scenic route to get to you, but as you say, better late than never, they were mailed before Thanksgiving if I remember correctly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> One done!


Looking good!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> In Early and Middle English, knife and knight were pronounced k-nife and k-nicht. Similarly, words like what and other 'wh' words were spelled hwat and hwere, or hwy.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Lol, now I'm not going to be able to say those words without putting the k or the h first. It is truly interesting, the things we learn on here. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh dear.... I'm sorry it's come to this. I guess old Ben Franklin had it right! Hopefully she will find a place of her own soon and your friendship won't be entirely ruined.


Yes. :sm03:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Nope but that's where my most amcommodating mirror is! Lol I guess it just seemed strange to me...as the bathroom is where I get ready.


Me too, our bedroom is way to small to have even a mirror, let alone a place other than the bed to sit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear that , hopefully you will get it perfect this time


Not perfect, but finished and warm! I still need to leave in ends, but wire 1 glove, and 1 mitten home tonight! It's 39F and no wind, clear skies, so not a big test of how well they will keep my hands warm, but I had 1 toasty hand and 1 chilly one!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen thats very kind of you to say , Ive just given myself a good talking to about writing things down , as I want to make myself a hat using the stitch I figured out about a month ago I was positive I'd written it down but couldnt find it luckily I remembered I had writtten it out in one of my posts


Get yourself a notebook to make your notes in.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That incense gives me an instant headache & watery eyes.
> I've been to lots of Catholic weddings & funerals, no Latin here, thank goodness


It gives me an asthma attack.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you have 110 current like we do here or the ?220 like in Europe? We only have 220 outlets for the stove & dryer


That's what we have here. 110 regular outlets. 220 for stove and dryers. Oh and ceramic kilns! Welders, ect.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> KayeJo and Tami, thank you for the Christmas cards, just got them today, better late than never!
> Cheers Fan xxoo.


You are welcome. With the migraines and brain fog I had, they were late going out. KayeJo, I got back the one I sent you. I think my writing made something appear different than what I wrote. I will check the address and get it back in the mail again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> We do also. But I'm afraid many people don't. My neighbor for example is around 50 and he's very proud of the fact he has never read an entire book inhis whole life! Hard to believe but that's what he claims. He's a savvy guy can build and remodel places ...is always busy doing stuff. But no reading I guess! I went to another neighbors one day for a baby shower. We were supposed to play some sort of game and needed a firm surface on which to write. Someone said just hand out some books or magazines and we can use that. She had none anywhere! Coming from a home where I'm overwhelmed by books it was quite a new idea to have absolutely no books.


Crazy, my chair is surrounded by books, novels, knitting books, magazines...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Ohio just made it a law that cursive be taught again. I am so glad.


That's fantastic!!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy Moly, that took the long scenic route to get to you, but as you say, better late than never, they were mailed before Thanksgiving if I remember correctly.


They are up on the dresser in the lounge and will stay there until end of this month. Yes I think they went via both north and South Pole, via the Polar Express!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You are welcome. With the migraines and brain fog I had, they were late going out. KayeJo, I got back the one I sent you. I think my writing made something appear different than what I wrote. I will check the address and get it back in the mail again.


Well they arrived and looking good on the dresser in lounge and will stay until end of this month.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jinx said:


> Good job. It looks like the thumb is the perfect length compared to the finger length.


It fits great! I made some mistakes, but for the most part I am happy with it. Definitely some "design elements", but for now that's fine. Once I have it mastered, I'll worry about getting it closer to perfect!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> They still won't pay for my neice to have hers done. She's bigger than I am.


Tell her to play up the back pain, both lower and up in the shoulders and neck, if she has any redness under, where the bra sits, get pics of it, and any divits in her shoulders from her bra straps digging in, and if possible get a couple docs to sign off that it's medically necessitated. My doc had my approval within 48 hours, using the argument that it would save health problems and insurance claims later on due to reducing the chances of breast cancers and back issues. She and the surgeon had to take photos but it went very smoothly, of course that was almost 15 yrs ago.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sorry. He's industrial, not residential. Definitely need that fixed ASAP. I'm so glad you were home and safe. I would check to see what else is on that circut and not use anything that's on it.


Yes, I think it's just those two, I check it several times a day though just to be sure. The electrician will be here Monday afternoon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes definitely a language but also not Dutch. Frisland is a northern province in the Netherlands. These people actually stem from the old Germanic Frisian tribes and one who soundly fought off a Roman invasion. The Frisians have their culture as well as language. They are a very stubborn people as well. Maybe from decades of fishing in and fighting off the North Sea. So they are a part of the Netherlands but definitely their own people. And no none of my ancestors stem from that province. My dad however fled there during the German occupation and was hidden by a Frisian farmer. He has very fond memories of that family. When my family went to the Netherlands for Christmas ( the only one they ever experienced again after immigrating) in 1964 we visited the old couple who had given sanctuary to my dad. Pretty special.


Wow, that's awesome that you all were able to go back and visit them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I would suspect the heater overloaded a a poor connection to the outlet. Though it could be faulty wiring all the way around. One of KayeJo's dreaded mice could have gotten to the wiring, or could be old, cracked insulation in the wires by the outlet. The only way to know is to remove the outlets and pull the wiring. My fear is that bad wiring could cause a fire in the walls where it can't be seen or smelled soon enough.


Yes, that's what I'm assuming too, the electrician will be here and hopefully he can fix that one really quick.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Crazy, my chair is surrounded by books, novels, knitting books, magazines...


I love books too, we got a bookstore voucher for Christmas and I got 2 half priced ones to enjoy! The latest Daniel Silva spy one, and James Patterson thriller. 
No soppy romances for me, even though Outlander is a love story, it's one with lots of attitude!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> And I guess I can announce it now. We just received our 21st grandchild by adoption to one of my sons. A little girl sweet and cute as a button! Pitch black hair and dark brown eyes. Will be quite a contrast to their almost white haired little guy. My dil has had many miscarriages. They are simply ecstatic and over the moon in love with her. Can't wait to meet her!


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You are welcome. With the migraines and brain fog I had, they were late going out. KayeJo, I got back the one I sent you. I think my writing made something appear different than what I wrote. I will check the address and get it back in the mail again.


Lol, that's okay, it keeps the Christmas season going a little longer is all. I still have all of them up around the dining room door, I forgot to take them all down when putting away the decorations, I think I'll leave them up a while longer.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's too bad. I hope she keeps trying. It's well worth it. Unless her coverage specifically lists the reduction surgery as an exclusion (most don't), there's hope.


I have a feeling that she has given up on it. She has some kind of heart condition, as does her grandmother. She is almost 32 and has already had at least 1 heart attack. Rare enough that most emergency rooms want to treat her as they would any other heart patient, and that doesn't work for her. She is filling her bucket list, is married and has 2 girls, 9 and 11, if I remember right. She's a hard worker,. You would never know she had a problem for the way she lives her life. Bu, as she could die any time, I think a reduction is the last thing she is worried about.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yay! Nicely done!


Thanks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> And I guess I can announce it now. We just received our 21st grandchild by adoption to one of my sons. A little girl sweet and cute as a button! Pitch black hair and dark brown eyes. Will be quite a contrast to their almost white haired little guy. My dil has had many miscarriages. They are simply ecstatic and over the moon in love with her. Can't wait to meet her!


Congratulations!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Crazy, my chair is surrounded by books, novels, knitting books, magazines...


Mine, too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's fantastic!!!


So am I. Damien wanted to learn bad enough he started asking his Mom to teach him. He was sort of doing it on his own by connecting some of his printed letters. He said it took to long to print!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Well they arrived and looking good on the dresser in lounge and will stay until end of this month.


 :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> And I guess I can announce it now. We just received our 21st grandchild by adoption to one of my sons. A little girl sweet and cute as a button! Pitch black hair and dark brown eyes. Will be quite a contrast to their almost white haired little guy. My dil has had many miscarriages. They are simply ecstatic and over the moon in love with her. Can't wait to meet her!


Wonderful . . .Congratulations. . . every child deserves a forever home, filled with love.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Tell her to play up the back pain, both lower and up in the shoulders and neck, if she has any redness under, where the bra sits, get pics of it, and any divits in her shoulders from her bra straps digging in, and if possible get a couple docs to sign off that it's medically necessitated. My doc had my approval within 48 hours, using the argument that it would save health problems and insurance claims later on due to reducing the chances of breast cancers and back issues. She and the surgeon had to take photos but it went very smoothly, of course that was almost 15 yrs ago.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I think it's just those two, I check it several times a day though just to be sure. The electrician will be here Monday afternoon.


I'm glad he's coming soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Time for bed. See you tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you, it worked! Unfortunately looked at all sock patterns and could not find anywith red birds.

Saw, and loved, Mary Poppins Returns.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

00


Fan said:


> They are up on the dresser in the lounge and will stay there until end of this month. Yes I think they went via both north and South Pole, via the Polar Express!


Lol!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Went to drop in drawing class today with DH. he checked out all the colored pencils but didn't make a mark.A Mandala circle was divided into 18 pieces we each decorated several sections to be glued together into one circle as a group project. It was basically a group of women with time on their hands and coloring
Next, we went to Pysanky class. He watched and listened while I tried making 2 decorative eggs. He said it was interesting. There was also a display for sale of prints and felted pictures, in the gallery. It was a time out and enjoyable to have a different environment for a short while. The streets were messy with 4" snow and slush.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maatje, congratulations on your 21st grandchild!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and you have the talent to make them perfectly. I'll be anxious to see the finished pair. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I love this site already got a load of patterns from there now I have a load more including these , christmas socks for next christmas


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> And I guess I can announce it now. We just received our 21st grandchild by adoption to one of my sons. A little girl sweet and cute as a button! Pitch black hair and dark brown eyes. Will be quite a contrast to their almost white haired little guy. My dil has had many miscarriages. They are simply ecstatic and over the moon in love with her. Can't wait to meet her!


Fantastic news!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Tell her to play up the back pain, both lower and up in the shoulders and neck, if she has any redness under, where the bra sits, get pics of it, and any divits in her shoulders from her bra straps digging in, and if possible get a couple docs to sign off that it's medically necessitated. My doc had my approval within 48 hours, using the argument that it would save health problems and insurance claims later on due to reducing the chances of breast cancers and back issues. She and the surgeon had to take photos but it went very smoothly, of course that was almost 15 yrs ago.


There are articles on the WWW from plastic surgeoon's about how doctors submit documentation to get approvals from insurance. There are a lot of good hints.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I love books too, we got a bookstore voucher for Christmas and I got 2 half priced ones to enjoy! The latest Daniel Silva spy one, and James Patterson thriller.
> No soppy romances for me, even though Outlander is a love story, it's one with lots of attitude!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have a feeling that she has given up on it. She has some kind of heart condition, as does her grandmother. She is almost 32 and has already had at least 1 heart attack. Rare enough that most emergency rooms want to treat her as they would any other heart patient, and that doesn't work for her. She is filling her bucket list, is married and has 2 girls, 9 and 11, if I remember right. She's a hard worker,. You would never know she had a problem for the way she lives her life. Bu, as she could die any time, I think a reduction is the last thing she is worried about.


How awful! Understandable that reduction surgery be on a very back burner, much more important things for her to focus on than that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have a feeling that she has given up on it. She has some kind of heart condition, as does her grandmother. She is almost 32 and has already had at least 1 heart attack. Rare enough that most emergency rooms want to treat her as they would any other heart patient, and that doesn't work for her. She is filling her bucket list, is married and has 2 girls, 9 and 11, if I remember right. She's a hard worker,. You would never know she had a problem for the way she lives her life. Bu, as she could die any time, I think a reduction is the last thing she is worried about.


She may not be a good risk for anesthesia either. God bless and keep her as healthy as possible.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

0


tami_ohio said:


> So am I. Damien wanted to learn bad enough he started asking his Mom to teach him. He was sort of doing it on his own by connecting some of his printed letters. He said it took to long to print!


 :sm04: I agree with him, it does.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad he's coming soon.


Me too, I was quite relieved when he said he could be here Monday, he had thought closer to the end of next week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are articles on the WWW from plastic surgeoon's about how doctors submit documentation to get approvals from insurance. There are a lot of good hints.


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> Are they diesel vehicles? We have to plug our diesels in during the winter.


I do have a diesel car but both diesel & gas have to be plugged in here


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she did well under surgery - the surgeon worked three and a half hours on her. she is resting comfortably. Heidi said she was sound asleep when she left. she can still use all the prayers you can give. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! That's a good long life, I hope she recovers but a broken hip at that age is bad news


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> We do also. But I'm afraid many people don't. My neighbor for example is around 50 and he's very proud of the fact he has never read an entire book inhis whole life! Hard to believe but that's what he claims. He's a savvy guy can build and remodel places ...is always busy doing stuff. But no reading I guess! I went to another neighbors one day for a baby shower. We were supposed to play some sort of game and needed a firm surface on which to write. Someone said just hand out some books or magazines and we can use that. She had none anywhere! Coming from a home where I'm overwhelmed by books it was quite a new idea to have absolutely no books.


I have read lots to our GKs & have read lots my whole life but my DH rarely reads anything


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> she did well under surgery - the surgeon worked three and a half hours on her. she is resting comfortably. Heidi said she was sound asleep when she left. she can still use all the prayers you can give. --- sam


Keeping them going up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I write fairly small - I wrote out a shopping list for Heidi and she asked if I could write it any smaller. she actually does need glasses. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> My family & friends give me static about my writing, it very legible but very small. When in school when assignments were given, teachers said write a 3 page essay but Bonnie write 1 page????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> she did well under surgery - the surgeon worked three and a half hours on her. she is resting comfortably. Heidi said she was sound asleep when she left. she can still use all the prayers you can give. --- sam


She has them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes definitely a language but also not Dutch. Frisland is a northern province in the Netherlands. These people actually stem from the old Germanic Frisian tribes and one who soundly fought off a Roman invasion. The Frisians have their culture as well as language. They are a very stubborn people as well. Maybe from decades of fishing in and fighting off the North Sea. So they are a part of the Netherlands but definitely their own people. And no none of my ancestors stem from that province. My dad however fled there during the German occupation and was hidden by a Frisian farmer. He has very fond memories of that family. When my family went to the Netherlands for Christmas ( the only one they ever experienced again after immigrating) in 1964 we visited the old couple who had given sanctuary to my dad. Pretty special.


Interesting. I'm amazed you got to go back so soon after immigration, many never get back


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> And I guess I can announce it now. We just received our 21st grandchild by adoption to one of my sons. A little girl sweet and cute as a button! Pitch black hair and dark brown eyes. Will be quite a contrast to their almost white haired little guy. My dil has had many miscarriages. They are simply ecstatic and over the moon in love with her. Can't wait to meet her!


Congratulations! Is she newborn?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy Moly, that took the long scenic route to get to you, but as you say, better late than never, they were mailed before Thanksgiving if I remember correctly.


Mine arrived today too as well as Mary & Matthew s cards


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well done Tami - they will keep your hands warm. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> One done!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> she did well under surgery - the surgeon worked three and a half hours on her. she is resting comfortably. Heidi said she was sound asleep when she left. she can still use all the prayers you can give. --- sam


Good she came through ok


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

The mitt looks great, Tami


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats grandma. how far away do they live? --- sam



Maatje said:


> And I guess I can announce it now. We just received our 21st grandchild by adoption to one of my sons. A little girl sweet and cute as a button! Pitch black hair and dark brown eyes. Will be quite a contrast to their almost white haired little guy. My dil has had many miscarriages. They are simply ecstatic and over the moon in love with her. Can't wait to meet her!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - at least Bentley will have decent handwriting. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> That's fantastic!!!


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

I am wondering if any of you have taken or had any experience with Cymbalta. My doctor thinks my upper back pain and rib pain may be fibromyalgia. He says my loss of appetite, nausea, and "other" digestive issues are most likely emotional. I am not totally convinced, and hesitate to take a new med. with lots of side effects. He also told me to stop my statin to see if it is responsible for any of my pain. I have an appointment with my cardiologist next week and plan on not starting the new med. until I discuss it with him. I also will see my pain specialist soon, and have talked to my physical therapist. I have a pacemaker and take medicine for heart rhythm, so understandibly I don't want to upset anything.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> And I guess I can announce it now. We just received our 21st grandchild by adoption to one of my sons. A little girl sweet and cute as a button! Pitch black hair and dark brown eyes. Will be quite a contrast to their almost white haired little guy. My dil has had many miscarriages. They are simply ecstatic and over the moon in love with her. Can't wait to meet her!


Congratulations!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> she did well under surgery - the surgeon worked three and a half hours on her. she is resting comfortably. Heidi said she was sound asleep when she left. she can still use all the prayers you can give. --- sam


Good news, Sam- I am sure being fit will have helped!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Now only 31.3.:sm02: 11pm.
> But put both air conditioners on- nice with the solar as I know that we are producing enough to cover the power needed to run it and with the battery still power overnight so being less fussy than other years. But with hardly any fans operating using it sometimes when would have used the fan.
> David did try to address the issues of the fans but no-one has got back to him. Many businesses shut down until next week or maybe even later so likely they aren't around to deal with the issues so will probably not get done for this summer.
> Hope you can survive tomorrow OK- and that the awefull conditions when the change comes doesn't result in fires.
> ...


Congratulations on the cricket...

Well they pretty much got the forecast spot on today... by 9am it was 34c, 10.30am 39.7c, and by 1pm 42c, 3pm it was 45c. :sm06: :sm12: Then we started dropping here 3.30pm 26c, 5pm 24c. And at 6.10pm now...it is 21c and dropping still. Good grief what a day. The only thing they got wrong for us here was the very strong winds with the cool change... I did have the air con on by 9.30am in the living area and the only plant outside that had heat stroke (LOL) was one lobellia in a hanging pot...the flowers look crunchy.. everything else did well. Hope you are much cooler over there today and the next few days at least.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Congratulations on the cricket...
> 
> Well they pretty much got the forecast spot on today... by 9am it was 34c, 10.30am 39.7c, and by 1pm 42c, 3pm it was 45c. :sm06: :sm12: Then we started dropping here 3.30pm 26c, 5pm 24c. And at 6.10pm now...it is 21c and dropping still. Good grief what a day. The only thing they got wrong for us here was the very strong winds with the cool change... I did have the air con on by 9.30am in the living area and the only plant outside that had heat stroke (LOL) was one lobellia in a hanging pot...the flowers look crunchy.. everything else did well. Hope you are much cooler over there today and the next few days at least.


Glad that is coming to an end! The hottest I can recall it getting to, here, back before 911 it was, was about 4 or 5 days that we had 35.
I wonder if the Lobelia will survive!?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stashbusting-helix-hats
> 
> They are Knit with 3 different colors at a time, just join a new color when one little ball runs out. Amazing how they look quite nice when done


 :sm24: That does look good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I'm all caught up so I will get back to putting the christmas decorations away , its taking forever as I always decorate way to much , here is a chuckle for you all , I opened the loft up turned the light on , saw a black furry thing and couldnt back track quick enough , Husband popped his head up there and burst out laughing as he threw the dead creature at me , youngest sons old stuffed black monkey toy ????


Oh my.... you didnt go back to the shed for the axe did you? LOL. :sm06: :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> One done!


It looks great Tami , the second one should get finished with ease


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> In Early and Middle English, knife and knight were pronounced k-nife and k-nicht. Similarly, words like what and other 'wh' words were spelled hwat and hwere, or hwy.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And the Scandinavian languages still say kniv for knife pronounced k-neeve


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:



> And I guess I can announce it now. We just received our 21st grandchild by adoption to one of my sons. A little girl sweet and cute as a button! Pitch black hair and dark brown eyes. Will be quite a contrast to their almost white haired little guy. My dil has had many miscarriages. They are simply ecstatic and over the moon in love with her. Can't wait to meet her!


Congratulations to you and your family Maatje, another lovely grandchild to love hope you get to meet her soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Get yourself a notebook to make your notes in.


Lol Ive got one , a special for just that purpose , but its upstairs at the side of my bed so I tend to scribble on pieces of paper with good intentions of writing it down properly when finished and all correct , a bad habit ghat i need to stop


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, thank you, it worked! Unfortunately looked at all sock patterns and could not find anywith red birds.
> 
> Saw, and loved, Mary Poppins Returns.


Yes I looked to and for some reason that one was only in Finish


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> she did well under surgery - the surgeon worked three and a half hours on her. she is resting comfortably. Heidi said she was sound asleep when she left. she can still use all the prayers you can give. --- sam


Glad to hear she did well through the surgery , hope she now makes a full recovery


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I sure wish you were closer, I finally called an electrician to give me an estimate on everything that needs doing, and I have a few things that need done right away. Jennie plugged a heater in in the bathroom, I smelled electrical burning and checked my bedroom wall that is shared with the bathroom and my outlet was scorched and hot, so I yelled at her to unplug, it cooled down and is fine now, but not going to be using either outlet until fixed. I'm so glad that I was home.


Oh golly... very glad you were there, things could have easily gone very bad. :sm06:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my.... you didnt go back to the shed for the axe did you? LOL. :sm06: :sm11:


It did make me laugh , Ive been saying for a while now that I need to get my eyes checked as I think i need more than reading glasses , this only proves that I'm right ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have heard of Fresian horses but didn't know there was a language or that it was Dutch


We have black and white Friesian cows.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those are the plug we have for the stove & dryer but everything else is 110 voltage. That's why we can have plugs in the bathrooms, usually with ground fault interrupters so the breaker will blow if we do anything stupid????
> 
> https://www.ricksteves.com/travel-tips/phones-tech/electric-adapters-converters


That's an interesting article, not just about plugs but travelling in general.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Maatje said:


> And I guess I can announce it now. We just received our 21st grandchild by adoption to one of my sons. A little girl sweet and cute as a button! Pitch black hair and dark brown eyes. Will be quite a contrast to their almost white haired little guy. My dil has had many miscarriages. They are simply ecstatic and over the moon in love with her. Can't wait to meet her!


Congratulations! Wow, 21 grandchildren! That makes for expensive birthday and Christmases.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> she did well under surgery - the surgeon worked three and a half hours on her. she is resting comfortably. Heidi said she was sound asleep when she left. she can still use all the prayers you can give. --- sam


Good news. I hope she continues to make a good recovery.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have read lots to our GKs & have read lots my whole life but my DH rarely reads anything


I think in general, women read more than men. That's certainly the case with my kids and my grandchildren.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I haven't taken time to deal with that perse, but she did get her license today, and insurance, is just waiting on the title from her sister so that she can get it transferred over and registered. I think she realizes her days are numbered, she got snippy with David and he told her it's his house if he wants to do whatever it is, that he will. lol
> And you don't want to know the language I used last night when she said I was "overreacting", language I don't often use and only in extreme provocation. I think she'll be moving as soon as she can, she's finding herself being less and less accommodated and we aren't terribly polite at this point.


Oh dear, she has been pushing her luck lately, silly girl. Maybe time for a long talk perhaps. Good luck.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> One done!


Well done to you. :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Maatje said:


> And I guess I can announce it now. We just received our 21st grandchild by adoption to one of my sons. A little girl sweet and cute as a button! Pitch black hair and dark brown eyes. Will be quite a contrast to their almost white haired little guy. My dil has had many miscarriages. They are simply ecstatic and over the moon in love with her. Canât wait to meet her!


How lovely!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Maatje said:


> And I guess I can announce it now. We just received our 21st grandchild by adoption to one of my sons. A little girl sweet and cute as a button! Pitch black hair and dark brown eyes. Will be quite a contrast to their almost white haired little guy. My dil has had many miscarriages. They are simply ecstatic and over the moon in love with her. Can't wait to meet her!


Oh Congratulations... how lovely. :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> .......Saw, and loved, Mary Poppins Returns.


Good, so did I!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have read lots to our GKs & have read lots my whole life but my DH rarely reads anything


I have always read a lot, but DH (who now does) didn't start reading "properly" until he started travelling for his work.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mine arrived today too as well as Mary & Matthew s cards


I got mine too - thank you Tami and everyone else - but Mary and Matthew's arrived a while ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I too, got a card by late delivery for Christmas, from Kaye Jo- thank you!
Not absolutely sure which day it arrived, only cleared the box today (it's 11-40 p.m., Friday here). I did not think to look for the franking to check when it had been posted!
But it came with a group of two other cards from the Northern Hemisphere.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> she did well under surgery - the surgeon worked three and a half hours on her. she is resting comfortably. Heidi said she was sound asleep when she left. she can still use all the prayers you can give. --- sam


Good news, glad she is doing well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad that is coming to an end! The hottest I can recall it getting to, here, back before 911 it was, was about 4 or 5 days that we had 35.
> I wonder if the Lobelia will survive!?


It might do.. time will tell. It's no drama if it doesnt though, I can get another one $2 pot. Or I may even put some violas in a hanging pot anyway and put in its place if it doesnt survive. Considering that heat I expected more casualties really... my hydrangeas did fine up against the house covered in an old sheet. Some rose flowers look a bit burnt but no damage done. It's much cooler now only about 17c at 10pm. The forecast for the next 7 days are temperatures all under 30c... nice.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Walter was working on L's roof and DS was on his way up to help L. L owns the truck but DS drives it for work as he needed a truck for his carpentry work and still does work for L. It is very complicated. Dil wants the truck in DS name, but always talks of separating and divorce. DS is protecting his livelihood by not owning the truck, and his wife can't grab it if she leaves. Very Complicated situation as they have already been divorced once before children and remarried and started a family. Things are no better second time around, just 3 young children involved now.
> I am so happy that He was not injured and minimal damage was done to L's truck. He is spending the next 2 weeks or so working again for L. His regular boss went to Florida for 2 weeks and DS still needs income. It will all work out to God's glory.
> I will call later and check on Walter.
> It was shocking to hear him get hit and and his reaction. I could heard the change in sounds, (mothers worry).


David hit a kangaroo while I was talking on the phone to him and Maryanne. Fortunately while I knew something had happened I could also hear that it wasn't anything too serious. But it sure was a shock. A dent in the car but no impact on the ability to drive it etc (in fact we still have the dent!). But they can result in major accidents so it was very fortunate.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> It is very subtly hidden in the middle of the word. . .lol


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Been busy all day- funeral this morning for a lady I never met but know her daughter, grandaughter, and 3 of her great grandchildren.

Then unpacked more kitchen stuff so now have enough of everything I'm likely to need. Still plenty of better stuff to find homes for but kitchen now organised enough to work well for the next 6 months. Ane D did the work he wnated on the legs of his families old kitchen table so we now that in the kitchen as a circular table (it is an extension but the crank needed is still hiding so will jus tuse the smallest size for now).

The went to Vicky's for the evening meal- pizzas. Got there to be greeted by Ds sister who had flown down from near Heather for the party tomorrow. This was a surprise as D had told her not to come and D thought she was going to obey. As we hadn't heard anything from her I assumed she wasn't coming. Vick then said that was why they had asked to change the evening catch up to tonight rather than tomorrows as Sas needs to leave early.

E for about a week has been talking about going to the moon. Yesterday apparently she was heard ringing the moom. 'Hello.Is that the moon? I would like to make a booking for tomorrow. 1 seat for Mummy, 1 seat for Daddy, 1 seat for me and a high chair for Gordon. Do you have a high chair for Gordon? Fair enough. Thank you. See you tomorrow.' After I put her to bed I said see you tomorrow. What are we doing tomorrow? I asked. Going to the moon. I will see you on the moon.

And tomorrow will be busy with all the finishing off D needs to do to get away for 6 months and the party in the afternoon. Fortunately we have asked people to bring a plate of food so we don't need to do much. Ad he booked the hall only for the hours of the party so can't so any preparation before hand there. 
Reminds me that before I read the 22 pages here I need to read I need to look for photos from the last 10 years of D. Vicky has them from his 50th but little since then.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you very much Julie for your lovely compliment , going to push myself this year to a try a few more different types of knitting , did start with trying double knitting but never got really going so thats on my list and I would also like to try mosaic knitting as well as some more intricate lace shawls , I was surprised at how many free patterns I've found once I started looking


Mosaic will be a breeze for you (except that you will try to do your own thing! Do need to understand it before you change the pattern). Ver effective and easy way of doing colourwork.


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

That was my day as well. Stayed in yesterday. Started a log cabin blanket....pulled out WIP c2c blanket. Cooked baked chicken, dressing, and sweet potatoes...comfort food.
Will post pictures later of WIPs, of course.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, love your mitt!

Sonja, thank you for looking.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, love your mitt!
> 
> Sonja, thank you for looking.


You are welcome Joy . I did save the charts in case I get adventurous sometime over the next year ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Been busy all day- funeral this morning for a lady I never met but know her daughter, grandaughter, and 3 of her great grandchildren.
> 
> Then unpacked more kitchen stuff so now have enough of everything I'm likely to need. Still plenty of better stuff to find homes for but kitchen now organised enough to work well for the next 6 months. Ane D did the work he wnated on the legs of his families old kitchen table so we now that in the kitchen as a circular table (it is an extension but the crank needed is still hiding so will jus tuse the smallest size for now).
> 
> ...


Busy day for you tomorrow, especially if you have to get to the moon and back in time for the party! Have fun. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> Well I really do have a wall of yarn (and that's not all either). A photo David put in our Christmas 'letter'. And I still maybe can't find enough red!


Wow a knitters dream wall and I bet that's not all of the wool you have, lol!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Been busy all day- funeral this morning for a lady I never met but know her daughter, grandaughter, and 3 of her great grandchildren.
> 
> Then unpacked more kitchen stuff so now have enough of everything I'm likely to need. Still plenty of better stuff to find homes for but kitchen now organised enough to work well for the next 6 months. Ane D did the work he wnated on the legs of his families old kitchen table so we now that in the kitchen as a circular table (it is an extension but the crank needed is still hiding so will jus tuse the smallest size for now).
> 
> ...


Lol you are going to be very busy with all that traveling and the party too ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sonja. I did it and WOW....loved the socks with cardinals. So many gorgeous patterns.


Swedenme said:


> Just type novitaknits into your search bar and it should come up , they have some lovely patterns


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: That does look good.


Does that mean you are knitting with 3 colors together or every other row a color etc? I understand tying in a new color when the old is used up, I just don't get if we are knitting with 3 yarns every stitch, therefore making the hat bulky weight...???


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Today (Friday) is rain, rain, rain but suppose to reach 67F. Crazy warm & wet.


Poledra65 said:


> It was a lovely 52f here today, I turned the heat down and opened all the windows to get some fresh air through, I think I'll shut them all now, it's getting chilly, down to 45f now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I much preferred the Latin mass , they still do one at the old Priory not far from me , I sometimes go with my niece , always wanted to be an Altar boy had a right tantrum when I was about 7 and mother said I wasnt allowed because it was only boys , I could swing the incense much better than they could , At the Cathedral were I go now they allow girls but they dont use the lovely robes any more , just something that looks like old monk habits ,not to my taste


Now I did get to be an alter girl- robes and all. Not often the incense I'm pleased to say. I was among the first 4 girls in the parish to do so- never been sure if it was really allowed or not but we did it regularly including at least one Easter Vigel so clearly accepted enough by the parish. Usually just at our local church but this was the main church for the parish.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I've been looking at photos- and got distracted by deciding to write a speech for today (it is now Saturday here). Wasn't going to but one came to me. Only half way through the photos and nowhere through KTP!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Lol Ive got one , a special for just that purpose , but its upstairs at the side of my bed so I tend to scribble on pieces of paper with good intentions of writing it down properly when finished and all correct , a bad habit ghat i need to stop


When I did my grad program, I always kept paper and pencil beside my bed. . .my best thinking came during my sleep. I would be splicing sentences together in my sleep. So I would write them down on the paper. I was able to remember where I was on the page, measuring the thickness of my fingers. I probably never got deep sleep during the whole 3 years of the program, and I worked 40-60 hours and took care of family needs, and church needs (Pastor's wife) besides all my volunteer work. If you want something done. . . ask one of the busiest people you know to volunteer as they have good time management and organization skills. YUP! They get exhausted and worn out but, never realize it until they get sick with pneumonia or something worse.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She may not be a good risk for anesthesia either. God bless and keep her as healthy as possible.


Thank you for the prayers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> she did well under surgery - the surgeon worked three and a half hours on her. she is resting comfortably. Heidi said she was sound asleep when she left. she can still use all the prayers you can give. --- sam


Good news. Prayers for a painless and swift healing so Katie can go home again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My oldest DGD writes like that Bonnie. She has a beautiful writing but OMG it is microscopic!


Bonnie7591 said:


> My family & friends give me static about my writing, it very legible but very small. When in school when assignments were given, teachers said write a 3 page essay but Bonnie write 1 page????????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> well done Tami - they will keep your hands warm. --- sam


Thank you


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mine arrived today too as well as Mary & Matthew s cards


My card from Tami arrived yesterday, postmarked 15 th December. I know Ohio is a long way from London, but it must've gone a long way round!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The mitt looks great, Tami


Thank you. I tend to forget to switch every 2 rounds!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I am wondering if any of you have taken or had any experience with Cymbalta. My doctor thinks my upper back pain and rib pain may be fibromyalgia. He says my loss of appetite, nausea, and "other" digestive issues are most likely emotional. I am not totally convinced, and hesitate to take a new med. with lots of side effects. He also told me to stop my statin to see if it is responsible for any of my pain. I have an appointment with my cardiologist next week and plan on not starting the new med. until I discuss it with him. I also will see my pain specialist soon, and have talked to my physical therapist. I have a pacemaker and take medicine for heart rhythm, so understandibly I don't want to upset anything.


Praying you get the right answer soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It looks great Tami , the second one should get finished with ease


I hope so!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> If only it was our realtor showing the place. These are people and realtors who are strangers to the house and neighborhood.


Here if we were selling it would be our realtor showing the house each time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol Ive got one , a special for just that purpose , but its upstairs at the side of my bed so I tend to scribble on pieces of paper with good intentions of writing it down properly when finished and all correct , a bad habit ghat i need to stop


You sound like me! Now you need a second one for beside you knitting chair! And maybe a third for your knitting bag for when you are out knitting.

Of course that still doesn't mean you will have it to hand when needed. I needed a tape measure yesterday. Did I have one? No. Do you know how many tape measures I have? More than enough to have had one with me! :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well done to you. :sm11:


Thank you


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely! You've probably said already but what pattern is it please.


tami_ohio said:


> One done!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I got mine too - thank you Tami and everyone else - but Mary and Matthew's arrived a while ago.


You are all welcome.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Here if we were selling it would be our realtor showing the house each time.


I wish it was that way here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

lovecrafts said:


> That was my day as well. Stayed in yesterday. Started a log cabin blanket....pulled out WIP c2c blanket. Cooked baked chicken, dressing, and sweet potatoes...comfort food.
> Will post pictures later of WIPs, of course.


Love crafts, welcome to our tea table! I'm looking forward to seeing your pictures. Hope you can visit often.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, love your mitt!
> 
> Sonja, thank you for looking.


Thank you


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good for Ohio! Wish others would follow suit!


tami_ohio said:


> Ohio just made it a law that cursive be taught again. I am so glad.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today (Friday) is rain, rain, rain but suppose to reach 67F. Crazy warm & wet.


Don't float away! Enjoy the warmer temperatures. We are above average, and will be in the 40'sF today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> My card from Tami arrived yesterday, postmarked 15 th December. I know Ohio is a long way from London, but it must've gone a long way round!


That did take a long time!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow 132 pages. I know I missed some in the middle somewhere. Rain coming in tonight and supposed to go on and off until Tuesday or Wednesday. Volunteers meeting at Senior Center at 11 this morning. Getting a new phone system (finally!!). The one we have doesn't even have voice mail boxes or possibilities for one. And the little craft store run by Senior Center, "Creative Notions", will be able to just pick up the phone and get right through. Good for them, as they do retail and sometimes have customer issues which need quick resolve. TGIF for the working folks!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That did take a long time!


My package to my great nephew in Afghanistan received his package much quicker than that. Sent on 12/23 and received 12/31. Good news...he's able to come home this month!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely! You've probably said already but what pattern is it please.


My basic pattern is from Knits for the Community from Cottage Creations, a small family business in Iowa. The booklet is no longer in print. They have another booklet that is all gloves and mittens, but totally different from this one, and I don't care for them, though I do have the new booklet also. I then used Bonnie's formula or method with the 2 alternating colors. I don't have the brain function to go just from Bonnie's instructions, so needed something else to go by.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulation Maatje! What a wonderful Christmas "gift". What have they named her?


Maatje said:


> And I guess I can announce it now. We just received our 21st grandchild by adoption to one of my sons. A little girl sweet and cute as a button! Pitch black hair and dark brown eyes. Will be quite a contrast to their almost white haired little guy. My dil has had many miscarriages. They are simply ecstatic and over the moon in love with her. Can't wait to meet her!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good for Ohio! Wish others would follow suit!


I hope so. It should be mandatory!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My package to my great nephew in Afghanistan received his package much quicker than that. Sent on 12/23 and received 12/31. Good news...he's able to come home this month!


That's wonderful!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

angelam said:


> That's an interesting article, not just about plugs but travelling in general.


The old house we lived in, built ca 1850, had 2 hole outlets. If you had a three prong plug you cutoff the third prong. The next trick that was tried was replacing receptacle outlet covers with 3 hole covers. Still the appliance was not grounded. We had the wiring upgraded in our ca.1740 house 50+ years ago when the house was purchased. When in-laws lived here they added more new wiring. Apparently MIL wanted a dishwasher and a live unwrapped wire was left within the wall to add appliance at another date. None of these were done right. It is a wonder the historic houses are still standing and not burned to the ground.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What an imagination E has. Wonder what got her to thinking about going to the moon?


darowil said:


> Been busy all day- funeral this morning for a lady I never met but know her daughter, grandaughter, and 3 of her great grandchildren.
> 
> Then unpacked more kitchen stuff so now have enough of everything I'm likely to need. Still plenty of better stuff to find homes for but kitchen now organised enough to work well for the next 6 months. Ane D did the work he wnated on the legs of his families old kitchen table so we now that in the kitchen as a circular table (it is an extension but the crank needed is still hiding so will jus tuse the smallest size for now).
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I must have missed Bonnie's formula. I'm been skimming mostly for weeks during the holidays. Oh well.....with the temps we've been having I'll not worry about knitting any mitts or gloves for now. Thanks anyway; I appreciate your at least getting back to me. 


tami_ohio said:


> My basic pattern is from Knits for the Community from Cottage Creations, a small family business in Iowa. The booklet is no longer in print. They have another booklet that is all gloves and mittens, but totally different from this one, and I don't care for them, though I do have the new booklet also. I then used Bonnie's formula or method with the 2 alternating colors. I don't have the brain function to go just from Bonnie's instructions, so needed something else to go by.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> David hit a kangaroo while I was talking on the phone to him and Maryanne. Fortunately while I knew something had happened I could also hear that it wasn't anything too serious. But it sure was a shock. A dent in the car but no impact on the ability to drive it etc (in fact we still have the dent!). But they can result in major accidents so it was very fortunate.


Once I knew my son was OK, I was concerned for the crazy distracted driver , as the highway was busy. How many more accidents could she cause? and the next might be worse.
The paper this week is still discussing a local accident's driver. The lady was 38 hit another car and killed 2 people in other car and injures herself and all 6 kids in her vehicle were hospitalized for pretty serious injuries (only 2 were hers) She wants to get blood tests thrown out of court and be innocent. She was loaded with drugs. She also had 13 other misdemeanor accidents and 3 OUI on her record. She was not innocent. . .
People who don't feel well and are on medications (pain killers) shouldn't probably be driving either as it is not safe for them or others. We are not invincible, or called to be foolish.IMHO. . .there is always another day or time. I am not even mentioning those on illicit drugs, alcohol and now legalized (by state) pot. It is still illegal federally, for a good reason. One can't always do whatever they want. We need to be responsible and care for others around us.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Good news. Prayers for a painless and swift healing so Katie can go home again.


still adding my prayers for Kate. . . May God richly indwell her and heal her.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> My basic pattern is from Knits for the Community from Cottage Creations, a small family business in Iowa. The booklet is no longer in print. They have another booklet that is all gloves and mittens, but totally different from this one, and I don't care for them, though I do have the new booklet also. I then used Bonnie's formula or method with the 2 alternating colors. I don't have the brain function to go just from Bonnie's instructions, so needed something else to go by.


I imagine these could be made with a ball of one color and scraps joined for the other color. They would be interesting. . .I may try this. :sm02:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Get yourself a notebook to make your notes in.


I have a moleskin one I use. This is my second one. Yes, they do cost more, but they are sturdy, hold up to travel and small enough to take with me. Plus an elastic band to keep it shut, some tiny inside pockets and a page marker. This is only my second one in probably 5 years. I love mine.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> How wonderful, another dear little one add to your family. Our tea party does have some gorgeous children in their families. Congratulations Oma.


Thank you!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Wonderful . . .Congratulations. . . every child deserves a forever home, filled with love.


Thank you!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Maatje, congratulations on your 21st grandchild!


Thank you!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Fantastic news!


Thanks, we are pretty excited.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> How awful! Understandable that reduction surgery be on a very back burner, much more important things for her to focus on than that.


Yes and she's so young with a young family. Sad.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> And I guess I can announce it now. We just received our 21st grandchild by adoption to one of my sons. A little girl sweet and cute as a button! Pitch black hair and dark brown eyes. Will be quite a contrast to their almost white haired little guy. My dil has had many miscarriages. They are simply ecstatic and over the moon in love with her. Can't wait to meet her!


Congratulations on the new addition to the family!!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too, I was quite relieved when he said he could be here Monday, he had thought closer to the end of next week.


You'll sleep better after he's been. We discovered we had some crazy wiring as well. We had the electricians put in an outlet in the front porch. Wanted to have it tie in from an outlet we rarely use. To their dismay ( and ours) they found that outlet had only a very thin wire with no ground. They couldn't replace it but put in a ground at least. And of course no tie in to the outside socket. Had to do it another way so at least we now have one but not quite where we wanted it. They also found electrical boxes in the kitchen ceiling that needed attention. Not sure what but they fixed it. Our house used to be a duplex and probably remodeled several times and probably diy. Anyhow, we had certified electricians work on it so we do feel safe. These old houses! Lots of character for sure!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Interesting. I'm amazed you got to go back so soon after immigration, many never get back


Yes, I know. My parents skimped and saved for that trip. In fact delayed buying a house by several years so we could go. But my dad was also blessed with a very good income. And he wanted to see his elderly parents as well so there was that too.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations! Is she newborn?


Yes she is.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mine arrived today too as well as Mary & Matthew s cards


Ha! The Christmas which never stops!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> congrats grandma. how far away do they live? --- sam


About 5 hours. Won't be going anytime soon unfortunately as I've still have this wretched cold. It's determined to hang on!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Marikayknits said:


> I am wondering if any of you have taken or had any experience with Cymbalta. My doctor thinks my upper back pain and rib pain may be fibromyalgia. He says my loss of appetite, nausea, and "other" digestive issues are most likely emotional. I am not totally convinced, and hesitate to take a new med. with lots of side effects. He also told me to stop my statin to see if it is responsible for any of my pain. I have an appointment with my cardiologist next week and plan on not starting the new med. until I discuss it with him. I also will see my pain specialist soon, and have talked to my physical therapist. I have a pacemaker and take medicine for heart rhythm, so understandibly I don't want to upset anything.


I don't blame you for not taking more meds. Seems like sooften the side effects a real worse than the actual symptom. Good to see your heart specialist first. Hope he can help and that you feel better soon.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today (Friday) is rain, rain, rain but suppose to reach 67F. Crazy warm & wet.


Crazy weather here too...sunny and in the low 40's F... very unusual for Minnesota this time of year. We sometimes have a "January thaw" but this is kind of excessive...and hardly any snow here...weird!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My package to my great nephew in Afghanistan received his package much quicker than that. Sent on 12/23 and received 12/31. Good news...he's able to come home this month!


Yay!!!!!! :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you have 110 current like we do here or the ?220 like in Europe? We only have 220 outlets for the stove & dryer


UK us and NZ all use 220/240. So can use the same appliances in each country with no convertor needed. In fact I have a couple of things bought in the UK still use (do need adapters as our plugs are different but voltage close enough to work).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I still don't get why you said what you did Joy!
> 
> I had not mentioned your Tim anywhere.


Because we were talking about concerns of parents who have a child with disabilities such that they are going to need to support all their life- and Tim fits that category.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> One done!


Looks good- worth while persevering with it even though it didn't want to come into this world.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Weird day again. Caregiver's boss comeson Friday morning just for 2 hours. Today she announced that she wats to keep coming for a couple of weeks as she couldn't find work yet for the caregiver in neighborhood where she wants to move. She can't quit her job as her entitlements are based on her working hours. It is all very confusing to me. . . as she doesn't consider herself homeless. She claims to have a home but can't live there, now. All very fishy. I think she is working the system. (I have no way of knowing for sure.). So the boss is going to try to call VA today hoping they haven't found anyone and beg them to let her company do it a little longer. I feel confused and left in the middle even though the boss explained what is going on. It seems highly irregular for a professional company ?
I do need the help, and now it seems like we are at their mercy. This is all contingent on A. stalling her move to the other town. Is this the way it works everywhere???


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> My package to my great nephew in Afghanistan received his package much quicker than that. Sent on 12/23 and received 12/31. Good news...he's able to come home this month!


That is good news Jeanette


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Been busy all day- funeral this morning for a lady I never met but know her daughter, grandaughter, and 3 of her great grandchildren.
> 
> Then unpacked more kitchen stuff so now have enough of everything I'm likely to need. Still plenty of better stuff to find homes for but kitchen now organised enough to work well for the next 6 months. Ane D did the work he wnated on the legs of his families old kitchen table so we now that in the kitchen as a circular table (it is an extension but the crank needed is still hiding so will jus tuse the smallest size for now).
> 
> ...


E has quite an imagination ????????. Enjoy the party


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> And I guess I can announce it now. We just received our 21st grandchild by adoption to one of my sons. A little girl sweet and cute as a button! Pitch black hair and dark brown eyes. Will be quite a contrast to their almost white haired little guy. My dil has had many miscarriages. They are simply ecstatic and over the moon in love with her. Can't wait to meet her!


How exciting for you all. And how special for her to have a chance of a good life with your son and dil.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Does that mean you are knitting with 3 colors together or every other row a color etc? I understand tying in a new color when the old is used up, I just don't get if we are knitting with 3 yarns every stitch, therefore making the hat bulky weight...???


You Knit 1/2 or 1/3 ( I forget which) way around with one color, let that one sit there, continue with another color , then pick up the preceding color when you get to it. I don't think that makes much sense the I've written it but the colors spiral up the hat, you have 3 balls going at a time but don't carry any yarns, just change colors when you come to where you left another color. Does this make any sense at all?????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> My card from Tami arrived yesterday, postmarked 15 th December. I know Ohio is a long way from London, but it must've gone a long way round!


Obviously Kaye's card took the scenic route as I'm sure she is much closer to me than any of the rest of you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MindyT said:
 

> Wow 132 pages. I know I missed some in the middle somewhere. Rain coming in tonight and supposed to go on and off until Tuesday or Wednesday. Volunteers meeting at Senior Center at 11 this morning. Getting a new phone system (finally!!). The one we have doesn't even have voice mail boxes or possibilities for one. And the little craft store run by Senior Center, "Creative Notions", will be able to just pick up the phone and get right through. Good for them, as they do retail and sometimes have customer issues which need quick resolve. TGIF for the working folks!


Yes, a chatty bunch this week????????im having trouble keeping up


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My package to my great nephew in Afghanistan received his package much quicker than that. Sent on 12/23 and received 12/31. Good news...he's able to come home this month!


That's great news


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have most of the first mitten finished. I still need to do the thumb.


Nice.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> The old house we lived in, built ca 1850, had 2 hole outlets. If you had a three prong plug you cutoff the third prong. The next trick that was tried was replacing receptacle outlet covers with 3 hole covers. Still the appliance was not grounded. We had the wiring upgraded in our ca.1740 house 50+ years ago when the house was purchased. When in-laws lived here they added more new wiring. Apparently MIL wanted a dishwasher and a live unwrapped wire was left within the wall to add appliance at another date. None of these were done right. It is a wonder the historic houses are still standing and not burned to the ground.


That's for sure & many were insulated with shavings so if a spark in the wall there was ready kindling????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Congratulations on the cricket...
> 
> Well they pretty much got the forecast spot on today... by 9am it was 34c, 10.30am 39.7c, and by 1pm 42c, 3pm it was 45c. :sm06: :sm12: Then we started dropping here 3.30pm 26c, 5pm 24c. And at 6.10pm now...it is 21c and dropping still. Good grief what a day. The only thing they got wrong for us here was the very strong winds with the cool change... I did have the air con on by 9.30am in the living area and the only plant outside that had heat stroke (LOL) was one lobellia in a hanging pot...the flowers look crunchy.. everything else did well. Hope you are much cooler over there today and the next few days at least.


Wow that was really hot- but you didn't get that for long at least. So a 20 degree drop in half an hour? good re the garden surviving.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Wow a knitters dream wall and I bet that's not all of the wool you have, lol!


No it is by no means all I have.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stashbusting-helix-hats
> 
> They are Knit with 3 different colors at a time, just join a new color when one little ball runs out. Amazing how they look quite nice when done


Looks great. I haven't done something like that in quite a while.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Very often the vets will volunteer one day a week or otherwise part time to help shelters. They may also get subsidies from the city or county to pay vets so that the charge to the pet owner is just for the supplies used. When I trained to be a vet tech (so many many years ago), our county had such a program and it was a godsend to lower income people and seniors on fixed incomes. Private vets of course have the expenses of running their own practice, which makes it considerably higher, especially where operating costs like rent are so much more. Janie's came out to $140 for spay and two shots, not bad at all (our old vet in the bigger city would have charged much more). With dogs, they also usually charge by weight of the animal (under/over 50 lbs, for example). Over 50 is more.


The charge for Janie was quite reasonable.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I'm all caught up so I will get back to putting the christmas decorations away , its taking forever as I always decorate way to much , here is a chuckle for you all , I opened the loft up turned the light on , saw a black furry thing and couldnt back track quick enough , Husband popped his head up there and burst out laughing as he threw the dead creature at me , youngest sons old stuffed black monkey toy ????


Too funny. I took my decorations down yesterday but they are just in the basement waiting to be put into their proper boxes.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You Knit 1/2 or 1/3 ( I forget which) way around with one color, let that one sit there, continue with another color , then pick up the preceding color when you get to it. I don't think that makes much sense the I've written it but the colors spiral up the hat, you have 3 balls going at a time but don't carry any yarns, just change colors when you come to where you left another color. Does this make any sense at all?????????????


Thank you. . .I get it now. You are carrying each up each time you pick up a new color; but, not behind as in double knitting


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You Knit 1/2 or 1/3 ( I forget which) way around with one color, let that one sit there, continue with another color , then pick up the preceding color when you get to it. I don't think that makes much sense the I've written it but the colors spiral up the hat, you have 3 balls going at a time but don't carry any yarns, just change colors when you come to where you left another color. Does this make any sense at all?????????????


If you have 3 balls you knit 1/3 in colour A, 1/3 in colour B then 2/3 in colour C. This brings you back to the end of colour As yarn so pick up that and continue that way. Once the 1 1/3 rounds done you can tell where to stop a colour by the presence of the yarn you next need to work.
The proportion of the row you work each colour changes if you use more or less colours. So for example for 4 colours you work a 1.4 of the stitches.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well send the summary to Kate and off to bed. Need to be up in about 5 hours.
David has discovered that one of the libraries has a book Born in 1959? So he has put it on hold and the library opens at 10. Though tHe might find some things to mention in his speech. Would have gone today but it must be a small library as they closed at 2pm!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Weird day again. Caregiver's boss comeson Friday morning just for 2 hours. Today she announced that she wats to keep coming for a couple of weeks as she couldn't find work yet for the caregiver in neighborhood where she wants to move. She can't quit her job as her entitlements are based on her working hours. It is all very confusing to me. . . as she doesn't consider herself homeless. She claims to have a home but can't live there, now. All very fishy. I think she is working the system. (I have no way of knowing for sure.). So the boss is going to try to call VA today hoping they haven't found anyone and beg them to let her company do it a little longer. I feel confused and left in the middle even though the boss explained what is going on. It seems highly irregular for a professional company ?
> I do need the help, and now it seems like we are at their mercy. This is all contingent on A. stalling her move to the other town. Is this the way it works everywhere???


It sounds to me as though the agency are looking after their and their employees interests not those of you and your husband, as a settled system as soon as possible is what you need. Obviously living in a different country I don't know your system, but have heard of similar over here.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> A little trick I learned about Celsius and Fahrenheit is if it is Celsius you double the number and add 30 and you will get close to fahrenheit, temperature.
> e.g. 20C plus 20 plus 30 equals 70F or close to it. My lounge this morning is showing on gauge as 25C and 78F.


I do that trick as well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I love this site already got a load of patterns from there now I have a load more including these , christmas socks for next christmas


I love them but what a lot of work. Of course, for you it will be a snap. :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam even the state mandated writing tests here now allow children to print rather than cursive. So sad; but just think if we live long enough we can become code breakers as secret messages can just be written in cursive and we will be the only ones able to read it!
> LOLOL! I remember always in lower elementary school getting a "C" in penmanship and I was forever practicing my cursive so I could hopefully write beautifully as my mother could do.


I remember taking penmanship. My DH's grandmother was originally from England and she had the most beautiful handwriting. My one living aunt writes so small; I sometimes need a magnifying glass to read her notes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, it went to the ???? pond. I either took the thumb gusset to high, or the fingers to short. I am now back to what the photo looks like, and ready to start the thumb again!


Oh, no.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> One done!


I'm glad to see you got the thumb done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It might do.. time will tell. It's no drama if it doesnt though, I can get another one $2 pot. Or I may even put some violas in a hanging pot anyway and put in its place if it doesnt survive. Considering that heat I expected more casualties really... my hydrangeas did fine up against the house covered in an old sheet. Some rose flowers look a bit burnt but no damage done. It's much cooler now only about 17c at 10pm. The forecast for the next 7 days are temperatures all under 30c... nice.


I am so glad you are in for a cooler spell!
As a gardener going back to one of my very earliest memories, at about two- before my brothers were born- playing mud-pies at my mother's feet- as she worked in her little greenhouse at the bottom of our wonderful garden she was creating- the glasshouse was still there when cousin Karen and I called in, in 2011, but I doubt it has survived- there has been built another house somewhere in the garden, recently. 
I do know the amazing aspect of gardens- when you lose something, you just start over.
I was just curious as to whether the Lobelia would survive that much dehydration.
I do hope the laryngitis continues to improve!
Take Care!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> David hit a kangaroo while I was talking on the phone to him and Maryanne. Fortunately while I knew something had happened I could also hear that it wasn't anything too serious. But it sure was a shock. A dent in the car but no impact on the ability to drive it etc (in fact we still have the dent!). But they can result in major accidents so it was very fortunate.


Is talking on the phone, while driving not illegal in Australia?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Ohio just made it a law that cursive be taught again. I am so glad.


That's good news. I hope others will follow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Been busy all day- funeral this morning for a lady I never met but know her daughter, grandaughter, and 3 of her great grandchildren.
> 
> Then unpacked more kitchen stuff so now have enough of everything I'm likely to need. Still plenty of better stuff to find homes for but kitchen now organised enough to work well for the next 6 months. Ane D did the work he wnated on the legs of his families old kitchen table so we now that in the kitchen as a circular table (it is an extension but the crank needed is still hiding so will jus tuse the smallest size for now).
> 
> ...


What a lovely anecdote of E- amazing child!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Congratulations on the cricket...
> 
> Well they pretty much got the forecast spot on today... by 9am it was 34c, 10.30am 39.7c, and by 1pm 42c, 3pm it was 45c. :sm06: :sm12: Then we started dropping here 3.30pm 26c, 5pm 24c. And at 6.10pm now...it is 21c and dropping still. Good grief what a day. The only thing they got wrong for us here was the very strong winds with the cool change... I did have the air con on by 9.30am in the living area and the only plant outside that had heat stroke (LOL) was one lobellia in a hanging pot...the flowers look crunchy.. everything else did well. Hope you are much cooler over there today and the next few days at least.


Certainly one for the record books. Glad it's cooling down for you.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Congratulations to you and your family Maatje, another lovely grandchild to love hope you get to meet her soon


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The News is on at the moment- there is a suspected case of Ebola Virus in Sweden- a man recently returned from Africa.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

News flash, Venus Williams was beaten here in Auckland, by an eighteen year old Canadian girl (did not catch her name!).


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> Congratulations! Wow, 21 grandchildren! That makes for expensive birthday and Christmases.


Well for the most part I send them a birthday card. I just don't have the resources to buy everyone something. This year, for all those who were here over Christmas I knit hats. The boys plain cabled ones and for the girls cabled ones with furry pom poms. You would have thought I handed them some great treasure! It's always been our policy to try and get to maybe 1 birthday in a family in a year, but not necessarily all of them. When we do that we always bring a gift. As far as Christmas the parents take care of their own children at their own homes. Each has a different tradition. For example my oldest daughter and her family celebrate st Nicholas day in the beginning of December. They make a fun day out it going to cut down their tree and decorate it, having fancy foods and of course the gifts. As far as cards for birthdays, the kids think it's totally awesome to get snail mail! Lol so I patronize the hallmark shop. For our 3 year olds last birthday I found a singing card. His mother plaintively wrote me a message asking no more noisy cards! ???? I told her it was better than the old type which would continue as long as they were open. I've heard of those falling behind something and playing until the battery finally died. At least this one quit after 5 seconds or so and would only continue if the card was shut and then opened again. Anyway, the 3 year old loved it! Lol!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> Good news. I hope she continues to make a good recovery.


Yes from me as well!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> How lovely!


Such a lovely card! Thank you!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh Congratulations... how lovely. :sm11:


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> The old house we lived in, built ca 1850, had 2 hole outlets. If you had a three prong plug you cutoff the third prong. The next trick that was tried was replacing receptacle outlet covers with 3 hole covers. Still the appliance was not grounded. We had the wiring upgraded in our ca.1740 house 50+ years ago when the house was purchased. When in-laws lived here they added more new wiring. Apparently MIL wanted a dishwasher and a live unwrapped wire was left within the wall to add appliance at another date. None of these were done right. It is a wonder the historic houses are still standing and not burned to the ground.


Sounds like a disaster just waiting to happen.
My 1880's house had all the sockets just above the skirting boards (at the bottom of the wall) the only time I ever slapped Mwyffanwy was one day, when she was still crawling, when I spotted her about to poke a knitting needle into one of the sockets. I knocked her hand to deflect her aim.
That was scary.
The next thing we did- was to scour the shops for those clever plastic socket covers that you poke in, instead.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> David hit a kangaroo while I was talking on the phone to him and Maryanne. Fortunately while I knew something had happened I could also hear that it wasn't anything too serious. But it sure was a shock. A dent in the car but no impact on the ability to drive it etc (in fact we still have the dent!). But they can result in major accidents so it was very fortunate.


Oh dear! Glad there wasn't more damage and that everyone is ok


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Been busy all day- funeral this morning for a lady I never met but know her daughter, grandaughter, and 3 of her great grandchildren.
> 
> Then unpacked more kitchen stuff so now have enough of everything I'm likely to need. Still plenty of better stuff to find homes for but kitchen now organised enough to work well for the next 6 months. Ane D did the work he wnated on the legs of his families old kitchen table so we now that in the kitchen as a circular table (it is an extension but the crank needed is still hiding so will jus tuse the smallest size for now).
> 
> ...


She has such a vivid imagination! Good your kitchen is usable. Trust you had a great party.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> My package to my great nephew in Afghanistan received his package much quicker than that. Sent on 12/23 and received 12/31. Good news...he's able to come home this month!


That is good news. Will this be permanent?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I use my out of date Diaries as my note books- the current one beside the computer dates from 2015, I do all my financial calculations at the back- slowly working forwards, note taking from the front, working forwards. It is starting to get a little scruffy, but still has about a third of the pages to go.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulation Maatje! What a wonderful Christmas "gift". What have they named her?


Yes thank you! in this case a New Years gift! Her name is Zoe


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I love books too, we got a bookstore voucher for Christmas and I got 2 half priced ones to enjoy! The latest Daniel Silva spy one, and James Patterson thriller.
> No soppy romances for me, even though Outlander is a love story, it's one with lots of attitude!


I need my books. I usually get three at a time from the Library and then my brother and I exchange books all the time. Both of us used to go to book sales but then decided to make use of the Library instead. Both Silva and Patterson are on my go-to list. Another one I've taken a liking to is Iris Johansen.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Congratulations on the new addition to the family!!


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes, I know. My parents skimped and saved for that trip. In fact delayed buying a house by several years so we could go. But my dad was also blessed with a very good income. And he wanted to see his elderly parents as well so there was that too.


Far more important for you all to meet up with his parents, than a house!
Good set of values there!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I need my books. I usually get three at a time from the Library and then my brother and I exchange books all the time. Both of us used to go to book sales but then decided to make use of the Library instead. Both Silva and Patterson are on my go-to list. Another one I've taken a liking to is Iris Johansen.


Thanks for that info, will take a look when I go to the library for her books. I read a lot, have done all my life pretty much.
Dad used to read to me as a small child, and I did well at English, spelling, writing, and reading at school. Good lifetime skills.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Weird day again. Caregiver's boss comeson Friday morning just for 2 hours. Today she announced that she wats to keep coming for a couple of weeks as she couldn't find work yet for the caregiver in neighborhood where she wants to move. She can't quit her job as her entitlements are based on her working hours. It is all very confusing to me. . . as she doesn't consider herself homeless. She claims to have a home but can't live there, now. All very fishy. I think she is working the system. (I have no way of knowing for sure.). So the boss is going to try to call VA today hoping they haven't found anyone and beg them to let her company do it a little longer. I feel confused and left in the middle even though the boss explained what is going on. It seems highly irregular for a professional company ?
> I do need the help, and now it seems like we are at their mercy. This is all contingent on A. stalling her move to the other town. Is this the way it works everywhere???


This does sound very fishy. Maybe both of them are working the system? Is there anyone who has knowledge of the system you can talk to? A social worker? Social agency? Probably not the VA as they don't seem to be very helpful for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's great news


He's a newlywed so we're praying for this early (and safe) return to his bride.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> How exciting for you all. And how special for her to have a chance of a good life with your son and dil.


Yes, thank you. They are good parents for sure.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think in general, women read more than men. That's certainly the case with my kids and my grandchildren.


My DH was an avid reader and when he lost his sight, he got audio books from CNIB.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, a chatty bunch this week????????im having trouble keeping up


That was exactly my thought!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I too, got a card by late delivery for Christmas, from Kaye Jo- thank you!
> Not absolutely sure which day it arrived, only cleared the box today (it's 11-40 p.m., Friday here). I did not think to look for the franking to check when it had been posted!
> But it came with a group of two other cards from the Northern Hemisphere.


Mine also arrived after Christmas but that's okay. All of them are appreciated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I don't blame you for not taking more meds. Seems like sooften the side effects a real worse than the actual symptom. Good to see your heart specialist first. Hope he can help and that you feel better soon.


That is one of the very worst aspects of Allopathy- it really bugs me how Naturopathy and Homeopathy are side-lined, going back far enough medicine taught all the systems side by side.
I find it interesting that Her Majesty uses Homeopathy. Mind you of course she can fund it very easily, where a lot of us simply do not have the choice.
The doctor I would like to attend lives and works, right the other side of the city- in Titirangi- it would be an all day outing to get there and back, plus the initial consultation fee the last time I enquired (about ten years ago) was over $170. Heaven knows what it would be now- he is not Government subsidised to the extent that Allopathists are.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> And I guess I can announce it now. We just received our 21st grandchild by adoption to one of my sons. A little girl sweet and cute as a button! Pitch black hair and dark brown eyes. Will be quite a contrast to their almost white haired little guy. My dil has had many miscarriages. They are simply ecstatic and over the moon in love with her. Can't wait to meet her!


Oh, one more to love! Congratulations to your family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> That is good news. Will this be permanent?


That's Doubtful. He and his wife are specialist mechanics on some of the fighter jets and are in big demand wherever we have troops. Enlistments are down under trump so those who serve are getting extra duty assignments.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Because we were talking about concerns of parents who have a child with disabilities such that they are going to need to support all their life- and Tim fits that category.


I was specifically mentioning Down's syndrome, Margaret.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today (Friday) is rain, rain, rain but suppose to reach 67F. Crazy warm & wet.


It's a beautiful day here. The sun is shining and the temperature is supposed to reach 43F, and for us, that's warm at this time of year. The only down-side is the wind.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, that's okay, it keeps the Christmas season going a little longer is all. I still have all of them up around the dining room door, I forgot to take them all down when putting away the decorations, I think I'll leave them up a while longer.


I only managed to get the tablecloth and a cookie tin out for Christmas decorating! Both already put away--I still have so much to do!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My package to my great nephew in Afghanistan received his package much quicker than that. Sent on 12/23 and received 12/31. Good news...he's able to come home this month!


That sure is good news.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well for the most part I send them a birthday card. I just don't have the resources to buy everyone something. This year, for all those who were here over Christmas I knit hats. The boys plain cabled ones and for the girls cabled ones with furry pom poms. You would have thought I handed them some great treasure! It's always been our policy to try and get to maybe 1 birthday in a family in a year, but not necessarily all of them. When we do that we always bring a gift. As far as Christmas the parents take care of their own children at their own homes. Each has a different tradition. For example my oldest daughter and her family celebrate st Nicholas day in the beginning of December. They make a fun day out it going to cut down their tree and decorate it, having fancy foods and of course the gifts. As far as cards for birthdays, the kids think it's totally awesome to get snail mail! Lol so I patronize the hallmark shop. For our 3 year olds last birthday I found a singing card. His mother plaintively wrote me a message asking no more noisy cards! ???? I told her it was better than the old type which would continue as long as they were open. I've heard of those falling behind something and playing until the battery finally died. At least this one quit after 5 seconds or so and would only continue if the card was shut and then opened again. Anyway, the 3 year old loved it! Lol!


It sure would be expensive trying to gift everyone, for all the festivals and anniversaries.
It is pricey enough just with my two, but I do mark festivals as well as anniversaries- including the mid-year (Winter Solstice) Matariki Celebration that is gaining greater exposure- it is the time of the reappearance of the Constellation the Pleiades above the horizon, which Maori were well aware, marked the approach of warmer weather.
Maori were great gardeners- a lot of the earliest signs of their living here are their gardens.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Once I knew my son was OK, I was concerned for the crazy distracted driver , as the highway was busy. How many more accidents could she cause? and the next might be worse.
> The paper this week is still discussing a local accident's driver. The lady was 38 hit another car and killed 2 people in other car and injures herself and all 6 kids in her vehicle were hospitalized for pretty serious injuries (only 2 were hers) She wants to get blood tests thrown out of court and be innocent. She was loaded with drugs. She also had 13 other misdemeanor accidents and 3 OUI on her record. She was not innocent. . .
> People who don't feel well and are on medications (pain killers) shouldn't probably be driving either as it is not safe for them or others. We are not invincible, or called to be foolish.IMHO. . .there is always another day or time. I am not even mentioning those on illicit drugs, alcohol and now legalized (by state) pot. It is still illegal federally, for a good reason. One can't always do whatever they want. We need to be responsible and care for others around us.


Our laws for distracted drivers have been drastically upgraded. It's time too. I still see people talking on the phone when driving.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mosaic will be a breeze for you (except that you will try to do your own thing! Do need to understand it before you change the pattern). Ver effective and easy way of doing colourwork.


I enjoyed mosaic a lot but found my gauge took some tweaking--practice first, I agree. But I'm sure you'll do fine with it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Mine also arrived after Christmas but that's okay. All of them are appreciated.


It can be very hard to judge just how long the mail will take! Although my parcel of wool, that circumnavigated the globe twice, really takes the cake in my experience!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It can be very hard to judge just how long the mail will take! Although my parcel of wool, that circumnavigated the globe twice, really takes the cake in my experience!


It sure does.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I imagine these could be made with a ball of one color and scraps joined for the other color. They would be interesting. . .I may try this. :sm02:


That would work


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It sure does.


 :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He's a newlywed so we're praying for this early (and safe) return to his bride.


Sending good thoughts for a swift & safe return. My niece's husband has to go over there sometime this month--they have not been married very long, either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sending good thoughts for a swift & safe return. My niece's husband has to go over there sometime this month--they have not been married very long, either.


And I gather that a certain individual's announcements about the Military in Afghanistan is putting the people serving there at rather greater risk.

But Politics is a no go here at the Tea Party, is it not?

I thought religion was another, it is breached very often.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm happy to hear Katie came through her surgery--now on to healing.

Last night (quite unexpectedly) my oldest DD called and I talked to her and the GC--how wonderful that was!

Tami, the mitt looks great and warm--you have Raynaud's too, I seem to remember? Warm gloves are a must!

Yesterday Bub and I got outside to put up the storage--took three hours and we were frozen, but it should work until we find a more permanent solution. 

Janie's coming back to her old self already, lying in wait to pounce the ankles of unsuspecting humans! LOL

Today we are getting (more!) rain--this is taking some getting used to--but I am enjoying it overall; however, if this keeps up much longer and it stays so warm, we may need to mow the lawn in January (provided it's not too wet)! We are in a very different environment now for sure (yay).

Sending hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I gather that a certain individual's announcements about the Military in Afghanistan is putting the people serving there at rather greater risk.
> 
> But Politics is as no go here at the Tea Party, is it not?
> 
> I thought religion was another, it is breached very often.


Hmm, yes, well--I try to avoid it in all places if I can! I have skipped a lot of posts over the years here on the forum in general...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I gather that a certain individual's announcements about the Military in Afghanistan is putting the people serving there at rather greater risk.
> 
> But Politics is as no go here at the Tea Party, is it not?
> 
> I thought religion was another, it is breached very often.


I don't think we tend to argue about religion? As long as it remains an 'each to their own' between us I'm sure mentioning religion is not a problem. Politics however tends to cause a much more aggressive reaction and is probably best left alone. As long as we can avoid the "my opinion is the only correct one and must not be disagreed with" scenario we'll be fine!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I don't think we tend to argue about religion? As long as it remains an 'each to their own' between us I'm sure mentioning religion is not a problem. Politics however tends to cause a much more aggressive reaction and is probably best left alone.


Kate, at the risk of really putting the cat out amongst the pigeons- we have lost most from other religions than Christianity.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome lovecrafts - we are so happy you stopped by for a cuppa and look forward to seeing you again real soon. there will always be an empty chair with your name on it and I will be pouring fresh hot tea as you get settled. these overstuffed chairs are so comfy, we are so anxious to see your blankets - we love pictures of what others are doing. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



lovecrafts said:


> That was my day as well. Stayed in yesterday. Started a log cabin blanket....pulled out WIP c2c blanket. Cooked baked chicken, dressing, and sweet potatoes...comfort food.
> Will post pictures later of WIPs, of course.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i are enjoying your sunshine. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Today (Friday) is rain, rain, rain but suppose to reach 67F. Crazy warm & wet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is excellent news Jeanette - I bet the whole family will be welcoming him home. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> My package to my great nephew in Afghanistan received his package much quicker than that. Sent on 12/23 and received 12/31. Good news...he's able to come home this month!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sending good thoughts for a swift & safe return. My niece's husband has to go over there sometime this month--they have not been married very long, either.


God go with him.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is excellent news Jeanette - I bet the whole family will be welcoming him home. --- sam


His grandma (my sister in Arkansas) has a very very large family. She's a great grandma to to 5. They'll be celebrating big time. Great nephew was able to FaceTime with them all on Christmas.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Well for the most part I send them a birthday card. I just don't have the resources to buy everyone something. This year, for all those who were here over Christmas I knit hats. The boys plain cabled ones and for the girls cabled ones with furry pom poms. You would have thought I handed them some great treasure! It's always been our policy to try and get to maybe 1 birthday in a family in a year, but not necessarily all of them. When we do that we always bring a gift. As far as Christmas the parents take care of their own children at their own homes. Each has a different tradition. For example my oldest daughter and her family celebrate st Nicholas day in the beginning of December. They make a fun day out it going to cut down their tree and decorate it, having fancy foods and of course the gifts. As far as cards for birthdays, the kids think it's totally awesome to get snail mail! Lol so I patronize the hallmark shop. For our 3 year olds last birthday I found a singing card. His mother plaintively wrote me a message asking no more noisy cards! ???? I told her it was better than the old type which would continue as long as they were open. I've heard of those falling behind something and playing until the battery finally died. At least this one quit after 5 seconds or so and would only continue if the card was shut and then opened again. Anyway, the 3 year old loved it! Lol!


That sounds like by far the best policy with a large family like yours.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Yes thank you! in this case a New Years gift! Her name is Zoe


Love that name.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> My DH was an avid reader and when he lost his sight, he got audio books from CNIB.


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

religion is such a touchy subject. I realize there are many faithful believers here. but for all our sakes let us try to keep it out of the conversations as much as possible. asking for prayers is always acceptable. Proselytizing is never ok. I'm not going to nanner this to death - just be careful not to offend. --- sam


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> I like Mrs. Brown's Boys too. Unfortunately, in my area it's no longer available due to some licensing glitch.


Look on YouTube, lots on there.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

angelam said:


> Wow, thank you so much everyone, Maatje, gottastch, Julie, Joyce, Bonnie, Sorlenna and Liz for all your kind birthday wishes. Good wishes from all around the world!
> 
> Strangely I've had 2 PMs from people I've never heard of and am wondering if it is some sort of scam. I haven't opened them. If it should be from someone on here using their proper names that I don't know or recognise, please let me know!


I also had a couple on my BD. 
At the bottom of the daily digest those who have BD's on that day are all on there, those that are online are highlighted.
Don't know if anyone else has mentioned this to you are not.... I am "SO" far behind....

Belated Birthday wishes to you as well. Ok back to reading.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> religion is such a touchy subject. I realize there are many faithful believers here. but for all our sakes let us try to keep it out of the conversations as much as possible. asking for prayers is always acceptable. Proselytizing is never ok. I'm not going to nanner this to death - just be careful not to offend. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I just put a bunch of sock patterns in my Ravelry library (one of my goals this year is to try new things, especially colorwork)...I hope I can get to them (or at least a couple!). I do like knitting socks but want to branch out a bit.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Took all the decorations down today and the house looks so bare!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Look on YouTube, lots on there.


Thanks, Lynnette. I never thought to check there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> religion is such a touchy subject. I realize there are many faithful believers here. but for all our sakes let us try to keep it out of the conversations as much as possible. asking for prayers is always acceptable. Proselytizing is never ok. I'm not going to nanner this to death - just be careful not to offend. --- sam


 I've never read anything offensive here about religion just bit of chit chat about that part of their lives , choir singing , pastor wife or kids , different church meetings just general chit chat ,


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've never read anything offensive here about religion just bit of chit chat about that part of their lives , choir singing , pastor wife or kids , different church meetings just general chit chat ,


Me too. I'm not a particularly religious person, but respect those who are - tolerance in all things.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me too. I'm not a particularly religious person, but respect those who are - tolerance in all things.


That does not always happen, Kate- it is done by PM. Or has been on many an occasion in my personal experience.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> I also had a couple on my BD.
> At the bottom of the daily digest those who have BD's on that day are all on there, those that are online are highlighted.
> Don't know if anyone else has mentioned this to you are not.... I am "SO" far behind....
> 
> Belated Birthday wishes to you as well. Ok back to reading.


Thanks Fan. Yes, I think it was KP members.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Took all the decorations down today and the house looks so bare!


Mines Naked ????not into knick knacks (ornaments ) so I'm not sure what to do maybe something springlike


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mines Naked ????not into knick knacks (ornaments ) so I'm not sure what to do maybe something springlike


 :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hurry up Sam! We need to shut off this week, and get to cleaner air.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That does not always happen, Kate- it is done by PM. Or has been on many an occasion in my personal experience.


Surely not from a Tp member Julie, I know some kpers can turn quite nasty , but not here on tp , litlle hiccups maybe but we usually get over them


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Surely not from a Tp member Julie, I know some kpers can turn quite nasty , but not here on tp , litlle hiccups maybe but we usually get over them


Afraid so- it has been from within the TP- I am sad to say, Sonja.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I think Sam's doing another jigsaw!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think Sam's doing another jigsaw!


I have rather suspected that to be the case- glad it is your problem tonight, Kate and not mine- this fine sunny near mid-day.

My bum is getting very sore from sitting on my computer stool!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

omg - I was watching other things - I am really late. meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-582092-1.html#13310855


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> omg - I was watching other things - I am really late. meet me here. --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-582092-1.html#13310855


That's okay Sam- we know it happens- it has happened before- I was just glad it was Kate hovering- not me, with my bum getting ever more sore on my Computer stool, as the day sped past!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Weird day again. Caregiver's boss comeson Friday morning just for 2 hours. Today she announced that she wats to keep coming for a couple of weeks as she couldn't find work yet for the caregiver in neighborhood where she wants to move. She can't quit her job as her entitlements are based on her working hours. It is all very confusing to me. . . as she doesn't consider herself homeless. She claims to have a home but can't live there, now. All very fishy. I think she is working the system. (I have no way of knowing for sure.). So the boss is going to try to call VA today hoping they haven't found anyone and beg them to let her company do it a little longer. I feel confused and left in the middle even though the boss explained what is going on. It seems highly irregular for a professional company ?
> I do need the help, and now it seems like we are at their mercy. This is all contingent on A. stalling her move to the other town. Is this the way it works everywhere???


Something sounds fishy to me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You did hand them a treasure....something grandma made for them! Love that each has their own way of celebrating different traditions.


Maatje said:


> Well for the most part I send them a birthday card. I just don't have the resources to buy everyone something. This year, for all those who were here over Christmas I knit hats. The boys plain cabled ones and for the girls cabled ones with furry pom poms. You would have thought I handed them some great treasure! It's always been our policy to try and get to maybe 1 birthday in a family in a year, but not necessarily all of them. When we do that we always bring a gift. As far as Christmas the parents take care of their own children at their own homes. Each has a different tradition. For example my oldest daughter and her family celebrate st Nicholas day in the beginning of December. They make a fun day out it going to cut down their tree and decorate it, having fancy foods and of course the gifts. As far as cards for birthdays, the kids think it's totally awesome to get snail mail! Lol so I patronize the hallmark shop. For our 3 year olds last birthday I found a singing card. His mother plaintively wrote me a message asking no more noisy cards! ???? I told her it was better than the old type which would continue as long as they were open. I've heard of those falling behind something and playing until the battery finally died. At least this one quit after 5 seconds or so and would only continue if the card was shut and then opened again. Anyway, the 3 year old loved it! Lol!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Maatje I saw on the last KTP you posted your new DGD's name is Zoe. I also love that name.


angelam said:


> Love that name.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me too. I'm not a particularly religious person, but respect those who are - tolerance in all things.


Exactly


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Maatje said:


> And you a Canadian and not liking hockey! Lol I'm not really either, but it was a good excuse to be sitting in front of a nice fire.


I don't like Hockey either, lol! Hate the fighting and players being shoved into the boards.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> religion is such a touchy subject. I realize there are many faithful believers here. but for all our sakes let us try to keep it out of the conversations as much as possible. asking for prayers is always acceptable. Proselytizing is never ok. I'm not going to nanner this to death - just be careful not to offend. --- sam


Thanks Sam!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Maatje said:


> Be careful to monitor it closely. The last thing you want in there is cellulitis. Even though it feels better I'd still get it checked out.
> New subway line? Wasn't Eglington one of the original ones? My dad worked on the Toronto subway projects, as one of the design engineers. not sure which ones anymore. I need to ask him.


No but there's a station at Yonge & Eglinton. The Eglinton Subway is going from East to West. Like the Bloor line.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> Because we were talking about concerns of parents who have a child with disabilities such that they are going to need to support all their life- and Tim fits that category.


Thank you, Margaret, for explaining that difficult point.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is talking on the phone, while driving not illegal in Australia?


As long as the phone is not being held it isn't. But not meant to touch it to answer etc. But with bluetooth or whatever it is OK.
And in this case I was actually on the phone to Maryanne who was with David.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well for the most part I send them a birthday card. I just don't have the resources to buy everyone something. This year, for all those who were here over Christmas I knit hats. The boys plain cabled ones and for the girls cabled ones with furry pom poms. You would have thought I handed them some great treasure! It's always been our policy to try and get to maybe 1 birthday in a family in a year, but not necessarily all of them. When we do that we always bring a gift. As far as Christmas the parents take care of their own children at their own homes. Each has a different tradition. For example my oldest daughter and her family celebrate st Nicholas day in the beginning of December. They make a fun day out it going to cut down their tree and decorate it, having fancy foods and of course the gifts. As far as cards for birthdays, the kids think it's totally awesome to get snail mail! Lol so I patronize the hallmark shop. For our 3 year olds last birthday I found a singing card. His mother plaintively wrote me a message asking no more noisy cards! ???? I told her it was better than the old type which would continue as long as they were open. I've heard of those falling behind something and playing until the battery finally died. At least this one quit after 5 seconds or so and would only continue if the card was shut and then opened again. Anyway, the 3 year old loved it! Lol!


I bet the 3 year old loved it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was specifically mentioning Down's syndrome, Margaret.


My understanding was that as well as specifics we were also talking generally- and if we were only talking about Downs then I also shouldn't have told my story as my BIL had issues similar to Tim not Down's Syndrome.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> As long as the phone is not being held it isn't. But not meant to touch it to answer etc. But with bluetooth or whatever it is OK.
> And in this case I was actually on the phone to Maryanne who was with David.


Right.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> My understanding was that as well as specifics we were also talking generally- and if we were only talking about Downs then I also shouldn't have told my story as my BIL had issues similar to Tim not Down's Syndrome.


I would really be grateful if we could let this topic drop.


----------

